# lymphoma



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I don't have experience with lymphoma, but wanted you to know that Meggie and your family will be in our prayers. I'm sure you'll get some info from other forum members and lots of love and support.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm so sorry to hear about Meggie. I lost my Gage to either lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma Sunday morning. His cancer was in his abdomen and wasn't diagnosed until it was too late. I don't have any words of wisdom to offer, other than my wishes that Meggie responds well to her treatment.


----------



## Merlins mom

I'm so sorry Meggie has this diagnosis. I don't have any info, but want you to know we'll be sending good thoughts and prayers Meggie's way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear about Meggie's diagnosis. I pm'd you some info.


----------



## Dslats

I'm Sorry To Hear About Meggie's Illiness. I Dont Have Any Information For You , Just Wanted To Let You Know You & Meggie Are In My Prayer's.

Debbie & Mason


----------



## MrsHooch

I am so sorry for you I went thur cancer with a golden I borded for a year It was hard If you ever need anyone just to talk to I will be here for you and help you in any way I can


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry about Meggies diagnosis. There is another member her "For the love of goldens" that is going thru lymphoma right now. Her dog just started chemo and radiation and is doing great so far. 
Good luck and we will add a candle for Meggie.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorry to hear this. Why oh why are our golden babies prone to cancer. i l ost my 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter to bone cancer 11 years ago.

Oh thing I have read over and over is cancer can feed on the grains and if a dog is diagnosed with cancer it is best to go to a food with no grains. You might want to google it, talk to your vet, etc. Dogs with arthritis are also suppose to do bettet with n o grain in their food, so i just recently switched my 8 1/2 year old KayCee to Taste of the Wild grain free food. She has had both knees operated on as h er knee caps wouldn't stay in place. her lat surgery was 6 years aog and even tho she doesn't show signs of arthritis i am sure she has it. I am trying to get a jump on slowing it down. (Hve given her sups since her first surgery at 156 months.

Anyway, talk to your vet about going grainless. I hope you get her into remission for many years to come.


----------



## Hudson

Sorry to hear you and Meggie have a battle ahead. It sounds like you have a good vet who is open to natural medicine as well.
Positive thoughts and best wishes that Meggies treatment will see her have some quality of life. I lost our first golden boy to cancer,he had part of his bowel removed we then had another 10 months wonderful months together.It is never ever long enough, but he knew he had a second chance and I told him every day how special he was and how much I loved him!


----------



## videochicke

I am so sorry. (((((((((((((((hugs!!!)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Maile's Mom

I am so very sorry to hear of Meggie's diagnosis. We lost our first Golden, Hailey, about 1 1/2 years ago due to Lymphoma. She had just turned 8. She suddenly became very ill one night and when we got her to the vet, she apparently was already in an advanced state of the disease.We were told that we could expect with a best case scenario, maybe a 9-12 month remission. We tried chemo and she did go into remission quickly but unfortunately, it lasted only 4 months. One reason it was so short was she was very sick when she was brought in. The vet explained that those dogs that come in seemingly well (except for swollen glands) generally have a better prognosis and longer remisson (which sounds more like Meggie than my Hailey). We had to make the heartbreaking decision not to continue treatment as a second remission might allow for only another 1-2 months and quite honestly, chemo is extremely expensive. At that point, we put her on prednisone alone and she actually looked and did great for another 6-8 weeks (far longer than expected). Once she started going down hill again and was having difficulty breathing, we had to let her go. I really feel for you and will keep you and Meggie in my thoughts and prayers and hope the treatments she undergoes will provide a good quality of life and long remission.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

I'm so sorry about Meg. Pawsitive thoughts and healing prayers to you all!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## AndyFarmer

I too am sorry to hear about Meggie. Andy Farmer passed of the same. One solid piece of advice I can give you...since she is on borrowed time, make sure she enjoys EVERY minute of it from here on out. I can tell you obviously love her dearly so just comfort her (spoil her...whatever you want to call it) as much as possible.


----------



## norabrown

Sending hugs and prayers to Maggie and to you!


----------



## goldensmum

So very sorry to hear about your girl. I have no advice but just wanted to say that we are keeping everything crossed for her.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie and I both thank you for all the good wishes and advice. We will keep you updated. Surgery is Monday and we are thinking good thoughts... and yes, I have been spoiling... even more than usual.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I was talking to our school resource office yesterday at work and told him about Meggie. He owns the county drug dog, Katie, a yellow lab who is 8 years old. He said Katie was diagnosed with cancer last year about this time after he found a tumor behind her ear. He caught it early, the vet removed the tumor and felt that he got all the cancer. She gets screened every few months and for the past year, she has been cancer free. She never had to go through chemo. I hope that Meggie can be so fortunate. He was very sympathetic and wished Meggie well. However, I have been amazed, appalled, and a bit disappointed by some people's reaction. People I thought were animal lovers. Several people have railed on and on about the expense of chemo and one even told me I was cruel to even consider it. Another actually said to me -- 'she's a dog, she's going to die one day'. I don't even know how to answer people like that. I guess all I can do is feel sorry for them because they obviously don't understand the love of a dog. Maybe I should feel sorriest for their pets.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Hi again Meggie's Mom!

Sorry, I didn't see your thread on Meggie before. I did a lot of research on canine lymphoma when my Flirt was diagnosed in December 1999. She was just 4 years old. Unfortunately, she didn't show ANY signs of anything being wrong until it had invaded her kidneys. She then had exploratory surgery and they took wedges from her spleen, intestines, and liver. All came back with T-Cell Lymphoma. I took her home and began doing research. I found that dogs can live with Lymphoma for 3, 4 or more years after diagnosis, depending on what type (T-cell or B-cell) and when it was found in the body. I took Flirty to Univ. of Illinois for chemo treatments but her kidneys were so bad that even with the chemo she only survived until beginning of April 2000. Her lymph nodes didn't even *BEGIN* to swell until mid March 2000.

I also did some holistic treatments on her too. She took Essiac Tea in the morning and evening among some other things such IP6, Milk Thistle, Bromelian, Gerimanimum, Mycostat, Vit C and a few others. She absolutely *HATED* the Essiac Tea and I had to squirt it down her throat. I know now she was beyond any help but I just had to try! If her kidneys hadn't been affected then we would have had a chance

Hugs and prayers to you and Meggie

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Lynn. I am trying to read and learn all I can. It is scary that they can not exhibit signs until it is so far gone. I am so very sorry about your Flirty. I am hoping that we are catching Megs early, but I know that's just a hope and a prayer. 

Megs is currently taking milk thistle and green tea extract. I'm trying to learn what I can about holistic supplements. I'll look up your Essiac tea. Thanks again.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks Lynn. I am trying to read and learn all I can. It is scary that they can not exhibit signs until it is so far gone. I am so very sorry about your Flirty. I am hoping that we are catching Megs early, but I know that's just a hope and a prayer.
> 
> Megs is currently taking milk thistle and green tea extract. I'm trying to learn what I can about holistic supplements. I'll look up your *Essiac tea.* Thanks again.


Meggie will probably hate it too - it even smells funny!: But, it is supposed to increase the immune system. You have to give it I think about 2 hours before or after feeding - on a empty stomach

Lynn


----------



## missmarstar

so sorry to hear this... you and meggie are in my thoughts


----------



## AtticusJordie

Lots of prayers and good wishes are going your way--especially Monday during surgery!

SJ


----------



## GoldenDaisy

I just saw your thread today. So sorry your Meggie was diagnosed with Lymphoma. Sounds like you may have caught it early. I know the earlier you catch it the better. My Daisy was diagnosed with lymphoma in March 07, she was 3 1/2 years old. She was really sick, vomiting, had trouble breathing and all of her lymph nodes grew huge overnight. She was already very advanced in the disease when found (she had the lymphoma in the chest) as well as everywhere else. All of her organs were already badly affected. We decided not to do chemo since it was already so advanced and she was so sick (they didn't think it would help). We put her on predinisone for her remaining time and spoiled her rotten. Unfortunately the prednisone didn't help her, we had to let her go to the bridge 3 weeks later. I know that chemo and prednisone has worked well for many dogs and gave them many more months or years. Give Meggie extra kisses and spoil her( I am sure you already are). I wish you luck and my prayers are with you and Meggie on Monday for her surgery. Please keep us posted on her.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Hi, first of all, I'm so sorry. I know exactly how you are feeling right now. It is scary stuff. We thought Sierra had lymphoma too. I found out the day on her 10th birthday and cried most all of the weekend. Later we found out she actually has malignant melanoma which we found last August (it was benign), took out a tumor and then it regrew and had it removed last month and then found out it is malignant. When I first thought it was lymphoma, all of the research did say this was one of the "better" cancer's to get, as it is one of the more treatable ones. I was hopeful as I had made some contacts with other people that had dogs that went through it, and I thought not all hope was gone. Then when I found out it was melanoma, a more aggressive cancer, I felt SAD again. Anyways, I have changed Sierra's diet and added supplements, gone to an oncologist and also will be going to a holistic vet. Sierra does not act sick and her swollen lymph node in her neck has gone down. She has had one chemo treatment (and did quiet well and no side effects). I too was afraid of what people said about it being hard on her. The doctor said that the side effects were low, 5% and that the chemo dosage is not as much as humans. Sierra has also had two radiation treatments and has done well on those too. She acts happy, rolls on her back, eats normal and plays the "paw" game with us. So if your Meggie is in the beginning stage, there is hope!! I think our appt with the holistic vet is either tomorrow or Wed, and I will share with you what we find out. I think the key for Meggie right now, is to change her diet and put her on more protein as cancer feeds on carbs!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks so much, all of you. It brings tears to my eyes to read your stories, knowing that you all have been or are going through the same thing. I cannot imagine my life without Megs. I am already planning a beach trip for her next month. She loves it so and has not been for two years because I have been so consumed with my pony who has Cushings. 

Daisy's story is so terribly sad. Patty, you had such a short time with her, though we all know that all the time in the world is never enough. 

Thank you, thank you, to those willing to share their knowledge and suggestions. Any suggestions on diet are more than welcome. I have recently put Meggie on Wellness Senior because she was having high liver numbers last summer in her bloodwork and the vet wanted her on low protein. This changes everything. Now I'm confused over how to get her on a better diet without causing liver problems -- or perhaps the liver numbers were a precursor to this? I have no idea. What are y'all feeding? I've read Innova Evo was good. 

She is in surgery right now as I write this and I am trying to get some work done, but I'm more than a little preoccupied in my thoughts. I better get back to it though. I am trying to get my ducks in a row so I can take tomorrow off and spend the day with her. She usually needs 24 hours after a surgery to get over the anesthesia. I want to be with her and make sure she's drinking and eating.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Just said prayers for you and Meggie. As for diet, yes, cancer does feed off of carbs. I began a raw food diet with Flirt but it didn't make any difference in the long run because first off - she wouldn't eat anything but fish anyway. I did keep my other 2 on a raw food diet and have had no problems with cancer or anything else for that matter. Something that came to mind --- I had read when Flirty was diagnosed that 1/2 C. cottage cheese and I believe 2 T. cold pressed flax seed oil mixed together and given twice a day brought canine lymphoma to remission. Again, I couldn't do this with Flirt because she absolutely HATED cottage cheese. Can't hurt to try anyway

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel

Prayers for you and Meggie that she comes thru the surgery with flying colors. I dont know really alot of info but if they say high protein than I would switch the food. The high liver levels might be from the cancer. Good luck and we are here for you. I lite a candle for her.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Megs is out of surgery and "doing well" as the vet says. I can pick her up this afternoon. She will be so coddled I will probably drive her crazy! I only talked to the receptionist who said that both glands under her throat were enlarged. They removed one and the lab results from it should be back tomorrow. We will go from there. More waiting.


----------



## goldensmum

Glad that you can get your girl home - the waiting is the worst part. Let us know how she is.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Glad Meggie is out of surgery. Let us know how she is doing. Praying the biopsy comes back negative

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I will say prayer's that the biopsy is negative too. I know how the waiting is hard, but at least she is with you and you can love her lots and lots. I have also bought the Innova Evo too but still add cooked meat and veg's plus adding supplements (which I sent you).


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for all the info, Toni. Like I said in an email, my head is spinning from all this. Animal nutrition seems to be a very complicated matter. I went through this with my pony who has Cushings when I was trying to balance his diet. Sheesh! I should have a degree by now. 

Megs is doing very well this morning. She just looked so pitiful last night -- the Bloodhound eyes and she was still loopy from the anesthesia. She is much brighter this morning and wanted to go for her morning walk, even bounced a little bit as she went out the door.  She is eating and drinking -- and pooping and peeing -- so all systems are okay right now. They gave me lots of pain meds for her, but she doesn't seem to be hurting so I am trying not to overdose her with them. I sure don't want to wreck any kidneys at this point. 

The vet tech told me it would be a couple of days before the lab results came back so we are on hold with treatment and any diet changes until then. I hate waiting... I want to actively be doing something!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

PS -- You guys are the best with support. It helps so much to know other people can empatize. Can I just say thank you to every one of you who has responded? Thank you!


----------



## videochicke

Glad she is home! Waiting is so hard. Another down side to pain meds is they mask pain and make it easy to overdo it rather than take it easy and recover.


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that she is home and feeling better. I agree that dont use the pain meds unless you need to. The waiting is hard but just spend quality time with her. We are here for you and know what you are going thru so if you need to rant and rave we are here for you.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

Glad Meggie is doing well after her surgery. Waiting is so hard for results. Hang in there and think good thoughts, we are all here for you.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

GoldenDaisy said:


> Glad Meggie is doing well after her surgery. Waiting is so hard for results. Hang in there and think good thoughts, we are all here for you.


DITTO!!! I'm thinking good positive thoughts!


----------



## 3 goldens

Just lit a candle for meg. Here is praying that she has many many more years with you.


----------



## hawtee

Just now saw this and am checking in to see how Meg and you are doing...The waiting is the hardest part and I hope with all my heart it comes back good..When I took my girl to Auburn for an MCT Stage II I asked about if feeding her evo was good and their reply was for those with cancer you want to give them a high protien diet ex. raw/evo/canadie
wishing you the best and hugs to Meg


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm having a teary lunch reading this. You all are so sweet. No word yet. I just had a student in my office while I was giving her a test and she saw Meggie's picture and went on and on about how beautiful she is. Almost killed me. Sweet kid - had no idea. I guess she figured the test coordinator is a soppy mess when it comes to her dog.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

My vet was very somber on the phone last night -- biopsy was all bad news. She is discussing it with NC State's vet school oncologist today and will go with the protocol they suggest. I asked about the Wisconsin-Madison protocol and she is familiar with it and suspects that is what they will suggest. She's worried about Meggie and the IV drip because Megs is known for being all wiggly and happy. I asked about sedating her during the chemo and she is double checking that with the vet school too. I should hear back from her today and she wants to start chemo tomorrow. Can't be soon enough as far as I'm concerned. I want to fight this stuff and the sooner the better.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry the news wasnt better but we will all keep our fingers and paws crossed that she does really great with the chemo and proves the doctor wrong. I am lighting another candle for her.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh Meggie's Mom! I am so sorry the news wasn't better. You and MEggie continue to be in my prayers

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so sorry for the devastating news. Take heart though, the chemo can be miraculous. Usually there is a significant reduction in the lymph nodes within the first few treatments. If the doctor doesn't give you anti-nausea drugs, request them. Not being nauseous makes all the difference in the world, it enables them to eat and feel so much better. She may also experience some diarrhea, adding psyllium to her food is a natural way to help with this. Depending on which drugs they start with she may drink more than normal and have to pee alot, this is normal. Not all dogs but some lose their fur, my girl did. While it looks bad, it really isn't. If you live in cold country putting a doggie sweater or jacket on helps keep them warm.

I wish you all the best and hoping for a long remission!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Also, most important if you haven't been told or don't know. Under absolutely no conditions do you want to give your girl any vaccinations from this point onward. Your vet can write a waiver if need be. Giving vaccinations to a dog who has/had cancer is like throwing gas on to a fire.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I'm so sorry about the bad news. I know how you feel. At least they are going to start the chemo very soon. That is what I wanted for Sierra too. I know that there are different treatments, but our oncologist said the side effects are low, 5%, so let's pray Meggie has none. Sierra did not have any nausea either, so hopefully Meggie won't too. Also Sierra did not lose her fur. Like I said, Sierra's lymph nodes have gone down, but I'm not sure if it's from the chemo or radiation. Again, you'll need to boost her immune system for the chemo since this destroys the good cells along with the bad ones. Feel free to email me any questions. Hang in there!!


----------



## missmarstar

so sorry to hear this news..... please keep us updated and you and Sierra are in my thoughts. so sad to hear of all the sick dogs on this forum lately... and those that have gone to the bridge


----------



## Hudson

So sorry your news was not good, hope the chemo starts soon. Give Meggie a big hug from us. I hope all the positive messages, prayers and love will move mountains and help heal her.Thinking of you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The dang vet school did not return my vet's call yesterday!! She has called again, told them it's urgent, and I am hoping she can get in touch with them this morning so I can go home and get Meggie to them to start chemo today. It is driving me crazy that this nasty filthy stuff is getting more time to take hold of her when we could be doing something!! I want to just go ahead with the Wisconsin protocol, but the vet really wants a confirmation from the oncologist. 

Megs had a restless night last night. I think her stitches are just itching so bad. I'm trying to keep Neosporin on them to help with the pain and soften them up so they won't itch so bad, but I can tell it hurts when the Neosporin touches the stitches. I'm sure it is itchy where she is shaved as well. I've rubbed some Derma-Soothe liquid on her face where it's shaved that I had left over from hot spots last summer. Seems to help a while. Anybody have a better idea? 

Thank you again for the concern and care -- and the advice. I will be sure to ask about the anti-nausea meds. Meggie will eat the house down on prednisone, but we'll deal with it. I'll go ahead and get some psyllium too -- is Metamucil okay? 



> I hope all the positive messages, prayers and love will move mountains and help heal her.


 I hope you are right *Hudson*.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Don't get Metamucil as it has either sugar or a sugar substitute. You want to get plain, unsweetened, unflavored psyllium. If you have a Trader Joe's in your area they carry it or try a health food store. You want to mix about a tablespoon of psyllium with enough water to get it to the consistency of pudding and then mix it into the food. Only use the psyllium if she has diarrhea, otherwise you don't need to.

Augie and I are keeping you and Meggie in our thoughts.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks. I'll order the psyllium if I have to, but hopefully I can find it at a drug store. Augie is a cutie pie, by the way. 

Called and pestered the vet again and finally at lunch time she had made contact with the vet school and faxed Meggie's lab report. She was waiting for a response with their recommendation on the protocol to follow. She thought they may want to do radiation as well as chemo. Oh, it sounds bad.  She promised I would hear something more, but so far...*more waiting*. It will be at least Monday before they even start! I am a nervous wreck with the waiting and it just frustrated me to no end. 

My vet seems to think there is a differentiation between lymphoma and lymphosarcoma. I am no medical doctor, but I can't find anything that doesn't use the words interchangeably. Does any one know? Aren't they the same thing?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

OK, vet just called back -- she heard from the vet school but is insisting that she talk to head oncologist and has been assured he will return her call within the hour. The receptionist said my vet is getting really aggrivated with people at the vet school -- *not nearly as much as I am!* Hopefully I will know something tonight and we can start on Monday. 

My dog is going to be so spoiled by Monday they won't be able to stand her!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Meg's Mom, all pawsitive thoughts coming your way that you can start doing something to treat Meg's cancer. Waiting is awful....your natural inclination is to get a move on and start attacking this nasty thing. Spoil away...it's what loving golden owners do in a crisis.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Okay, deep breaths. It was after 5 before my vet got back to me last night to tell me that the vet school wants me to make an appointment with Megs. They want to do x-rays, sonogram and a bone marrow aspirate. Of course, they were closed after 5 and it will be Monday before I can even make the appointment! My vet could do the x-rays but doesn't have the equipment to do the others. So a trip to Raleigh is in our future. My son is a student at State and I have considered taking her up to him on Sunday and letting her spend the night so if they can see her Monday morning he can get her to them quickly. I'm sure that is wishing on my part that they could see her so quickly. The vet school did say they would try to get us in as soon as possible. I am starting to feel like the delays from the medical profession are the reason our dogs don't do any better with treatment. I just want them to start something before she begins to show symptoms of feeing sick. 



> Spoil away...it's what loving golden owners do in a crisis.


 Don't worry -- she's rotten.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Good Morning Meggie and Meggie's Mom,

Lymphoma and Lymphosarcoma are one and the same. Here is a web site that explains Canine Lymphoma pretty well and its understandable. Click on the left side where it says "what is lymphoma" and you'll see lymphoma and lymphosarcoma are the same.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/canine_lymphoma.html

Prayers continue for Meggie! Praying you get her in to the vet school early Monday.

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## goldensmum

Meggie is still in my thoughts. Hope you can get her in to the vet school asap


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I thought lymphoma and lymphosarcoma were the same thing! I'm not sure why my vet is making this huge distinction. ??? Anyway, I understand where the vet school is coming from -- they want to know if her cancer has metastized to her organs. I suppose that is when they would want to add radiation to her treatment. Still, from I read, the Wisconsin protocol chemo is the best treatment to go with it and why in the world can't we get going with that part at least!?! It's just so frustrating to me. I will need to be treated for ulcers or a coronary by Monday. I am just a nervous wreck. 

Anyway, I'm off with Megs to buy her a new crate since my son has ours in Raleigh with his puppy. The crate will be in the car bungeed down with a full tank of gas when I call them Monday morning, that's for sure!

Thanks for prayer, thoughts and wishes! Meggie is being her old, silly, sweet self today. She's bounced back from the surgery and seems to be feeling good.


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Meggie's mom I so sorry to hear about your sweet girl. I haven't been able to post earlier, just couldn't even read it because of what we're going through with Dusty too. I'm getting stronger now and wanted to let you know that lympho can be beat. Our friends golden was diagnosed a few years back. They went through 2 rounds of chemo and he's been in total remission for 4 years now. He's now 12 and doing great. So have hope dear it can be beat.
I've also heard from other golden owners and vets too about the supplements you can give to help their immune systems fight this nasty thing. One breeder I know has had her senior golden, diagosed with lympho on this protocol for 18 months now, no chemo either, and she's doing well. I'm not sure if it can be done in conjunction with chemo though, so it would be best to consult your vet/oncologist.

Because for Dusty there are no viable treatment options, one of our vets has suggested:
CoQ10 - 100 mg daily
Ester C - 2000 mg daily
Shark Cartilage 2 cap. 3X daily
Shitake Mushrooms - 2X human dosage
Lactoferrin - hard to find and I'm still searching for a store that carries it.
Vit B Complex, Stress formula - 100 mg daily
Omega 3 oil - 1 tsp 3Xdaily
Essiac Tea

Can't hurt him and if anything, it may give us a little more quality time with him. Like you, I have been doing massive research on line and learning the same things about nutrition. Cancers feed off carbohydrates and also Omega 6 & 9 fatty acids. Recommended diets are high in protein and fat so we are switching his food this weekend.

Prayers for your sweet Meggie and keep a positive attitude for her. I know it's real tough to think about the what if's, but our babies really feed off our emotions and take their cues from us. 
Take care


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Judie -- Thanks for the words of encouragement -- especially since you are facing this ugly monster in another form as well with Dusty. My whole world right now has come down to thinking, reading, talking, doing something to stop this from happening. I keep hearing stories of long remissions with lymphoma and I do hope that Meggie gets those results. Your friend's story is encouraging. 

I had Meggie out at the pet store with me today and people asked about her stitches. When I told them what she was dealing with none of them could believe it because she is so puppy-ish and happy. 

I'll gladly share anything the oncologist suggests on diet (and anything else). It is a daunting thing to read all the stuff that's out there. Thanks to all of you who have shared your supplements. I'm trying to decide what to add for Megs -- right now we're just doing milk thistle and green tea, plus the fish oil which we've been doing for a while. And we did share some shitake mushrooms for supper one night this week!


----------



## DUSTYRD2

It's interesting you mentioned that Meggie is so puppy like. We've found the same thing with Dusty lately. He's playing more with toys again and just all round more exhuberant. I just got off the phone with my daughter back in Ontario and she too mentioned that her old timer (12) mixed breed was acting the same way for several weeks before she lost him. Doing mischevious things he hadn't done since puppyhood. They suspected he had bone cancer and had to make the decision.
I wonder..........


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Hi Meggies Mom again-
I know where you are coming from. When they first diagnosised Sierra, I wanted her in for treatment, RIGHT away!!! We did have to wait about a week though as there is usually a consultation, then xrays and blood work first. I think I mentioned that Sierra does not have lymphoma, but melanoma (still I yecky cancer!). I've heard good things about lymphoma being treatable, so there is hope remember!!! Now this is the diet that our holistic vet recommended for Sierra. Again, you should consult someone first on Meggie's diet. Sierra is approx 76-77 pounds and her diet per day:
*Meat (cooked beef, lamb, buffalo or venision) 140z cooked weight. Since Sierra has allergies, I keep her off of chicken and turkey.
*Vegetables-10 oz (broccoli, kale, dandelion leaf, watercress, green beans or squash)
*Carb-0-1 oz (sweet potatoe) Carrots have too much sugar
*Oil-8 fish oil capsules (she needs to slowly be boosted to this-which I'm afraid to do)
*light salt-1 tsp (I haven't)
*calcium carbonate-1800 mg (if use 4 IP-6)
*kelp (health food store) 1/4 tsp
*beef liver-1 TBSP
*IP-6-4 tablets twice daily. I was told if she gets diarrhea, then we'll have to find a version without magnesium

Again, I am still learning, so you need to consult a professional for the right diet for Meggie. But do get her on meat and vegetables. I'd slowly add them into her diet so that her digestive tract doesn't get all messed up.

I will post on my post regarding Sierra.

Hang in there.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie has always been very puppy-ish -- wiggly and excitable, loves to play tug of war, etc... so it's nothing new for her. She is more animated when she is meeting new people than when she is at home. She would never pass the Canine Good Citizen test, she's way too bouncy.  It's why my vet is worried over her staying still for chemo treatment. I just suggested that she sedate her so it's not a problem. 

Thanks for the diet info you are using with Sierra. It's good to know what to ask about. I have been adding some cooked lean meats and green veggies to her diet the past week. I figured it couldn't hurt. I found some plain psyllium yesterday at Wally-World and got it to have on hand in case she gets stomach upset. 

Fingers crossed that I can get a quick appointment with the oncologist tomorrow.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and Meggie on Monday. Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

Meggie is in our thoughts and prayers as well as you Meggie's Mom. Well wishes for Monday. Keep up the good fight Meggie.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Thinking of you and your sweet girl...


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie has an appointment at 9:30 in the morning at the vet school! Maybe we can finally get things going toward getting her well!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

You both are still in my prayers. I'm so glad you got the appt. I know you'll feel a little bit better once you start the process.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yesterday was a long day. Meggie is exhausted today, I'm sure. They poked and prodded her all day. We got there about 9 am and went over her history etc and they went over protocols and life expectancies with each. I didn't waste any time telling them to go with the protocol that gives the longest, best quality of life remission. They took Meggie back about 11am and began tests -- she had a CBC, urinalysis, chest x-rays, sonogram of her liver and spleen, bone marrow aspirate, and a cardiac consult (because of her heart murmur-- she does have a big heart, but we knew that). Most of the results I won't know until sometime this afternoon, but the oncologist said that her initial reaction to what she saw was that the cancer seems to be affecting the lymphnodes under her throat only. She had her first round of chemo yesterday and will continue it for 12 weeks unless her white blood cells come back low on the CBCs they do before each round of chemo. If that happens they wait a couple of days and recheck to try to give her some recovery time. They do not expect any adverse reactions from the chemo, but said she could possibly have nausea or diarrhea and they gave things to do if she does. She started prednisone this morning so she may have eaten one of the cats by the time I get home.  

It was amazing to spend time in the waiting room and see the dogs that came through. Most had some form of cancer -- but they were all happy acting and free of pain. The team who saw Meggie seemed to really like her and kept saying "she's so funny", I think in reference to her bouncy ways and how she loves to give kisses. 

Most of her chemo she can get from her regular vet, but there are 3 weeks when she will need to go back to the vet school -- provided her cardiologist approves this drug with her murmur. That was still unclear last night. Then they like to follow with 2 radiation treatments which they say has shown to make the remission hold longer. Those will be in May and my son will be out of college to help me get her back and forth. Last night's drive home was awful with nasty rain and the traffic coming out of Raleigh was still heavy. We didn't get away from the vet school until after 7 and it was after 9 before we got home. Meggie was in a crate in the back of my Jeep and she never made a sound. I think she just passed out until we turned in the driveway. She hadn't had anything to eat all day , so I fed her a small supper and then I had to feed starving horses. I'm tired but glad we have this thing going because they emphasized that dogs untreated usually live only 4-6 weeks after diagnosis. That is not something my mind can accept right now. 

I asked about diet and supplements, but got the answer I expected. They suggested we not change her diet as it would make it difficult to decide if she had stomach upset from the diet change or the chemo. Makes sense. They were noncommital about any supplements. 

Thanks for the prayers, thoughts and concern. I will post the lab results later when they come back.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Glad you got Meggie in to see the oncologist. Sounds like you are getting a plan and Meggie is on board with it. Keep us posted. Daily prayers go up for Meggie

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Wrigley's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear about Meggie's diagnosis. You're both in my prayers and thoughts.

I've posted this link before and thought it might be helpful to you.

http://www.bluestale.com/

It's a specific dietary plan and info on canine cancer that may be useful.

Hugs to you and Meggie.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Sounds like she is in fantastic hands. Wishing you and Meggie all the best!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Good news -- if there is any in all this -- Megs lab reports showed no evidence of cancer cells in her bone marrow or liver. Also the x-rays and sonogram came back showing no masses. They have her at Stage IIa and they are typing her, but the oncologist didn't have the report today. Said she would have it tomorrow. She does however show a low blood platelet count on her last 2 CBCs and they want to add an antibiotic in case of some tick borne disease lurking. She also was recommended not to use the drug doxorubicin because of her heart murmur and the sub aortic stenosis she was diagnosed with by the cardiologist. She assured me that there is another drug as effective they can use in it's place without the cardiac side effects. The cardiologist suggests another drug to lower her heart rate which we will begin at a very low dose and slowly raise to keep her heart from working so hard. Sounds like I will be investing heavily in the pharmaceutical companies. Still, she was very upbeat about the reports and we just hope she comes back typed B-cell instead of T-cell. 

Keeping good thoughts. Sending out good thoughts to others going through this same devastating diagnosis. I just wanted to hug so many of those people sitting with their beloved dogs in the waiting room yesterday; you could look around and see the shattered look along with the hope in so many other's eyes... and then look at those sweet brave pups with their tails wagging just happy to be with the people they love.

I will never forget the little girl I saw walk past Meggie and stop to hug her one day several years ago when we were out at Reynolda Village on a warm afternoon. She never looked at me, just turned to her friend and said, "I love dogs. They're so sweet."


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## Augie's Mom

Stage IIa is good, the "a" means she is not showing symptoms. My Ollie was stage IIa when diagnosed and as I previously mentioned she survived 3 years post diagnosis. Don't worry about not using the doxirubicin, there are other drugs. Also, doxirubicin can only be administered I believe to a max of 10 times, more than than causes heart damage. Also, if cytoxan is part of the protocol it is very important that Meggie urinate frequently (every couple hours) as cytoxan is very hard on the bladder. If she gets cytoxan they usually also administer a diuretic with it. 

B-cell lymphoma is very responsive to chemo so keeping our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Sounds like she is in good hands and they know what they are doing for your precious girl. Sending you GOOD thoughts and of course, you are both still in my prayers.


----------



## BeauShel

She sounds like she has gotten a great prognosis and they are doing the best for getting her cured. I will keep her in my prayers for good results. Give her a big hug.


----------



## goldensmum

My fingers are permanently crossed for Meggie - I am hoping and praying that the outcome for your girl remains good. Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Surprise snow day today! No school! I get to stay home with my Meggie and give her all those hugs you all have sent her.


----------



## goldensmum

How is Meggie today?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for asking. Meggie went in for her second chemo treatment this morning and the vet has called and said that she is finished and is doing fine. She went to my regular vet this week, but next week it's back to the vet school for a different drug. The bad news is the veterinarian at the vet school called yesterday to say that the typing came back -- T-cell.  However, she said not to let that bother us. It appears that Meggie is responding well to the treatment since her lymphnodes are no longer swollen and they say she is either well on her way to remission or already in it.  She hasn't been sick or had any tummy problems and her energy level is good. We'll keep thinking good thoughts.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Its so good to hear that Meggie as well as Sierra is doing well. Continued prayers for both of them

Jazzys Mom


----------



## goldensmum

So glad that Meggie is hopefully responding to the treatment - keep us posted and give her a big hug from meXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks for asking. Meggie went in for her second chemo treatment this morning and the vet has called and said that she is finished and is doing fine. She went to my regular vet this week, but next week it's back to the vet school for a different drug. The bad news is the veterinarian at the vet school called yesterday to say that the typing came back -- T-cell.  However, she said not to let that bother us. It appears that Meggie is responding well to the treatment since her lymphnodes are no longer swollen and they say she is either well on her way to remission or already in it.  She hasn't been sick or had any tummy problems and her energy level is good. We'll keep thinking good thoughts.


Wow, that is wonderful news especially about her lymph nodes. I've been saying so many prayers for our babies every night. Good girl. I'm still thinking positive thoughts for you both!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is positively green today. I thought she was nauseous overnight because she kept licking her lips and swallowing really hard. She ate her breakfast this morning and then seemed to just go into a slump. It wasn't long before it all came back. I called the vet and they called in some meds for her. I went home at lunch, picked up the pills and gave her one. She hasn't been sick any more, but still looked green. Maybe by the time I get home this afternoon the pill will have time to take effect and she will feel better. Poor baby. I hope so. 

Thank you again for prayers and good thoughts. It's good to know others are pulling for you.


----------



## daisydogmom

I am so sorry that you and Meggie are going through this. I wish I had some words of wisdom for you. Hopefully the meds will make her tummy feel better real fast. Sending good thoughts to you and your precious girl...


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Last night was rough. Meggie didn't keep down the anti-nausea meds and was even worse when I got home from work. I called the vet and got more down her and sat with her for about 45 minutes until I felt like she might not lose it. After about an hour and half she drank a little water, but was feeling so bad and kept gagging. Overnight I gave her more medicine and I heard her drink again, but I took her in to spend the day with my vet. I called at lunch and they had given her fluids and said she seemed to be feeling better. Not sure if she's eaten anything. I'm also not sure if they got her prednisone treatment in her which she has now thrown up for 2 days. My poor sweet girl. What happened to chemo doesn't make dogs sick?


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Awwww, poor Meggie! She is lucky to have you for her mom! I pray for her everyday and will double that now. Feel better Meggie!

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Megs is so pitiful. I took her back to stay with my vet again today and I didn't know it yesterday, but my vet is letting her stay in her office area with her -- not in a kennel or crate. Meggie went and lay under her feet at her computer just like she does with me at home. I think my vet feels sorry for her too. She was going to call the vet school to see if they had anything further to try and go with a different anti-nausea med today. 

My vet has a little mixed breed dog that "lives" in the office and he stays in her office area too. She said he and Meggie got along good yesterday and I think having him around kind of perks Meggie up. He's very calm and sweet. 

I hope my girl is feeling better for the weekend and we don't have to make any trips in for fluids. She just has to start eating. I got her to take a very tiny amount of cooked chicken this morning and she had kept it down for more than an hour when I had to leave to get to work. I want to get her back on her medication, but I have a feeling she's not going to be up for next week's chemo treatment. She is just breaking my heart.


----------



## goldensmum

Sorry to hear that Meggie is having even more problems, I am hoping and praying that she will respond to treatment for the sickness.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh, my heart breaks for you and Meggie! I remember so well when Flirty refused to eat, you just feel soooooo helpless! I tried everything and she turned her lbig black nose up at everything! I persisted and found that she would eat little bites of liver sausage. I know, real good for the digestion, but it was something down her! She would also eat a little canned tuna. Then I tried some baby food and she ate a little of the turkey. Just a few things you may want to try with Meggie. When my Chelsea had breast cancer the tumor was pushing up into her chest cavity and she also refused to eat. My vet told me to try things that were strong in flavor. She just loved McDonalds hamburgers and that became her last meal. She did eat that. Maybe flavor Meggie's food with garlic or something strong tasting. Most dogs do like garlic flavoring

Prayers continue for Meggie. Give her big hugs from us!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Poor Meggie. I hope she starts feeling better quickly and can find some joy in eating again. Prayers and good thoughts coming your way from Dallas.

Betty


----------



## BeauShel

Poor Meggie, I hope she starts to feel better soon. We are praying for her and hope this is not a setback. We will keep her in our thoughts.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Poor baby, hoping she will start eating for you, Thoughts and Prayers are with you and Meggie












 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The vet gave Meggie a shot of dexamethasone yesterday and thought she had really turned the corner for a little while. She was much perkier when I picked her up and came out howling and barking to go.  During the 10 minute car ride home I saw her start to slump again and she was sick soon after she got out of the car. She seemed a little btter after that and ate about 3 small pieces of cheese with me from a grilled cheese sandwich. But early this morning it started back - she kept getting sick on her stomach. I took her in and they gave her another shot. Told me to try some Pepcid to see if it would make her tummy feel better and keep calling if I needed to. Since she's been home I managed to get a Pepcid in her and she licked a tiny bit of yogurt off my finger. I made her some oatmeal in chicken broth and she wants it, but just can't bring hersef to eat it. I'm going to let her sleep a while and see if she feels better with some more time. I am so worried about her. This is day 4 of not eating.


----------



## twinny41

So sorry to hear about your meggie's illness. I lost my meggie 7 weeks ago and although still distraught I now feel very grateful and blessed that she had a long healthy life (15 yrs). I hope and pray your meggie girl responds well to all treatment despite the rough time she seems to be having now. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

15 years sounds wonderful to me right now, my Megs is not quite 10. However, I know at the end of 15, you just want 15 more and more and more. I'm sorry for your loss. 

Meggie licked some peanut butter off my finger a little while ago and I froze some Pedialyte into tiny little ice cubes and I keep slipping them down her throat ever so often. I fugure it can't hurt. I was going to try to make a quick run to WalMart to grab a few things, but she knows what I'm thinking and then she gets up and follows me around. She wants to go with me even though she feels so bad. Sweet old thing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I'm so sorry how Meggie is doing right now. I did a search online for nausea and this came up: http://www.oncolink.org/experts/article.cfm?c=3&s=32&ss=86&id=2433 . Maybe you can ask the vet about this medicine? I still am saying prayers for Meggie!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for the link. I will print it along with some information I printed from the LymphomaHeartDogs yahoo group. My vet had given her phenergen when this first started, which she just throws up and even if she doesn't I don't see it touching her nausea. The dexamethasone shots are holding off the vomiting for about 12 hours, but she is still lethargic and refuses most food. 

Meggie did eat the bottom piece of a hamburger bun yesterday and kept it down, but last night the nausea came back. She even loses her Pepcid as soon as I get it down her throat. I am melting it and syringing it in her and still she loses it. She throws up after I give her the Pedialyte ice cubes (she won't take them voluntarily -- I was slipping them down the back of her throat). She does drink water and doesn't usually throw up immediately afterward. 

Amazingly she will try to trot to me if she thinks I am getting in the car and she greeted my son at the door last night with wagging tail when he came home. I don't know where she finds the energy to walk at this point. 

My vet wants her back with her tomorrow and Tuesday she has an appointment back at the Vet Hospital in Raleigh. I have a feeling they may want to keep her a few days and try to get her straightened out. In some ways I hope so, but I also know it will just about kill me to walk away and leave her there. Though it is also killing me to watch her wither away right now. I keep wondering what on earth have I done to my dog? Last Monday she was great.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks for the link. I will print it along with some information I printed from the LymphomaHeartDogs yahoo group. My vet had given her phenergen when this first started, which she just throws up and even if she doesn't I don't see it touching her nausea. The dexamethasone shots are holding off the vomiting for about 12 hours, but she is still lethargic and refuses most food.
> 
> Meggie did eat the bottom piece of a hamburger bun yesterday and kept it down, but last night the nausea came back. She even loses her Pepcid as soon as I get it down her throat. I am melting it and syringing it in her and still she loses it. She throws up after I give her the Pedialyte ice cubes (she won't take them voluntarily -- I was slipping them down the back of her throat). She does drink water and doesn't usually throw up immediately afterward.
> 
> Amazingly she will try to trot to me if she thinks I am getting in the car and she greeted my son at the door last night with wagging tail when he came home. I don't know where she finds the energy to walk at this point.
> 
> My vet wants her back with her tomorrow and Tuesday she has an appointment back at the Vet Hospital in Raleigh. I have a feeling they may want to keep her a few days and try to get her straightened out. In some ways I hope so, but I also know it will just about kill me to walk away and leave her there. Though it is also killing me to watch her wither away right now. I keep wondering what on earth have I done to my dog? Last Monday she was great.


You are trying to help Meggie. Unfortunately, she is having a little tough time right now, but as long as you monitor her and take her to the vet when needed, you are still being a good mom. We don't know why fate brings us these tough times to our innocent, unconditional loving precious pups, but I'm sure Meggie knows that you are there for her and trying to help her.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for saying that. I am having moments of doubts that I am doing anything but torturing her. She wants to lay in the cool yard, although I am keeping the house at 58 degrees for her. Right now she is curled up under a bush. I just took her some water and every few minutes I check on her and sit with her a while. It's hard to say whether she wants me there or just wants to be left alone.


----------



## goldenmomof3

I am SOOOO SORRY to hear about Maggie's diagnosis. Back in October I lost my 6 year old boy to lymphoma.

My advice, find out from your vet if it is t-cell or b-cell lymphoma. T-cell is more aggressive - average life span is 6 months with treatment. B-cell is less aggressive and the avg. life span is 22 months with treatment.

Dakota was diagnosed back in April - just after his 6th birthday. The labs screwed up and we did not know which type of lymphoma it was without running other tests, which my husband did not want to know. We treated him with chemo (various types) and predinose along with massive doses of Fish oil (he was taking 8 capsules a day - this is to help w/ the immune system). He was also on a pill called CELL ADVANCE. 

We did not do any surgery as the cancer was in his tissue and was not operable. In exactly 6 months from the day he was diagnosed, we lost our precious boy! We are still not over the loss and probably never will be. What we did do is give him the best possible life from the day of his diagnosis to his last breath. 

Please feel free to contact me privately if you want to know more. Please let me know which version of lymphoma she has and I promise you I will pray for Maggie.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Hi Meggie's Mom...

My very best thoughts are headed your way. You and Meggie are going through a tough time right now. But it sounds like you are doing everything you possibly can for her. She knows you love her. And you are certainly showing your love for her!

Hang in there. My firend's pup went through this and there will be bad days. But there are also better days out there too. Hugs to you and Meggie....


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I am a card-carrying member of the Jim Valvano "Don't Give Up Team" (literally -- I have one of his cards he mailed every single person who sent him a get well greeting during his ordeal with cancer). I think I realized then how horrible cancer really is because if someone with as strong a will to live like Jimmy V could be taken by it, the stuff can be beyond devastating. Still, we'll fight. Megs is a sweetie and I want her with me, but if it becomes too much for her I hope we'll also know when it's time to let go. That day is not today. I just keep telling myself that.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Well since you said that you cannot feel those lymphnodes in her neck now (good sign), the chemo is doing something to help. Unfortunately with the side effects, I'm thinking that Meggie is feeling like "a pregnant mother with morning sickness". I just mean that sometimes the morning sickness makes someone feel so horrible, but they get through it. So will your Meggie.


----------



## goldensmum

I am so sorry to hear the Meggie is having such a rough time. I don't know if you can get this product over there, but our vet has it, so maybe yours can help. Hills Prescription Diet Canine a/d. It is a small can of food, that is "mousse like" in it's consistency and provides nutrition for dogs that have serious illnesses etc. I have used it on a number of occasions when our dogs have not wanted to or been too till to eat other food offered. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Awww, I am so sorry that Meggie is having a tough time of it right now. You are a good mom and don't beat yourself up over this. You are doing all the right things - its just not working at the moment, but who can say what tomorrow will bring?? My Flirt began eating again out of the blue - no known reason why, she just did. I'm sure Meggie will too. Prayers continue for her and for you

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom

No real change in Meggie today, still not eating, still sick to her stomach. Vet school tomorrow -- fingers crossed they can get her past this.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thoughts and prayers with you and Meggie. Hope the vets tomorrow can get her feeling better. Give her a sweet smooch from us here in Dallas.


Betty


----------



## GoldenDaisy

Thinking of you and Meggie today, hope her belly is feeling better soon.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

More prayers and bunches of kisses to Meggie today! Hope you feel better soon girl!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Megs is at the vet school overnight and I feel like my right arm is missing. She has been so close and constant for so long and even more so lately.

Initially they were going to give her another anti-nausea med and send her home with me to bring her back on Friday for her chemo since they felt she was not "in good enough shape" to take it today. Though they did say her bloodwork came back good and her white blood count was up from last week. Amazing! Then they went back to get her ready to go home and she threw up that awful yellow sour stuff twice and collapsed. I kept telling them it was bad!!! Meggie tends to put on a good front for people she doesn't know and somehow she had the reserves to bounce and bark and act all happy -- right up until she threw up. Which gave her away.

They are putting her on anzemet -- which the description I find on the web is "the GOLD standard for chemo patients" to "resolve nausea and restore appetite" -- well gee whiz, why couldn't they have given that to her 3 or 4 days ago??? They also said it is "not uncommon" for dogs to react this way to vincristine and that it usually takes 10 days to resolve -- again: why did no one even mention this??? I felt like my dog was the only dog in the universe to react this way especially since they repeat that dogs "rarely react" to chemo. Excuse me, but I think there is a very big contradiction in there somewhere.

If I sound a little bitter perhaps it is because I came home to a bill in my mailbox for an additional $461 from her first visit to the vet school which I was led to believe I had paid in full that day when I left. It is just starting to feel like there's all this fine print that “we failed to mention”. I mean, I have no regrets, I would still have told them to treat Meggie if they had put all this stuff up front and told me to begin with. I just feel like they are hiding things now.

Anyway, though I miss her terribly and don’t know what to do with myself I hope this is what she needs to get her love of food back. It is such a big part of what makes her happy in her life. And, yes, she will probably get a an ice cream cone from Chick-fil-A when she feels better. 

Oh, and the best part for last -- she’s in remission!!


----------



## daddysgirl

great news that Meggie is in remission. Anzemet is a very good anti-nausea medication. i hope it helps her and she is ready to eat that icecream cone soon. Denise


----------



## Augie's Mom

While it doesn't seem like it right now, things are heading in the right direction. The induction phase of chemo is the hardest to go through but this is the stage that has to hit the hardest to get them into remission. 

Once they are in remission you will go on maintenance chemo and it is easier. There will be bouts of nausea and possible hair loss, while distressing it is normal and will pass. Once they get the right anti-nausea med it will be much better for both of you. 

CONGRATS ON MEGGIE'S REMISSION !! THIS IS HUGE!! CELEBRATE!!:jamming:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Yea for Meggie. Hope she greets you with wagging tail and lots of kisses. I'm sure she misses you just like you miss her. You will need to celebrate big time !!!!! Her Dallas pals will keep the prayers and good thoughts coming too.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I am so glad to hear that Meggie is in remission! GEt that ice cream ready, I think you are going to have your girl back soon! 

Continued prayers for Meggie!

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel

Thses prayers are really working. I am so glad that Meggie is doing so much better and is in remission. Hope the meds starts working for the nausea.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Good news, she is in remission, I know you miss you're baby, she'll be home soon, get the ice cream ready



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I came on the forum to check on Meggies condition and although I feel sad she still has the nausea, I'm so glad she is now in remission. That must put a little ease on your mind. But now she needs to feel better so that she can eat and do the things with you that you'd like too. I've been praying for her too!!


----------



## goldensmum

I am so glad that your girl is in remission - hopefully the meds will kick in and she will start to feel better. Give her a hug from me


----------



## ShannonW

I thought maybe there was news when I saw this thread back at the top... I'm very happy to hear she's in remission. Here's hoping the days bring more and more health.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for sharing in Meggie's good news. They are holding off until this afternoon before they offer her food and depending on how she responds will depend on whether she goes home today or spends another night in the hospital. Fingers and toes crossed that she eats and holds it down.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Well toes and fingers don't seem to be working. Meggie is now finishing day 8 with no food and seems determined to starve herself to death. The vet school is keeping her another night and pumping her full of antiemetics ("throwing everything we've got at her" was what I was told) and are hoping she will eat by morning. If not, they would consider other options... and I was left hanging on those and was too afraid to ask. My vet just explained feeding tubes to me which sound pretty horrible, but probably aren't as bad as I am imagining. I just wish my dog would eat!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Feeding tubes aren't as horrible as you can think. Granted, it's not the preferred way to dine but if it will keep her strength up and give her the chance to recover, it would be well worth it. Prayers are continuing here for a speedy return to health and happiness..... you're both in our thoughts.


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Good to hear she's in remission. We'll keep praying she starts eating real soon. I do know how hard it must be for you but keep up the fight, she needs you to be strong.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm sorry to hear she isn't eating. Have you been able to visit her at the hospital? Maybe seeing Mom may help her to eat, or if you are able to hand feed her. Keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry that she isnt eating. I know that when Beau was in the hospital he wouldnt eat until I showed up and fed him by hand. I pray that she starts to eat and gets to come home.


----------



## maggie1951

Like Carol i to had to feed Meg by hand and she would eat so that is what i used to do.

Maggie


----------



## Fozzybear

I am sorry to hear that Meggie is having problems eating. I have no experience with anything like this and am learning on the fly so all I can offer is prayers for Meggie and your Family


----------



## goldenmomof3

I'll say another prayer for Meggie. I hate she is going through this. I just went through this from May-October of last year and it is so emotionally draining. Glad you have this forum to express your feelings.

Good luck ... we are ALL praying for her!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The vet school just called -- the *best* news -- Meggie started eating overnight! They say they can't fill her up! Good! I am in tears and want to drive down there and hug her hard. They can release her this afternoon, but haven't said for sure if they are going to go ahead with tomorrow's chemo treatment. If so my son will have to pick her up and return her in the morning for the treatment. (He lives in Raleigh -- is a student at State) I can't put her through that drive twice in less than 24 hours and right now my job is requiring me to be here at least all day today. I am just SO relieved. I can't wait to see my girl!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What wonderful news !!!! I bet Meggie is looking forward to being with you and/or your son. I would imagine it might take her a while to get her strength back after not eating for so long.........sounds as if some spoiking is in order ! Give her a big hug from her Dallas pals.


----------



## Fozzybear

That is Great News!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

That is great news! Keep us posted!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is with her boy, Zack, tonight. I think he is enjoying having her to himself a little while. She's eating great and has not been sick today. He just called and said he had a hard time getting her new nausea meds in her, but they are down. He'll bring her home tomorrow midday. She is very weak and very thin. He's feeding her small meals every 4 hours as instructed. What a good young'un -- he actually took some of his own money and added it to her bill today when he checked her out of the vet hospital. When I told him that it wasn't necessary he said, "Well, she's *my* dog too!" I love that kid. 

I absolutely cannot wait to see her, it's driving me crazy. My house is way too quiet. 

They gave her a small dose of the chemo drug L-asparaginase today to help maintain her remission and will give her the chemo treatment she should have received this past Tuesday to her next Tuesday. I'm hoping she has no more extreme reactions to the stuff. 

Hurry home Meggie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Good news !!!! And you should be very proud of your son.....you've instilled some very important, good values in him. Isn't it a wonderful feeling to get them raised and be so proud of the young men they've become ????? Good job Mom !!!


Betty


----------



## daddysgirl

Great news about Meggie. your son sounds like a wonderful young man, you did a great job. Denise


----------



## BeauShel

Your son sounds like a very nice and responsible guy. I pray that Meggie continues to do well. She sounds like a sweetie in her treatment


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Wonderful news about Meggie. *big sigh* I read a couple of the paragraphs to my husband, and he said "how nice" your son was to pitch in. What a good mom you are, not only to Meggie, but your son as well.


----------



## Heidi36oh

So glad she is coming around and you have a wonderful son, Great news, we are all praying dor Meggie




















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## goldensmum

Well done Meggie - Another hurdle cleared - hope that she continues to eat and keep it down. You must be very proud of Meggie for fighting and your son for being so caring. Hugs are on their way to you all.


----------



## Mrs_B

Glad to hear she is doing better. Prayers still coming from California.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I don't think I was prepared to see how weak and exhausted Meggie still is. I honestly thought that since she was eating she would have bounced back some, but I think all this medication may be one of the biggest culprits. She is on some really strong anti-nausea, anti-vomiting medications. After her nightime pill she was a complete zombie. She's a little bit more herself this morning, but we have a long way to go. 

I made her a nice pot of chicken and rice last night and between that and the Hills canned food they gave her, she is eating well. I even coaxed her and got her to eat a little yogurt with digestive enzymes. I hope to see my real dog emerge in the next day or two.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Its good to hear that she is eating again. I'm sure all the medications and not eating for that length of time has zapped her strength. I think in a few days you will begin to see Meggie appear again!

Prayers continue.

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## paula bedard

I have been following the thread but hadn't posted. I'm new to the forum and finding so many caring, compassionate people. I have been praying for all the doggies on the forum who are ailing. Here in the DC area, we have a yearly Blessing of the Animals. It is a Catholic tradition in honor of St. Francis. Maybe your local parish would have a similar blessing. We have our event each Spring. Your doggie doesn't have to be present, as many are unable to attend. You can have a friend ask for Meggies blessing for you, just take a photo. 

I hope she is feeling better and stronger very soon


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you all for the sweet comments and compassion for Meggie. This forum is a wonderful means of support right now and I do thank each and every one of you. You are good people! 

*Paula*, my vet actually did a Blessing of the Animals with a Methodist preacher one year. It was a very nice ceremony. Wish she could do another, but as I remember there were some nasty comments from some people about it being "inappropriate" and most preachers wouldn't work with her. (I live in an extremely conservative area, think Bible Belt on steriods) That particular preacher had a heart and didn't care what that portion of the congregation thought. In fact, I quit going to that church after he left. 

As for the nice comments on my son -- thanks again. I really can't take a lot of credit, I was lucky and this child was born being a good young'un. Always has been -- caring, compassionate and thoughtful. (Now, I have to admit his 16th year got a little shaky, but overall he has been so easy to raise.)


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is really coming around. Yesterday afternoon I was going to take my son's puppy to the dog park and she acted like she wanted to gowith us, and since it's only a 10 minute drive, off we went. Meggie went in and we found a shady place for her to lay and she seemed to enjoy being out. There's a man who always brings his 11 year old golden and they spend the afternoon, and she just loves him because he makes over her so much. She did go and greet him and laid with his golden for a while, but mostly she jsut laid and watched the other dogs and humans. After about an hour Jack was tired and ready to come home and she was too. All afternoon I could see her feeling better and last night she went out and greeted my son when he got out of his truck with tail wagging. 

Last night was her first night without the strong nausea meds and she did fine. She ate a big breakfast this morning and no sickness. I hope we are over the hump. Today looks to be a gorgeous day, so we'll try the dog park again for a little while. I'd just like for her life to get back to normal as much as possible.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

That is so wonderful. I'm sure she liked getting out too. Keep up the good work Meggie!


----------



## paula bedard

Have a great day Meggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I'll give a little blessing myself.....bless you Meggie xxxooo


----------



## Fozzybear

I am glad to hear about all the wonderfull progress that Meggie is making. Keep the news coming!!


----------



## goldensmum

Great News - and even better that Meggie herself felt she wasn't going to miss out on a trip out. Even if she does lay and watch the world go by, it will do her and you a power of good. You keep fighting Meggie - hugs coming your wayXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks y'all. It helps to know there are those who care. Blessings, hugs, good thoughts all help to keep us going.


----------



## daddysgirl

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie is really coming around. Yesterday afternoon I was going to take my son's puppy to the dog park and she acted like she wanted to gowith us, and since it's only a 10 minute drive, off we went. Meggie went in and we found a shady place for her to lay and she seemed to enjoy being out. There's a man who always brings his 11 year old golden and they spend the afternoon, and she just loves him because he makes over her so much. She did go and greet him and laid with his golden for a while, but mostly she jsut laid and watched the other dogs and humans. After about an hour Jack was tired and ready to come home and she was too. All afternoon I could see her feeling better and last night she went out and greeted my son when he got out of his truck with tail wagging.
> 
> Last night was her first night without the strong nausea meds and she did fine. She ate a big breakfast this morning and no sickness. I hope we are over the hump. Today looks to be a gorgeous day, so we'll try the dog park again for a little while. I'd just like for her life to get back to normal as much as possible.


your post brought happy tears to my eyes, I'm so glad that Meggie is feeling better. what a strong and sweet girl. Denise


----------



## Augie's Mom

Whoo Hoo Meggie, way to go girlie!! I'm so happy to hear she is doing well!!


----------



## Angel_Kody

So glad to read that Meggie is doing well! Keep up the good fight girl!!:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie had one set back this week -- an infection that was making her run a fever, so her chemo was put off until tomorrow and she has been on antibiotics. She is also in the "lampshade". I knew the place on her leg where they gave the last chemo was running fever and Megs kept licking at it and has made a terrible hotspot. It is getting better, but her poor leg is pitiful. My patch work puppy has so many shaved spots now and this shaved leg with fur still on her feet makes her look like a Dr Seuss character. Poor sweet thing. The antibiotics are doing their job though because she was perky this morning and wanted to go on a walk. She also went with her old routine of following me out to the car when I was getting ready for work and then coming inside to get her treats and kisses. I feel like I have my Meggie back. Fingers and toes crossed that she doesn't get another set back from tomorrow's chemo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers coming for you and Meggie. Hoping that her infection is under control and that her chemo tomorrow goes smooth. She deserves nothing less.


----------



## BeauShel

I pray that the antibiotics continue to do the job and make her better. Good luck with the chemo tomorrow. I lite another candle for her.


----------



## Fozzybear

Praying for you and meggie. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## goldensmum

Sorry to hear that Meggie has had a set back - praying that the A/B's do their job. Big hug for Meggie on it's way


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Awwwww, poor patched Meggie! Glad to hear she is feeling better though. Prayers continue for her. I know just what you mean about the Dr. Seuss legs! My Flirt had huge patches shaved into her legs for her IV's and fuzzy toes too. She also had bright red painted nails that my granddaughter painted so she was a sight! I took a close up of her legs and did a scrapbook page titled FLIRT'S LEGS for her scrapbook. I still smile when I look at that page with those hussy nails and patchwork legs!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Celeigh

Hang in there and get well, Meggie! Love, Fergus and Lily


----------



## GoldenDaisy

Sorry to hear Meggie got an infection, hope it clears up quickly. Good thoughts coming your way Meggie, Keep fighting!


----------



## Augie's Mom

I hope Meggie is feeling better. I think you said she was given vincristine. Vincristine is given intravenously and is very caustic if it is dripped on the skin. That maybe the cause of infection, it happened to my Ollie once and it did look like a hot spot.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The vincristine caused the severe nausea reaction, it was at the injection site of a dose of L-asparaginase where she got the infection. My vet has sort of suggested that perhaps the drug administration may have caused this reaction too. Each time Meggie goes to the vet school she has a different resident doctor. The one who gave her this injection and my regular vet had some words over what went on at that visit anyway. I was also not impressed with the young lady assigned to us that day. Meggie saw a different doctor yesterday and I liked her much better, but it concerns me that she is constantly seeing someone new. I suppose it is part of the plan in a teaching hospital and it reminds me of the way I was bounced around through the group of obstetricians when I was pregnant. You never know who you're going to see at each visit. There are head oncologists on staff who stay stable within the group, but I wonder if they have even laid eyes on my dog. 

Anyway, Meggie did get her chemo treatment yesterday. This was supposed to be doxorubicin, but we replaced with mitoxantrone because of the coronary side effects that can go with doxorubicin. So far, so good. She is on Cerenia to help with any nausea effects and it makes her sleepy and a little loopy, but she is eating well and wants to take walks and is her usual bouncy, puppy self. More so than she has been in a few weeks. I'm hoping we are in for a more peaceful week. Fingers and toes crossed. 

My vet has been nothing short of amazing to both Meggie and me. For all those days she kept Meggie in her office with her when she was so sick -- I got my bill on Thursday and she didn't charge me one dime, only a charge for medications. The time on weekends, when she is closed, but she had me bring Megs in for anti-nausea shots mornings and afternoons -- no charge for anything but the medications. And over and over again she has said -- call and leave a message if you need anything overnight or on weekends. She has practically begged me not to go to the emergency vet, just call her and she will take care of it. I took the staff brownies one day, but does anyone have a suggestion for something nice I can do for this wonderful staff of caring people? The vet techs and receptionists are just as wonderful. I have been so touched by the care and love they have shown Meggie. 

And again-- a big thank you for all that support from this board. It does mean so much to come on here and know that people are rooting for you and understand.


----------



## Fozzybear

I am glad that Meggie is doing well. I know what you mean about getting one doctor and then another. That was one thing we discussed when we went to MSU. We requested and they agreed that at least I would see the same Main doctor on each visit and they would oversee the students.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I'm glad that Meggie is coming around. I know how stressful it can be for them and us when they aren't feeling well. Just a little something I just found out through our (Sierra's) experience that you may want to ask your vet or treating school, is that the chemo causes mouth sores and therefore causes the dogs to not want to eat. I was given this diluted Maalox rinse that I thought was to be used when Sierra had radiation. She hasn't been eating normally for the last week or so and I've seen her just lick her food. I was doing a search online and discovered that the chemo can cause the mouth sores and make the dogs not want to eat. The bottle of Maalox rinse says it will help coat and soothe the mouth for increased comfort. I feel SO bad that I haven't been doing this for quite a while since she stopped radiation and that's what I "thought" it was for :doh: Man, talking about learning as we go.
Meggie is still in my prayers!


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that Meggie is doing so well now with her treatment. I think with maybe if you can find out what foods they like then maybe take them lunch one day. Or something in that line. 
Good luck with continued good results.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for the info on the Maalox rinse. I have noticed Meggie licking a lot and working her mouth. It makes sense. I'll check into it.


----------



## goldensmum

Fingers crossed for Meggie - she really is a fighter. It sounds like your vet is very caring - when we lost Ginny and Ralph we took in a tin of chocolates that everyone could dib into, we didn't know what else to give. Hope things improve for your girl and give her a hug from us


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks. Meggie has had a really good week -- I'm hoping for many more like it. She is happy, tail wagging and very much her old personality. She also still thinks she is starving and is always hungry!!  I love it!

No chemo this week, she gets a break. My vet will administer the next two rounds after that. I hope we keep her on the Cerenia before and after the chemo to prevent another disasterous week from happening. I love having my girl back!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Its so good to hear that Meggie is doing good! Keep up the good work girl! We're all praying for you!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What wonderful news. You all remain in our prayers. Keep it up Meggie girl !!!!!


----------



## Fozzybear

Great News!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> My vet has been nothing short of amazing to both Meggie and me. For all those days she kept Meggie in her office with her when she was so sick -- I got my bill on Thursday and she didn't charge me one dime, only a charge for medications. The time on weekends, when she is closed, but she had me bring Megs in for anti-nausea shots mornings and afternoons -- no charge for anything but the medications. And over and over again she has said -- call and leave a message if you need anything overnight or on weekends. She has practically begged me not to go to the emergency vet, just call her and she will take care of it. I took the staff brownies one day, but does anyone have a suggestion for something nice I can do for this wonderful staff of caring people? The vet techs and receptionists are just as wonderful. I have been so touched by the care and love they have shown Meggie.
> 
> My vet and the staff were amazing too when Ollie and I were going through this. Since we were going on a pretty regular basis, I would usually bring food goodies to them on the holidays, Valentines Day, Easter, Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc. They were always very appreciative and I think it was due to the fact they knew it was from the heart as I was so deeply grateful to them for what they were doing for us. I still bring them goodies at Christmas as I consider my vet a part of the family now. Bringing the brownies is a nice touch!


----------



## goldensmum

Hugs coming for Meggie - and you as well. Hope things continue getting better.XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I took the vet's office some Moravian sugarcakes for breakfast yesterday and they seem appreciative. I think I'll have to take something healthy next time -- maybe a fruit salad to keep them from eating all that sugar!  

Megs had a CBC yesterday and it came back with a low red blood cell count. I'm going to try feeding her some beef or chicken livers boiled up with some rice this week and see if we can get those numbers up. Her white cell count and platelets were good. Anybody have other suggestions for red blood cells? 

I just got her some Grizzley Salmon oil and started adding it to her food because I read the study that fish oils help dogs hold remission. I tried feeding her Hills n/d, but she won't touch the stuff -- so we're still feeding Wellness Senior and Innova Evo along with some home cooking. She loves all this home cooking - chicken and rice, hamburger, broiled salmon... yes, my baby is spoiled.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

To raise Meggie's red blood cell count you can give her anything iron rich. Livers are good but if she can handle them raw would be even better. Beef liver is very iron rich and of course leafy green veggies!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Good to hear Meggie is doing well. Keep up the good work! We're pulling for you in BC


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie had chemo yesterday at my vet's office. This was a vinblastine and cyclophosphamide treatment. She's never had either drug before. The vinblastine replaces the vincristine that she had such a bad reaction to on her second treatment. We're keeping her on Cerenia for a few days and I hope there's no bad reaction this time. 

After her treatment yesterday Meggie went on a barking fit and continued until the vet finally called me and asked if I could come and get her at lunch time. She was working herself up and was hot and stressed out when I got there. As soon as I put her in my car she settled right down and has been fine. I believe that's called a temper tantrum.  She really knows how to get her way.


----------



## Fozzybear

Keep up the good work Meggie!!, oh and Mom too!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Good to hear.... keep it up Meggie. I love that she's so feisty !!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

Meggie you are a brave and strong girl. Keep up the good news. Beau did that same thing after he got his stomach surgery. He was allowed to come home with us on a Friday and I had to take him back Saturday morning so they could watch him until closing but they called me an hour later and said he is raising heck there so they wanted me to come and get him. THey sure can get their way when they want to leave.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Good the hear that Meggie felt well enough to throw a little tantrum! Keep up the good work gilr! We are all praying for you!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## norabrown

Good for Meggie for throwing a temper tantrum. She has every right to. I would in her situation.

Sending pawsitive thoughts to you both.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Sending lots of positive thoughts for Meggie and for you as well! I hope this medication is easier on her, and it sounds like she is definitely "fighting" Good for you Meggie!!! Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers for her recovery!:smooch:


----------



## goldensmum

Good Girl Meggie - everything still crossed here and sending her hugs


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Had to laugh at you guys response to Meggie's tantrum. I guess she is justified! 

She had such a great day yesterday and has been fussing with my son's puppy over toys since he came home Thursday night. But this is weird - she went out for a potty break at 3:30 this morning and was fine and when she got up with me a little after 7 this morning, suddenly her back legs were giving her a fit. She doesn't even want to put weight on one of them, but they both seem to be weak. So strange! My vet's been calling to check on her every day and I'll ask tonight when she calls, but I am really puzzled. I thought maybe she had just laid wrong at first, but she really can't seem to work the stiffness out. Poor baby -- always something!


----------



## goldensmum

Poor Meggie - hope that everything is okay - please let us know.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's hips are much better today. It is mostly the left one that seems so painful. She had a hard time moving around at all yesterday, and held her left foot off the ground when standing. She is walking better today, but still stiff and slow. My vet told me to give her tramadol - which I had on hand -- and put heat on it and keep her still. She thinks she has just overdone it since she's been so sedentary lately. We took a short morning potty break walk and she is now at my feet. 

The good news is no anti-nausea meds yesterday and her appetite is good with no vomiting! She is still spunky and fussed with Jack over a toy again a little while ago. I love seeing Meggie's personality back!


----------



## goldensmum

Good for you Meggie - you keep on fighting girl. Holly and Quinn sending you lots of kisses


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I'm so glad to her your Meggie is still spunky and feeling better too!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie had a vinblastine treatment on Friday at the vet school. My local vet had foot surgery, so we had to go to Raleigh. She seems to be doing well from the treatment and hasn't been sick. They did make a note on my discharge papers that her lymphnodes felt firm and that there were a small number of blasts in circulation. No doctor discussed this with me, but I am afraid they think she is coming out of remission. She goes back this Friday for another treatment -- different drug -- and I will be sure to pin a doctor down on what is going on.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I will keep you and Meggie in my prayers. Hang tough sweet girl !!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

I will pray for her and hope that everything comes out good when you talk to the vet on Friday.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Glad Meggie's treatment went well. Prayers that she stays in remission. Let us know what happens this Friday

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## goldensmum

Good Luck wishes coming for your girl. Fingers crossed for Friday


----------



## castlewood

My golden Abby was diagnosed with lymphoma about a month ago. We live outside of Madison WI so have the opportunity to utilize the docs at the UW Vet School. Abby started the CHOP protocol of chemotherapy and has been doing great. Today the oncologist reported that she was in clinical remission after only 3 chemo treatments. We know we're not out of the woods yet as the chemo will never get rid of all the cancer cells. Our hope is to have her with us for several more months. I also am giving her K-9 Immunity which is a natural supplement that is intended to improve the immune system. Google it. It's expensive but I liked what I read about it so am giving it a try. The oncologist didn't give it any credit and went so far as to call it a sham. My feeling is that if it didn't have some positive effects on dogs with cancer, the web would have that info as well as all the good stuff you can read about. We've also put Abby on a high protein diet and removed most of the grains from her diet...again from info I've read on the web. My main message to you is to not be content with what your vet might be saying....even though s/he sound much more open to homeopathic remedies than mine is. Read about what other treatments are out there. Good luck with Meggie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

castlewood said:


> My golden Abby was diagnosed with lymphoma about a month ago. We live outside of Madison WI so have the opportunity to utilize the docs at the UW Vet School. Abby started the CHOP protocol of chemotherapy and has been doing great. Today the oncologist reported that she was in clinical remission after only 3 chemo treatments. We know we're not out of the woods yet as the chemo will never get rid of all the cancer cells. Our hope is to have her with us for several more months. I also am giving her K-9 Immunity which is a natural supplement that is intended to improve the immune system. Google it. It's expensive but I liked what I read about it so am giving it a try. The oncologist didn't give it any credit and went so far as to call it a sham. My feeling is that if it didn't have some positive effects on dogs with cancer, the web would have that info as well as all the good stuff you can read about. We've also put Abby on a high protein diet and removed most of the grains from her diet...again from info I've read on the web. My main message to you is to not be content with what your vet might be saying....even though s/he sound much more open to homeopathic remedies than mine is. Read about what other treatments are out there. Good luck with Meggie.


Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you're Abby also has lymphoma.... hope the remission is a long one. I think you'll find many people here who are willing to share their stories and help in any way they can. Please join in the discussions and we'd love it if we could see some pics of Abby. We LOVE pics !!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks, *Castlewood*. Glad you are near the UW vet school, I have often wondered what I would do if we were any further away from Raleigh. The vet school has been really good to us and NCSU is my alma mater, so that makes them near and dear to my heart. Believe me I have read, and read and read about canine lymphoma so much the past 2 months and have several books as well as surfing the net. Thanks for sharing your treatments and insight. I wish Abby all the best. This is scary stuff and we are hoping for some precious time too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is officially considered out of remission. I was afraid of it all week since I could clearly feel her lymph nodes under her neck, though the one on the left side is lightly larger and she has developed an ear infection on that side. I was hoping it was the infection causing the swelling, no such luck. They drew fluid off both lymph nodes and checked and the lab work showed the lymphoma cells.  

What we decided to do is go with the doxorubicin chemo treatment preceded by a drug called zinecard that would protect her heart since the doxy tends to have cardio side effects. The zinecard is quite expensive, but doxorubicin has the research to show results where the alternate drug, mitoxanthrone, does not. She's also on an antibiotic and ear ointment for the infection. Poor girl.

Meggie actually saw the head oncologist yesterday because she had so may tests and in waiting for the results the day ran long. He mentioned he has a golden of his own and hates to see so many of the breed come through oncology. He also told me that Meggie is very intelligent, his example being that she is so aware of what they are doing to her. He said many dogs are not and seem oblivious to procedures and what is about to happen, but Meggie knew exactly what they were planning on doing. For example, he said when they were going to do the needle aspirate on her lymph node, she knew what they were going to do and tried to distract them with her face kissing. He felt like she was trying to bargain with the doctors and if she gave them kisses, they wouldn't do the procedure. I thought it was really cute and interesting that he would read her intentions this way. It was obvious that he cares for dogs and that goldens are especially dear to him. 

Anyway, he was not all doom and gloom and seemed hopeful that Meggie would respond to this drug and we could get her back on course. She seems happy this morning and that's enough for now. I'm trying to live in my dogs world and take what we have today, right now.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Thanks for the update on Meggie. I have been keeping her in my thoughts and prayers and will continue to do so. It sounds like you are really doing everything you can to give your girl the best life. Please give her some extra hugs from me and Jester today.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Good to hear the update on Meggie, although a tiny tear came out reading it...I was wondering though, and wanted to know what was happening.

Meggie has become one of "our" girls here... so please keep posting. She is always on the "prayer list" at this house. And what a doll! She is the best girl--giving kisses that way. Isn't it nice that your doctor sees her in such a positive light! 

Keep on giving her hugs from all of us. Enjoy your beautiful girl!

And Castlewood...welcome to the forum. Tell us more about your furbaby. We'd like to get to know you both...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Bless you and Meggie. I love that you are trying to live in her world. Wouldn't we all be better if we could do so. Hold dear to the thought that the head onco doc thinks that she is capable of getting in remission...... let's hope that is quick in coming. Please give your girl some sweet kisses and hugs from this pack in Dallas. We'll continue to pray and light candles for Meggie and your family.

Betty


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks y'all. We'll take all the prayers, thoughts and candles we can get.


----------



## BeauShel

I will go and light another candle for her and say prayers. I am sorry that it was not better news but hopefully this new meds will get her all better. Good luck and we are here for you. A positive attitude is so important and sounds like you are keeping one.


----------



## allux00

It's great that you have such a caring doc in charge of your sweet girl. I'm sure that will put you a bit more at ease. Keeping you both in positive thoughts and prayers, and give your brave girl a hug from me and my boy!


----------



## GoldenDaisy

Thanks for the update. Our thoughts and prayers are with Meggie. Hopefully the new chemo meds will put her back in remission. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Sorry for the not so good news. You and Meggie are always in my thoughts and I think it's so wonderful of you to remain positive. My friend used to tell me this as she said that "they know". It's nice to have a caring doctor as that helps too. I will say a special prayer. Just keep showering your girl all your love, which I know you have.


----------



## daisydogmom

Just wanted to let you know that I've been keeping you and Meggie in my thoughts... It sounds like you have some great vets on your side. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Give that Girl a big hug and kisses, we keep praying for the new meds to work.


----------



## desilu

I'm so sorry to hear your disappointing news. I'm praying that the new medications will do what they are supposed to. Holding you and Meggie in my thoughts and prayers . . .


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Sending hugs and positive thoughts to both Meggie and to you and your family. I am so sorry she has come out of remission. Praying that the medications will help her, and she will have much added time with you. I lost my Golden boy Jake, who just celebrated his 6th Birthday, to Lymphoma. Cancer is so devastating in our wonderful Golden's, and Meggie will be in my thoughts and prayers daily.


----------



## Packleader

:bigangel:Big kisses and hugs for Meggie! Positive thoughts and prayers coming your way from the gang in Co.


----------



## goldensmum

Sorry that your news about Meggie is not as good as we had hoped. Hoping and praying that the new meds will help her.

Hugs coming for you and your girl


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie just got lots of hugs and kisses that you all sent to her. Thank you! She's snoozing it off right now.  We have also been talking through visualization techniques. I keep telling her to let the chemo drugs eat up all those funny looking little cells and leave the good ones alone. I talk through the visuals and she looks at me like I have fallen off the deep end. She thinks her mama is a nut case.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thought I would update Meggie's thread with something positive since Cheyenne's Dad has just gotten the same bad news we are dealing with.

I really believe Meggie is going back into remission!

Her lymph nods under her throat are much smaller. She was on a rest week last week from her chemo, but goes back this Thursday to Raleigh. I'm hoping they agree that she is responding well and will keep her heading in the right direction. I still think that ear infection contributed to this!! She has been so energetic and happy the last week and had fun at the dog park on Sunday. 

We are hanging in there and still visualizing the chemo drugs eating those nasty little cancer cells!:greenboun


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YEA!!! Way to go Meggie. We'll keep the prayers and good thoughts coming and look for an even better post after her Raleigh trip. And Meggie, keep listening to your Mom.... that visualization is working!! Hugs and scratches from Penny, Maggie and me!


Betty


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm so happy for you and Meggie!


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Way to go Meggie. Keep it up. We're all rooting for you in BC


----------



## Heidi36oh

Keep going Meggie.


----------



## Fozzybear

Keep up the good work Meggie!!!! You to mom.


----------



## BeauShel

Way to go Meggie. We know you can do it. And congrats to you Mom. You are probably feeling alittle better.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am pryaing that it is in remission and she has many more years of health and joy and lots of love to give and recieve.


----------



## goldensmum

You keep on fighting Meggie - keeping everything crossed here for you girl


----------



## Hudson

Meggie is very lucky to have such a strong, positive and loving Mum, praying she fights on and the new meds put her in remmission. Love, positive thoughts and prayers will aid her recovery.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The vet school agreed that Meggie is in remission again!!! <Happy Dance>
But her white blood cell count was too low to do chemo yesterday. She'll go to my vet on Monday for the treatment.

She is happy and frisky and acts just like my Meggie. Here's hoping she stays that way for a very long time. 

I talked to moms and dads of several onco patients yesterday who had been in remission for a year or more and were there for maintenaince chemo. It was very encouraging to hear their stories. Hope their good karma rubbed off on Megs. 

Thanks to you all for being such a great support system!


----------



## Penny'smom

That's wonderful news. Everyday with our puppers is a Golden day.

Hey, Joe...we need a little pacman emoticon to eat up these cancers. Can you find one that runs back and forth eating up nasty cells?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> The vet school agreed that Meggie is in remission again!!! <Happy Dance>
> But her white blood cell count was too low to do chemo yesterday. She'll go to my vet on Monday for the treatment.
> 
> She is happy and frisky and acts just like my Meggie. Here's hoping she stays that way for a very long time.
> 
> I talked to moms and dads of several onco patients yesterday who had been in remission for a year or more and were there for maintenaince chemo. It was very encouraging to hear their stories. Hope their good karma rubbed off on Megs.
> 
> Thanks to you all for being such a great support system!


What great news. And how much of an inspiration you can be to others with this awful diagnosis. I can't think of a better ambassador than you and Meggie. Give her a sweet hug from her Dallas pals.

Betty


----------



## Augie's Mom

YAHOO!!! What fantastic new! I'm so very happy for you that the treatment is working for Meggie!:drummer: Welcome to the 20% club!!


----------



## goldensmum

So VERY pleased for you and Meggie - her story must also give hope to others who are going through similar battles.

Very big hugs coming for your special girl


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

I am so happy to hear the good news for you and Meggie! :woot2:


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

That's great news for you and Meggie! I hope and pray she continues to do well!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Just got a call from my vet that Meggie's CBC was good and she is already done with treatment this morning! They said she was great. That little girl is my hero!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Just got a call from my vet that Meggie's CBC was good and she is already done with treatment this morning! They said she was great. That little girl is my hero!


YEA Meggie.... you're my hero too. So glad your blood work looked good and you're already done with treatment..... you're really an early bird!!!! We will continue having you in our prayers.

Betty


----------



## maggie1951

I am so pleased for you and Meggie.

Maggie


----------



## BeauShel

That is just great news and way to go Meggie. You are such a strong and brave girl.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Oh wow! How did I miss this turnaround. I am so thrilled for both of you!

I have to believe in the power of positive visualization! You are the very best mom for all you have done for Meggie. And now other families too.

Hugs and high paw fives to both of you!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Great news!!! We're doing the happy dance for sweet Meggie here in NJ too!! :banana:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hugs to you two!


----------



## Fozzybear

Great news, in remission! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks, y'all! Meggie had a good night and wanted to play tug of war this morning. Her positive spirit makes me happy. She is so spoiled right now.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

I'm so happy for your great news. Go Meggie, keep strong.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I'm SO glad to hear the good news for Meggie and you. Keep on spoiling her


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Today is Meggie's 10th birthday!!arty: So glad we made it!!! She had chemo yesterday and my vet commented on how much weight she has gained and told me - she can stop now!!  Well, we'll just have to wait until tomorrow to start that diet because Meggie gets ice cream tonight!

She is doing great - her bloodwork looks the best it has in ages and she is still spunky and full of energy. Her last EKG showed an enlargement of her heart valve, but no outward signs of heart problems like coughing or shortness of breath. Back to the vet school next week.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Today is Meggie's 10th birthday!!arty: So glad we made it!!! She had chemo yesterday and my vet commented on how much weight she has gained and told me - she can stop now!!  Well, we'll just have to wait until tomorrow to start that diet because Meggie gets ice cream tonight!
> 
> She is doing great - her bloodwork looks the best it has in ages and she is still spunky and full of energy. Her last EKG showed an enlargement of her heart valve, but no outward signs of heart problems like coughing or shortness of breath. Back to the vet school next week.


 
 HAPPY BIRTHDAY

 MEGGIE

Have a great day and enjoy that ice cream !!!! Hugs from your Dallas fans.


----------



## goldensmum

Have a very Happy Birthday Meggie - you fully deserve every lick of that ice cream that your Mum is going to give you.

Bigs hugs coming to you all -


----------



## Augie's Mom

Happy Birthday Meggie! Way to go!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Fozzybear

Happy Birthday Meggie!!:jamming:


----------



## LibertyME

Happy Birthday indeed!!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Happy Birthday Meggie! What a present for you and your mommy!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Happy Birthday Meggie!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

What a fantastic birthday you must be having, Meggie! Happy tenth and may you have many, many more


----------



## Packleader

*Happy Birthday Meggie! *
*Glad to here you are feeling better. Our prayers our with you my friend!*


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie had a great birthday. I passed along all the well wishes and she just smiled. She went to the park and played with Major (an 11-year-old golden) and his dad and many of her other friends showed up. It was a cool day for April and the dogs seemed happy about that. Then she had a little peach ice cream after her dinner. Life is good in Meggie's world.


----------



## BeauShel

Hope you had a great birthday Meggie. You are a great girl and I bet the ice cream was good to eat. She deserves the best and I am sure she gets it.


----------



## maggie1951

Happy Birthday Meggie sorry i am bit late but i know you will have many more and i won't be late for them.:wavey:


Maggie


----------



## twinny41

Sorry i am late too but Happy Birthday to a very special brave girl.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie went in for her last chemo treatment yesterday at NC State. It was the adriamycin (doxorubicin) with the zinecard for heart protectant that they do through a slow drip. (BTW - Why are there 2 names for every drug which seem totally unrelated?) Anyway - she did great - was groggy the rest of the day, but bouncy this morning. The oncology staff noted how full of energy she was yesterday and are thrilled with her progress. 

She can either go in for half body radiation treatments in 2 weeks and again 3 weeks after that or we can go with a maintenance chemo protocol which would put her on chemo every 2 weeks for 10 weeks, then every 3 weeks for 10 weeks behind that. The cost is essentially the same - it's just strung out longer with the chemo maintenance. NCSU says they have research that backs radiation giving a longer remission from a study they did a few years ago. I plan on going with the radiation unless someone has experience that convinces me otherwise. Anybody? She is just so healthy right now and they haven't steered me wrong yet. 

There was a 5 year old flat-coated retriever there yesterday who is now 2 years past her diagnosis. She looked great, but had just slipped out of her second remission and was back to restart a protocol to try for another. Her mom was very encouraging and had gone the radiation route with her girl. 

I am so glad we chose to treat Meggie rather than let her go. She is a bouncy, silly, happy ten-year-old right now - three and a half months after diagnosis. I know every day is a gift, but she would be gone right now without trying. Yes, it is expensive, but no one could give me that money back in place of my sweet girl. My credit card may melt down before it's over, but we're going to keep trying.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Its so very good to hear that Meggie is doing so well! Just take it one day at a time and we'll all pray that she stays in remission. Hugs toyou both!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so happy for Meggie and you. WAY TO GO !!!!!!! I'm so glad you went with treatment and that you are sharing your journey.... it can give hope to so many and an education for the rest of us.


----------



## Fozzybear

I am so happy to hear that Meggie is doing so well. Can't offer any experience with radiation but I would say go with your instincts. They sure don't seem to be wrong so far. Keep up the good work and my thoughts and prayers and with you and Meggie.


----------



## goldensmum

You keep on going Meggie - am so very pleased at the latest news.

Sending hugs and best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so glad to hear that Meggie is doing well. Questions you may want to ask that may help you decide on which road to take:

1) If you opt for radiation does that in anyway change your chemo options later on should you need them?

2) If you opt for maintenance chemo and her cancer becomes drug resistant what other chemo drugs do you have left in the arsenal and would you be able to choose radiation at that point?

My Ollie's cancer during her course of maintenance chemo became resistant to certain drugs and we had to switch things around. Eventually though we did run out of chemo options (radiation wasn't an option for us). I don't want to discourage you but to make sure you are aware to keep as many options open to you as possible. 

Again, I'm so happy to hear about Meggie's success. You both are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks, for all the good wishes and thank you, *Augie's Mom* for throwing that thought out there. Meggie can go back for rescue chemo protocols after the radiation treatment if she comes out of remission. The oncolcogists didn't mention it, but I wondered about her becoming resistant and running out of chemo options if we keep going with it. Seems to me that would be a big benefit of going with the radiation. I also know there are drugs she can max out on after so many doses - like that good adriamycin she had this week. So I went ahead and scheduled her for the radiation. It does mean my sweetie has to stay in Raleigh for 2 nights while they restage her cancer and then give the treatment. That makes me sad, but driving back and forth for 3 days is just not feasible right now - I have to work to pay for this stuff! And gas ain't cheap! (Single mom school teacher, kid in college - this is getting tough!) But she's worth it!


----------



## msdogs1976

Glad your dog is doing well. I just took mine in today for a check up. A couple of cyst/tumors that I pointed out last visit are bigger. She will have surgery next week. They found a small one close to a lymph node on the backside of her leg, close to the knee joint. I'm hoping for the best but can't help but worry. She had a cyst removed when she was 3 and it turned out to be nothing. Hopefully she will have the same luck this time. She's now 7.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sending you good wishes that it's just those little fatty lipomas and nothing serious. Smart of you to check it out quickly.


----------



## Cam's Mom

It's good to hear of a positive outcome for Meggie. It must warm your heart to see her still bouncing.

Margaret


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is on her way to Raleigh right now with my son. She'll have a battery of tests tomorrow to restage her cancer and if the results show full remission, she'll have radiation on Tuesday and Wednesday. All good thoughts are appreciated. 

This is my son's Mother's day present to me. He's taken off 3 days of work so he can pick her up each evening and she won't be in the hospital overnight. It's a load off my mind and the nicest thing he could do for me. She is still happy and bursting with energy. She was smiling to be with her boy as they were pulling out of the driveway. It amazes me that she is still so willing and eager to go for a ride every time the car door opens.


----------



## Lady Di

> She was smiling to be with her boy as they were pulling out of the driveway


 Reading this just made me cry. They do love their boys don't they. What a wonderful gift your son has given you taking care of Maggie this way. You sure did a good job with him. Prayers from all of us for you and your Maggie. Cowboy sends Maggie a big hug too.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Prayers for Maggie and you, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Good thoughts and prayers for Meggie. What a sweetheart of a son you have...... his good heart and kindness for Meggie and you is a testament to how he was raised. Will be waiting to hear more good news.


----------



## Debles

Praying for your girl.


----------



## BeauShel

I am sending prayers and good wishes for great news on Meggie. It is very sweet for you son to help you out so you dont have to worry so much. We will keep our fingers and paws crossed for the best possible news.


----------



## Maggies mom

Sending thoughts and prayers for Meggie. What a nice son you have.


----------



## goldensmum

Everything being kept crossed for good news for Meggie, that girl definately has fighting spirit. You have raised a good lad to that for her and you.

Hope allgoes well Good Luck


----------



## twinny41

Thoughts and prayers for your Meggie from me too. What a good boy you have,. You must be very proud of him.


----------



## Hudson

Wonderful that your son is helping out, hugs to you gorgeous girl that all goes well.


----------



## Fozzybear

Positive thoughts and prayers for You, Meggie & your wonderful Son.


----------



## Penny'smom

Sending prayers and hugs for you and Maggie. You have a wonderful son who obviously loves you both very much.

How soon will you get the results?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I talked to Zack a little while ago and he had picked Megs up around 4 this afternoon. She's tired and ready to come home, but he said she was happy to go in the clinic doors this morning and just as happy when he picked her up. She really does have an unflagging spirit. 

The report was that she had two slightly swollen lymph nodes - both were aspirated and both .... drum roll please ... showed NO signs of lymphoma! HA! Take that you old nasty disease! She is scheduled for radiation for the the next two days and the onco said no food the day before radiation!!! What? She also had no food today because of the tests! My poor baby girl. It will be Wednesday before she eats and that's if they say she can have food right after radiation. She's beating the cancer and they're going to starve her to death!!! 

Anyway, good news all around - except for the bill. Today's tests were twice as much as estimated!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh what wonderful news !!!! It brings tears to my eyes to read how she's such a trooper and doing so well. CONGRATULATIONS> Boy, she deserves a special treat when they finally allow her to eat. I'm sure getting such good news is worth the extra cost !!!!!


----------



## paula bedard

What wonderful news! It's a blessing to have a son such as yours and a spirit such as Meggie's. Prayers for continued good news!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

I am glad for Meggie that her lymph nodes were okay. You are being heroic for her.


----------



## Hudson

Great news, go Meggie, your love for each other will be a great catalyst.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Faith's mommy

what a great update. poor girl - hand in there!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Way to go Meggie! You hang tough girlie, we are rooting for you!:dblthumb2


----------



## Fozzybear

Great Test Results News!! That really stinks about not being able to eat though. Sounds like a Cake and Ice Cream party when she comes home. She will need the calories!


----------



## goldensmum

Great news for your girl - i am sure she will make up for lost food intake.

Give her a whacking big hug from me.


----------



## twinny41

So happy to hear Meggie is doing well. She can look forward to a feast when the radiation is done, I'm sure. Spoil her rotten!


----------



## Debles

So happy for you and Meggie! Continued prayers on good health!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love the cake and ice cream idea, *Fozzy*.  Thanks to all for all the well wishes and congrats. 

I told Zack to question them hard about her not being able to eat the entire day before radiation when he took her in this morning. He called back tonight and was asking me what & when to feed her, since the doctor told him it would be okay. This doctor is a visiting oncologist from Japan and according to Zack he told him it would be okay to feed her before "twervish". Zack said he asked the doctor to repeat it and he did several times, but it only sounded like "twervish" to him. I suggested that "twervish" could be any time between 10 and 12 so just feed her before 10pm. LOL I got so tickled about the whole thing. So apparently, they don't starve radiation patients to death, my son is just not very good at deciphering a Japanese accent. 

He also said they told him she did really well with the radiation, but apparently she is shaved in some semblance of a mohawk and they painted her up as well. (I saw one poor beagle in the waiting room with Frankeinstein antennae once.) Poor girl will have that indignity to carry around with her for a while. 

*Goldensmum*, she'll get that "whacking big hug" tomorrow afternoon. (Love that expression!) I can hardly wait! I've been babysitting my son's sweet little mix/rescue puppy and he is depressed and misses his "daddy" so they'll be a lot of happiness when they roll in tomorrow night.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Good news for Meggie and you, glad she got to eat some, poor baby. Give her a big hug tomorrow.


----------



## jaireen

Meggie'sMom said:


> However, I have been amazed, appalled, and a bit disappointed by some people's reaction. People I thought were animal lovers. Several people have railed on and on about the expense of chemo and one even told me I was cruel to even consider it. Another actually said to me -- 'she's a dog, she's going to die one day'. I don't even know how to answer people like that. I guess all I can do is feel sorry for them because they obviously don't understand the love of a dog. Maybe I should feel sorriest for their pets.



am sorry i only came across your post today...and am so sorry that you and meggie had to go thru this...i understand how much torture you can get from waiting but hang on and be strong for your baby....i wish her well....with regards to other people being a discouragement instead of an encouragement, just try to avoid talking to them about your baby...ive been thru that when i lost my pup last march to parvo/distemper...some people even made fun of me for spending lots of money for barney...and when my baby barney went to the bridge, some people even got the nerve to tell me to wrap him in a plastic bag and throw him in the garbage since i leave in a city and youll seldom see a vacant lot or a backyard where i can bury my pup...i wanted to bury him than cremate him and my friend had been so nice to allow me to bury my pup in his backyard...insensitive people really sucks...but i pity those people who doesnt even know and experience how much love a dog can give...i snapped back to one person and told him, if one of your children dies, would you throw him in the garbage, too?...anyway, just hang on tight...good thoughts are on your way....please keep us posted....


----------



## jaireen

sorry didnt get to read all the posts....am glad that meggie is doing ok now....am so happy for you both,..


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I have learned to deal with people who just don't get it, *jaireen*. Though it still baffles me how people can be so ... thoughtless? uncaring? heartless? Not sure exactly what is wrong with them, but I just don't talk about Meggie to those people and that is why the responses on this board help to buoy our spirits and make me believe that there are people who "get it" and know that I am not alone. 

Megs is home and happy to be there. She is marked up like a side of beef, and her tummy may even get cold in the a/c this summer, but she's bouncy and full of herself. I think the trip bonded her back with her boy (who is away so much now with college). She sure greeted him and talked to him this morning when he got up for work in a way she hasn't done in a long time. 

Fingers and toes crossed that the radiation doesn't knock her down too bad. They seem to expect side effects from this stuff.


----------



## BeauShel

Prayers from the Florida gang to Meggie that the treatment doesnt knock her down to much. Spoil her even more as I can imagine you have been.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I am sooooo glad to hear that Meggie is doing well and best of all - her spirits are up too! Just put a sweater over her tummy if she gets cold and as for those heartless, insensitive jerks - just walk away from them. Don't let them get to you. Meggie is your baby and you and only you know what is best for you and for her. These people should have their tongues pulled out for saying anything except for something supportive! I just hate people like that! I have had my share when my Flirty was going through chemo. They look at you as if you had 2 heads. Well, 2 heads may not be bad - more heads to love your baby with!: Give Meggie a great big hug and kiss from us here in Chicagoland!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Cam's Mom

Great news that she tolerated the radiation so well. It's amazing that they keep on bouncing through so much proding and poking. 

Margaret


----------



## Augie's Mom

I think I missed something, but don't let other people's callousness get to you. It only matters what you, Meggie and your doctors think. Those of us who have been there support you whole heartedly whatever your decisions (and they are yours to make no one elses). Glad to hear Meggie continues to do well, that is what is most important! We can only do the best that we can for our furbabies.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Good news so far for Meggie. Here's your fingers -crossed on the radiation... :crossfing:crossfing I'm hoping she will be a strong girl.


----------



## Fozzybear

Really Glad Meggie is doing so well. I think the sweater idea that Jazzys Mom had was a good one. Probably need the sweater after consuming all the Ice Cream your going to give her.  Did I mention I am a big fan of Ice Cream!!

Keep up the good fight Meggie! Ace & Jake are pulling for you!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is still doing great. Here's a picture of her at the park last night. You can see on her side where it was shaved for radiation and marked up. It doesn't stop her from being a pretty girl. 

She actually chased down a tennis ball the other night at the park that looks like her fancy colored one at home. She hasn't chased a ball in ages and never at the dog park! She's my girl!


----------



## goldenluver

She sure is a beautiful girl. Glad she is doing better. Sending kisses her way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a beautiful girl and picture. As we all age and have our bumps and bruises and "battle scars" , I think it really enhances our beauty.....it adds to our life story. So even with her shaved side and "markings", I think her beauty is at an all time high........... she's here and she's in remission. What can be more beautiful than that????


----------



## Thor0918

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> What a beautiful girl and picture. As we all age and have our bumps and bruises and "battle scars" , I think it really enhances our beauty.....it adds to our life story. So even with her shaved side and "markings", I think her beauty is at an all time high........... she's here and she's in remission. What can be more beautiful than that????


I Ditto that!


----------



## DUSTYRD2

So glad to hear that Meggie is doing so well. It's been a long painful haul, I know, but it has been worth it for you. Your sweet beautiful girl is still with you for a long time to come. 
And don't pay any attention to those uncaring people who criticize. Seems we're all running into those types a lot more these days. The joy takers and nay sayers.... and they're not worth a nanosecond of your time.
You've done what's right for you and Megs and that's all that matters. God bless you for saving her life.


----------



## goldensmum

I'm surprised that with all the hugs that girl has had that she has such a gorgeous thick coat (only joking). That is a beautiful photo of Meggie, glad that she has come through the first round of radiation and is still bouncing, that must be a testament of the tlc that she has had from you. You tell your girl i hope she keeps on bouncing for a very long time - oh and give her another hug from me. Take CareXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Debles

She is so beautiful and I am so happy she is doing so well. With so much heartbreak around us, it is so great to have good news!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

What a beautiful pic of Meggie. Keep up whatever you are doing...it seems to be working for her!


----------



## Augie's Mom

What a great picture of Meggie, such a lovely girlie. Glad to hear she is doing so well! A great big (((HUG))) to you both from Augie and I.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks again for the continued support from all of you. Meggie just continues to amaze me. It has been almost 2 weeks since the first radiation treatment and Meggie acts more like a puppy than ever. She was pouncing around at the dog park last night with a young boxer. With her shaved and marked up sides everyone asks about her and when I tell them her story, she gets so much love and attention. (Yes, she is more spoiled than ever!!) She goes back to NCSU for the second radiation treatment June 11-12 and then we are "done" with treatments unless and until there is a recurrence. We'll just keep hoping that never happens. _*



*_.


----------



## desilu

Wonderful news! I'm so happy for you and Meggie. Sending up prayers for her continuing recovery.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a great way to start the morning. Let's hope Meggie never has to go back after this next treatment....... unless it's to showcase a great success story !!!!


----------



## goldensmum

Will definately be in my thoughts for Meggie's next radiation treatment. Give her more hugs from me, and good luck kisses from Holly & Quinn


----------



## Jenny Wren

What good news. Whenever I see this thread, I rush to see the news. I'm so happy its good these days.
Hugs to both of you... I'm guessing that Meggie gets plenty, maybe its time we shower her mom with them, for being such a good mom!


----------



## Fozzybear

Great news about how meggie is tolerating the radiation. Sounds to me like another excuse for more Ice Cream!!! Keep up the good work we are all praying for you!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

We'll take any excuse for more ice cream, *Fozzy*.  It's also 98 degrees today, so a trip through the Chick-fil-A drive through for soft serve sounds really nice right now.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Great news for Meggie! :crossfing for continued success with her treatments.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Megs is in Raleigh and had the first of her last 2 radiation treatments today. The oncologists I talked to over the phone was very positive and said her bloodwork looked good and they feel she is still in complete remission - no swollen lymph nodes anywhere. I was a little worried because I could tell she has been a bit slower lately. Of course, we are dealing with record heat in the south also, but she did say that 2 weeks out of radiation was when the malaise usually hit. That's about right because it was mid to late last week when I saw Megs slow down. Her hair loss also makes her look a bit different and that tends to make me think she's not feeling well. They think she's great, who am I to disagree? 

I've also noted a purple coloring inside her ears that wasn't there before and wondered if it was radiation burns? ...and a rash on her belly where it is shaved. She's been licking a paw obsessively the past few days and is trying to create a hot spot. They are thinking allergy and are putting her on a antibiotic for a while to see if it helps. Hope so. Last year we had major hot spot problems late in the summer and I don't want to deal with that on top of everything else. 

Another treatment tomorrow and then Meggie and her boy come back home. I miss her sweet face.


----------



## Angel_Kody

So good to read this great news about Meggie!!! Whoo-hoo...Meggie...you are my hero!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sending sweet thoughts and prayers for Meggie. I know you'll be glad when she is home !!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Prayers*

Saying prayers for you and Meggie.


----------



## paula bedard

That is excellent news for you. I have been following your story, but haven't posted. I just want you to know I'm thinking of you and hoping and praying for nothing but good news!


----------



## GoldenDaisy

So glad to hear Meggie is doing so well, very happy for your family.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Great news about Meggie! Don't worry about the hair loss, her coat will come back better than ever. This is a great time, she is in complete remission! Enjoy and Celebrate!!arty: 

While I know it is hard, try not to worry too much about the small stuff. Live in the moment and cherish this time.


----------



## Debles

So glad Meggie is doing well. We'll continue prayers.


----------



## BeauShel

Way to go Meggie. It sounds like great news from the vet. We will keep her in our thoughts for continued success.


----------



## goldenluver

That is wonderful news. Glad to hear the vet say she's doing good. Give her a big kiss for me.


----------



## Judi

I am so sorry.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I am also SO glad to read about your sweet Meggie. I was kind of nervous to read, as this hits so close to home, I get so sad. But Meggies sounds like a trooper and has your wonderful love and support. I'm happy for both of you!


----------



## goldensmum

Gentle hugs coming for Meggie - sounds like good news and boy does that girl (and you) deserve it. You have both been through so much as anyone who has followed this story from the start will know.

Let us know when you get your girl back home again so more hugs can be sent for her.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Megs is not home yet, but she should be on her way soon. My son is waiting for the sun to wind down a bit so the drive will not be so stressful for her. Raleigh is also under a heavy haze from wildfires burning all the way from the coast. The Pocosin Lakes Wildlife Refuge has been on fire for weeks now and the wind is blowing the smoke inland. Even here near Winston-Salem there is smoke and haze in the air. 

Anyway, I had a long talk with Meggie's doctor this evening after work and the best news is that as far as her cancer is concerned they say she is doing great - no signs -- and the radiation went well. However,she's having some pretty bad skin problems. We went through weeks and weeks of it last summer and nothing we did ever really settled things until the fall and the weather changed. Now with hot weather back, she is going right back to itchy skin and sores. They had a dermotologist look at her today and she is on antibiotics for a month. They did a skin scrape and ruled out any fungus etc.. so they think it's allergy related. They also are sending a rinse to clean her skin with and they suggested Benadryl as well. She goes back to NCSU for a check up in a month with the oncology department and they'll look at her skin then as well, but said not to hesitate to come back before if she doesn't get better. Poor little sweetie! I do think she is really stressed out, my son said he could tell she wanted to come home last night and was pretty unhappy. 

I'll be thrilled to have her home tonight and I hate I have to work tomorrow. However, I work in a school and only have one more week before summer break - so we'll have some good quality time together soon. 

Thanks for the good thoughts! Keep 'em coming and Meggie sends warm wet kisses to you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Mom and Meggie*

Mom and Meggie:

So Happy to hear the encouraging news and I can't wait until Meggie gets home and you can hug her.

Don't you hate going to work and leaving them! I do!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is home!! She and the boy got in about 10:30 last night. Poor thing got car sick just as she was turning in the driveway. I think that was due to the heat and stress as she seemed fine overnight and this morning. I fed her some home cooked chicken and rice just to have something easy on her tummy. 

She is good, but very tired. The skin irritation is her biggest immediate problem, but she slept quiet overnight and wasn't licking or scratching so maybe the medicine is already at work. 

I'm so glad the weekend is here. I have some good books to read and it's too hot to get outside too much, so we're going to curl up together. Then she can catch up on her rest and hopefully feel better really soon.


----------



## twinny41

I too follow your story and have to tell you Meggie is an inspiration.......Hugs to meggie.


----------



## Fozzybear

Glad Meggie is home with you again. I am continuely amazed at how well she is doing with the exception of the skin problems. I hope the antibiotics and Benadryl help alot. You know another thing that helps...........Ice Cream!!!!:bowl:

Get up the good work Meggie. Jake, Ace and I are pulling and praying for ya.


----------



## Fozzybear

ok how do you delete duplicates?


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Maybe ask the doctor if aloe vera spray might help? At least it would be soothing for her.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Hi Mom--and Meggie too... Somebody said it a bit ago...you are a true inspiration to everyone here. Those who come with problems see the results of good treatment and lots of good love by Mom. Those who are here all the time, read along and say "Way to go"...

Meggie is a trooper. She really wants to be with you. You are a super mom--a testament to the way it is supposed to be.

Hugs to you both. So glad she's home and summer vacation is right around the corner.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hey *Fozzy* - I went to the store the night Meggie was coming home and got 2 half gallons of Bryers - they were having a buy one get one free special - and thought of you. So, yes, we have *ice cream*!!

You guys are so sweet with your messages of good wishes. I feel so blessed that Meggie's treatments have helped her so much and that she has responded so well so far. I don't know how long our luck will hold, but we believe in fighting the good fight until Meggie tells me otherwise. As long as I look at her and see a happy pup, she'll get what she needs - credit card be ******!  She deserves only the best I can give her. 

If you want inspiration, visit a canine oncology waiting room and talk to people and see their dogs. Dogs have such great attitudes about life and don't complain about their lot in it. It makes me want to be a better person by adopting their mind set. Live today!

The skin crud is a mess, but we're dealing with it. I have her back feet wrapped in vet wrap to try to keep her from scratching more sores. I need a buy-one-get-one free Bendryl special now!  *Simon's Mom*, I've been using some Aloe Vera gel. I keep it in the fridge, get it cold and put some on every now and then. It helps moisten because her skin is dry and crusty on these spots. I didn't think it could hurt, so we're doing it. Wish something would help fast!


----------



## goldensmum

Glad to see that your girl is now safely back home. As you say **** thecredit card - after all what's money - you can't take it with you as my dad always says.

Good luck using the aloe vera - i have used it before (humans and dogs) and it is very soothing. I'll only send gentle hugs for Meggie until her skin problems get better - but you tell her that as soon as her Mum says it's okay there is going to be a whacking great big hug coming that is especially for her.
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

*Simon's Mom*, I've been using some Aloe Vera gel. I keep it in the fridge, get it cold and put some on every now and then. It helps moisten because her skin is dry and crusty on these spots. I didn't think it could hurt, so we're doing it. Wish something would help fast![/QUOTE]
If you need more, let me know. I have some left over that I can send your way via the mail  I know what you mean about fighting this dang stuff. That's all we can do to help our babies. You are such a good mom to Meggie!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Glad she is doing well, hugs to Meggie.


----------



## Cam's Mom

Aloe vera juice helps from the inside out too. I give it to my guys when they're itchy. I get whole aloe, with no additives and give about 2 tablespoons three times a day either with their meals or in broth. 

Calendula cream is sometimes even more soothing than aloe. I like the creams better than ointment or oil. They often put it in mineral oil which clogs the skin. You could try alternating them. Another very soothing lotion is MSM, with lavendar. The MSM is anti inflammatory, and the lavendar anti bacterial and the scent very calming to dogs. (I use calendula and the MSM/lavendar on my own skin.....the dogs think its a treat for them LOL)

And there's also oatmeal baths from Aveeno...good if she'll lie and soak. You can even blend your own oatmeal, make a paste and smoother her in it(outside is good) Leave on as long as possible then rinse off with tepid water. It leaves the skin soft, and fur silky.

All these ideas are non toxic if she eats them or licks them.

Good to hear she's doing so well. Hope her skin gets some relief soon. 

Margaret


----------



## daddysgirl

both John and my Mom have been thru radiation. Eucerin and Aquaphor has helped alot.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Well Meggie's skin issues have just blossomed and continue to grow. She has been rubbing her eyes and has worn all the hair on her face off and most of her ears as well. She still bites and licks at her feet and it is a constant vigil to keep her from disfiguring herself. 

I took her back to the vet school yesterday and they got her into another dermatology consult. The skin scrapings still show nothing - no mites, no yeast, nothing to cause these issues, but they are considering the damage done to her immune system and want to go ahead and treat her for sarcoptic mange in case they just aren't seeing anything on the scraping. The oncologist and I were both itching yesterday. I have 3 cats and another dog in the house and no one else shows any symptoms, still they feel like it could be her lack of ability to fight them off. Ugh! So creepy! This sounds awful to say, but I wish it could be that since it is easily treatable and the next step is to try to identify allergens causing this. 

They also put her on a low dose of prednisone to try to get the itching under control because she is so miserable. They hated to do that because it could compromise future chemo treatments, but her quality of life needs to improve now. 

So, we cross our fingers and hope she improves. Wonder if I need to invest in a large bubble for her? She can be the first "bubble dog". 

The good news in all this is that she is still in *complete remission* and her blood work is great! Slightly low platelets, but everything else is in normal range!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Well Meggie's skin issues have just blossomed and continue to grow. She has been rubbing her eyes and has worn all the hair on her face off and most of her ears as well. She still bites and licks at her feet and it is a constant vigil to keep her from disfiguring herself.
> 
> I took her back to the vet school yesterday and they got her into another dermatology consult. The skin scrapings still show nothing - no mites, no yeast, nothing to cause these issues, but they are considering the damage done to her immune system and want to go ahead and treat her for sarcoptic mange in case they just aren't seeing anything on the scraping. The oncologist and I were both itching yesterday. I have 3 cats and another dog in the house and no one else shows any symptoms, still they feel like it could be her lack of ability to fight them off. Ugh! So creepy! This sounds awful to say, but I wish it could be that since it is easily treatable and the next step is to try to identify allergens causing this.
> 
> They also put her on a low dose of prednisone to try to get the itching under control because she is so miserable. They hated to do that because it could compromise future chemo treatments, but her quality of life needs to improve now.
> 
> So, we cross our fingers and hope she improves. Wonder if I need to invest in a large bubble for her? She can be the first "bubble dog".
> 
> The good news in all this is that she is still in *complete remission* and her blood work is great! Slightly low platelets, but everything else is in normal range!


With all his autoimmune issues ( hemolytic anemia), when Cody was undergoing treatment his skin was awful. He itched non-stop and would get awful staph infections. The thing that helped him most was the Eqyss Micro-Tek shampoo. i bathed him every 3-4 days and it was like a miracle. It is completely non-toxic and doesn't even hurt open wounds. It takes away the itch almost immediately. They also have a spray and gel if needed between baths. I so hope this can give her the relief she deserves and get her off the pred. www.eqyss.com


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks, Betty. It looks like Tractor Supply carries Micro-Tek products. I'll try to get over there today and get some of this stuff. I have a pony with skin issues and this could be what he needs too!
Cindy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks, Betty. It looks like Tractor Supply carries Micro-Tek products. I'll try to get over there today and get some of this stuff. I have a pony with skin issues and this could be what he needs too!
> Cindy


 
Let me know how she does with the Micro-Tek. BTW, if for some reason you want to order from the internet, Pet Edge's prices are CONSIDERABLY lower than the eqyss site. I just recently ordered a gallon of the Micro-Tek shampoo !!! I do dilute mine, but when dealing with Cody's skin issues I used full strength and let it sit on there for a few minutes before rinsing. It does wonders for their coats too.


----------



## goldensmum

Every time i see this thread come up my heart drops to my shoes. So glad that the news on Meggies lymphoma is good, hang in there - you will get the skin problem sorted but it sounds as if it's going to take a while. More gentle hugs coming for that special girl of yours, Take Care


----------



## Wrigley's Mom

It's so good to hear the Meggie is doing well and in remission! It's really a testament to your love and care of her--she's a lucky girl!

Have you tried giving her Transfer Factor yet? I've heard and read that it's very effective in building the immune system up after chemo/radiation. It's for pets and people. I have Wrigley on it for cancer prevention and it's actually helped his skin/ear allergies, which I didn't expect.

I've read that vets actually recommend giving the "people" version of the product because it doesn't contain yeast, which could add to the problem. And that version comes in powder capsules that can either be opened and put in food or given in a piece of cheese or pill pocket. However, I'm giving the pet version and haven't had any problem with the yeast in it. The pet version is a little cheaper but comes in powder, so if Meggie isn't eating well, she might not like it on her food.

Here's a link:
http://www.transfer-factor-4-life.com

(I'm not affiliated with this site/product other than using it myself.)

Best of luck with Meggie!


----------



## Fozzybear

I am very sorry to hear of Meggies itchy issues. Wishing you all the luck in finding out and treating whatever it is. Meggie is a very special girl with a very special Mom whom I am sure won't give up. Keep up the good work


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm glad to read that Meggie is still in remission, sorry to hear about the skin issues. My Ollie had severe allergies and was always itchy and it was difficult to deal with due to the chemo too. Do you have access to a holistic vet at the university? They may be able to control the itching and skin condition in a more natural way. 

Have you tried a tincture of 50% very very strong black tea (2-3 teabags per 8oz water) and 50% pure aloe juice (cooled or refridgerated). I remember this being recommended by my vet and recall it helping.


----------



## goldensequoia

hi
I am Cindy, Sequoia's mom. I lost my golden lab, Chester, to cancer only 4 months ago. We just adopted Sequoia two months ago. She is a 3-year old golden. Yesterday, during a minor surgical procedure for deep cleaning of her ears (which were real problems), the doctor removed a lump on her front left leg. We saw this lump grow in only about three weeks. I don't know what to tell you at all. I am sorry. I just wanted to share. I feel your pain. Trust me. Cindy


----------



## Cheyenne's dad

Well, sorry to hear about your golden.

You may recall we decided to just go the prednisone route and while Cheyenne was given a week or two or maybe two months, he's still going strong.

I did check his cbc over a month ago and they were abysmal but you wouldn't know it to look at him.

His maintenance dose is 30mg a day and he has actually gotten fat!! He drinks a tremendous amount of water but his strength appears good and he is a happy dog, albeit a hungry one ALL the time.

Remarkable. 

We'll continue with this protocol but I will tell those interested, the prednisone appears to have propped him up well.

Good luck, and don't worry about the prednisone; it will make your dog feel better.

Dave


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Actually, the pred wasn't helping the itch and since I am terrified it will interfere with future chemo treatments I stopped it - with oncologies blessing. They really hated to give it to me with her remission going so well. 

Meggie's face is the only part of her she won't stop scratching and I can't for the life of me figure out how to cover it up. Putting her in a long sleeve t-shirt and wrapping her paws has stopped her from scratching or chewing at her body, but how to wrap up a face? I have tried, believe me, with vet wrap, with an old bandana and eyes holes cut out... nothing stays on her more than a few minutes. The only thing I can put on her that seems to sooth her and help her is a skin product for baby diaper rash called Triple Paste. So she has zinc oxide smears over and around each eye. Poor old girl. 

Glad Chey is doing so well, Dave. He may be the one to prove them all wrong and I hope he is! Cancer is still such an enigma even with all the research.


----------



## BeauShel

I pray that Meggie can get some relief from the itching. She is such a brave and pretty girl and know that she can beat this too. Hugs and kisses to that pretty girl.


----------



## Heidi36oh

She came such a long way, I know she can beat the itching, give that sweet girl a big hug.


----------



## goldensequoia

I understand. No words can describe how I feel when I read what you wrote to us. I lost my 11 1/2 Chester (golden lab) just 4 months ago. I must believe that you found this in time and will treat it. I pray your vet will do what it takes to beat this thing so your girl continues to live a happy life in a loving home.
Love and light, Cindy and Sequoia


----------



## goldensequoia

How is Meggie?
You are in our hearts and dreams. Much love,
Sequoia


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is doing okay. Still lots of itching, but we are managing and it's possible she may be a little bit better than last week. It does seem that from midnight to 6am is her itchiest time. Wouldn't you know it? 

Here she is in her new shirt that Pat from BowWowware made for her. Isn't she sweet? She was about as happy about me taking her picture as she looks.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Here's another of her. You can see the legs in this one. The collar rolls up and down to give her coverage on her bare neck. You can also see how much fur my baby has lost. She is so naked.  But hair grows back! And she is still cancer free right now! Naked and well is good.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

And, yes, she is wearing socks and boots. Her feet are so bare that she has a hard time walking in the house (no traction) and it keeps her from chewing them and making them raw. The more I can cover her up the better she seems. 

We also added a dehumidifier to the house this week and not only is Megs a bit better my son has stopped his incessant sneezing!


----------



## Jenny Wren

Aw Meggie! Beautiful Meggie! We all love you because your momma has shared you with us and she loves you BIG TIME!! 
(Hugs) to both of you...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sweet Meggie. Her new little outfit sure fits the bill... that's great !!!! I hope soon that the itchies and rawness are just a distant memory. Hugs from Dallas.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Glad to hear Meggie is doing better with the itching. Don't worry about the hair loss, it will come back.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Awww...give her a hug for me, please!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie and Meggie's Mom*

Meggie and Meggie's Mom:

You both are TRULY BEAUTIFUL! I mean this from the bottom of my heart!
Meggie's outfit is just ADORABLE!
Did you make it?
I can sew a button on.

All I can say is we all need to take One Day at a Time in our lives and in our Beloved Dogs lives. That's all ANY of us has!

*You are so right-the fur will grow back-Meggie is alive and the itching is better.*

Please HUG HER big time for me


----------



## jaireen

meggie is one lucky girl to have such a wonderful family who loves her dearly...am so happy to hear the great news that shes on the road to recovery and shes cancer free...thanks for sharing the lovely pix!!...meggie is beautiful!!!...you are a strong person with a big heart of gold for taking care of meggie!!!.....would love to see more of her pix....keep us posted...thank you so much for sharing meggie's story to us....its greatly appreciated...((((hugs)))) to both of you....


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Tears come easy these days and just reading the kindness in your words is all it takes. thanks for caring about my girl. Here's Meggie in her full glory so you can see just how beautiful she really is. Sam Gray in Raleigh, NC took these in October of 2006. The man is a true magician with a camera. Anyone who can take a picture of me that I don't cringe from is really good and he has done it twice in my life. He is highly recommended!

And Karen, I'm like you, a button is about all I'm capable of and they don't stay attached long. Pat at BowWowWare.com made Meggie's shirt. She was recommended by a member of this board when I was looking for something to cover Megs up. She is fantastic! We also bought one of her "cancer stinks" neck scarfs for Meggie and I'm sure the oncology department at NC State will love it when she goes in for her next checkup! 

Meggie in 2006









Meggie with me and my son in 2006


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What wonderful pictures. Meggie is a beauty...... and her cancer treatment look is beautiful in its own way.... she's a survivor and what can be more beautiful than that???? Love the shirt you had made and the scarf is a great idea. That would be great for therapy dogs too that visit the oncology wards.... talk about an immediate bond. You and Meggie are in our prayers daily...... you keep on going girl..... you're my hero.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Its so good to hear that Meggie is doing well. She looks just adorable in her new shirt. I wish I had had one of those when my Chelsea was going through mammary cancer! I put 2 T-shirts on her ------ one over her head and one the opposite way, over her butt with her legs through the arm openings. Then safety pinned the shirts together in the middle. Worked but they were so big that if she really wanted them off she could wiggle out of them. It did help with the constant licking at night though!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Debles

Love your pictures. Meggie is so beautiful and brave.


----------



## jaireen

meggie is a strong person -- a fighter just like her mom...shes a real beauty...i love the pix....shes very very photogenic!!!....dulce mia sends her love and kisses to meggie....shes so pretty!!!....


----------



## AndyFarmer

I like her new outfit...the blue and green compliments her red coat  Glad to hear she is doing well and beating the 'nasty'. I hope her coats comes back, those pictures of her in 2006 are beautiful- LOVE the red!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Great pictures! Love the "Cancer Stinks" scarf that you bought, you have to send us a picture with her wearing it. You should also give one to your oncologist, I'm sure he/she would love it.


----------



## moverking

Meggie'sMom said:


> Here's another of her. You can see the legs in this one. The collar rolls up and down to give her coverage on her bare neck. You can also see how much fur my baby has lost. She is so naked.  But hair grows back! And she is still cancer free right now! Naked and well is good.


This is simply a picture of pure love....hers for you and yours for her:heartbeat.

I don't post much...these blasted cancers are my worst fear. 
However, YOU are an inspiration and Meggie is a beam of hope.
Hugs from the WV crew and plant a kiss on Meg's sweet mug for me:smooch:


----------



## goldensmum

Meggie is still beautiful, you have got your girl this far i am sure you will get her through her hair loss and itchiness. Gentle hugs still coming and waiting for the day when you say i can send her that big hug. Best wishes to you


----------



## Fozzybear

Did Meggie get an Ice Cream bib for that beautiful new outfit? I think she will be needing one. Give her a hug and keep up the good work. She, and you, are truly an inspiration!


----------



## BeauShel

Meggie is beautiful in her new outfit and looks like she is feeling pretty good. I am so glad that she is doing so well and it give me hope that one day it will be cured for all goldens. What a sweet face she has with her little hoodie.


----------



## Hudson

Hugs to Meggie, glad she is doing well, she looks so lovely in her bright little outfit. Asha and Hudson send their love to her.


----------



## Ljilly28

Meggie, please be well!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie went back for an onco checkup last Friday and we are happy to report - still in *full remission*! They actually aspirated a couple of lymphnodes because of slight swelling and no signs of lymphoma. The swelling was from this dang itching! However, I am happy to report that the past couple of days have been MUCH improved. They had me treat the cats with Revolution and the rabbit with Ivermectin, but they also put her back on prednisone. So I'm not sure which is making her better right now, but the itching improved within 24 hours of the cats being treated. I think these sneaky cats had something to do with it. Maybe one of them was harboring fleas or mites. Anyway, Meggie took it out on old fat Jasper cat this morning. He walked between her legs while I was fixing her breakfast and I thought he was a goner. Funny thing was when I finally found him and pulled him out from hiding, he didn't even have a wet spot on him so she never really touched him. It looked like he was getting ready to die!

Here's Megs in one of "Miss Pat's" pretty shirts. This one has 4 legs and looks like jammies on her. She is trying to grow back some fur, but we have a long way to go!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Megs, you're a beauty with or without fur. I think you deserve a party with lots of your faves for getting such a good check-up report. Your shirts are really pretty too. Now all your forum friends are going to want a wardrobe !!!!lol Penny & Maggie send roo-roos and hugs.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Woo-hoooo!!!!! :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun

Dress that pretty girl in *PINK!!! She's a survivor !!!!!*


----------



## Thor0918

That's great news. Love the shirt!


----------



## Fozzybear

Yipee!!! :jamming:

Ice Cream Party at Meggies Place!

Opps guess I should of asked first.


Great news on the check-up and love the jammies.


----------



## Debles

Meggie girl! We are so happy and relieved for you! You deserve a BIG party with all the trimmings! HUGS! and Smooches! Prayers continue!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

*FozzyBea*r will be happy to know that during our dermatology consult I asked if I should limit any foods, especially dairy and was told - No! Let her have whatever she wants! We came home and ate ice cream that very night. 

Thanks for the roo-roos and hugs, Penny and Maggie!

Maybe she does need a pink collar.  Hadn't thought of that. Or does lymphoma have it's own ribbon color?

Cute story that happened when we were leaving the vet school. There was a lady outside trying to keep her little boy (looked about 4) occupied while waiting. He saw Meggie come out with her e-collar on and I saw him point and say something to his mom. I figured it had to do with her having no hair, but the lady laughed and told me what he said when we met at the corner of the sidewalk. The little boy thought Meggie would be able to "catch balls all day with that thing on"! So cute. I told her I would try using that to convince Meggie that e-collars are good things. It didn't work.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sure thing - we'll host the party. What's everyone's favorite flavor of ice cream? 

It's a great day for an ice cream party in the south today - high 90's for temps!! We're sweltering!


----------



## mainegirl

maybe we could all get together and have a GOLDEN PAJAMA PARTY. Looks like meggie is ready for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

PJ and Ice Cream party at Meggie's house!! Everybody's welcome!


----------



## Carmen

I am so happy for you. That is wonderful news. You look so gorgeous with your lovely outfit on.


----------



## Blaireli

Way to go, Meggie!  You look beautiful in your jammies!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> PJ and Ice Cream party at Meggie's house!! Everybody's welcome!


Man , that sounds like the best party of all !!!!! YEA MEGGIE !!!!!! Just an FYI.... Penny & Maggie sleep in the nude !


----------



## Augie's Mom

Whoo hoo Meggie! Such great news. Bald is beautiful, you are a survivor!!!


----------



## BeauShel

Way to go Meggie!!!! My Boys say you are one fine looking girl in your jammies and if they come over can they come without jammies. And their favorite flavor of ice cream is vanilla. I think pink would be a great color for her collar.

YEAY MEGGIE!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

You are the best of the best moms, Meggie's mom.


----------



## DUSTYRD2

That's wonderful news about Meggie and she looks sooooo cute in her jammies. Before you know it she'll be looking back to normal, but the important thing is she's still with you. God Bless, I know how hard it's been.


----------



## paula bedard

I've been following Meggie's progress but haven't posted. The two of you are an inspiration...and seeing her sweet face gaze at the camera in all her jammie's glory, is priceless. You're both fighter's and it shows. The little boy who thought she could catch balls all day with her e-collar....How Cute Was That! 

My friend sent her Standard Poodle to the Bridge yesterday...the diagnosis was probable lymphoma. They were unable to make a definitive diagnosis before he stopped eating over the weekend and was let loose of his pain yesterday. 

I hope and pray that Meggie beats this insidious disease. God Bless.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Oh good news! She looks beautiful as usual. You are the best mom!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's Mom & Beautiful Meggie!!*

Meggie's mom and Meggie:

You are the best MOM and Meggie is a Beautiful girl in her PJ's - I have never seen a dog in PJ's. Tell her she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jenny Wren

Oh Cindy! I"m so happy to see Meggie in her pjs and to hear your news. Everytime I see you have posted, I always wait to see what is said. It's good news!!!! 

I agree with everybody that you are the BEST!!!!!


----------



## maggie1951

What good news she will be on the doggy cat walk with her outfits soon


----------



## goldensmum

Great news - am so very pleased for you both. Who needs "supermodels" when you've got a gorgeous girl like Meggie modelling the pj's. Looking forward to the day when she gets to model her fur coat.

More gentle hugs coming for your girl


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie (aka "Pajama Girl" as the onco staff now affectionately calls her) is one tired puppy tonight. I don't know what they did to her at the vet school today, but she is completely zonked. I was told she got "lots of attention". Wow, she must have, she is OUT! However on top of singing the "Friday Song" with her today, we got to do the "*Full Remission*" dance again!! :greenboun Yeah for Meggie!! She can sleep all she wants to as long as she keeps kicking cancer's butt! 

Sadly, the itchies do continue... no big revelations or ideas, just that two-sided sword prednisone. So, now we need to start doing a cool weather dance.  Hurry up Fall!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Way to go Meggie! You are a fighter...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YEA Meggie. I am so happy for you both... what a trooper she is !!!! Continued prayers and warm thoughts for continued success.


----------



## Lady Di

Meggie, Cowboy sends you big hugs and says you are still his favorite red head. This is such awesome news about Meggie. You two are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## BeauShel

Way to go Meggie!!!! You are the strongest girl I have ever seen. Good luck with the continued fight. We are doing the happy dance with you..


----------



## Heidi36oh

Great news, I'm dancing with you sweet girl.


----------



## maggie1951

Thats is really good news i am so pleased for Meggie and you.


----------



## goldensmum

You keep fighting girl - hugs are on their way for you and your mum


----------



## Fozzybear

Yay Meggie! Doing the Remission Dance!:artydude


----------



## Meggie'sMom

LOL Fozzy! How did I miss that? You'll be happy to know that Meggie got to stop at McDonald's on the way home for an ice cream cone! arty:

*http://www.geocities.com/soho/7373/food.htm#icecream*


----------



## Debles

So happy that Meggie continues in remission!!!!! I can imagine how relieved and happy you must be.
Will continue prayers coming your way for ongoing good news!


----------



## Fozzybear

:artydude Yipee!!! Doing the Ice Cream Dance!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'll bet she loved her ice cream. I'm so glad she's doing so well.

When I saw the title, my heart sunk for a moment until I realized it was not a new topic. 

Continued prayers for you and Meggie.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Wonderful News! Go Meggie Go!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is becoming a hair growing machine! My son came home from college this past weekend and was amazed at how much hair she has grown since he saw her last. She is doing so well right now -- I just made her October appointment at NC State and when we leave Raleigh that day we're going to head to the coast for a long weekend at the beach!!! She will be so happy.


----------



## Faith's mommy

go Meggie!

and, thanks for keeping us so up to date on her progress.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Now that's great news! Does she still have to wear her special clothing now that she's getting hair?


----------



## Angel_Kody

Great to hear Meggie is doing so well! She is my hero!


----------



## BeauShel

That is great news. She will have her new coat in time for winter. Have fun on your vacation at the beach. Give her a big hug for being so brave and strong.


----------



## Debles

We're so happy for Meggie girl!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer

I was hoping this thread came back up with good news and it did. Yeah Meggie


----------



## Packleader

Please take lot's of pics. to share with all her fans! Way to go Meggie!


----------



## Fidele

I am not a doctor, by any means - but lost my golden girl, Belle to lymphoma 1 1/2 years ago. Just several thoughts: 

Dogs seem to tolerate chemo much better than we humans do. 

I first said "no chemo" and my vet put Belle on prednisone without telling me that dogs who have been taking prednisone are less likely to be successful with a chemo protocol (altho pred. is part of a chemo therapy, prior use seems to limit chemo's effeciveness) - so don't start prednisone unless you're absolutely certain you don't want to try chemo. We elected to try Chemo anyway (after switching vets) & it gave us 9 more months with Belle, with good "quality of life." I firmly believe if I had had a better vet (one who told me the "whole" story) we would have gained remission & still would have her with us.

Be aware that chemo is financially exhausting. I know - we'd do anything for our sweet goldens - but, sadly, if you're financially limited it's something that needs to be considered. I believe there are some potential sources of funding - The Magic Bullit Fund being one of them.

I'm so glad your vet is willing to combine holistic & chemo! Dogs with Lymphoma, if treated promptly, can go into remission - Here's hoping you set a record for length of time in remission!

Best wishes!
Fidele & Cedar


----------



## Fozzybear

Once again WAY TO GO MEGGIE!!! Have fun at the beach and take lots of pictures.


----------



## goldensmum

Fantastic news - whenever i see a new post my heart goes into my mouth - am absolutely thrilled, and so glad that your girl is now getting her new coat. 

WE NEED PICTURES

Continued good luck wishes on their way for Meggie and you - that whacking big hug is getting closer to being sent.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

We will takes lots of pictures - you guys reminded me I need to get a bigger memory card for my digital camera so I can store plenty and share when I get back. I'll try to get a good one of her soon so she can show off her new coat.

Meggie is not wearing her shirts anymore. She has at the very least fuzz everywhere on her body so I didn't want to wear any of it off and she doesn't seem to get cold - except her ears.  If we were to get a frost she might need them again, but we don't seem to be getting that cool yet. 

I think she can handle that whacking big hug *goldensmum*! 

And thanks, *Fidele & Cedar*, all you advice is spot on, but we are way past the point of decisions. Megs is in remission and out of chemo and radiation for few months now. We are hoping for a long one. And financially - yes the old bank account is exhausted, but we're going to the beach anyway!! (Actually I almost have it paid off - so we really are okay, not to worry.)


----------



## goldensmum

:smooch::heartbeat:kiss:

One whacking big hug now on it's way - just wish i could do it in person.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Whacking big hug delivered!! Wish it could be in person too. She gave kisses back and smiled. 

As it turns out our mom and pop pet friendly beach hotel has been discovered by everyone and their grandmother. They are booked clean through until mid-November!! I have never had a problem booking a weekend in October/November on 2 weeks notice before - where's this bad economy we have? Anyway, Megs will have to wait until November for that beach trip - but she's going!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Much good news for Meggie. I am so glad she is still in remission and growing her coat back.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Whacking big hug delivered!! Wish it could be in person too. She gave kisses back and smiled.
> 
> As it turns out our mom and pop pet friendly beach hotel has been discovered by everyone and their grandmother. They are booked clean through until mid-November!! I have never had a problem booking a weekend in October/November on 2 weeks notice before - where's this bad economy we have? Anyway, Megs will have to wait until November for that beach trip - but she's going!!


If they know you and Meggie maybe they can put you first on the waiting list for a cancellation. Hopefully you won't have to wait until November. :crossfing


----------



## sunshinesmom

My Riley was just Dx'd w/lymphoma this week. Our family feels miserable. I hope he does well like Meggie.


----------



## Fidele

Maggie's Mom -
I didn't notice all the pages of posts until I had already hit "post" (chalk it up too being new here?) - but once I discovered the pages & read the trail you've travelled, I was SO relieved & delighted for you! I'll continue to read & cheer you on! 
Take care!
Fidele & Cedar


----------



## Meggie'sMom

*sunshinesmom* -- So sorry - I know that hollow scary feeling of hearing this diagnosis. I wish your Riley all the luck in the world with it and send hugs and jingles your way. I'd be glad to anser any questions you have, but the first thing is to get a good oncologist and then you won't need me to answer anything -he/she will do it for you! Where are you taking Riley?

Thanks for all the good wishes from everyone - you guys really are an amazing support system for me and Megs. I know I can talk to you all and you "get it"! Thank you!! And, yes, she really does get all those kisses and whacking big hugs!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi all! I love this Golden forum! Riley was diagnosed with lymphoma 9/17, had his 1st chemo 9/18 and is already in partial remission!!!! Had his 2nd chemo today and is doing well. We have a great oncologist at a great hosp. in Col. OH. I'm much more hopeful. This is a whole new world I never wanted to know - but I have to. 6 years old is too young for cancer. I pray my other 2 Goldens escape the cancer curse. Why are Goldens so prone to this???? Such wonderful, loveing creatures don't deserve this.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Take heart Sunshine's mom. There are many of us here who have gone through the nightmare of lymphoma and are here for you. My prior golden was diagnosed at 4yrs of age and through chemo and alternative medicine lived 3 wonderful (normal quality of life) years post diagnosis. Like Meggie's mom said having a great oncologist is one of the best weapons against this disease.

I wish you all the best on your journey. ((((HUGS)))


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie update: Meggie has been so frisky lately I wanted to take her somewhere fun this weekend. Actually, I really just wanted to go to the mountains. I considered the 2 hour drive to Boone, the 45 minute drive to the Blue Ridge Parkway, but in the end, with gas prices like they are, we took the 20 minute drive up to Hanging Rock State Park. It's in our own little local mountain range. Meggie hiked the one mile nature trail like a pro. Here's a couple pictures so you can see her hair growth.


----------



## Faith's mommy

so glad she's doing so well!


----------



## Heidi36oh

So happy she is doing so well, keep it up Meggie!


----------



## Hudson

Glad Meggie is doing well- go Meggie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie looks beautiful with her new hair growth. I'm sure she loved getting out and having an adventure (of the non-medical kind). Many good thoughts for continued good health.


----------



## BeauShel

Meggie is beautiful. Glad that she could get out and just be a dog having fun in the woods.


----------



## amy22

I dont know how I missed this thread for so long..Meggie is beautiful and you all are in my prayers. Stay strong...I hope her remission last a long long long time.


----------



## goldensmum

Great to see Meggie enjoying herself - more hugs coming her way


----------



## Lady Di

Thrilled to see these great photos of Meggie enjoying herself. Her coat is coming in beautifully and it's so good to hear the two of you are able to get out and have some good times again. As always we are keeping you and sweet Meggie in our prayers.


----------



## Fozzybear

Love seeing Meggie doing so well! Have you ever found out what caused the hair loss or is it a mystery? This is the second time it has happened corect? Anyhow great to see pictures of her enjoying herself on her mountain adventure.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

*Fozzy* - this is the first time Megs has ever lost her hair, but the second time she has gone through summer itchies. Last summer was no where near as severe as this past summer. Oncology feels the radiation treatment caused her hair to fall out - not uncommon from what I understand. They don't, however, feel that it contributed to her itching. Dermatology thinks it could have contributed and my general vet feels the same way. It makes sense to me - especially as her hair began to grow back in. At any rate, she still wants to lick her front paws a bit excessively, but the rest of her intense itching is gone. She goes back to the vet school this Thursday for a check. We'll see what they think now.


----------



## Thor0918

I'm sure they will be thrilled as are all of us!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Yea Meggie! She looks beautiful and so happy on her hike! Continued success!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Meggie looks just beautiful!! She certainly is growing her hair back so nicely, and looks so happy and healthy in the pictures! :smooch: I will be praying for an excellent report......hugs to you both! She is such a Sweetheart...and a fighter. I lost my Jake to Lymphoma at only 4. It was too far advanced to be able to treat it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

She looks great! I'm so happy to hear she's still doing well.

I'm bringing Tucker in tomorrow to have something looked at. DH was petting him and found something we need to have checked. Hopefully it's nothing, but it's good to know some of them do so well.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Great to see pictures of Meggie enjoying life! You go girl!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Here's a close up of Meggie's face so you can see how much hair she's grown in. Still a ways to go on the ears, but what a difference from a month ago!


----------



## Augie's Mom

What a beautiful girl. Have you noticed a texture change? When Ollie's hair grew back it came in so much softer and silkier than before. Give Meggie a smooch from Augie and I.


----------



## Fidele

Meggie is simply beautiful! I'm so glad she's doing well & enjoying herself!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie has an onco check up this Friday and then we're headed to the coast!! I keep saying "beach" to her and her ears lift each time. She doesn't believe me yet, but I think she will when I bring out a suitcase. We'll take lots of pictures and share.


----------



## Debles

Have a wonderful time and we will keep the positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YEA for you and Meggie... you both deserve a relaxing fun beach visit. Please be sure to keep us updated on this sweet survivor !!!! And don't forget that camera... we'll want a pictorial when you get back.


----------



## goldensmum

Hope all goes well on Friday - and that you have a great time at the beach.

Good luck wishes and hugs coming for Meggie


----------



## Ljilly28

Meggie,what a girl you are. You inspire me!


----------



## HovawartMom

So glad she is doing better!.Love the pictures!.Hope you have a wonderful trip to the beach!.


----------



## Fidele

Have a FABULOUS time at the beach!!! Hope the onco report is perfect!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Yea Road Trip!! Hope you and Meggie have a wondeful trip,you both deserve it.

:crossfing Keeping our fingers crossed for a clean onco check.:crossfing


----------



## Fozzybear

Hope you and Meggie have a wonderful time! Nothing better than Waves and Water to Play in, Ocean Brreze to smell, and.....Ice Cream to eat. You know that had to be in here somewhere. Have a great time!


----------



## daddysgirl

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie has an onco check up this Friday and then we're headed to the coast!! I keep saying "beach" to her and her ears lift each time. She doesn't believe me yet, but I think she will when I bring out a suitcase. We'll take lots of pictures and share.


Cindy, i hope Meggie's oncology check up is good and you two have a GREAT time at the beach, you both deserve it. take care and i cant wait to see the pictures. give your brave and strong Meggie a big hug from Roxy and I. Denise


----------



## Ljilly28

Just checking in to make sure all went well for Megs at her check up?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie had a really good check up on Friday - her doctor had a big grin on her face when I asked how she was and said, "she's great!". They thought it was wonderful that she was going to the beach and encouraged her to swim all she wanted. The weather kept that from happening, but she did get one good swim in Saturday afternoon before rains came back and then it turned colder over night. She actually waded a little this morning even in the cold air. My feet got wet too and I honestly have to say the ocean water felt good - warmer than the air. 

I'll post beach pics soon!


----------



## Faith's mommy

it's so great that she's doing well!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Here are a couple of pics of Meggie on her beach trip. I didn't get any of her swimming, but she did!


----------



## Ljilly28

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie had a really good check up on Friday - her doctor had a big grin on her face when I asked how she was and said, "she's great!". They thought it was wonderful that she was going to the beach and encouraged her to swim all she wanted. The weather kept that from happening, but she did get one good swim in Saturday afternoon before rains came back and then it turned colder over night. She actually waded a little this morning even in the cold air. My feet got wet too and I honestly have to say the ocean water felt good - warmer than the air.
> 
> I'll post beach pics soon!


I am so happy&relieved to hear this great news. It is so inspiring.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YEA Meggie. Congrats on your good check up. You look like you had a blast at the beach.


----------



## AndyFarmer

My goodness, she looks great! I'm always apprehensive when I see her post come up but so far am happy that Meggie is doing well. She looks like she is living life to the fullest! Thank god for the good report


----------



## Hudson

Glad Meggie is doing well and is enjoying the beach- wonderful news.


----------



## Jenny Wren

MEGGIE---GOOD GIRL!! Look at those wonderful pictures of Meggie! Cindy--she's a beautiful sight. Awwww....


----------



## goldensmum

:heartbeatSo glad that the news is good - no it's not good IT'S FANTASTIC.

Glad that Meggie got to go to the beach and have a swim.

Sending another big hug for that very special girl of yours :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Blaireli

Way to go, Meggie! I'm so glad her oncology checkup went well. It looks like you guys had a great time playing at the beach!  Give her lots of hugs from her Ohio pals!


----------



## BeauShel

That is wonderful news and love that she got to get in some swimming. She looks great and I just smile and say alittle prayer everytime I see this thread that she will continue to keep doing so well.


----------



## maggie1951

I am just so pleased and so happy for you and Meggie


----------



## hotel4dogs

such awesome news! It's so exciting to hear that Meggie is doing so well!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Go Meggie! :woot2: Go Meggie! :woot2:


----------



## Augie's Mom

Way to go Meggie! Such great news! Glad you had a good time at the beach.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's been having a hard time. I don't think it's cancer related, but may be her heart. She's been making retching noises at night and actually threw up early Sunday morning. She also seems to be exhausted all the time. She's going in to my vet this afternoon for a chest x-ray and the vet school is going to work her in tomorrow to try to tell what's going on. She seems to bounce back in the afternoon - yesterday she wanted a game of tug of war and she started a fight with Jack, but this morning she didn't raise her head off her bumper bed when I kissed her goodbye to go to work. I keep thinking, I hope it wasn't a forever goodbye kiss. I'm so worried about her. Keep her in your thoughts for good things.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Ohhhhh.....doggies get prayers too in this household... Please keep us posted...


----------



## Thor0918

Cindy, I hope and pray all is well when you get home!


----------



## Fozzybear

Prayers for Meggie that everything turns out ok. She has shown us all how strong she is so far and praying that she continues to be an inspiration!


----------



## Packleader

Prayers coming your way Meggie, stay strong girl!


----------



## Blaireli

Lots of prayers and gentle hugs for Meggie.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Praying so HARD for Meggie!!


----------



## goldensmum

Keeping everything crossed for Meggie - lighting a candle as well.XXXXXX


----------



## Lady Di

Cowboy sends Meggie a big hug Cindy. I pray it's just some little thing and she will be just fine.


----------



## Ljilly28

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie's been having a hard time. I don't think it's cancer related, but may be her heart. She's been making retching noises at night and actually threw up early Sunday morning. She also seems to be exhausted all the time. She's going in to my vet this afternoon for a chest x-ray and the vet school is going to work her in tomorrow to try to tell what's going on. She seems to bounce back in the afternoon - yesterday she wanted a game of tug of war and she started a fight with Jack, but this morning she didn't raise her head off her bumper bed when I kissed her goodbye to go to work. I keep thinking, I hope it wasn't a forever goodbye kiss. I'm so worried about her. Keep her in your thoughts for good things.


Oh, this post hurt my heart to read. I,we all, want Meggie to go on and on, and you have fought so bravely to keep her with you. Hoping and praying that it's a virus or some small unrelated thing.


----------



## Hudson

Prayers and hugs to Meggie, hope the vets can stabilse your dear girl ,she is such a fighter bless her!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm getting ready to leave to take her to my vet for x-rays and popped in here to check the board. You guys touch me with your kind words, especially since the vice-principal I asked for permission to leave work early suggested that perhaps I am "trying to hard" and "need counseling". She is not in pain - just very tired. I thought it was uncalled for no matter what the intention. Thanks for the support, you guys. I'll let you know tonight and tomorrow what the vets say. Prayers, good thoughts, candles, hugs - we'll take them all. Thank you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many, many warm healing thoughts and prayers for Meggie. She is such a fighter and survivor so hope her will continues for a long, long time. Hugs and ear rubs from her Dallas pals.


----------



## Ljilly28

I had to run back and check the forum for Meggie newsone more time before going to teach class.


----------



## Karen519

*Prayers*

prayers are with Meggie and you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Prayers for you and Meggie, you are both so brave! Waiting to hear what the doc said....


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is running a fever - I thought she probably was, but the vet said her heart sounded okay - no changes and no fluid. She felt her all over and felt no swollen lymphnodes. The x-rays, though, show something that appears to be causing pressure on her trachea - perhaps a swollen lymphnode - thus, the gagging. That insidious coward cancer, to have a lymphnode try to choke her and yet be one unable to be felt by hand. We don't know for sure, but I have the digital graphs to take with me tomorrow and we'll see what oncology thinks. She gave her some meds that shouldn't interfere with anything the vet school wants to do and we hit the road early tomorrow. Thanks again for caring. I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I hope Oncology can help. Thinking of you tomorow. I hope you and Meggie can sleep.


----------



## Ljilly28

> That insidious coward cancer, to have a lymphnode try to choke her and yet be one unable to be felt by hand.


I feel terrible hearing this, and continue to plead for no cancer with wishes& prayers for Meggie.


----------



## desilu

Sending prayers from Texas for Meggie and you . . .


----------



## mainegirl

prayers from pa. for meggie...... fight fight fight

beth, moose and angel


----------



## ggdenny

You're both in my thoughts. Cancer sucks!


----------



## Hudson

Thinking of you and Meggie from down under in Aussie land. Big hugs to Meggie


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for two brave ladies, You and Meggie!


----------



## CindyZ

My thoughts and prayers are with you. If you need any help with funding on her care, you should check out this site. http://www.themagicbulletfund.org/

Yes, cancer does suck. Luckily, my dogs have not had it, but I just got a clean bill of health yesterday...lymphoma in remission at this point. I hope you get good results. *hugs*


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is in the hospital. She has developed megaesophagus and resulting from that aspiration pneumonia. So far, they are not sure why and my poor baby is having to deal with tests. No lymphoma found yet and the "thing" we saw on her x-ray last night is not an enlarged lymphnode, but part of her enlarged heart from her murmur. Cardiology can find nothing wrong from their standpoint. Last time my oncologist checked in with me they are going to completely rule out lymphoma with a bone marrow aspirate; lymphoma apparently can cause this condition, so chemo would also treat it. If it is not lymphoma they go with a high powered antibiotic. Actually I think she'll get the antibiotic either way, it's just the chemo that's questionable. I am supposed to hear back again tonight from these tests and I am hoping they can do something to start making her feel better very soon. She left me on a hospital gurney today and that is not the last time I want to see my sweet girl. 

When you say your prayers tonight, please add a little red girl to them. We both thank you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie is in the hospital. She has developed megaesophagus and resulting from that aspiration pneumonia. So far, they are not sure why and my poor baby is having to deal with tests. No lymphoma found yet and the "thing" we saw on her x-ray last night is not an enlarged lymphnode, but part of her enlarged heart from her murmur. Cardiology can find nothing wrong from their standpoint. Last time my oncologist checked in with me they are going to completely rule out lymphoma with a bone marrow aspirate; lymphoma apparently can cause this condition, so chemo would also treat it. If it is not lymphoma they go with a high powered antibiotic. Actually I think she'll get the antibiotic either way, it's just the chemo that's questionable. I am supposed to hear back again tonight from these tests and I am hoping they can do something to start making her feel better very soon. She left me on a hospital gurney today and that is not the last time I want to see my sweet girl.
> 
> When you say your prayers tonight, please add a little red girl to them. We both thank you.


 
Oh Cindy, you know we'll be holding Meggie close to our hearts and in our prayers...... and you, too. I hope she'll be better and home with you soon. Hugs and ear rubs from her Dallas pals.


----------



## ggdenny

I feel for you and Meggie. I'll pray that lymphoma is ruled out and something can be done about the megaesophagus.


----------



## Lady Di

Oh Cindy, Of course we'll keep sweet Meggie and you in our prayers. You two have been through so much and it just breaks my heart for you. We will continue to think positive thoughts and believe she is going to be just fine.


----------



## magiclover

Lots of hugs and prayers for you and Meggie.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's mom*

Meggie's Mom:

I will pray extra hard for Meggie and you tonight.

I hope you aren't alone-I hate being alone!

We are here for you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

My old tom cat is being extra attentive tonight, so I'm not exactly alone. Just reading everything I can find on this megaesophagus and aspiration pneumonia and it doesn't sound good. I had never heard of this condition before, but apparently it is not uncommon in older goldens. Why is this sweet wonderful breed plagued with so many trials? I need to stop reading - this is not productive.


----------



## Ljilly28

Meggie'sMom said:


> My old tom cat is being extra attentive tonight, so I'm not exactly alone. Just reading everything I can find on this megaesophagus and aspiration pneumonia and it doesn't sound good. I had never heard of this condition before, but apparently it is not uncommon in older goldens. Why is this sweet wonderful breed plagued with so many trials? I need to stop reading - this is not productive.


I just read somewhere about the Bailey Chair for megaesophagus that people have good luck with. I'm wracking my brains to remember.


----------



## Karen519

*Think it was on this forum*

I think you read it on this forum.
If you google Bailey Chair for Megasophagus on this forum and on internet you will find it.


----------



## Fozzybear

Saying Prayers for both you and Meggie.


----------



## BeauShel

We are praying for good news tomorrow for Meggie. She is our miracle girl. Your Big Tom sounds like a sweetie and knew you needed some extra love tonight.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Praying for good news tomorrow, will keep you're sweet girl in my prayers.


----------



## maggie1951

Poor Meggie she has been through so much and now this and i agree stop reading !!!! sometimes it does more harm than good Meggie like my old Meg has proved she is a strong girl so come on Meggie you can get better again prayers and hugs coming from across the pond.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying for Meggie and her Dear Mom*

Praying SO VERY HARD for Meggie and her wonderful Mom!!


----------



## goldensmum

Throwing everything at you - prayers, fingers, legs crossed , another candle lit and anything else i can think of.

My heart goes out to both you and your brave girl - hugs waiting to be sent.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I talked to the oncologist again last night late and she made me feel a little better. They had finished testing Meggie and started her on two antibiotics and she felt like Meggie was feeling better. She said she spent some time with her just rubbing her ears and Meggie laid her head in her lap like she was enjoying it and wanted more. Sweetie. Since I didn't hear anything overnight I am keeping positive thoughts. I should get another call from them around lunch today. 

The oncologist are amazed at the tests they have done on Meggie because being a t-cell patient they can't believe that they see *no signs* of lymphoma. We'll have to teach them our visualization methods. 

They are doing a test for a condition called Myasthenia Gravis - which can cause the enlarged esaphagus. Meggie has some other symptoms, things I had noticed but didn't realize they were symptoms of anything - a change in her bark, weakness in her back legs, change in the way she eats. Seemingly little odd things that didn't add up to anything to me. The blood test will take a day or so to come back on it. They are also checking for hypothyroidism. I think we may need Gregory House on the case. 

Keeping good thoughts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers and good thoughts are steady for you and Meggie. Glad the onc. thought she was feeling better. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Thor0918

This is always one of the threads I check first. I'm praying that your girl can be home with you soon.


----------



## Lady Di

> I think we may need Gregory House on the case.


LOL, if anybody can find out what's wrong House can.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

They mentioned Myasthenia Gravis on House last night - I tried to watch it, but only half my mind was there. I did catch that condition when they said it though.


----------



## Lady Di

> They mentioned Myasthenia Gravis on House last night


I did hear them mention that last night. I'm sure your mind was somewhere else. Sending out good thoughts from SC to NC for you and sweet Meggie.


----------



## BeauShel

Still saying our prayers and keeping the paws crossed for Meggie.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie has been moved in to the ICU because she had a breathing problem this morning and got choked on that nasty mucas in her throat. She was turning blue and they quickly got her across the hall to ICU and suctioned the stuff out and they said she came back very quickly. I can't imagine what I would have done if that had happened at home. She had one more episode soon afterward, but has been fine ever since, but they decided to keep her in ICU for a while to be sure. She is feeling much better today otherwise. They are doing nebulizers with her and coupage and are trying to get her to cough that mess up, but she doesn't like to cough. As long as she continues to be okay, they're going to try feeding her this afternoon and see how she does so maybe she can come home in the next day or two. I miss her so much.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's Mom*

Meggie's Mom;

What a scary thing for you and for Meggie to go through.
My heart is with you.
Glad that she is feeling better now.
I will be watching this report until Meggie is home with you.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm sending good and hopeful thoughts your way.


----------



## IloveGQ

I can barely keep it together reading this post - My heart goes out to you, I know all to well how you feel.......I hope she is feeling better and can come home soon....


----------



## mainegirl

Prayers that meggie can come home soon and be with you and get better
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Augie's Mom

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Don't give up hope! 

My Ollie developed aspiration pneumonia twice and had a regurgitation issue which appeared about a year into chemo also. The doctors never could determine what caused the regurgitation but told me the same things; possible megaesophagus or myasthenia gravis. She had the regurgitation issue for the rest of her life, but it didn't affect her. She would just periodically blurp up stuff, kinda like a baby burp. 

Take comfort in that the doctors are doing all the right things for her and she is getting the best treatment possible. My Ollie was able to be at home but I had to do the nebulizer and coupage treatments along with a strong course of antibiotics. It took weeks to get through the pneumonia.

HUGS to you and Meggie.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Praying so hard for your Sweet, Beautiful Meggie, that she will be coming home to you really soon. I know how much you miss her, and it just is so hard to think this Angel is challenged with something else now. She is such a little fighter....and my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Last I heard Meggie was doing well. They are going to try feeding her tomorrow and she could possibly come home on Friday. *Augie's mom*, thank you for sharing your experience with Ollie, that makes me feel better. (Ollie is Meggie's dad's name- golden dad, which is why she is named Meggie Olivia) I know it will be a lot of work and I am willing to do it. I may have to develop some "sickness" and stay home with her some; Christmas break just won't be soon enough. 

I brought out the Vicks vaporizer tonight. Should I also invest in a nebulizer? I found one on sale for $40 online. I also stopped on the way home and bought a nice pillow to elevate her with at night and a new toy. I watched a YouTube video on coupage, but will ask the doctor to show me as well. Anything else to ask? We are discussing diet options and feeding vertical. I saw the Bailey Chair, but my concern is getting her in and out. I have an old couch that I think will work to brace her with and hope that I can hold her up and feed up if I sit on the back of it and hold her in front of me. So many new things to learn.


----------



## Fozzybear

I cant believe after all the two of you have been thru that you now have to go thru this. Your faith and strength is truely an inspiration to all animal lovers. Prayers for you and Meggie and keep up the good work.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry that she isnt doing so well. We are praying twice as hard for your sweet girl and hope that she is going to be ok and come home soon.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

HI Cindy, I'm so sorry I just saw your recent posts. I will say some prayer's for your sweet Meggie and for you too. We had a golden that got MG. There are different drugs that the doctor can use to treat MG. I'm going to say lots and lots of prayers and good positive thoughts for both of you. Stay strong for Meggie! You are a good mom to her.


----------



## maggie1951

Fozzybear said:


> I cant believe after all the two of you have been thru that you now have to go thru this. Your faith and strength is truely an inspiration to all animal lovers. Prayers for you and Meggie and keep up the good work.


This is just what i thought as well but Meggie is strong i no she is and she will take it all in her stride.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

So glad to hear Meggie is doing better-you are BOTH ANGELS!!

Praying Extra Hard that Meggie comes home tomorrow!!

THERE IS a Lady called Tammy at Midnight's Dance Sanctuary in Virginia,
that uses *the Bailey chair for a Husky *that has Megaesophagus.
*Her email is: [email protected]*


----------



## Blaireli

Lots of prayers and hugs for you and Meggie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers coming for Meggie and you. You two are such a great team and family.... bless you both.


----------



## goldensmum

More prayers for Meggie on their way.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The vet sounded very subdued this morning. She said Meggie is feeling better and breathing great, but she is so weak. I am rationalizing, but she hasn't eaten since Monday and she has been subjected to an enormous amount of tests and is stressed. I am coming unglued. I just decided I would leave work and drive down there to see her, but called first and they said the doctor would call me back to let me know when I could see her. Now I wonder if I should drive down there (2 hours each way) if all they are going to let me do is see her for a few minutes. What do I do?


----------



## maggie1951

I would go and see her it when my Meg was not well i went to see her and it really perked her up.


----------



## Fozzybear

Did they give you an idea of how long it would be before the vet called you back? I know it is very difficult to do, but if the vet were to call back in an hour or two, I think I would wait. Now if the vet tech or secretary wasn't able to give me a time when the vet would call back, I would let them know that I will be in my car and on the way then. Positive thoughts and prayers continue for you and Meggie.


----------



## Cam's Mom

I'd be in the car and on the way! I can't understand why you can't have access any time after all she's been through. Unless of course she's under anesthetic and they're doing tests. Just like kids, when they're feeling low they need Mom. You're not going to feel happy till you see her...

Would it be possible for your own vet to continue her treatment, under the oncologists supervision, closer to, or at home?

When you get there, give her a big hug from me too...she's a real trooper. Drive Carefully.


----------



## ggdenny

Please go see her. These are precious, irreplaceable times.


----------



## Blaireli

I would go see her, it will probably make her (and you) feel a LOT better. Give her lots of hugs from her Ohio friends!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's mom*

Meggie's Mom:

I would ask the vet what exxactly she meant when she said that Meggie is weak. If you aren't afraid to drive all that way and back yourself then go.
Is there anyone who can go with you.
You see, I myself have a driving phobia-distances are very scary for me.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I would go. I think it will cheer Meggie up considerably to see Mom. She may even eat for you when she won't for them. 

Also, with pneumonia they are weak during the recouperation period and if she hasn't eaten since Monday that adds to the weakness. If they are feeding her their standard hospital rations, ask if you can bring her food if she isn't on a restricted diet. Hospital food isn't the most appetizing for people or dogs. Bring something you know she really likes that can boost her appetite. Sometimes when Ollie wouldn't eat, I'd feed her the Natural Balance rolls as they are very palatable and nutrient dense.

You and Meggie are always in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519

*Praying for Meggie and Cindy*

Praying for Meggie and Cindy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I don't know if you should go there, I just know you are the best dog mom and Meggie knows that.


----------



## twinny41

So sorry to hear Meggie is sick again. I will remember you both in my prayers.


----------



## jaireen

hi!!...how is meggie doing?...you guys are in my thoughts...hope shes feeling better...will wait for an update...take care...


----------



## Debles

I am so sorry I somehow missed your recent updates on Meggie.

I am so very sorry she has developed megaesophagus and aspiration pneumonia. You are very lucky she is in the care of such caring and knowledgeable physicians.

My Max died from complications of megaesophagus. He had hypothyroid and our vet didn't check him regularly to keep his meds correct and he developed mega. The vet for a long time said he had kennel cough and treated him with antibiotics. He would get better for awhile and then in a couple months the coughing up foam and vomiting would return. I finally took him to my current vet who diagnosed mega and aspiration pneumonia. By then he was so weak (Max was 12)He just looked at me with those sad eyes and I knew I couldn't put him through anymore. The only hope at that point was a feeding tube and I wasn't willing to do that to him. They never tested him for M.G. but I suspect he had developed it.

I am praying for sweet Meggie. You both have been through so much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many prayers. I so hope Meggie will turn the corner and be able to start eating and regain her strength. Hugs and prayers, hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lady Di

Cindy, I am sorry to hear all that is going on with Meggie. I'm guessing you went to see her and I'm praying she is doing well. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Ljilly28

Sending out good wished for Meggie. I'm worried!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I just got home and Meggie was so happy to see me. They told me that she could not get up off her back legs without help, but she stood up for me at least 4 times unaided while I was there. The vet saw the change in Meggie and though she had changed her mind about letting her come home tomorrow, now she really wants her home with me. She is going to talk to my vet tomorrow and try her best to feel good about letting her be released in the afternoon if at all possible.

We fed Megs while I was there - poor baby was starving -- and she did well and wasn't sick, but the vet just called back and said she'd thrown up her supper just minutes ago. It wasn't regurgitation like megaesophagus usually causes though so she's going to try an anti-nausea med and feed her again in the morning. It was a Hills canned food they fed her and she has thrown up Hills food before. I will try to get to the pet store and check for the Natural Balance rolls before I leave tomorrow. 

Poor Meggie wanted to go home with me so badly. I felt like a criminal leaving her there. Both of us will be overjoyed if I can go back tomorrow and get her. I told the vet that if it is Meggie's time I want her to be home and my vet that she loves dearly can help her to the other side. I hope it's not, but know that day is inevitable for us all. 

Thank you for all the good thoughts, prayers, hugs, candles.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

And *Karen* - I understand all about driving phobias. I hate to drive, but I just had to do it. And I'm glad I did. In fact, I hope I get to do it again tomorrow (in Friday traffic, no less).


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Still praying for the both of you and hoping for some happy news. I know how hard this is emotionally for you. Come on Meggie, get better soon!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

So happy that you brought Meggie's spirits up-Meggie and you are quite a TEAM!!
Meggie adores you and you her!!!
Hoping and praying that Meggie comes home with you today.
You go girl with the driving! You give me hope!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Cindy... you may want to try the Satin Balls with her if eating is an issue. It is a complete diet and will help with any weight loss. I'll search and post the recipe


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Here's the satin ball recipe site http://www.njboxers.com/satin-balls-recipe.htm Hope this can help. Sure hope she is able to come home with you this afternoon.... I think she needs her Mom.


----------



## Lady Di

Cindy, I agree with you Meggie needs to be home with you. I am so blown away by your strength during this time. Meggie is so lucky to have someone who loves her as much as you do. I'm really in awe of you Cindy and will continue to keep you and Meggie in my prayers. I was thinking about your son too, I know he's at school but this must be hard for him too.


----------



## goldensmum

I'm so glad that you decided to go and see Meggie - i'm hoping and praying that your girl will be home with you asap, it will be a big help to Meggie to be back home where she feels safe, secure and loved.

More prayers and hugs are on their way to you both


----------



## amy22

My prayers are with Meggie and you...I sooo hope she can come home with you...Im so sorry your sweet girl is going through this....


----------



## tippykayak

My Gus is at the hospital right now for lymph biopsies, and lymphoma is one of the things we're checking for. I've been really upset since cancer became one of the potential diagnoses, and your story has been a source of strength for me. I just wanted to thank you for sharing it.

PS - you guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## Debles

Hoping Meggie is home with her mom. She continues to be in my prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

tippykayak said:


> My Gus is at the hospital right now for lymph biopsies, and lymphoma is one of the things we're checking for. I've been really upset since cancer became one of the potential diagnoses, and your story has been a source of strength for me. I just wanted to thank you for sharing it.
> 
> PS - you guys are in my thoughts.


Many prayers that Gus turns out to be ok and prayers continue for Meggie. Hope they are both home and being loved on pronto !!


----------



## Lady Di

Just checking in. Wondered how everyone is doing. 


> My Gus is at the hospital right now for lymph biopsies, and lymphoma is one of the things we're checking for. I've been really upset since cancer became one of the potential diagnoses, and your story has been a source of strength for me. I just wanted to thank you for sharing it.


So sorry to hear about Gus, fingers crossed for Meggie and Gus.


----------



## Karen519

*Tippykayak*

Tippykayak:

Praying for Gus, Too.

Praying for you, Cindy, Meggie and Gus!!!


----------



## BeauShel

Hoping no news is good news for Meggie and prayers for Gus that he is going to be ok.


----------



## tippykayak

Oh hey guys, I appreciate the kind words SO much, but I definitely don't want to hijack this thread in any way for Gus. I'll post his health issues to the forum in another spot so y'all can give me advice over there (it's a little bit of a mystery). 

But please, I'd like to see this thread stay focused on Meggie's story and her struggles.


----------



## Karen519

*Checking in*

Checking in for news and will continue prayers!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is home. Yesterday was another wild ride to Raleigh and back in 5 pm traffic, no less. You'd be proud of me *Karen.* Patience is the key, though I have none.

Her pneumonia seems much better - not completely cleared up, but she is free of the mucous and doesn't rattle in her chest. I set her up last night with 2 vaporizers in my bedroom elevated against the pillows with me. (I have vertigo and sleep elevated anyway) About 3am when she seemed to be breathing harder I turned one vaporizer toward the bed and she hung her head over into the steam and was breathing easier in minutes. 

Feeding her is not difficult, just time consuming, and she definitely has an appetite. She is so hungry, but I'm afraid to feed her much at a time. Her Merrick canned seems to be agreeing with her just fine, so for right now I don't want to change her food. I am cooking her some chicken breasts too and I'm going to food process them and offer her some in a little while. I figure she needs all the good stuff she wants right now. I put a little chicken broth in water and froze it into tiny ice cubes and she loves those too, but I have fluids to give her twice a day sub-q so she won't dehydrate. She's on a bunch of medication, but it's all to be fed with food, so I just mix it in and it's no big deal. 

They are still hoping the tests that have not come back will give us some definitive clue as to what is really behind all this and the treatment can help. Her biggest problem is her legs seem to be giving out on her. At times, she will walk pretty well for me - slowly and not very far before she is exhausted, but other times it 's like her legs won't respond correctly and she just sides to the ground. Her back legs kind of give out and her front legs get stiff and won't support her. I suppose some of the exhaustion can be attributed to having pneumonia. I've never had it, but I understand from people who have that it just zaps you. They think it could also be the myasthenia gravis, but don't want to treat unless they are sure because the meds have quite a few unwanted side effects and it wouldn't be worth it to risk it unless they knew for sure that's what it was. 

You guys give me way too much credit for being strong. If you had seen me while I was feeding my horses this morning and bawling like a baby to them, you'd know that I'm not. The reality is that I can't let Meggie go for very long not being able to support herself at all. It just doesn't seem like a quality life. And all that is gnawing at me while I wonder if I am just being a selfish SOB to even keep her going for a few more days while we wait for answers. Then I think, what if the next day we got an answer and it is something that medicine could repair. 

At least she is home and if the decision must be made I want her here with her vet that she has know since puppy days to let her go. I am trying not be upset in front of her because I think she knows me too well and I don't want her upset. She is resting comfortably and even shared a few of my scrambled eggs a little while ago. I do love this little girl and hope I am not being unfair or cruel to her.


----------



## Debles

She is probably weak due to not keeping her food down for so long and the pneumonia.

My heart is with you, Cindy. I know how hard this is. Meggie loves you and KNOWS you love her and would do anything for her, even if it ends up you have to let her go. I believe our sweet goldens are angels, old wise souls , who know so much more than we do about love. God be with you both and bless you.


----------



## moverking

Cindy, I look for Meggie threads daily, even though I don't always post, I think of you both and your devotion to each other. I could only hope to be as steady and wise if in the same position.

I've posted this before, and if you only read the final chapters, it's worth it. Merle's Door and Ted's struggles with Merle's end of life. Merle would rally and fail, rally and fail, and Ted would beat himself up wondering if his selfishness was unfair. His vet looked up at him in tears one day and said "Wait, euthanasia is forever, let's give him a chance to rally again."
You'd NEVER let Meggie suffer overlong. And hey, I hope if I've had several bad back days on the couch and my legs weren't working well, that I'd be given a chance to rally. Life is sweet to Meggie, she has no conception of our Rainbow Bridge, she only knows life, however changed it might be for her.
You'll know when...

Great big hugs to you both. Have a great day together


----------



## Lady Di

Cindy, I've had you and Meggie on mymind and I'm so glad you were able to bring her home with you. I know the bond you two share and I can only imagine what you are going through. Yes, we think you're strong because you are thinking of Meggie first and breaking down once in a while is not a sign of weakness. Meggie will let you know what to do. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Small successes: Around lunch time I got Megs up for a potty break. She was a little reluctant at first, but we took it very slowly and she got up off the couch and walked to the door, waited for me to open it and got out on the porch. Then we rested a little and she walked out to the grass and peed. Holding herself up is hard and afterward she just slumped into a sit, but I moved her bottom and we just rested and waited a little while. Silly thing turned to the door after a few minutes and tried to *trot* back in the house! I slowed her down and we made it without a fall. A few more minutes to rest and I got her in her vertical position and fed her a bowl of pureed chicken breast in broth which was really yummy and we sat in vertical position for a while to let it all go down. She been cozied up on her pillow on the couch with her vaporizer steaming since. I hope the rest of the day goes as well. 

Thanks for comments about giving her time and the understanding behind them. It helps. It really does.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so glad that she is back home with you. That vet hospital sounds wonderful but no one can do as good as job as Mom. Praying that she keeps improving and back to feeling normal.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Wow - what a difference from this morning. I got Meggie up about 3:30 and she walked unassisted outside to the grass, squatted, peed, got back up and walked back in without one bit of help or hesitation. It cannot be her legs giving out, it has to be exhaustion from pneumonia and not eating or she couldn't have done that. She has had 3 small meals today and will get another soon and then one more with her night time meds. She has really been bright eyed and alert for the past couple of hours. I am so proud of my little fighter! We can do this!


----------



## Debles

I am so happy to hear Meggie is feeling better. I pray she continues to do well.


----------



## ggdenny

Go, Meggie and Cindy!! So glad the hear!!!


----------



## magiclover

That is great news. Keep it up sweet Meggie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Love this news. Keep it up Meggie.... you've got the forum power behind you. Our prayers are AWESOME, just ask Hooch.


----------



## CindyZ

Glad she is doing better. ATTA girl Maggie ( Cindy too)


----------



## Ljilly28

Meggie, Meggie- so nice to hear youre up and about. You're a hero! (Heroine).


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie and Cindy*

Meggie and Cindy

I am SO GLAD you two are together, again!
That will be the best medicine in the world-being together and loving one another.


----------



## Lady Di

This is incredible news Cindy, sounds like Meggie needed some nutrition to get her strength back. So happy to read this update.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Even better - Meggie followed me around the kitchen tonight while I was fixing her supper. She has always done this, but it's the first time today she's been off the couch unless I got her up to go out and potty. She also went out and pooped tonight - she had to sit down afterward for a few minutes and get her breath, but then was able to walk back inside without help. This little girl is a trooper - she really amazes me. Just the look in her eyes this afternoon told me she was back. She still thinks her mama is bit of a nut case - I told her the story of the "wide mouthed frog" while I was holding her up and waiting for her food to go down (I'm a former elementary librarian and have never lost the love for storytelling)  She just kept kissing my face. What a sweetheart. 

Now she's had her last meal of the day with all her medicine in it. I didn't do sub-Q fluids tonight because she has drunk 2 bowls of watered down homemade chicken broth this afternoon and seems hydrated. We are off to bed with the vaporizers rolling. I feel like I'm in a spa.  

Here's hoping tomorrow is full of small miracles too. Thanks for sharing those prayers with us - you guys must have good connections!


----------



## Heidi36oh

So glad Meggie is doing better, woohoo, keep up the good work pretty girl.


----------



## Fozzybear

I am sooo glad Meggie is doing better! Keep up the good work, we are all so very proud!


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so happy and relieved to hear that Meggie is home and doing so much better.

If your vet hasn't mentioned it going forward since she has had a case of aspiration pneumonia, you will need to take a few precautions to help avoid a reoccurance. If she is developing a regurgitation issue it will probably be better to feed her several small meals per day so that she doesn't blurp up. Also, if you are currenlty on or do restart chemo give her the anti nausea drugs so she doesn't vomit, vomitting increases the risk of apirating material into the lungs. 

Keep an eye on the backend weakness. During the third year of chemo, my Ollie started to develop weakness in her backend that they couldn't identify or resolve. Just need to help them with traction on slippery surfaces.

I've been through so much of what you are going through so I know how frightening and stressful it is. You and Meggie are so much stronger than you give yourselves credit for. It takes courage and heart to travel the road you are on.


----------



## Hudson

Just been updating on this thread regarding Meggie, what a little fighter she is and it is so heartwarming the love you both share, she is so very fortunate to have such a loving, caring Mum. Hugs and continue prayers for Meggies' recovery.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

A set back this morning and hopefully, just a little one. Megs was coughing/gagging a little when we got up this morning and spit up a bit of mucous. She has continued every few minutes to cough a little bit - more like blowing air through her nose -- and didn't want breakfast. I managed to get her meds in her and she kept them down and since she got settled on her West Paw bed with her vaporizer nearby she has rested quietly for almost the last hour without any more coughs. Called the vet and she's afraid that she may have aspirated some of the stuff into her lungs again, but told me not to be too upset if she is breathing okay -- which she is. Very quietly. And not to feed her today unless she gets better this afternoon and I feel like she can hold down supper and is interested. 

She is on anti-nausea meds - Cerenia and prilosec for antacid and reflux, so hopefully we won't have any real vomiting going on. And we are doing very small meals in vertical position. Thanks *Augie's Mom* for advice and good suggestions. Getting her through this pneumonia is going to take a bit of work, I can tell. I appreciate you sharing any experiences. Wish you were close by for even more advice!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh no... many prayers that Meggie has a good day and makes more positive progress. Hugs to you both.


----------



## goldensmum

I am sure that you are not being selfish - you would know if the time had come to let Meggoe go, and from what you have said that girl is still fighting. The only thing that you can do at the moment is to carry on the fight with her.

If she is weak on her back legs, maybe a towel placed under her may give her the support that she needs - we had to do that with both Ginny and Holly after they had strokes, and it is amazing how it helps,

Still keeping everything crossed for your special girl and sending her a hug.


----------



## Lady Di

Hoping you and Meggie have a peaceful day. So glad your vet is close by and able to give you the support and guidance you need.


----------



## BeauShel

Keeping our fingers crossed and saying our prayers that Meggie can fight thru this latest setback. She is one of the toughest girls I have ever seen. Hugs to you and Meggie and hope she starts feeling better.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Praying for you and Meggie.


----------



## maggie1951

Come on Meggie girl you can do it


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I am almost scared to type this for fear the Fates may be watching too closely - but Meggie is back. She had 2 small meals late yesterday and when we went out for a nighttime potty break, she decided she wanted to go for a walk and went trotting down my driveway. I had to run to catch up to her and when she stopped to poo, I forced her to turn back to the house. I was afraid she'd over do it and not be able to walk back. She walked back slowly but I think it was more reluctance on her part than weakness. She really wasn't breathing heavy. She just really wanted a walk!

She had some coughing overnight, but nothing too scary and this morning has been her best morning yet. She is alert and if anything a bit bored with laying around. I just don't want her to push herself. She had a small breakfast and I'm cooking her some more chicken for a mid morning snack. 

Can you say determination?  I am so proud of my girl. Now if we could get a definitive reason all this happened that could fix it, wouldn't that be something!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sorry for the DP


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh, that is great news. Moving around some may help break up and get out anything that could be in her lungs too.... Same reason they get human patients up and moving so soon after surgery. I tell you these forum prayers are powerful and there are tons of them coming for Meggie from our house. She is such a special girl with such a will to live. YEA Meggie.... keep it up sweetness.


----------



## maggie1951

Thats really good news keep it up Meggie


----------



## goldensmum

YES! You keep on fighting girl - there's loads more hugs coming for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie and Cindy*

Meggie and Cindy:
So glad to hear Meggie had a good night and a good morning.
You both know how MANY PEOPLE are PRAYING for you!!!:wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28

Wonderful to hear Meggie is egging you on for a walk. What a spirit. . .


----------



## Lady Di

Oh this is just the best news !!! Cindy, I'm jumping up and down and screaming at the top of my lungs, Cowboy thinks I've lost it. Way to go Meggie. Positive thoughts, everyone keep it up.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

It's been such a good day. Meggie has eaten well, rested well, and taken a nice walk here at dusk. I've noticed the past 2 nights going out, she stands and smells the air and watches the trees in the wind and seems to just be drinking it all in. She'll look up at me and then lean against my leg and I can see her smile. I wonder if she thought she'd ever walk outside in her back yard again - she certainly seems to be savoring life. I am savoring hers. I love this little girl and am truly thankful for the recovery she has made so far and for all of you rooting for us and checking on us and praying and hoping along with me. You guys have really touched me. Thank you from me and Meggie.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie and Cindy*

Meggie and Cindy:

Meggie:

I am SO HAPPY for you and your Mom reading what your Mom has written about you and how you've been enjoying your day.

You know you have lots of fans and lots of prayers!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Meggie'sMom said:


> she stands and smells the air and watches the trees in the wind and seems to just be drinking it all in. She'll look up at me and then lean against my leg and I can see her smile. I wonder if she thought she'd ever walk outside in her back yard again - she certainly seems to be savoring life. I am savoring hers.


That's the best, warms my heart to read this. I'm so glad you have that joy right now. You hang on to that, these are precious moments :heartbeat


----------



## Karen519

*JoEllen*

JoEllen You can say that again!
How is your trip?


----------



## Cam's Mom

Hey Cindy and Meggie. I've missed all the updates over the weekend. Sounds like she's lapping up being home with Mom again, and doing remarkably well. Now Meggie you need to give Mom a break for a couple of weeks from all the scary stuff. I didn't read through all your posts...but if she was on prednisone or similar that can cause really severe temporary hind end weakness. 

Sounds like Mom is the best nurse for Meggie!!!! Enjoy your walks, and those adoring puppy smiles.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so glad that Meggie is doing so well and enjoying her walk. That description just made me smile. She really is savoring life.


----------



## maggie1951

I am so pleased to read that about Meggie it made me have a really big smile on my face well done Meggie and Cindy of course


----------



## twinny41

Checking in to see how your Meggie is and find that things are looking brighter. So pleased to hear this. Keep it up Meggie.


----------



## Hudson

Meggie'sMom said:


> It's been such a good day. Meggie has eaten well, rested well, and taken a nice walk here at dusk. I've noticed the past 2 nights going out, she stands and smells the air and watches the trees in the wind and seems to just be drinking it all in. She'll look up at me and then lean against my leg and I can see her smile. I wonder if she thought she'd ever walk outside in her back yard again - she certainly seems to be savoring life. I am savoring hers. I love this little girl and am truly thankful for the recovery she has made so far and for all of you rooting for us and checking on us and praying and hoping along with me. You guys have really touched me. Thank you from me and Meggie.


It is wonderful Meggie is feeling better and savoring her life, your description was so touching as is the love and devotion you both share. Hugs from Aussie land from Asha and Hudson


----------



## Ljilly28

Hope Meggie wakes up with a wag, and that all seems well this morning.


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning Meggie and Cindy..*

Good Morning Meggie and Cindy.
Hoping you both had a wonderful and restful night and that you feel wonderful this morning.


----------



## Lady Di

You have such a way with words Cindy. This is incredible news. Hugs Meggie and Cindy.


----------



## Blaireli

Yay, I'm so happy to hear about Meggie's progress!!  That's amazing news!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I came to work a half day today and I am a nervous wreck. Megs had a good night and a good morning. She is slowly getting her strength back and I left her resting on her big puppy pillow. Thanks for sharing my joy!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

So glad that Meggie had a good night and good morning!

It is hard enough being at work away from our babies when they're well, but when they don't feel well it's TORTURE!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So good to hear. Prayers continue for you and your sweet girl. You know we'll want an update when you get home. Give her an ear rub and hug from Penny & Maggie


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie had been more mobile while I was gone than she has been while I've been home, so maybe it's good for her to have some time by herself. She did look at me like I had hurt her feelings for being gone so long today though. She's had her early supper and part of her meds and we'll do late supper in another hour. I probably need to rethink her food and make sure she's getting enough calories. They want low fat, low fiber, calorie rich in a canned food. Suggestions anybody? She does love her Merrick Senior canned and it seems to be okay with fat and fiber, not sure if it alone is nutritionally complete. I also cook boneless skinless chicken breasts for her and was mixing this with Honest Kitchen Preference, but it appears to have too much fiber to continue using. I guess I can pour over dog nutrition sites again. I really like cooking for her, but don't want to throw off her nutrients.

ETA: ear rub and hugs complete, but she'll get more.


----------



## ggdenny

I love reading your updates.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Garry  Sometimes I think I use this site as much for a personal diary of Meggie's health issues as much anything, but the support from you all really helps and is always appreciated. 

BTW - Fozzy will be glad to know Meggie got a little ice cream treat yesterday! I forgot to mention it.


----------



## Fozzybear

Yay!!! Ice Cream for the good girl! :artydude:artydude:artydude

It is the miracle food!


----------



## teddyobear

Dear Meggies Mom,

My *14 *year old Golden girl was diagnoised with a grade 3 tumor when she was 10. Lily is with us today and doing extremely well. I have her on holistic dog food; California Natural Lamb and rice, 1 Omega 3 capsule, 2 benedryl ( that is what they use for Cancer therapy.) and very important...ARTEMESININ. It is a dietary supplement that holistic vets recommend for dogs with CA. Lily is doing so good that it amazes me along with family and friends who know her. She had a return growth in the same area when she was 12, I had it removed as well. 4 years later..... and I can honestly say that the ARTEMESININ played an important role. Holistic vets have it or you can purchase it online. I give her 200mg 2 times a day. website is OrganicPharmacy.org. Tell your holistic vet about it. Keep up with the immune system vitamins such as omega 3, vit c, and a good multivitamin. By the way, I only give human grade supplements. NOte: when I discover a lump/growth of any shape or size no matter how small, I have them removed before they get any larger. I feel it is better to be safe and remove it. Good luck and take care of Meggie as I know you will.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

Oh Cindy, I am SO, SO happy to hear about Meggie and the progress she is making. You really give hope that anything is possible and have proven so. What a great mom you are even though times may have been tough. Go Meggie go! Get better!


----------



## BeauShel

I am so happy to hear that Meggie is doing so much better. The love you have for one another is probably one of the best meds for her. She is our miracle girl and I say Ice Cream all around for everyone for this good news.


----------



## Cam's Mom

I'm so happy Meggie is enjoying life again. Those good days are to cherish forever! I love the fact that you "blog" on here, it's a great to see such a positive outcome.

Cindy, have you considered Honest Kitchen Embark? Turkey, no grains. Not as many calories as I'd like, so I supplement with more meat (varies) or cottage cheese. My old guy Cam is on a similar diet to what you need for Meggie, for a brain tumor. I tried a few other foods, but Embark works best with extra protein. He gets a slightly rounded cup of Embark, to about 1/3 cup ground meat or cottage cheese, an egg two or three times a week, at each meal. I tried Force, chicken, no grain but he gets bloating (not bloat) with it. He's had a problem with chicken in the past. I also give him banana, dates and figs for treats, lots of calories, and again no grains. 

If you try Embark, watch out for the sesame seeds, non of my crew digest them, and I end up thinking they've all got tapeworm!! LOL

Grains/cereals can enhance tumor growth in many cases.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I like Honest Kitchen and was using the Preference with my own chicken - cooked, because they caution not to do raw with cancer patients, though I know dehydrated is not exactly raw. The only thing with the HK products now is that they have quite a bit of fiber which the Mega-E condition does not like. Trying to get a diet that works for a cancer patient and a Mega-E patient is challenging. I am worried about getting enough calories in her, though she was never eating anywhere near the amount any dog food suggested or she would have been rotund. She never been fat, but slightly "chubby" in that you cannot feel her ribs as clearly as the standard for healthy weight in dogs states. 

On a positive note - Meggie brought me her favorite towel last night and wanted to play tug-of-war! She is really feeling better all the time.


----------



## maggie1951

Cindy i am so pleased Meggie is enjoying life so much.


----------



## goldensmum

Great to hear that Meggie is improving - more hugs on their way


----------



## Augie's Mom

Hurray! So glad that Meggie is feeling better!


----------



## Karen519

*Kisses to Meggie*

Kisses to Meggie-I hope you gals have a wonderful evening.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is having a lovely morning - *so* different from last weekend. She wanted a nice walk this morning with a bounce in her step and enjoyed a good breakfast and is resting peacefully now having a nap. My son's puppy, Jack, will be here soon and he will yank her chain all throughout the holidays. 

The vet school is baffled by her. Apparently she was the big topic at their weekly meeting. First, they can't figure out how a t-cell dog shows no signs of cancer 10-11 months after diagnosis, second they can't agree whether the remarkable recovery this week is due to the chemo drug she was given a week ago Friday (could there be lymphoma lurking they can't detect?) or if the myasthenia gravis test which did come back positive is positive because she really has MG (no outward signs other than the megaesophagus) or again because of lymphoma that can't be detected. They seem to be split about 50-50 on how to treat her and consequently want her back for more tests - nothing too invasive a skin biopsy and a neuro consult. I expect we will make the trek to Raleigh again one day this week.


----------



## ggdenny

Cindy, it's so nice to read your update. I'm happy to hear that Meggie is enjoying life and doing better.

Throughout my 20+ years of taking our doggies to the vet school here in Madison I can only sing their praises. I have nothing at all against other vets, but my experience is that vet schools are so up-to-date on diseases and treatments, and dedicated to solving mysteries that my doggies health was always a top priority. I know the driving is a pain in the rear for you, but I'm so glad you're willing and able to do it.

Thinking of you and Meggie,

garry


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YEA, YEA, YEA for a good Meggie day !!!!! So glad to hear she's doing so well. Keep it up sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519

*So Glad*

So glad for Meggie and Cindy!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Garry - At times I think 'am I putting her through too much?', but she seems to want to be here with me and I can't imagine not trying when that spirit is so strong.

I agree that the vet schools are amazing and this oncologist seems so dedicated to finding the root of Megs trouble so we can "fix it". It is a teaching hospital and that intellectual curiosity is what helps improve medicine for future generations. I stand in awe of the hours of dedication they put in. 

Thanks again for supporting me. It helps to know others understand.


----------



## Fidele

Cindy -
I enjoy your posts so much and am glad to hear Meggie is feeling good! The 2 of you have had a long journey together and as one whose RB girl, Belle, lost her fight with lymphoma, I LOVE hearing your successes! Meggie will let you know when she's had enough - and playing "tug" doesn't equal "enough"!


----------



## Fozzybear

Way to go Meggie! Keep fighting the good fight! You and your mom are truely amazing.


----------



## stan and ollie

I love reading your posts. You write so beautifully. It is so heartfelt and real. I smile and cry right along with you. She wants to be here.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Oh Cindy--Meggie is our miracle dog, thanks to your loving care. She's not ready to leave you... (((Hugs))) to you both.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I so love reading your posts! It just goes to show that anything is possible with love, determination and a positive attitude  Way to go Meggie girl!


----------



## Hudson

Just checking on Meggie, so happy she is feeling better, what great things are achieved with love and devotions, very inspiring!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, what an inspiration you and Meggie are! Any pupper who wants to play tug-o-war while the vet school folks talk about her in meetings is definitely here for a while, loving her life. You go, girls!


----------



## MissRue

oh no, I am so sorry. Hugs to you both


----------



## goldensmum

Fingers crossed for Meggies next visit - sending her a big hug to keep her going


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased to hear Meggie is doing so well keep it up Meggie


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

:wavey:Meggie:

So glad you are doing well!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

Meggie keep up the good work, you are our miracle girl.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Back to the vet school tomorrow - they want to do a skin biopsy, just in case they are missing the lymphoma because it is hiding there - though there are no lesions and her coat has grown back quite beautifully - except where they shaved her belly again!! Chest x-rays to check the pneumonia - I expect it is all gone as bouncy and happy as she has been the past few days. They also want neuro to look at her and then they'll decide to treat cancer, myasthenia or ...not sure. Meggie is not going to want to walk back in that place, I do know that. 

We'll update you if we get an answer.


----------



## Blaireli

Lots of hugs and prayers for Meggie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie IS our miracle girl. We'll be saying our prayers for a good report tomorrow. Ear rubs from the Dallas crew.






Meggie'sMom said:


> Back to the vet school tomorrow - they want to do a skin biopsy, just in case they are missing the lymphoma because it is hiding there - though there are no lesions and her coat has grown back quite beautifully - except where they shaved her belly again!! Chest x-rays to check the pneumonia - I expect it is all gone as bouncy and happy as she has been the past few days. They also want neuro to look at her and then they'll decide to treat cancer, myasthenia or ...not sure. Meggie is not going to want to walk back in that place, I do know that.
> 
> We'll update you if we get an answer.


----------



## Fozzybear

Good luck to you and Meggie!


----------



## Karen519

*As Always*

As Always praying for you and Meggie!!


----------



## Debles

So glad to have good news here at GRF and especially Meggie who IS the miracle girl. Keep it up Meggiegirl!


----------



## goldensmum

Keeping everything crossed for Meggie


----------



## Karen519

*Everything Crossed*

Everything is Crossed for Meggie!!


----------



## amy22

Prayers are with Meggie and her Mom


----------



## Florabora22

Vet schools are AMAZING, and I'm so glad that you've found one to help out with your Meggie.

Carmella was really sick when she was 13, and I took her to University of Illinois' Vet Med hospital because I was going to school there and it was close by. After a series of tests, it was discovered she had a thymoma (a benign tumor that was just an overgrown tumor from the thymus gland) in her chest that was blocking off her aortic circulation and causing fluid to build in her lungs. We too worked with an oncologist, who was so dedicated and caring, and after much debate our family decided to have a sternotomy performed on Carmella so they could go in there and get it out.

The surgery was a huge success (I guess a LOT of people watched this surgery, since sternotomies are rarely performed, especially on such an old dog), and Carmella went on to live another year and a half before we had any other problems with her.

You are probably with the best resource you'll ever encounter - a school with a bunch of bright, eager minds whose sole purpose right now is to make your doggy feel better. Tell them to keep up the good work and give Meggie lots of love! It's great to hear she's doing well, it really is.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Sending love and healing thoughts Meggie's way!


----------



## CindyZ

I am so happy to hear things are turning around a little. Please check this site out http://www.themagicbulletfund.org/ They have done wonders with donations for people that might need help with the vet costs.

You are in my prayers. WTG Meggie and Mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie had a good checkup yesterday. The staff was amazed at how she bounced in the door and began giving kisses. She was so energetic and I don't think they ever thought she'd walk in that clinic again. They aspirated lymphnodes which showed *no signs *of cancer.  Did chest x-rays which showed her pneumonia has completely cleared up and neuro did a check on her and found no obvious neurological problems. They did take 2 skin biopsies and will have results next week. Meggie was so sweet when she was ready to leave - the doctor was squatting next to her and Meggie leaned her head over into her like a hug and then looked up into her face and gave a soft kiss. It was obviously an expression of gratitude which wasn't lost at all on her doctor. Goldens will melt any heart. 

Thank you for all thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie had a good checkup yesterday. The staff was amazed at how she bounced in the door and began giving kisses. She was so energetic and I don't think they ever thought she'd walk in that clinic again. They aspirated lymphnodes which showed *no signs *of cancer.  Did chest x-rays which showed her pneumonia has completely cleared up and neuro did a check on her and found no obvious neurological problems. They did take 2 skin biopsies and will have results next week. Meggie was so sweet when she was ready to leave - the doctor was squatting next to her and Meggie leaned her head over into her like a hug and then looked up into her face and gave a soft kiss. It was obviously an expression of gratitude which wasn't lost at all on her doctor. Goldens will melt any heart.
> 
> Thank you for all thoughts and prayers.


 

AAAAHHHHH, sweet, sweet Meggie. What a darling she is.... and WOO-HOO, way to go !!!!! We'll keep prayers going that those biopsies are clear !!


----------



## Angel_Kody

So glad Meggie is doing well! Yay Meggie! :


----------



## ggdenny

Cindy,

This is such awesome news! I'm so happy for you and Meggie that I can barely sit still. Wow, what a great way to start the day!!


----------



## Fozzybear

Yay!!! Meggie Way to go!! Did she get Ice Cream after her check-up? (you know I had to ask)


----------



## Augie's Mom

Wonderful News!


----------



## Hudson

Great news- Meggie would be their favorite patient, what a sweetie,and so glad she is doing so well.


----------



## NancyJ

It sounds so trite to say what so many have said before me, but I am really sorry for what you are going through. I'm am officially a believer that if there is someone on this forum that can help, they will. I haven't suffered as you are now, but you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Meggie:*

What awesome news for Meggie and you!!

Can Meggie get some Frosty Paws Ice Cream??


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's been enjoying frozen vanilla yogurt - the kind with probiotics - so not only is it yummy, it's also good for her! Trying to keep that girl healthy!


----------



## ggdenny

Hurrah! You're doing such a great job!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy you're the best Mom and WE ALL KNOW Meggie deserves it!


----------



## goldensmum

:heartbeatGreat news about Meggie - hoping that the results will be the same.

Sending even more hugs for your girl


----------



## Finn's Fan

What a wonderful checkup for your Meggie! The scene with the doc when you were leaving brings such a smile....so golden-like to hug your vet.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's onco called today (a Saturday, no less) with news that her skin biopsies are clear.  Yeah for Meggie! 


I put up her Christmas tree today and I think it has her really frisky. She seems particularly lively tonight. Santa is going to have to stuff her stocking full!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YEA, YEA, YEA !!!!!!! Christmas should be one giant party for Meggie. Way to go sweetheart !!!!!


----------



## ggdenny

Oh, what a WONDERFUL early Christmas present for you and Meggie! I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## New Golden Mom

I am so sorry to hear about the challenges you and Meggie are facing. We lost our girl to cancer last month...I am sending positive thoughts and prayers to you both. 

Linda


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Merry Christmas for sure!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Big, Big, Christmas Stocking, lots of squeaky toys and ice cream for Meggie and buy yourself something very special, too!

You gals sure deserve it!!!


----------



## maggie1951

What wonderful news have a really good Christmas Meggie and you to Cindy


----------



## Jenny Wren

Cindy, all that you have gone through with Meggie has shown her the depth of your love and has shown us what a good momma does for her furbaby. You have become such an inspiration to us all. Meggie is here because of the good care you have given her.

I hope she plants those same kisses of gratitude on you!! You both are special...

Meggie--YOU are our miracle baby. Have a good Christmas!


----------



## Debles

What a wonderful Christmas you and sweet Meggie will have!!!! I am so happy for you that Meggie has proven to be a miracle girl again!


----------



## AndyFarmer

What a wonderful Christmas gift for Meggie and your family. Merry Christmas sweetheart!


----------



## Hudson

Wonderful news! Have a very joyous Christmas with your darling girl! Hugs to Meggie. Happy, happy Christmas!!!!


----------



## Blaireli

I'm so glad things have been positive for sweet Meggie! I hope you guys have a very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Karen519

*Merry Christmas*

A Very Merry Christmas and Blessed 2009 to Cindy and Meggie!!


----------



## goldensmum

:kiss::heartbeatThat is more fantastic news for you both. I am sure that Meggies stocking will be well and truly stuffed with goodies - and boy she deserves it.

Sending that very special girl a whacking big hug. Now i'm off to find some tissues.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Merry Christmas Meggie and Cindy!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's energy and spunk are proof to me that everyday miracles do occur. We wish for you all to find some miracle of your own - small or large -- during this season of hope. Thank you again, each and every one of you who has visited this thread with messages of inspiration throughout the past year; you have been a lifeline for me and and a candle in the darkness. My Meggie beside me is the best gift I could ever ask for.


----------



## ggdenny

Happy Holidays, Cindy and Meggie!


----------



## Thor0918

Cindy, that is so sweet!


----------



## Karen519

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas Cindy and Meggie:

I hope you two ladies are having the best time ever this Christmas!!

You have the most valuable gift of all-each other!!


----------



## BeauShel

Hope you are having the best holiday ever and will have many many more.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Cindy and Meggie, hope you have the best Christmas ever!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I sent Meggie's oncology resident an update on her holiday and got this in the reply:


> Meggie is our little miracle.


Yes, we think so too and hope that 2009 continues to bring miraculous things to my little red head.


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased to hear she is doing so well keep it up Meggie girl


----------



## teddyobear

Meggies Mom:

Considering Meggies vet is a holistic doctor; you can ask him about Artemisinin as a daily dietary supplement. I give my 14 year old Golden Lily this supplement twice a day along with benedryl. Lily has has a cancerous tumor removed in 2006 and again in 2008. Lily's vet is a holistic vet as well and she is doing fantastic since we gave her the Artemisinin.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Meggie*

Cindy and Meggie:

So Glad you both had a beautiful Christmas and now have a very happy New Year!

Prayers continue always!!


----------



## Hudson

Happy New year to you and Meggie from down under in Aus. Wonderful she is doing well!


----------



## goldensmum

Just wanted to wish Meggie and you a Happy New Year - hope that everything continues to go well


----------



## Fozzybear

Happy New Year Meggie and Cindy! I pray that 2009 continues your inspiring success!


----------



## twinny41

So pleased you still have Meggie to see in another year. You and that girl are an inspiration. Happy New Year.


----------



## New Golden Mom

So sorry to hear about the battle you and Meggie have ahead. I am praying for you both.


----------



## sarebear

_I am soo happy to hear how much better Meggie is feeling. She truly is a miracle girl!!! Wishing you all the best in 2009!! Boz, Shadow and Sarebeararty:_


----------



## New Golden Mom

I am still learning this board and once again goofed...didn`t look at the date of the orginal post. I am so glad to see that Meggie is doing well.....I wish you both health and happiness.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Happy New Year to you and Meggie!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie thanks everyone for her New Year wishes (as do I) and wanted to share a Christmas picture with you. Here she is with her new friend "Pinkie" who she sleeps with and drags about by the ears.


----------



## jaireen

wow!..meggie grew her hair back..shes so pretty....and a very lucky kid to have a wonderul mom like you....happy new year to you both and the family...what a lovely friend she got too... 

tnx for keeping us posted and for posting meggie's latest pic...


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Meggie looks so beautiful and you can tell she loves Pinkie!
Happy New Year to you and Meggie!!

Kisses from Smooch, Snobear and me!!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Ok, we need a video of Meggie dragging pinkie around by the ears---gotta have it!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

> Ok, we need a video of Meggie dragging pinkie around by the ears---gotta have it!!!


Will try! She actually has a "golden" puppy dog just like Pinkie - that is until my son's puppy, Jack, decided to "crop" his ears. So funny, he chewed them both off at just the same length - she drags him around too. I'll try to catch her dragging one of them on film. It is very cute.


----------



## amy22

love the picture and Im so happy Meggie looks soo good!! Happy New Year to you btoh!


----------



## twinny41

Happy new year. So good to see Meggie looking well and enjoying life. Heartwarming start to the new year.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy New Year Cindy and Meggie. My (belated) toast is one of health and fun for you both in 2009. Way to go miracle girl.... keep it up !!!!!


----------



## goldensmum

Now which one would i love a cuddle with - Pinkie or Meggie? No contest - Meggie wins hands down.

Best wishes and hugs to you both


----------



## Hudson

Gorgeous photo of Meggie- you both have a wonderful new year, hugs to our miracle girl!


----------



## Lady Di

Happy New Years Cindy and Meggie. Love the picture !!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Happy New Year to you and Meggie, who looks terrific. Now that's a golden-sized woobie....will Meggie let Pinkie live a long and fruitful life???


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Pinkie will be fine as long as we can keep Jack away from her.  Meggie loves on her toys and hauls them around, but never chews and she gets very upset with Jack when he tears one of her toys up!


----------



## maggie1951

Happy New Year Meggie And Cindy don't know how i missed this post of a photo of such a beautiful girl.
Lovely photo Cindy.


----------



## Augie's Mom

A Happy and Healthy New Year Meggie!! 

(((HUGS))) and Smooches :smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Meggie*

Cindy and Meggie:

Happy new year to two beautiful ladies!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for all the New Years wishes. Meggie has really been happy and full of energy the past few days. She makes me smile every day. We don't go back to the vet school until the end of the month and I am hoping it will just be a routine check-up!


----------



## My4Boys

What a touching story - I am so glad that Meggie is doing so well, who couldn't with all that wonderful love that you give her everyday! She is a very beautful girl and you are both so lucky to have each other! Continued good news!!!


----------



## ggdenny

Great news!


----------



## Mrs_B

Glad to hear Meggie is doing good. Keep the good news coming.


----------



## Karen519

*So Happy*

So very happy that Meggie is doing so well!
What a Happy New Year Gift!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Seems there's been so much loss on this board lately, I wanted to post something positive. Meggie has been absolutely wired the past week - just full of energy, bouncing and playing and jumping. We are fast approaching a year since her diagnosis and I couldn't be more thrilled to have her with me and this lively. I'm hoping next year at this time, we can post the same thing!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Seems there's been so much loss on this board lately, I wanted to post something positive. Meggie has been absolutely wired the past week - just full of energy, bouncing and playing and jumping. We are fast approaching a year since her diagnosis and I couldn't be more thrilled to have her with me and this lively. I'm hoping next year at this time, we can post the same thing!


Oh Cindy, I hope so too !!!!! Way to go Meggie!!!! Keep it up..... you are our hope and inspiration !!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Meggie and Meggie's Mom:

You give us all hope. So glad that Meggie is so spunky!!


----------



## goldensmum

Good for you Meggie - so pleased for the both of you. Sending more hugs your way


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am just so HAPPY for Meggie and for you!! :smooch: What an inspiring story and journey this has been for both of you! YEAHHHHH Meggie....how wonderful it is, that she is so playful and happy!


----------



## ggdenny

Thanks for the great news and the update!


----------



## goldenluver

That is so wonderful, glad to see she's doing well. Keep being strong Meggie.


----------



## castlewood

*Get K-9 Immunity and Transfer Factor ASAP*

My Golden was diagnosed with Stage V Lymphoma last March. I was devastated. I immediately started doing research online and found K-9 Immunity and Transfer Factor. Unlike your vet, my oncologist was not into any type of alternative or holistic medicine. I decided that the 'theory' behind the K-9 Immunity made sense so ordered some immediately. My pup (8yrs old) went through the Madison WI CHOP chemo program and I immediately started her on k-9 Immunity, Transfer Factor, fishoil capsules and I changed her diet, completely eliminating grains and focused on protein. I am willing to give credit to the chemo therapy for the fact that she is still with me, but also feel the K-9 Immunity has helped her sustain her remission longer than anyone expected. I would recommend that you 'google' K-9 Immunity to learn more about the product and order some to start giving to your pup. Good luck.


----------



## Fidele

WOW - Stage V & she's still with you - how WONDERFUL!!!!! I lost my sweet girl almost 2 years ago to lymphoma - she was 6 1/2. Hearing stories like yours makes me want to CHEER! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Karen519

*Castlewood and Cindy*

Castlewood and Cindy:

Both of your dogs offer inspiration and hope to other dogs and their families.

Bless both of you and your sweeties!!!


----------



## maggie1951

Good girl Meggie thats what i like to hear


----------



## clairer

Hang in there give her lots of love, I have lymphoma and my Lola is my salvation she keeps me going.... You will keep Maggie going too.... lots of prayers for both of you. But love is the bond that will get you both through it..

Claire & Lola


----------



## Fidele

Meggie's news is such GREAT news! As you said, sure hope you're posting the same sort of news next year - and for years to come!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Yeah for Meggie!


----------



## sunshinesmom

I just left a message and it seems to have disappeared.... I wrote in here a while ago about my red boy, Riley. He was diagnosed with T-cell lymphome last Aug. He's doing pretty good but the chemo continues as his remission is not complete. What do you do when you run out of funds to pay for the treatments - we can't stop now - he's only 7. Do you just keep piling up the charge cards and deal with it gradually? That's our "system". Just wondered if anyone had any creative suggestions. We're no where near a current study program - I checked that out immediately. Currently I've made friends with another red boy's dad. His golden also has T-cell lymphoma and the hosp. sched. our Tx's together and we often share the meds and the cost when it's possible.
On the positive side.......Riley is a goofball. He always takes a stuffed animal the the hosp. for his treatments, prances around the waiting room coaxing smiles from the stressed-out people and acts all proud of himself. I love him so much!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Oh *sunshinesmom*- wish I had an answer for you other than what you are doing. I follow the credit card plan that you have. I keep nothing else on my credit card and pay as I can. I have trimmed other things from my life - cable TV and contributing to my 401K are on hold right now, certainly don't go shopping unless it's for groceries or necessities. There is CareCredit which can help with payment plans, but so far I've just stuck to my credit card. I have cashed in a few bonds when my balance seemed enormous. 

Hugs for you and Riley - 7 is way too young. He sounds like a special guy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hi Claire,
Just saw your post. Sometimes we get so wrapped up in our dogs we forget that there are a lot of people out there horribly sick and suffering as well.
I just met a woman at training class that told me she has a very, very rare and aggressive form of lymphoma, and just passed her 10 year survival point. I believe she said she was the only 10 year survivor to date. She was such an inspiration! Such hope and cheerfulness.
Good luck to you!



clairer said:


> Hang in there give her lots of love, I have lymphoma and my Lola is my salvation she keeps me going.... You will keep Maggie going too.... lots of prayers for both of you. But love is the bond that will get you both through it..
> 
> Claire & Lola


----------



## Karen519

*Praying for all of you wonderful moms and babies*

Praying for all of you wonderful moms and babies.


----------



## Cam's Mom

Have either of you heard of this organization? Perhaps you could get some help. I found the link either here or on another forum. 

http://www.themagicbulletfund.org/index.html

Cindy, Meggie is a real inspiration to us all. It's wonderful that she's doing so well.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

*One Year!*

It was one year ago I started this thread with the day of Meggie's diagnosis. *This is the face of a *
*One Year Cancer Survivor*








We went to NCSU for a checkup yesterday and not only is she still in remission, her megaesophagus seems to have resolved itself!! All good news. Yes, she got *ice cream* on the way home! :


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's Mom*

Meggie's Mom:

You and Meggie should do a HOPE poster.
I am ecstatic over her MIRACULOUS NEWS!!

Is Frosty Paws the ice cream you get Meggie?
That's what we buy for Smooch and Snobear.
You can buy it at Jewel or the grocery store-it's in the ice cream case next to the PEOPLE ICE CREAM. I think the box is Hot Pink Color and they look like little cardboard cups filled w/what looks like vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Tahnee GR

What wonderful news! And what a dear, sweet face 

Here's to many more annual visits with this news! :artydude


----------



## ggdenny

Oh, my God, Cindy!! I am so happy for you and Meggie. One year - woohooo!!! Remission and no megaespohagus --- woohooo again!! You have made my day!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'll accept those congrats for Meggie - she is the one who has done the big work to get and stay well. As for the ice cream... well... we're really bad, we just go to Chick-Fil-A and get soft serve!  It's never bothered Megs tummy, though I know she shouldn't have the sugar - but hey, what's the use in living if you can't enjoy life now and then!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Meggie is one lucky girl- count your blessings  What a great success story!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

WOO-HOO !!!!!! Congrats to Meggie and you. Please give her a big hug and ear rub from all her Dallas fans.


----------



## goldenluver

Congratulations to you and especially for Meggie. Keep it up Meggie and hope you enjoyed your icecream. What wonderful news.


----------



## Cam's Mom

Way to go Meggie. Not only well, but looking really good too. She's come a long long way this past year. Cam enjoys real ice cream too!


----------



## Fidele

WONDERFUL news! It gave me goosebumps to read Meggie's report! And she looks FABULOUS!


----------



## DCGolden

sunshinesmom said:


> I just left a message and it seems to have disappeared.... I wrote in here a while ago about my red boy, Riley. He was diagnosed with T-cell lymphome last Aug. He's doing pretty good but the chemo continues as his remission is not complete. What do you do when you run out of funds to pay for the treatments - we can't stop now - he's only 7. Do you just keep piling up the charge cards and deal with it gradually? That's our "system". Just wondered if anyone had any creative suggestions. We're no where near a current study program - I checked that out immediately. Currently I've made friends with another red boy's dad. His golden also has T-cell lymphoma and the hosp. sched. our Tx's together and we often share the meds and the cost when it's possible.
> On the positive side.......Riley is a goofball. He always takes a stuffed animal the the hosp. for his treatments, prances around the waiting room coaxing smiles from the stressed-out people and acts all proud of himself. I love him so much!!!!


Sunshine Mom-We used Care Credit because it is 0% for 18 months. I got a 2nd job and put everything I made into it. We also stopped going out to eat along with a few other things. Not really "creative" but the 0% really helped!


----------



## Fozzybear

Congrats Meggie! Keep up the good work and Yay for the Ice Cream!!


----------



## Lady Di

That is the best news I've heard in a while. Congratulations!! As always, Cowboy sends Meggie the biggest hugs and kisses.


----------



## magiclover

Excellent news! I am so happy for both of you. Meggie has pulled off quite a miracle.


----------



## desilu

That is wonderful news! I'm so glad Meggie is doing so well and that the megaesophogus has resolved. It must be such a relief for you! ay to go Meggie!!!


----------



## goldensmum

That is fantastic news - and great pics of Meggie. You say that it is down to Meggie, but she could not have got to this stage today if she had not got someone to fight alongside her.

Sending whacking bigs hugs to that very special girl, and Quinn & Reeva send some sloppy kisses.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's mom*

Dear Meggie's mom:

Checking in on you and Meggie-you know I love you!!


----------



## maggie1951

Everytime i see someone has been on the lovely Meggie's post i have to take a look to


----------



## twinny41

maggie1951 said:


> Everytime i see someone has been on the lovely Meggie's post i have to take a look to


So do I! She is such an inspiration. Pleased she continues to do well.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Awww... you guys are the best! Wish Meggie and I both could give you hugs - only in Megs case it would be a face full of kisses. 

I get the biggest thrill from watching her go on her morning and evening walks right now - she bounces down our hill, tail wagging, so full of herself, just smiling. I can't help but smile too. Life is good!


----------



## Blaireli

Yay! I'm so happy to hear that Meggie is doing well! Lots of hugs!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Awww... you guys are the best! Wish Meggie and I both could give you hugs - only in Megs case it would be a face full of kisses.
> 
> I get the biggest thrill from watching her go on her morning and evening walks right now - she bounces down our hill, tail wagging, so full of herself, just smiling. I can't help but smile too. Life is good!



That brings happy tears to my eyes. Keep on keeping on sweetheart.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Goldens are just soooo WONDERFUL!!! Riley is creeping back into partial remission. He has no idea he is supposed to be sick. I'm the one suffering and I prefer it that way anyway. Riley is a little over 7 years old and was diagnosed in early Sept. with T-cell lymphoma. T-cell sucks, it's resistant to most therapies but we're trying. All of you in here are wonderful! I LOVE reading about Meggie's triumphs - it gives us hope. I pray that someday canine (AND ALL) cancers have a cure. 
Everyone - HUG YOUR GOLDEN AND GIVE THEM LOVE.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunshinesmom*

Sunshinesmom:

We are praying for Riley and you.
It's ok if I suffer, but NOT my dogs.
Funny how us moms are.
Golden Retrievers are wonderful-I love any big furry dog!
I also have a Samoyed that resembles a Polar Bear!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

*sunshinesmom* - don't give up on Riley - *Meggie is t-cell too*! The vet school is in awe of her, but she is like the energizer bunny - just keeps right on. She shows no sign of sickness and is now one year past diagnosis and still in first remission. 

You and Karen are both right though, can't deal with my pup being in pain. And, yes, cancer sucks- big time! I'd love to see us conquer this beast and soon!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Meggie's Mom - Just read your message and started to cry, then I heard dog tags ratteling down the hall and in came Riley - my big red goofball-"what's your problem?" is what I got from him and I just flopped on the floor laughing and hugging him. I won't give up - our doctor doesn't want to give up either - she still thinks we can get a good remission (so far we only had 6 weeks and then came out of remission). By the way, I have two more Goldens also (you can't have just one!) and they are so wonderful. They seem to understand why Riley is treated a little more special. Thank you. =)


----------



## sunshinesmom

Thank you Karen!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Don't you love the sound of those tags jingling?  That's good stuff. Kisses to your red boy: keep believing, keep hoping, keep loving him and keep those tags jingling!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's ACh antibiody test for myasthenia gravis came back higher than it was in December which is causing her oncologists some concern. After consulting with neurology, they decided since she doesn't show clinical signs and her megaesophagus has actually shown improvement, they don't want to aggressively treat her, but do want to give her something to prevent future deterioration. So she is now taking a drug called azathropine. It seems it can have nasty side effects of nausea and bone marrow suppression, so we are actively watching for anything unusual. Other than that she seems really good. 

Wasn't it Roseanne Roseannadanna who said, _"It's always something!"_?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie's ACh antibiody test for myasthenia gravis came back higher than it was in December which is causing her oncologists some concern. After consulting with neurology, they decided since she doesn't show clinical signs and her megaesophagus has actually shown improvement, they don't want to aggressively treat her, but do want to give her something to prevent future deterioration. So she is now taking a drug called azathropine. It seems it can have nasty side effects of nausea and bone marrow suppression, so we are actively watching for anything unusual. Other than that she seems really good.
> 
> Wasn't it Roseanne Roseannadanna who said, _"It's always something!"_?


Sending tons of good wishes and prayers your way. Please keep us posted. Ear rubs to you Miss Meggie.


----------



## Hudson

Hi........ give Meggie a hug, hope the drug does not cause any bad side effects!Thanks for the update.


----------



## goldensmum

Keeping fingers crossed for Meggie - hope the side effects give your girl a miss


----------



## Thor0918

Hope all is going ok for Meggie. I almost missed this. Sorry about not posting sooner.


----------



## maggie1951

Come on Meggie girl we know how strong you are.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

*Cindy and Meggie:*

Praying for you girls as always. Kisses and hugs.

*SUNSHINE MOM AND RILEY:*

You both are in my prayers, too! BIG kisses!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Karen - Love your new avatar! 

Thanks all. Megs is doing well and so far no side effects from this new drug. Now if I could just stop picking the things up bare handed... I hate dealing with rubber gloves.


----------



## Thor0918

Meggie'sMom said:


> Karen - Love your new avatar!
> 
> Thanks all. Megs is doing well and so far no side effects from this new drug. Now if I could just stop picking the things up bare handed... I hate dealing with rubber gloves.


 Are the rubber gloves to help stave off infection??


----------



## Fozzybear

Continued thoughts and prayers for you and Meggie. You are both amazing.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for the well wishes all. Meggie had some of that miracle food - ice cream - last night. 

No, the rubber gloves are because this drug is in the chemo family and it's for my protection. I'm really bad about having that ...oh, well... attitude when it comes to myself. Just not my dog or child!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy!*

Cindy:

I hate rubber gloves, too.
I'm the same way-it's ok for me to suffer but not my DOGS!

Thanks for compliment on my avatar!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie and Cindy and Riley and SunshineMom*

How are Meggie and Riley today?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's great. It's a cold, blustery, but sunny day here and she is napping. I've been sitting near and reading and putting my nose into her coat to breathe in that wonderful smell of hers ever so often. She saw my local vet this week and got gushing compliments on her coat. It's back to being thick and full and so, so soft again. Life is good. Hope you and your guys are good too, Karen.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Meggie is doing well with her new medicine. She is an amazing girl!! We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## sunshinesmom

I'm so happy for Meggie and you, I'm glad things are going well. Went to Riley's regular vet today for a CBC and I had "a feeling" about things and had Riley examined. An ultrasound revealed the lymphoma has infiltrated his liver, spleen, kidneys and possibly his heart. Riley had his last treatment 2/16. He's obviously no longer responding and any other treatment that could possibly do any good would make him sick. I will not do anything to make him feel bad. I pray that I do what's right. I want to make sure that he never suffers. We are now at that nightmarish point......Today Riley felt great - he ate too much, played with his toys and is currently snuggling with my husband and son - watching TV. I do not sleep at night. I'm just too stressed about this. Every little noise or movement Riley makes I check him. I just hate this. It's killing me.......


----------



## amy22

Im so glad Meggie isdoing so well YAY!!!
Sunshinesmom, Im so sorry Riley isnt feeling well....I understand about how every little noise or movenemt wakes you...I was the same with my girl Sandy. My prayers are with both of you and your sweet pups


----------



## Meggie'sMom

So sorry there is not better news for Riley. My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry about Riley. It sounds like you are doing everything to make his time here happy and loved which is the most important. Good luck and hope you have a long time left with him. HUGS to you and Riley 

Happy about our Meggie doing so well. Give her big kisses from us.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie went for a CBC last night. Since she is on this new med that's in the chemo family they want to keep an eye on white blood count etc. Her blood work was beautiful! Everything in normal range. She bounced around and kissed everybody and made them all smile. 

The vet tech's mother-in-law is involved in our local Relay for Life and is going to check and see if Meggie can walk in with the survivors. She would look so cute in her purple t-shirt!


----------



## Fidele

Yea for Meggie! Every time I see a new post on this thread, I have to open it - hoping & praying for continued good news! I hope Sunshine's Mom will find help & hope here. And I look forward to seeing Meggie in her cute purple T-shirt!


----------



## goldensmum

More hugs for Meggie - glad that it was good news


----------



## maggie1951

Fidele said:


> Yea for Meggie! Every time I see a new post on this thread, I have to open it - hoping & praying for continued good news! I hope Sunshine's Mom will find help & hope here. And I look forward to seeing Meggie in her cute purple T-shirt!


 
Me two i just have to look and keep it up Meggie girl


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie and Riley*

I'm so happy for Meggie and so sad for Riley and Riley's Mom I know that feeling of watching them and listening so closely. It is such torture for a Mom.
I will continue prayers.


----------



## Augie's Mom

So glad to hear the good news about Meggie, keep up the good work girlie.

I'm so sad to hear about Riley, my heart aches for what you are going through.


----------



## sunshinesmom

I really appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers. Riley had a GREAT day today!!! He ate too much (everything he wanted) and played. He's sitting here with me right now. I am very fortunate to have a home office and work at home. Everyday is "take your dog to work day"! Obviously this is a good day on the rollercoaster. You are all so helpful for those down days. Thank you all. Hug and kiss your precious Goldens for me.


----------



## Karen519

*sunshineMom*

SunshineMom:

So very happy Riley and you had a great day!!

I'm so glad you work at home-what a blessing.


----------



## Hudson

Thinking of you both often, hugs to Meggie and Riley. Savor every moment with your wonderful furry companions. Hope Riley has lots more good days.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Another really good day! The hospital where Riley had treatment is having an open house Sun. for their new cancer center. (I think we paid for a huge part of it!) I'm taking Riley and his little brother, Carson (his puppy picture is by my "name"). We're looking forward to thanking everyone for being so nice and for loving Riley so much. Riley feels good right now so it should be a fun visit. I'm cherishing every moment.....


----------



## Karen519

*Riley*

I am SO HAPPY that Riley is having a GOOD DAY, God Bless him and you.

Your LITTLE ONE, CARSON, IS ADORABLE!!!:wave:


----------



## sunshinesmom

Carson's still a puppy but he's nearly 3 years old. He was born with a badly deformed left front leg. He's basically a 3-legged dog. He has no idea he's different from any other dog. Actually, I believe he thinks he's a little boy - like my son - and not a dog. He loves Riley soooo much. He tries to do everything Riley does - it's really cute. I also have another rescue dog - Summer. She's 1/2 Golden and 1/2 Great Pyrennese (hope I spelled it right). You can't have just 1 Golden - they're too wonderful.


----------



## Karen519

*Carson*

Now that you told me about CARSON'S deformed leg I love him EVEN MORE.
Great Pyr's are AWESOME DOGS, too!

Yes, one of any dog is NEVER ENOUGH!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hope Riley has a good outing and gets lots of hugs - Carson too. 

I found out today that Meggie can participate in our local Relay For Life. I will be registering her as a survivor soon so she can walk that lap. Maybe one of the human survivors will want to hold her leash. It's not until mid-May, but I am being positive that she will get to do this!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Way to go Meggie. Lucky will be the person that will get to walk that lap with you. And Riley and Carson.... I bet you'll be the stars at the Open House. You're all just loves.


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that Riley has had some good days. Good luck with the visit tomorrow. I am sure they will be the hit there and get tons of kisses.


----------



## Karen519

*MeggiesMom, Meggie, SunshineMom, Riley, Carson and Summer*

Meggie's Mom, Meggie, SunshineMom, Riley, Carson and Summer

BIG kisses and hugs to all!!!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi all! Riley had a blast at the open house. I think he thought the party was for him. There were over 200 people there and Riley wanted to visit all of them. He ate several cookies, got a new bandana and was the first dog to officially sit on the lobby furniture (and shed on it). Many pictures were taken of him and we were able to hug and thank our doctor and her assistants. Carson, on the other hand, was overwhelmed and spent the afternoon in the car. It was Riley's day.
I think he still feels really good - his appetite it great - but his lymph nodes are growing. I assume we have at least a week or two before he starts to feel bad. I just can't believe it's finally come to this. Thankfully I'm doing better than I thought I would - I hadn't done too well up to this point. I'm very sad but it's hard to stay sad when Riley's so happy. I wish everyone had a Riley in their life to make them smile.
Thank you all for your good wishes - it means a lot.


----------



## Karen519

*SunshineMom*

SunshineMom

I am so very happy that Riley had a great time at the party and is still feeling good.

How do you know when lymph nodes are growing?

We have to savor each day-humans and animals alike, because we never know.
How old is your Riley again?

Please keep us all posted on you and all of your dogs. I look forward to the updates.

BIG HUGS AND KISSES to all of your Fur Kids!


----------



## sunshinesmom

I changed my avatar to a picture of my Riley - as usual - with a toy in his mouth! He is just 7 years old and his face is white already.
I check his submandibular (under his throat) lymph nodes. He also has lymph nodes behind his knees, up under his arms, in his abdomen, his tonsills, etc... I'm not going to check anymore - there's no reason. Riley is happy and that's all that matters at this point. I just checked - one more time - to see, and yes, and the hated lymphoma is progressing. I won't check again.......... Just hugs and kisses.
Everybody - hug your Goldens!!!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

sunshinesmom said:


> I'm not going to check anymore - there's no reason. Riley is happy and that's all that matters at this point. Just hugs and kisses.
> Everybody - hug your Goldens!!!!!!


Good decision Riley's Mom. 

Riley doesn't know he is sick and he is enjoying his doggie joie de vivre. There's no better gift than that! (((HUGS))) to you and Riley.


----------



## Fidele

Sunshine's Mom - Ive been where you are, and my heart is with you. God Bless!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie enjoying a beautiful summer-like day at the park.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

She looks great !!!!! What a miracle she is..... keep on keeping on Meggie !!!

Many prayers and ear rubs for Riley. His Dallas friends are sending good thoughts and wishes.


----------



## clairer

My prayers are with you and meggie... stay strong and positive...
and *laugh and play* that is the best medicine of all...
Claire & Lola


----------



## Fidele

Seeing beautiful Meggie, strong & happy, brings tears to my eyes - such a wonderful story! I'm so happy for you & hope you have many, many days full of pictures like this one!


----------



## Karen519

*Sunshinemom and Meggie's Mom*

Sunshinemom: Love your avator of your Riley-he's quite the baby.
Meggie's Mom: Meggie looks so wonderful in that picture.

Pray every night for Meggie and Riley.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Meggie looks so happy. She is such an inspiration. We will remember both Meegie and Riley in our prayers.


----------



## Fozzybear

Sunshinemom, I am so sorry Riley is going thru this. Hugs and prayers for you and Riley.

Meggies Mom, Meggie looks wonderfull!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Meggie looks Beautiful!! :smooch: Continued prayers for both she and Riley. Such an amazing story this has been, and I so hope you are blessed with many more sunny days to spend together,


----------



## Hudson

Hugs to Sunshinemum and Riley, sorry this is happening, what a blessing Riley is oblivious to his terrible disease, my heart goes out to you both..Love the avator. My Asha always has a stuffed toy in her mouth when she greets us. Treasure each and every day.

Meggies mum,... what an inspiration, thanks for sharing her wonderful picture


----------



## Karen519

*Sunshinemom and Riley and Meggie's mom and Meggie*

Sunshinemom and Riley and Meggie's mom and Meggie

I pray and think about you four everyday.

How are Riley and Meggie and the Moms doing?


----------



## Lady Di

> Meggie enjoying a beautiful summer-like day at the park.


Wow, does Meggie ever look beautiful.. So sorry I haven't been on here much lately but this does my heart good to see how beautiful she looks. Cowboy sends Meggie hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*SunshineMom and Meggie's Mom*

SunshineMom and Meggie's Mom: 
Checking in to see how Riley and Meggie are doing and of course the Moms.
I KNOW how much us Moms worry!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is still doing great. We're having a nasty, cold and wet weekend, so we're vegging out and trying to stay warm and hoping for spring weather soon. Megs was supposed to go in for a check up yesterday, but they kept calling for wintry mix or freezing rain in our area and I canceled her appointment and moved it to the 27th. She's a little stir crazy from being housebound, but I took her for a ride today in the car and she got a new toy, so she's pretty happy. She just took her new baby and went to bed. 

Hope Riley is well. Any news?


----------



## Packleader

Thanks for the update on your sweet girl. That's to bad you are having the nasty weather, and boy do they get cabin fever fast. Glad she got a new baby, can't go wrong with that. Haven't heard anything on Riley, sure hope we would.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi everyone! Thanks for the prayers and well wishes. Riley is still having "GOOD DOG DAYS". He's eating great, playing and prancing around with toys in his mouth all the time. I know what's coming but we're pretending like nothing's wrong (like when he was in remission). His lymph nodes are huge, though. He's very happy and I trust he'll tell me what to do. He's such a wonderful boy!


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so glad to hear Meggie is doing well.

Riley's family, I'm glad to hear that he is still doing well and having "GOOD DOG DAYS". You are so brave and unselfish in being able to put on a good front for him, it is so important for his wellbeing. He will tell you when its time, you'll just know in your heart. Until then just enjoy him! Wishing you many "GOOD DOG DAYS" to come.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Meggie is doing well. She is an amazing girl and such an inspiration!!

So glad Riley is having good days and enjoying them with his family. We will continue to keep Meggie and Riley in our prayers.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Somehow I have missed this thread and hadn't realized all that you've been through. You and Meggie are an inspiration. May you have many more wonderful years together!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's Mom and SunshineMom*

Meggie's Mom and SunshineMom

How are Meggie and Riley???


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie had a good day - went for a ride with her mama to pick up some hay for the horses this morning and stopped at Micky D's for a little ice cream.  Then this afternoon she went to the park and though she didn't want to stay in the dog park side, she did want to walk, so we did. I think she heard all the children playing on their side of the park because that's where she headed. Of course it could have been the aroma of the hamburgers their parents were cooking on a grill.  She's curled up tight with Pinkie Puppy now snoozing. 

Thanks for asking. Hope your two had a good day too.


----------



## AndyFarmer

I love to hear of Meggie's continued good days. Brings a big smile to my face, thank you so much for sharing her thoughts with us


----------



## BeauShel

It is so wonderful that Meggie is having these great days. Love all her happy days and fun adventures. Give our miracle girl a big hug.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is officially registered as a SURVIVOR at our local Relay for Life. Providing all is well with her in May, she will get to walk the survivor lap in her purple t-shirt.  Here's her web page if you would like to see it or to donate to the American Cancer Society to help her continue the fight. I'm so proud of my girl. 

http://main.acsevents.org/goto/meggie


----------



## Augie's Mom

Just made a donation. Come on everyone, this is our opportunity to support Meggie and kick cancer's butt!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

bumping up.

Is there a way one of the admins can keep this so everyone can see it?


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Meggie:

You and your Mom are amazing miracles!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Maybe I should make her another thread? What do y'all think - if so what forum do I put it under?


----------



## Augie's Mom

How about starting another thread in the Main section and hopefully one of the admins can put a "sticky" on it so it stays at the top.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Augie's Mom and thanks for the donation too!


----------



## ggdenny

I donated in memory of my past golden's Paul and Simon.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

So sweet, Garry. Thank you!


----------



## sunshinesmom

I just wanted to let you all know that Riley lost his battle with T-cell lymphoma last night. Our family is heart broken but our youngest Golden, Carson is devastated. Riley was his "big brother". Carson's not as close to his "sister", Summer (a Golden Pyr.)
Riley was the sweetest and most charming dog I ever met. I was always so proud of him. I don't know what else to say right now. I haven't slept since Mon. night and I feel numb.


----------



## Cam's Mom

sunshinesmom said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that Riley lost his battle with T-cell lymphoma last night. Our family is heart broken but our youngest Golden, Carson is devastated. Riley was his "big brother". Carson's not as close to his "sister", Summer (a Golden Pyr.)
> Riley was the sweetest and most charming dog I ever met. I was always so proud of him. I don't know what else to say right now. I haven't slept since Mon. night and I feel numb.


So sorry Riley lost his battle. A sad time for you all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

sunshinesmom said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that Riley lost his battle with T-cell lymphoma last night. Our family is heart broken but our youngest Golden, Carson is devastated. Riley was his "big brother". Carson's not as close to his "sister", Summer (a Golden Pyr.)
> Riley was the sweetest and most charming dog I ever met. I was always so proud of him. I don't know what else to say right now. I haven't slept since Mon. night and I feel numb.


I'm so so sorry for Riley's loss. This is such an awful cruel disease.... my heart goes out to your family. And I'm sure Meggie will be proudly walking in memory of Riley too. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry for the loss of Riley. Please know that you are all in our prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm so sorry about Riley. When you feel like talking about him, make him a special Rainbow Bridge tribute. He sure deserves it and we'd love to hear Riley stories. 

Meggie goes to the vet school Friday for a check up. I heard from her favorite resident today and she called Meggie a "rockstar". I tell you, if Megs wasn't such a silly goof ball, her head would be too big for her body by now.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear that Riley has passed. Please take comfort in knowing you did everything you could for your beloved boy and that he is now at peace, free from this terrible disease. We all share in your grief and heartache. ((HUGS)) to Riley's family.


----------



## daddysgirl

sunshinesmom said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that Riley lost his battle with T-cell lymphoma last night. Our family is heart broken but our youngest Golden, Carson is devastated. Riley was his "big brother". Carson's not as close to his "sister", Summer (a Golden Pyr.)
> Riley was the sweetest and most charming dog I ever met. I was always so proud of him. I don't know what else to say right now. I haven't slept since Mon. night and I feel numb.


I am so sorry. my heart goes out to you and Carson. there are so many things i want to say to you, but i just cant find the right words. all i can say is that i hate the word lymphoma and pray that one day that there will be a cure.


----------



## Fozzybear

sunshinesmom said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that Riley lost his battle with T-cell lymphoma last night. Our family is heart broken but our youngest Golden, Carson is devastated. Riley was his "big brother". Carson's not as close to his "sister", Summer (a Golden Pyr.)
> Riley was the sweetest and most charming dog I ever met. I was always so proud of him. I don't know what else to say right now. I haven't slept since Mon. night and I feel numb.


I am very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hudson

So very sorry Riley's life has ended and he is now at the Bridge. Thinking of you and your family at this very sad and painful time.


----------



## Packleader

It is gut wrenching to hear the news of Riley, I am sooo sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers during this painful time.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers - it all helps so much. I can't believe how much I miss Riley. I hate lymphoma! I hate canine cancer! All of my Goldens I've lost - I've lost to cancer. I want my Goldens to grow old, happy and stinky with me. My oldest Golden lived to 11 years - that was Sunshine, my soulmate.
Everyone, please HUG and KISS your Goldens and fur kids for me. I was thankful for every time I hugged and kissed my Riley (and trust me.......he got LOTS of hugs and kisses). =)


----------



## goldensmum

Sunshinesmom - so very sorry to hear that Riley is now at the bridge - he will be in safe paws there with new friends.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

sunshinesmom said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and prayers - it all helps so much. I can't believe how much I miss Riley. I hate lymphoma! I hate canine cancer! All of my Goldens I've lost - I've lost to cancer. I want my Goldens to grow old, happy and stinky with me. My oldest Golden lived to 11 years - that was Sunshine, my soulmate.
> Everyone, please HUG and KISS your Goldens and fur kids for me. I was thankful for every time I hugged and kissed my Riley (and trust me.......he got LOTS of hugs and kisses). =)


I'm so sorry you lost your Riley...I'm sure as Meggie makes her survivor walk around the track at an upcoming event, her Mom will be thinking of you. Meggie is talking this walk and collecting funds for the cancer society. Riley will be by her side in spirit I'm sure.

Here is Meggie's link...
http://main.acsevents.org/goto/meggie


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am just so sorry for your loss of Riley. I hate Lymphoma as well, it just isn't fair, that so many of our beloved Golden's die each year from Cancer. May you hold all those precious memories of him in your heart forever. He knew how much he was loved, by all the hugs and love you gave him. Be free sweet Riley, and play pain free at the Bridge.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for your loss of Riley. Cancer is one of the worst diseases that can take our goldens and people. I hope your memories will give you some peace of mind. I imagine that he will be walking in spirit with Meggie on her survivors walk for cancer. Run free Sweet Riley, know you are loved and missed, but will meet up with your family one day. Until that day, I hope that my Ben and Katie can keep you company.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You can be sure Riley will be with us in spirit as Meggie walks her survivor lap. She went for her onco checkup at the vet school yesterday and all the doctors and vet assistants mentioned how excited they are for Meggie. They are getting together a donation for her as well and I hope they'll soon be on her fundraising scroll.

Her checkup was great - good bloodwork, no changes in lymphnodes and neurology decided to wait 2 months before doing another myasthenia titer. They are hoping her numbers go back to normal and we can wean her off the azathioprine. 

We are sad that her resident who has taken such an interest in her will be moving in June - but she has taken a position with the Mayo Clinic! She is phenomenal and I wouldn't be surprised to see her name on important research toward a cure in the future.

Meggie is sleeping off all her excitement from yesterday.


----------



## moverking

YAY MEGGIE!​
What a girl, well, BOTH of you! It's wonderful to read that Meggie will be a beacon of hope for both humans and canines in her relay...can't wait to see pics and hear stories from it!
Thinking of you both:wave:


----------



## Fidele

sunshinesmom said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that Riley lost his battle with T-cell lymphoma last night. Our family is heart broken but our youngest Golden, Carson is devastated. Riley was his "big brother". Carson's not as close to his "sister", Summer (a Golden Pyr.)
> Riley was the sweetest and most charming dog I ever met. I was always so proud of him. I don't know what else to say right now. I haven't slept since Mon. night and I feel numb.


I've been away, and just read that Riley lost his battle. I'm so sorry and hope your memories of Riley will soon begin to fill the hole you must have in your heart right now.

Godspeed sweet Riley! (and please tell Belle (below) that we still love and miss her!)


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Meggie had a great checkup. She is such and inspiration!! I tell Tasha everyday that she needs to be as strong as Meggie.

Meggie'smom Tasha finished her chemo two weeks ago but her skin problems are still bad. The oncologist had the dermatologist come in today and they did a culture and changed her antibiotics. They also put her on Temaril for the itching. I know from reading about Meggie's treatment that she had skin problems. Is there anything you found that helped/worked? At the rate we are going I am afraid Tasha will pull all her fur out! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I wish I had the magic cure for Tasha - it took the weather turning cool and Meggie's hair growing back to finally get over the itchies. Warm epsom salts baths and cool rinses helped some. I met a lady who grooms Westies at the vet school on Friday and swears by MicroTek shampoo and spray once a week. Someone on here recommended it highly last summer and I never did find any and stuck with the oatmeal shampoos - well today I ordered some in case they come back with the hot weather. Worth a try. Did they give you malasab? It is frustrating. I did use an e-collar when I had to leave her alone. I hope you find something that helps and soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I swear by the Micro tek products. I order either from www.eqyss.com or petedge.


----------



## sunshinesmom

I hope Tasha feels better very soon. I pray she wins against the hated cancer as Meggie is winning! I love reading about these wonderful Goldens and their people fighting and winning their battles against the evil cancer. (Yes - we HATE canine cancer at this house). Give Tasha & Meggie Hugs and Snuggles from all of us at sunshinesmom's house (Riley's mom).
Chris


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thank you everyone for your help and kind words. They only gave me antibiotics and the antihistamine/prednisone. We are waiting to hear from U of Penn regarding the culture. We are trying a t-shirt because Mickey hates the e-collar and tries to pull it off Tasha. Please give Meggie a hug from us!

Betty, thank you for the website for the Micro tek products. I will give them a try. 

Riley's mom we are so sorry to hear about Riley. It is such a terrible disease that takes our beautiful furbabies. You will be in our prayers. He is watching over you all and will always be in your heart. How is Carson doing? Please give him a hug from us!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Wearing shirts did help Meggie's itching. Something about being covered up(?) Pat Graves at Bowwowware.com made her a pair of light weight jammies with 4 legs and they were wonderful - of course Megs had lost almost all her hair too. Not sure that Tasha is in that situation. Does the prednisone help? It did help Meg, but I worried about it interferring with future chemo so I didn't keep her on it long. 

Chris - I know what you mean about hating cancer. I am ticked off and ready to fight - that's one reason I've registered Meggie for the Relay Survivor lap. I want to do something! It's like the line from the _Network_ movie: "I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it any more!"


----------



## goldencontriever3

I don't want to highjack this thread but everyone has been so helpful and supportive here so I wanted you all to be the first to know. Tasha was our foster but today we decided to make her a member of the family. We want to give her a wonderful life!! We are taking over her care so I will be coming to you guys for advice. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Congrats on your adoption of Tasha!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Congratulations!!!! Tasha is a lucky girl. I bet that's what she wanted all along!!


----------



## Karen519

*Congrats*

CONGRATS to you and Tasha!

That is JUST WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## Marksj64

*I'll pray for Maggie*

I lost my friend Chess 3 months ago and I still miss him. He had cancer of the lymphomas and after diagnosed my Chess only had 2 weeks with us. I truly hope you have years left with your dear friend.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Marksj64 said:


> I lost my friend Chess 3 months ago and I still miss him. He had cancer of the lymphomas and after diagnosed my Chess only had 2 weeks with us. I truly hope you have years left with your dear friend.


 I'm so sorry for your loss of Chess. I lost my sweet Riley to lymphoma also. It's wonderful to read about Meggie's triumphs - I hope she beats the #$%@& out of lymphoma!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you *Marksj64*. It means a lot coming from someone who so recently lost their baby. I hope we have years left too. We are making the most of every day. 

I took a few pictures yesterday with the bright sun and the wind, Meggie's coat looked so pretty. Those of you who followed us last summer will know how far we've come:


----------



## Fidele

Shiny, thick coat - Meggie looks just beautiful and so happy!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Meggie looks lovely, happy and healthy! You can't ask for more than that....good job, Mom.


----------



## Hudson

What wonderful photos of Meggie! Just precious!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Meggie looks so happy!! She is a beautiful girl. I am glad she is doing so well.

I am so sorry to hear you lost Chess to lymphoma. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

Thank you everyone for your kind words regarding Tasha. We are so glad she is now part of the family.


----------



## goldensmum

Wow - that pic of Meggie is amazing - you should be so proud of yourself for getting her looking like that after all that girl went through. Think it's time another whacking big hug to be sent.

Also good to hear that Tasha has her forever home

Marksj64 - so sad to hear of your loss


----------



## teddyobear

*Goldens with cancer and Goldens with itchy skin*

For all Golden's with skin and coat problems: It is necessary to start internally to get rid of the skin condition. I have owned Goldens for years and have tried many products to help itchy skin, hot spots, pulling hair out and dry/flaky skin. What works: First, feeding with all natural/ holistic dog foods, such as Eagle Pack Holistic Lamb and Rice or California Natural Lamb and Rice. The dog is less likely to have a reaction to the Lamb products. Chicken ingredients will make them itch as well as beef.
I also give my dogs 2- 1000mg. FLAX SEED OIL Capsules daily. Human grade, you can buy at Walmart. I will add in scrambled egg to there food.
Once a hot spot has occurred I use all natural EMU OIL, you can buy it online. I apply it to the effected area and they stop itching almost instantly. It is human grade as well. The Flax seed oil caps help the immune system in our dogs and us as well. 
For Cancer.. I have a 15 year old, Lily, who has had a small grade 3 tumor removed 3 times since 2004. She is taking ARTEMISININ, it is a supplement you can buy online. I give her 200 mg in the am and 100 in the pm. I also give her BENDRYL capules twice a day. Vets will have you give this to your dog once they have been diagnoised with CA, it is used to stop the spread of CA along with the ARTEMISININ. ( the amount given is determined by the weight of the dog).I gave been giving Lily this and she is doing so good its miraculus to say the lease. 
For shampoos: I use a soap-free one. TROPICLEAN OATMEAL &TEA TREE SHAMPOO AND TROPICLEAN KIWI CONDITIONER NATURAL REMOISTURIZER. All natural ingred. coconut base shampoo, with oatmeal, papaya, yucca, tea tree, vit E, aloe vera and kiwi. It works great. 
Brushing helps stimulate the oil glands in the skin so I do it daily.
Try it it works. 










Meggie'sMom said:


> I wish I had the magic cure for Tasha - it


----------



## sunshinesmom

Oh my gosh...Meggie is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Awww... thanks *sunshine'smom*. I think she is too and I would love to find that young girl at the McDonald's drive thru window from last summer who turned her nose up at Megs after she'd lost all her hair during radiation treatments and said "Eww, she's funny looking" and say "Look at her now!". Hurt both our feelings something awful. 

Meggie played frisbee with me in the back yard today. Nothing rambunctious - but she went after them and brought them back.  I love this little girl.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Just checking in on our hero Meggie! The latest pictures of her are beautiful...I got all teary-eyed looking at them!


----------



## goldenluver

Aww what a beauty she is. I'm so glad she is doing so well. I wish there be a cure for this evil disease so no dog ever has to go through it or humans.


----------



## goldenluver

goldencontriever3 said:


> I don't want to highjack this thread but everyone has been so helpful and supportive here so I wanted you all to be the first to know. Tasha was our foster but today we decided to make her a member of the family. We want to give her a wonderful life!! We are taking over her care so I will be coming to you guys for advice. Thank you for all your help.


 Congratulations, that is wonderful.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Megs is off to the vet school tomorrow for a check up and probably another myasthenia titer. I have noticed her jumping like she's startled and then in her face she will flinch a few times - almost as if she thinks something is going to hit her in the face. I'm not sure if it's a vision thing or if it has something to do with the myasthenia. It doesn't happen often, but enough for me to notice. I'll ask about it tomorrow. She's "lost" me at the dog park a couple of times too - she can hear me but can't seem to pick me out when there's a lot of people and dogs milling around. That makes me think it could be vision. Anyway, we'll see what the docs think.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Ack! Come on Meggie, let's get a good report tomorrow!!!


----------



## Fidele

Pulling for a good report for Meggie the Wonder Dog!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Fingers crossed that Meggie gets a sterling report tomorrow; she's a gorgeous miracle girl, that one


----------



## mainegirl

i;ll add meggie to beau for my prayers tonight and tomorrow
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You guys do good work - Megs got a fabulous check up report today. I told the vet tech about the flinching, but no one really addressed it. I'll watch her and see if it continues. Her bloodwork was beautiful. Slightly high cholesterol - maybe we should watch the ice cream celebrations  Naah - probably not. 

I got to talk to her resident who's headed to the Mayo Clinic in June. She is not seeing patients now, just studying overwhelmingly for Boards, and she came out and visited with me a while. She will be working in human oncology at Mayo doing rounds to different onco specialists, but working with one doctor in particular with some experimental procedures and hopes to bring back to the vet oncologists in a few years what she has learned to use with our dogs and cats. The woman is brilliant, I tell you, and we are in good hands with her helping us toward a cure. 

Meggie took the staff a beautiful birthday cake and they were all excited about enjoying it with their lunch. 

They're saving the myasthenia titer for next month.

She's plumb exhausted right now. They said everybody made a special effort to see her today. She's still their miracle.


----------



## Augie's Mom

So glad to hear Meggie passed her check up with flying colors. Keep up the great work Meggie!!


----------



## Hudson

Happy to hear Meggie is doing so well after her check up. Just wonderful Hugs!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Meggie got a good report!!


----------



## Fidele

Meggie is their miracle - and OURS! Yea, Meggie!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Yeah for Meggie!!!!! You go girl and kick butt with that HATED lymphoma!!!! I love miracles!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Meggie is a miracle and a true inspiration for all of us!!
How two such WONDERFUL WOMEN ended up together is in itself a miracle!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I just love you Karen - the next time work drops a boulder on me, I can read this and smile.  

Thanks for the congrats and good wishes from all of you - Meg sends her funny kisses.


----------



## amy22

I just saw that this thread had been updated! Im so glad to hear good things about Meggie's heath!!! You go girl!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

How are you and are Celebrity Meggie doing????


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hey Karen - thank you for thinking of us. I feel like I have been out of the land of the living for the past couple of weeks - I'm in charge of state exams at our high school and in all honesty have been too exhausted to think clearly for days. I finally got some decent sleep last night, but have to spend most of today at graduation. I would seriously consider drastic life changes right now (chuck it all, move to an island and live hand to mouth), but I have too many elderly animals in my care to do it.  

Anyway, Meggie is doing well. We put her on Lasix about 2 weeks ago because I noticed labored breathing after very little exertion. X-rays confirmed some fluid around her heart - this happened last summer about this time and so I knew what to look for and wasn't surprised. It's been very hot and very humid. 

She goes to the vet school on the 19th for an onco checkup and they want to do the titer for myasthenia again. I think their hope is that it will show improvement or possible remission from it, but I'm not sure that it will. Her back legs are still weak and may even be a bit worse. Again - it could be the hot humid weather and arthritis. She is 11. 

She is back to sleeping at my feet when I'm on the computer, which was always her place before she got sick and she had stopped doing it for the past year, so that feels very nice. 

Hope the Snobear ad Smooch are well and everyone else's pups too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie had a good check up at the vet school this morning. Her myasthenia titer won't be back for a couple of weeks and we'll find out if they are going to wean her off the meds or change them. 

She's itchy around her face since the weather turned hot, but they only suggested Bendryl unless it gets worse. 

All in all good news! No swollen lymph nodes!


----------



## BeauShel

Glad she got a good report and we will keep our fingers and paws crossed for the test to come back good too. Give our miracle girl a big kiss.


----------



## h06ben

Glad to hear she is doing well! I know you are glad to have her back in her "place"!


----------



## artbuc

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie was diagnosed today with canine lymphoma. I noticed a swollen gland under her left jaw on Monday night and took her to the vet on Tuesday morning. The vet took a lab sample and the results came back intermediate stage lymphoma. My heart is broken. Megs is 9, will be 10 in April.
> 
> She will go in on Monday for surgery. Rather than starting with a biopsy, the vet wants to go ahead and take the lymp node out and anything else she might see that appears abnormal. She said we'd discuss treatments on Monday as well. I know I've read here and other places that lymphoma responds well initially to chemo/prednisone treatment and that first remissions can last a year or so, but subsequent remissions are shorter and harder to come by. I want forever with my sweet girl, I know that's ridiculous. I suppose we all do. I also know that many of you have had to face this. Any and all advice will be listened to and appreciated. My vet is very much in favor of holistic approaches along with conventional. She already told me to give her green tea.
> 
> So anyone with experience willing to share?
> 
> We just ordered our "Cure Canine Cancer" dog tag from The Morris Animal Foundation last week. I had no idea how relevant it would be for us.


My Murphy had advanced lymphoma and responded very well to chemo. He was on it for a year and never had any side effects. He lived two years after chemo when he succumbed to a different form of cancer. The chemo regimen was developed by the Univ of Penn and my vet only charged me for the drug itself. Based only on my experience, I would say go for the chemo.


----------



## Ljilly28

Nice work, Meggie the star.


----------



## Fozzybear

Glad Meggie had a great check up!


----------



## magiclover

Great news! Meggie you are an inspiration!


----------



## hawtee

Just checking in to see how Meggie was doing, glad to see the good report.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks y'all. Meggie's oncologist actually thanked me for bringing her on Fridays so she would be the assigned vet for her and one of the vet techs told me that she just had to get Meggie out and play with her while she was in the back so she could get some kisses. Makes me feel good to know that my girl is a "favorite".


----------



## Lady Di

Cindy, that's wonderful news. Glad to hear Miss Meggie is doing great and maybe now that things are winding up at school you'll be able to take a little break. Let me know when you're ready to read something. Hugs for you and Meggie.


----------



## Fidele

Such wonderful news!:appl::greenboun:banana::roflmao:
Know you hold your breath every time you take her in - until you get the reports - but both of you are such an inspiration!

Meggie and Cindy::You_Rock_


----------



## Finn's Fan

Great news that Meggie's check up was all good, and how sweet that the onco folks are wild about your girl


----------



## Augie's Mom

Great News!! Keep up the good work Meggie!!!


----------



## amy22

Im so gald that Meggies check up went well!! YAY for Meggie!!!


----------



## goldensmum

Great News for Meggie


----------



## sarebear

So happy to catch up on you and miraculous Meggie! God bless her golden heart. Sorry about the humidity, tell your girl not a lot of humans fare well in it either! I sure don't! And thank you for your kind words for Boz, he sends big golden kisses for you and Meggie! Hugs Sarah


----------



## maggie1951

Thats such good news for that lovely girl Meggie


----------



## sunshinesmom

I am so glad to hear Meggie is doing well!!! Thank you for the updates - I've been thinking about her!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's myasthenia titer came back much improved. From 4.27 six months ago, down to .95 this past month. They are keeping her on the same dose of azathioprine as before though and will check again in 6 months. 

I do feel like she has aged a lot in the past couple of months. Not sure if it's the weather and allergies wearing on her or just the way things are. She got strangled this morning an hour or so after her breakfast and it took a while to straighten her out. She gets really upset when it happens, and I do too thinking about aspiration pneumonia again. We don't want that!

I let her go on a round of prednisone starting this week to rid her of the itching. We'll see how that plays out, but she needed some relief. 

Thanks for good thoughts for my sweet girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Meggie and you are always on my mind!


----------



## Fidele

Good news on the myasthenia titer! You & Miss Meggie are thought of frequently & both are still heros in my book!


----------



## Thor0918

Thanks for the update. The prednisone also helped Zeus maintain his appetite. 
So maybe you'll get an added bonus out of that. I'm glad she's doing so well!


----------



## BeauShel

Glad that Our Meggie girl is doing so well. Give that girl a big hug and kiss.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Meggie is doing so well!! Give her a big hug from us.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for all the good thoughts. It's just hard seeing Megs slow down so much. Every day is more and more a gift.


----------



## goldensmum

Hugs coming for Meggie


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm glad to hear that Meggie is doing well, I was wondering how our miracle dog was.

Since her checkups are good, I would attribute the noticeable slow down to the weather and the allergies. Hope the pred brings her some relief.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Thanks for the update on our hero Meggie! As always...continued thoughts and prayers are being sent her way. It is hard to see them wind down. She has been through so much and is a true inspiration. Keep up the fight good girl!


----------



## sarebear

_I am sooo happy for Meggie, Boz and I are having some sirloin in her honor///////!!!_


----------



## hawtee

Checking in to see how Meggie is doing in this heat. Hope the itching has subsided somewhat. Glad to see the tests coming back more toward normal..
You go Meggie!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for checking. The prednisone has stopped the itching, but Meggie is very hungry, very thirsty and she pees a lot! All to be expected. We are having a lovely day for July - low humidity, temps in the 70s and she had a great time at the park this morning. Life is good.  Wish we could keep this weather!


----------



## Fidele

Every time I see a post from you, I hold my breath until I'm able to read its good news! Glad Miss Meggie is doing so well!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Oh thank goodness for Wonderful Meggie! What an inspiration!! Please give her a big hug and kiss for all of us who love to read about her triumphs!!
I can't tell you how much it means to me to see your sweet girl beat that horrible lymphoma again and again! I always smile when I think of you two.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Just wanted to post a happy note - Megs had another check up at the vet school yesterday. She is fantastic! Complete remission holds and everything else looked great! She is bouncy these days and looking forward to a fall beach trip!!


----------



## maggie1951

What fantastic news Cindy i am so pleased for Meggie


----------



## Claire's Friend

Great news!! Way to go Meggie !!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Whoo Hoo Meggie! Such fabulous news! 

Hugs and pooch smooches from Augie and I.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Here's a current picture of the girl - sun is in her eyes.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Here's a current picture of the girl - sun is in her eyes.


She looks radiant!! What a beautiful picture.


----------



## maggie1951

Cindy she looks so well and happy


----------



## Finn's Fan

Awww, Cindy, she looks wonderful! A fall beach trip sounds like just the ticket to celebrate continued remission


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh what a beautiful girl Meggie is! So glad you got such wonderful news. It is definitely time to celebrate. Give Meggie a big hug!!


----------



## Fidele

WONDERFUL news! And she looks *fabulous!* Where will she get to go to the beach?


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

Meggie is just breathtaking!!!  She is SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Duke's Momma

She really is gorgeous. I love her color and you would never know she's dealing with this! 

She looks lot like our boy Duke. I just got on this thread and am so happy that you've had great success with her treatment.


----------



## Fozzybear

I Love seeing happy pictures of Meggie.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is a happy girl.  You have no idea how I tear up when I type those words. I know what a miracle her life is to me. Thanks for sharing in our joy. She really has been nothing but a happy carefree dog this summer.

*Fidele* - we take Megs to Atlantic Beach in North Carolina. There's a wonderful little family owned hotel that is so pet friendly called the Atlantis Lodge, http://www.atlantislodge.com/ which we found when she was still a puppy. This area of the beach is still beach, not a commercial mess of night life and shopping. In October it is quiet and filled with people who come for the fishing. We just hope the Atlantic hurricane season stays quiet.


----------



## BeauShel

Meggie is just beautiful. I know that area of North Carolina and it is beautiful. Meggie have fun running in the ocean and having fun. We love you girl.


----------



## Fidele

As a kid, I went every summer to Wrightsville Beach, NC - great memories!


----------



## hawtee

OMG Cindy, Meggie looks fantastic!!! I am so glad all is going well and I know the little miss is ready for some fun in the sun..
Hugs


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Took Meggie to the vet yesterday because my son noticed a new lump just behind her rib cage. They aspirated and it was a fatty lipoma. Whew! I was holding my breath. The little energizer bunny keeps on going. 

I did enter her story in the 2010 Cancer Can't Keep A Good Dog Down calendar contest. http://2dogs2000miles.blogspot.com/2009/06/calendar-news.html They sent me an email back telling me how amazing they thought Meggie's story was. Will keep you posted when voting begins.


----------



## Ljilly28

Meggie'sMom said:


> Took Meggie to the vet yesterday because my son noticed a new lump just behind her rib cage. They aspirated and it was a fatty lipoma. Whew! I was holding my breath. The little energizer bunny keeps on going.
> 
> I did enter her story in the 2010 Cancer Can't Keep A Good Dog Down calendar contest. http://2dogs2000miles.blogspot.com/2009/06/calendar-news.html They sent me an email back telling me how amazing they thought Meggie's story was. Will keep you posted when voting begins.


Unbelievable Meggie! I held my breath when I saw the word "lump" and then was jubilant over the lipoma. What a girl she is.


----------



## moverking

Go, Meggie! 
I think we ought to hook up (lol, not literally) Meggie and Maarten...they could be our Golden Years Golden Couple...

Two phenomenal dogs


----------



## goldensmum

Meggie's pic is beautiful, and glad to hear that her lump was a fatty lipoma.

Sending some hugs for your very special girl


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Meggie*

Cindy and Meggie You know I LOVE YOU BOTH!

MEGGIE is just stunning!!!


----------



## Noey

I too am very sad to hear about Meggie. I hope her surgery goes well and they can give you good direction to go in and Meggie stays in as much comfort as possible.


----------



## amy22

I am so glad to hear good news!! GO MEGGIE!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## amy22

and..what a beautiful picture of meggie!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Glad to hear it was nothing more than a fatty lipoma. Keep up the good work Meggie!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks all. Meggie had a good weekend - Sunday outing for ice cream. 

*Noey*, sweetie, I think you have Megs confused with someone else? No surgery here - thankfully! 

I ordered me and Megs one of Luke Robinson's (2dogs200miles.org) Canine Cancer Caucus t-shirts. If we can't walk beside him in DC, we will walk with him in spirit! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rGd-79UhuM


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie and Cindy*

Meggie and Cindy!!

Love you both!1


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love you too *Karen*! Megs was really bouncing on her morning walk today - we had a cool snap of fall in the air and it put a spring in her step. I got the PDF file of Meggie's article as it will appear in the NCSU-CVM magazine. Don't know how to attach a PDF here, but I can email it to you if you'd like to see it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Just click


Post Reply
Manage attachments
browse
find the file
upload
submit


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Well that was my ID-10-t error for the day. Thanks Kim! I've just never paid attention to the file extensions to notice that PDFs work. 

Here's Megs article!


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie's coat just sparkles! Great that she just had a lipoma and that her checkup was good.
Way to go Meggie!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I was browsing through the posts and admiring this gorgeous redhead when I remembered (an unusual occurence) cindy's TV appearance for Meg's cancer relay.
_Soggy Strawberries coming right up!_
I hope you two girls keep having a great life together.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Here's Megs article![/QUOTE]

So beautifully written, such a lovely tribute to Meggie.
It fills your heart with emotion and brings tears to your eyes.


----------



## sunshinesmom

I love the article!!!! I saved it and printed it and I'm putting it in Riley's memory box. I think of my goofy, sweet Riley almost constantly. It's been so sad and so hard since he's been gone. I love reading the posts about Meggie - it makes me feel good. Some goldens CAN beat this. Hopefully, someday soon ALL goldens (all dogs) can beat canine cancer!
Cindy, thank you for all that you do...Bless you and Meggie!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I don't know if lymphoma has a colored ribbon the way breast cancer has the pink ribbon, but I was browsing through some stuff and came across these silver ribbon charms with paw prints on them:

http://www.pinkribbonshop.com/sterling-silver-awareness-ribbon-charm-with-paw-prints.aspx

http://www.pinkribbonshop.com/sterling-silver-charm-awareness-ribbon-in-paw-print.aspx


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Bless you and Meggie and SunshineMom-that is so neat you printed the article and put it in Riley's memory box.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

*sunshine'smom* - Meggie and I are very touched that her article is included in Riley's memory box. What a sweet idea to make one. I know you miss that boy and his goofy personality. 

Thanks for reminding me of "soggy strawberries" *Copper'sMom*! I will never live that down! 

And I love the silver charms with the paws,* Augustus McCrae's Mom * I did find a web page with cancer colors http://www.chemosavvy.com/page_314.htm It lists lymphoma as lime green. Not exactly what I consider the most attractive color, but being a red-head, green is one of Meggie's colors.

The girl enjoyed having her mom home and extra day this weekend. She's happy and very bouncy!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Cindy - I wanted to bring this back to the top so I wouldn't have to keep searching to find it while I'm reading Meggie's incredible story!

I cheated (like I do in books) and jumped up to page 90 something and saw a picture of her. OMG - she looks so much like Duke!!!!! I'm crying. I'm so glad, happy, overcome, all those emotions regarding your Meggie and hers and your journey with this incidious disease. Another red head will be victorious over it and his name is Duke.

The other red head and other Cindy :wave:


----------



## Duke's Momma

Meggie'sMom said:


> Here's a current picture of the girl - sun is in her eyes.


Here it is. And, she's barely gray, just like my boy! If they were the same age, I'd swear they were litter mates! OMG, she's beautiful. lol She really is.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping MEGGIE'S STORY!

DUKE'S MOM

HERE IS WHERE THE 100 PAGE STORY IS LOCATED.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=931203#post931203


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks *Duke's Mom* - other Cindy - we are going to get confused!!  I do know the punched in the stomach feeling initially that goes with this diagnosis and the coming unglued feeling of "hurry up and start treatment!" I've been following Duke's thread as well and wish him every possible good thing. 

I'm here - always if you need a friend and someone who understands. I haven't had my family close by, my boy is in college, and so many of my friends and work colleagues don't get it. I don't know what I would have done without the good people of this board. You guys are that knot I tied at the end of my rope many times. If I can do the same for you, I will. 

Meggie goes in for an onco checkup tomorrow. Hoping always for the best. We never take anything for granted.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Meggie will be in our thoughts tomorrow. Hope you get good news from the vet. Give Meggie a big hug!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Praying for Meggie's checkup tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel

Praying for good news tomorrow for Meggie.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Praying for another wonderful checkup for our hero - Meggie!!

I just went through this tread, back about a year - when Riley was just diagnosed and I joined GRF. I just feel I really have to thank you Cindy - and everyone who visits this thread. I bet I speak for many when I say this thread has been such a comfort, wealth of knowledge and support and - mostly - INSPIRATION!!!! (Yeah Meggie!!)
You know, some people think that those of us who love our fur kids soooo much and will do anything for them are crazy. I say those people are seriously missing out and there is something wrong with anyone who doesn't love animals.
I'll be thinking about Meggie tomorrow (actually, I think about her lots - seems like I know her )


----------



## Duke's Momma

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks *Duke's Mom* - other Cindy - we are going to get confused!!  I do know the punched in the stomach feeling initially that goes with this diagnosis and the coming unglued feeling of "hurry up and start treatment!" I've been following Duke's thread as well and wish him every possible good thing.
> 
> I'm here - always if you need a friend and someone who understands. I haven't had my family close by, my boy is in college, and so many of my friends and work colleagues don't get it. I don't know what I would have done without the good people of this board. You guys are that knot I tied at the end of my rope many times. If I can do the same for you, I will.
> 
> Meggie goes in for an onco checkup tomorrow. Hoping always for the best. We never take anything for granted.


These days it doesn't take much for me to get confused! I just may take you up on that offer! I don't know what I'd do without the good people of this board as well. It's amazing the strength that comes!\

I'll be praying for a good report. You two are my inspiration.


----------



## goldensmum

Keeping everything crossed here for Meggie, and sending up a prayer as well.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I've said it before - you guys are good! Meggie got a great checkup!! Even her liver numbers that were high in August were back in normal range (they think it was because she was on pred then). Once again we made it - there and back again.

Oh and *sunshinesmom*, when you said:


> I think about her lots - seems like I know her


It made me think of an email I got from the lady who put Meggie on TV during her Relay event. I still send her updates and she said:


> I have to tell you this. I was reading the story you wrote, and trying to figure out how to best post this, when someone came into the office. They instantly knew it was Meggie without me saying anything.
> Yes she has touched many,


Makes me feel so good about my girl. Thank you. 

And special hugs back for you and yours *goldensmum*. You have been with us every step of the way!


----------



## goldencontriever3

We are so glad Meggie had a good checkup!! That is wonderful news! Give that beautiful girl a big hug and make sure to spoil her. We will continue to keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## sunshinesmom

I knew Meggie would be fine!!!!! I'm so happy!!!! Give her hugs and kisses from Carson, Summer and me!!


----------



## Fidele

WOOOOO HOOOO! Go Meggie! So glad the check-up went well! While you'll never know, I think it's fair to say you & Meggie have touched an astonishing number of people!


----------



## goldensmum

WHOOPPEEEE - so thrilled for this news - Reeva's rooing and Quinn's doing the happy dance and me i'm sitting here crying happy tears. 

Sending big hugs for one very special girl -


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Meggie*

*Cindy and Meggie I couldn't be happier for the both of you.
This made my day!!*

My Sister, Ronnie, just found out yesterday that her 14 year old cat, Jake, has lymphoma. He has a tumor near his stomach. Ronnie and Frank are seeing an oncologist with Jake today.

Please keep Jake and my Sister and her Hubby in your prayers.
Thanks!!


----------



## Thor0918

Hey Cindy, that's great news!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Excellent news for Meggie!


----------



## sunshinesmom

So how is our wonderful Meggie doing???? Please give an update - I think of her so much.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Awwww, thanks for thinking of us. Megs is doing great. She is getting anxious because we're going to the beach on Thursday and she knows I am packing things and that something is going on. She either gets really worried that she's going to be left behind (she never is) or she's excited and wants to get a move on!  Not always sure which. This is her trip by the way, she just adores the beach.

I have also been a bit anxious because I've heard that deep cough come out of her a couple of times lately - the one that preceded aspiration pneumonia last November/December. I'm being vigilant about our upright feeds and keeping her vertical afterward. I'm also wondering if the change in weather is connected. It doesn't seem possible, but then again there are different allergens in the air in the fall. And allergies affect nasal passages which are connected to the esophagus... right? I'm giving her some Benadry just in case, but I have no idea that it really helps.

Hope you are good. How is baby Carson - not so babyish any more I'm guessing? And Summer?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope you all have a wonderful time at the beach and that cough goes away!!!


----------



## Fidele

Cedar & I are enjoying the thoughts of you & Meggie on the beach. Have a great time!!!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Have a wonderful time at the beach!!! 
Carson and Summer are good - thanks for asking. Summer's really stinky and needs a bath (she's 1/2 pyr. and that means lots and lots of thick fur!) and Carson's got his 1st hot spots - poor guy. I read about some remedies in the GRF and am trying Listerine and Gold Bond. I'm not sure if it's working yet.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Meggie*

Cindy and Meggie:

You two bathing beauties have a wonderful time at the beach.

YOU SO DESERVE all the wonderful times together!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks y'all!  Looks like the weather might cooperate this year. 

I bought a used Honda Civic yesterday and brought it home today and Meggie is in love with it. She went out, hopped in the back seat and was ready for a ride. She's so funny. I had a Civic when she was a puppy and she loved that car - sold it when I bought a Jeep thinking Megs would love it and she has never been a big fan - I think she doesn't like how high the doors are and she has to have help getting in. She can hop in the Civic by herself. She'll now enjoy her ride to the beach.

Sunshine'sMom - do you know about Luke Robinson who is walking from Austin to Boston with his 2 great pyrs, Murphy and Hudson, to raise awareness about canine cancer? You can follow them on 2dogs2000miles.org and on Twitter and Facebook. 

Hey Fidele and Karen! Hope you are both well along with Cedar, Snobear and the Smooch!


----------



## goldensmum

Hope you both have a great time at the beach - and don't forget that piccies of Meggie are compulsory. Have a safe journey - big hugs are on their way


----------



## sunshinesmom

I'm so excited (and behind the times) but I just figured out how to load older pictures!! I know I have made many friends in this particular thread and now I want to introduce you all to my Sunshine. He was my first Golden and the love of my life.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Beautiful picture! It looks like Sunshine should have his own TV show in the Lassie tradition - this would be the photo on the opening credits!


----------



## Fidele

How was the beach?
Pictures please!


----------



## Hudson

Glad Meggie is doing so well, hope you both enjoyed the beach! Hugs to Meggie!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

We're leaving for the beach today! In about an hour actually - be back Sunday.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Well how was the trip??? How's our Meggie doing? I hope you both had a GREAT time!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie had a wonderful time at the beach - the weather was perfect. It felt more like July than October, sunny every day. She waded, chased tennis balls, dug in the sand and just breathed in that wonderful beach clean air. She's a happy girl!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Great pictures, looks like she had a blast!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Thank you so much for sharing those beautiful pictures of our Meggie. (I hope you're aware that she's sort of ours now too - so many of us in here love her so much even though we've never actually met her.) I'm really glad you two had such a great weekend!!! SHE LOOKS JUST GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Wow! She is beautiful and you two are our inspiration. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Meggie looks so happy in the pictures!! Glad you both had a good time at the beach. She is such a beautiful pup!


----------



## iLoveEnzo

im sorry to hear about this. Do you know any information about homoeopathy？i think most of health problem because of the weak immu system（like vac, drug,unhealth dry food, some drugs of prevent flea, etc). if we give the dogs more natural life-style, they will getting better from the illness
hope meggie can getting better after the surgery


----------



## sunshinesmom

iLoveEnzo said:


> im sorry to hear about this. Do you know any information about homoeopathy？i think most of health problem because of the weak immu system（like vac, drug,unhealth dry food, some drugs of prevent flea, etc). if we give the dogs more natural life-style, they will getting better from the illness
> hope meggie can getting better after the surgery


Oh...you need to read the current stuff in here and not the old depressing stuff. Meggie is currently our hero, she is thriving with no signs of lymphoma and an inspiration to all.


----------



## iLoveEnzo

sunshinesmom said:


> Oh...you need to read the current stuff in here and not the old depressing stuff. Meggie is currently our hero, she is thriving with no signs of lymphoma and an inspiration to all.


:doh:sorry, i miss a lot~
:--big_grin:im glad to hear that meggie is getting better~~~~


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, I should probably have started a new thread for Megs a long time ago, but I just can't bring myself to do it. Superstitious? I don't know. I don't want to tempt the Fates, but also I kind of like having her story linear. 

Thanks for all the nice comments on her. She is having a great fall. Will keep you posted on next month's check up and the Bark for Life events she's been invited to.


----------



## BeauShel

She is just gorgeous and looks so happy. I think she is a hero and inspiration to everyone here 2 legged and 4 legged.


----------



## Lady Di

So glad to hear Meggie two are doing well. Don't spend alot of time on here and when I see Miss Meggie's thread come up it always makes my heart jump just a little. Hugs for you and Meggie.


----------



## goldensmum

So glad that you both had a good time - she looks as if she had a great time.

Hugs on their way for a very special girl


----------



## coppers-mom

The beach pictures are wonderful. Megs is such a pretty girl; her coat just glows.

I'm glad she is doing well. I know she means the world to you and you mean just as much to her.:smooch:

It is tooooo cold here right now, but it supposed to warm up by the weekend. I am looking forward to a little indian summer since I am NOT ready for winter, but then again I never am.:no:

Copper is loving the cold weather, but little thin haired Jack (bassettX) is already shivering. I agree with him.

I hope you and Megs are having a great time regardless of the weather!
You guys are a wonderful inspiration and I smile when I think of her.:wavey:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hey Teresa - sorry I've been so slack in emailing. The PSAT almost killed me last week. I had a whole hall of rooms whose online clocks didn't keep correct time! How in the...? Anyway, no one died during testing or because of it. I have to keep perspective. 

We're supposed to warm up a little as the week goes on too. Had a little frost this morning and expect some tomorrow. Meggie LOVES cold weather. I have a cat who thinks he is freezing like your Jack and my son's puppy, Jack, is probably also freezing. He's coming to stay with me the end of next week while he boy goes off to Pittsburg to a big Agriculture convention. 

Here's a link to one of the Bark for Life events Meggie is participating in next month. I hope they'll get a nice turn out. 

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/R...fr_informational&pg=informational&fr_id=24667


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased Meggie is doing so well i always keep an eye out for your post's


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

Thank you for the beach pics of Meggie-she looks just beautiful as always.
How is her cough?

Sunshines Mom-what a beautiful pic of him! Yes, it does remind me of Lassie.

*P.S. Smooch (10) and Snobear (9) are just fine-they are seniors!!!*


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Look at those sweet faces, Karen!!! Smooch can really smile! Such good babies (don't tell them they are seniors!)

Maggie - has Charlie been behaving?  She has such great adventures. I think a children's book of them would be a hit. You have perfect photographs to illustrate it. 

I haven't heard Megs cough in a couple of weeks. I hope it stays away. She has been blowing her coat excessively and she looks like she's had a hair cut it seems so short and thin. Not sure why that happened. But she's spunky and happy and her mama loves her to pieces!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Yes, Smooch is a ham! She sure does SMILE!!

So glad you haven't heard Meggie cough!

I won't tell Snobear and Smooch their seniors-they act like puppies sometimes!


----------



## maggie1951

Meggie'sMom said:


> Look at those sweet faces, Karen!!! Smooch can really smile! Such good babies (don't tell them they are seniors!)
> 
> Maggie - has Charlie been behaving?  She has such great adventures. I think a children's book of them would be a hit. You have perfect photographs to illustrate it.
> 
> I haven't heard Megs cough in a couple of weeks. I hope it stays away. She has been blowing her coat excessively and she looks like she's had a hair cut it seems so short and thin. Not sure why that happened. But she's spunky and happy and her mama loves her to pieces!


Cindy
I often say i could write a book about Charlie  she hasn't been very well this last week there is a doggy gastro bug going round and poor Charlie has it so sad to see her not well.


----------



## coppers-mom

_But she's spunky and happy and her mama loves her to pieces!_  

It's great to hear that Megs is doing well and feeling good.
I had a sneaking suspicion that she has you wrapped around her paw.:

I on the other hand am a strict disciplinarian who does not spoil my boys at all! It just takes will power.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

LOL Teresa!!! Yeah - I believe that! Hug your boys for me. I know this weekend will be a long wait. 

Hope Charlie is feeling better soon, Maggie. Hugs to you and Daisy as well. 

Karen, if yours are like Megs they just think they're little puppies. Meggie has always kept her puppy ways - to my delight!

Happy weekend all.


----------



## jayb

*5 year old Brody just diagnosed with Lymphoma*

Our 5 year old golden Brody has just been diagnosed with lymphoma. just a week ago he was his usual self, running around the backyard. a few days later he was very lethargic and just not himself. we brought him to the vet 2 days ago when they diagnosed. the official results came back today. tomorrow we have our visit with the oncologist, which i believe will involve x-rays, ultrasound and liver aspiration to determine just how bad it is. we're completely devastated. it kills me to see him in the backyard not even able to run after a tennis ball, his usually favorite thing to do. i can't even imagine the decisions we'll have to make soon, or what to tell my 2 year old child once it gets towards the end. it's hard to believe how fast it happened, in just a matter of days really. i've been reading online that without treatment they usually have 1-2 months and with treatment maybe a year. i guess it depends on what stage it's at, which we'll find out tomorrow. we do have pet insurance so that should help with some of the treatment if we at least decide to start it. he's only 5 years old and has been through so much this past year with 2 acl surgeries, a mast cell tumor removed (turned out to be benign) and a canine tooth pulled. i just feel so bad for him.
if anyone has any encouraging news i could really use it about now.
thanks,
jay


----------



## Fidele

I'm so sorry to hear about you boy Brody! Sadly, I, like so many others on this forum, have been where you are now. If chemo is an option for your sweet boy, remember that dogs tolerate chemo much more comfortably than humans. You asked for encouraging news - I can't think of anything more encouraging than Meggie's story - this thread tells it all (so far). My heart feels for you. May your oncologist visit give some promising news - we'll be thinking about you. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm so sorry for you guys and your boy Brody. There are other dogs (Meg being one of them, and we're praying Duke to be another) that are healed and cancer free.

It's a horrible disease and strikes way to many of our beloved fur babies. It does not necessarily have to be a death sentence. Praying for you. Too many of us know that feeling of being hit by a mac truck and life is never the same.

You're among friends.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry to hear Brody's diagnosis. We will keep you all in our prayers. Our Tasha was diagnosed with lymphoma a year ago when she was 5 yo. She had chemo and we are celebrating one year in remission. I wish this and many more years for Brody, Meggie, Duke, Tasha and all the other furbabies diagnosed with this horrible disease. Dogs do tolerate chemo much better.

Please let us know what the oncologist says. Give Brody a big hug!! Remember to take one day at a time.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yeah for Tasha's year anniversary in remission!!!  Yes, we can have some good quality time with our babies. 

Many people have made comments about older dogs going through this - Meggie was 9 at diagnosis, now is eleven. Five is way too young!! *Jayb*, I'd say if you're going through all the procedures to stage his cancer, you've surely got to be seriously considering chemo. With insurance, it shouldn't quite the sticker shock it was for me, but you couldn't give me one dime of it back if it took Meggie away. It has been worth it to have her with me and happy. 

Hugs for you and Brody - it's not easy, it hurts like Hell and it takes some dedication and some days that aren't so much fun as others. Hopefully Brody will respond well, and no matter what you decide we'll support you.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

JayB So sorry to hear about your boy Brody, but hang around these KNOWLEGABLE MOMS who's dogs have been through this and it will help.
Please be sure to read Meggie's Story.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28984

Meggie's mom: Glad to hear about Meggie always.

Tasha: Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Hudson

Sorry for your recent diagnosis of Brody, Prayer and healing thoughts as you enter this fight against the horrible disease. Meggie and Dukes' story will bring you great hope and inspiration. Hugs to Brody.


----------



## jayb

Thanks Maggie's Mom and everyone else who responded. I really appreciate it. It's been just the worst few days since we found out. I started a new thread for Brody in the In Our Thoughts section as someone suggested. We visit the oncologist this afternoon so I'll post on that thread how it goes. Yes, we are definitely leaning towards chemo. I just want to be able to take him to the park and see him run after a ball at least one more time. Thanks again


----------



## coppers-mom

Hi Cindy and Megs!:wavey:

I hope you are having a great time in today's lovely weather. Tomorrow will be even better since it is slated to be a little warmer.
At least I hope you are having nice weather like we are.

the leaves have mostly fallen, but Copper, Jack and I are heading into the woods for a little hike and mostly to plunder around and explore.

Give Megs a hug and smooch for me. She is such a lovely girl. I hope it is sunny and she is enjoying a spot in the sun. I can picture her in my mind and it sure is a pretty picture.:smooch:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, the weather is gorgeous here today - and actually was really nice all week. Tomorrow will be like yours. We need to figure out where the other is and find some middle ground to meet sometime. Meggie loves a car ride. 

Hope you had a good walk in the woods. We don't get very far any more, short walks, but she's bursting with energy right now, so a little further than hot weather. And she does enjoy a spot in the sun.


----------



## coppers-mom

Now that Ida has passed we are having nice sunny weather here again and I hope you are too.
Just in time for Megs to be the Grand Marshal in Elkin (or Ekin???).
give your pretty redhead a hug and kiss and have a great time at the fund raiser!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Just checking in on our wonderful Miss Meggie. I hope all is well as usual. Please keep her fans updated!!!!
Much love, 
Sunshine's and Riley's mom - Chris


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Chris - thanks for checking on us. Meggie goes in for a checkup next week that will include a new myasthenia titer. They are hoping to get her off those meds. It's been almost a year since the nasty pneumonia attack when all that started - I watch her obsessively for any sign of coughing or respiratory problems. 

We have some Bark For Life Survivor bandannas to take in with us to give to the oncology staff to give out to their clients. Sort of Meggie's Christmas present to the other dogs in the fight, but also a hope that some of them might get interested in helping fight this nasty disease too.

I'll repost the picture I took last weekend of Meggie with Cody, the little 6-year-old boy who is a cancer survivor that Megs met at the Dobson Bark For Life. The two of them were like peas in a pod.


----------



## sunshinesmom

That picture is just wonderful!!!!! Meggie looks so bright and healthy!!! 
She's our sweet angel here on earth and Riley's our goofy angel up at the Bridge. 
Give her kisses and hugs for me and have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## goldensmum

Will be keeping fingers and everything else crossed for Meggie's check up next week - sending her some big hugs, Quinn sends very sloppy kisses and Reeva sends ROOOOOS.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Meggie*

Cindy and Meggie:

Praying that Meggie's checkup is wonderful.

Happy Thanksgiving to two of my favorite girls!!

Karen, Ken, Smooch and Snobear


----------



## goldensmum

Any news on Meggie's check yet :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom

I am just now checking in and would REALLY like to know how Meggie's checkup went!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Good, good check up!!!  Meggie went in bouncing and came out bouncing. I don't think she's ever shown so much energy at an onco checkup. Usually she hunkers down and tries to hide, but not today. They ALL knew she was there!

They do want her back in 2 weeks for an echocardiogram. She hasn't had one in a year and they want to recheck her to see if they need to change her heart meds. They could have done it today, but we would have been really, really late getting home. 

This week is her one year anniversary from going through aspiration pneumonia and that horrible week in ICU. I made a donation to the VTH in honor of her doctor's name who pulled her through last year feeling like it would be nice to give back since they gave her back to me. The doctor - who is now at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester - remembered the anniversary and emailed me to check on my girl. You just don't find doctors like that every day!

Thank you all for checking on me and my girl. You just don't realize how much it means to know you care. You are all so dear to me.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am glad Meggie had such a good checkup and such a good time!
Sounds like her doctor from last year is really nice and/or Meggie made a great impression. Hmmm, both I think.

You are both often in my thoughts and prayers for good health and good times. It sounds like you have been getting both lately. Great!

Give Meggie a hug and smooch for me and I'll give Copper one from you so there will be no jealousy.:


----------



## amy22

Im so glad that Meggie had a good check up!! What wonderful news! ....and how sweet that the doctor emailed you to see how she is doing...now thats a great and loving doctor!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Yeah for Meggie!!!!!!! I'm so glad she's doing well!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

What great news!! We were thinking of Meggie today. So glad her appointment went good!! Keep up the good work Meggie!! Please give her a big hug from Tasha!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Wonderful news, yippee!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Cindy, I am so happy for you and Meggie. This is where Duke and I will be in several years as well. Here's to many, many more wonderful onco appts and years to come with your beautiful red girl.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## BeauShel

That is wonderful news about Meggie. I can just see her bouncing in the office. WOOO HOOO!!!!!


----------



## Fetchtheball

Very sorry to hear your news. Meggie is a beautiful girl and Goldens have an unshakable spirit. You can count on her to do her very best to get through this. Sending you good thoughts and hope.


----------



## Fidele

Fantastic news for Miss Meggie and you! Keep those good reports coming - and have a wonderful Christmas with your girl!


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased that Meggie is doing so well what good news


----------



## goldensmum

WOOHOO, once again Meggie has reduced me to tears, it is fantastic news. Good One Meggie, you keep on bouncing and giving hope to all others both human and four legged who are fighting this **** awful disease. Hope all goes well for her next appointment the echo.

Sending some whacking big hugs for that beautiful girl


----------



## sunshinesmom

Anyone familiar with wearethecure.org? It's a canine cancer website.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I have looked at their web site, have not contributed through them. I've sent donations and bought items that contribute to Morris Animal Foundation's Cure Canine Cancer campaign. 

National Canine Cancer Foundation looks like a great organization and I like the pink paw items. Dr Breen is a NC State researcher and I've read some of his published papers on the connection between canine cancers and human cancers. He seems well respected and is on their board. I cannot find them on the "Charity Navigator" site to find a break down of how their money is spent. MAF does have a good rating though.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Okay - so we were supposed to go to Raleigh this morning for Meggie's echocardiogram, and I was all ready a little after 5 to hit the road. It's a little foggy around here, so I turned on the news to check what they had to say and all the school systems are on 2 hour delays because of black ice and a dense fog advisory is in effect for the majority of the state. I'm not getting out there with my girl in the car. Now I have hours until I have to be at work and can't cancel her appointment until after we were even supposed to be there. Oh well... still I think better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mad's Mom

A little late in catching up, but...

Yeah for Meggie on the good appointment. Of course she bounced in and out, she wanted to make sure they didn't miss how great she is doing.

As for today's appointment, definately better to be safe! Hope you are able to reschedule for a day with better weather.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Absolutely - best call.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

We got an appointment for tomorrow, so no big deal. They did say it would be an all day adventure though. Ugh!! I got up at 3:40 this morning to get ready, now I have to get up at 3:40 tomorrow morning too! Yikes! We may be in bed at 7:30 tonight.  

I would say I could go Christmas shopping while waiting for her, but the cardio appointment will cost $500+ so.... I better take a good library book.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

Apologies for the late check in. I'm ecstatic Meggie's Appt. went so very well on Dec. 3rd and you know I'll be praying about tomorrows!

YOU MUST be a pretty tired lady by now, getting up at 3:40 AM for so many days!!


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

Im glad I found this thread... we just found out Saturday our girl, who is 3 has a form of lymphoma...  We have her on prednisdone (sp?), but at this point (its in her bowels and intestines -- 2 weeks ago her biopsy came back negative), there isnt anything we can do except let her know how much she is loved and how much we will miss her. 

Even though we have been denied our happy ending, its comforting to know that not everyone has been.


----------



## Fozzybear

I hope everything goes well with the echo and glad to hear the onco check up went so well!


----------



## goldensmum

Fingers crossed for tomorrow - have a safe journey you two


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Well I changed the appointment again, now it's the 29th - my son and his pup are coming in late tonight and I can't leave little Jack that long on his first day at "grandma's house"!! Plus I'm just beat!! I think two days of little sleep with work sandwiched in between is just too exhausting. It's official, I'm old. 

*StickyToes* -- so sorry to hear the diagnosis of your young one. Seems to be way too may of these diagnosis all together, but a three year old!! I'm so very sorry. Hug your girl and spoil her. Meg and I will never take for granted the gift we have received, the gift of time. It's everything. I wish you more of it than you can imagine.


----------



## Duke's Momma

StickyToedGeckos said:


> Im glad I found this thread... we just found out Saturday our girl, who is 3 has a form of lymphoma...  We have her on prednisdone (sp?), but at this point (its in her bowels and intestines -- 2 weeks ago her biopsy came back negative), there isnt anything we can do except let her know how much she is loved and how much we will miss her.
> 
> Even though we have been denied our happy ending, its comforting to know that not everyone has been.


I'm so sorry - Duke and I are also fighting this d****d disease. There's nothing that can be said that's going to make it feel any better. Hugs, hugs and hugs to your sweet baby girl and you. Although there is never a right age, 3 is waaaay too young. AGain, I'm sorry.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad you didn't venture out in the nasty weather and I am glad you have some company that will brighten your days. Leaving little Jack in the house all day could have led to some serious clean-up!

Give Megs a hug from me and Copper (who is doing fine and loving this nasty cold weather:doh.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Glad to hear you didn't venture out into that mess. You and your cargo are to precious to risk!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you and Megs are doing fine and enjoying your Christmas season.
Merry Christmas and hugs from me and all my various critters.

I'll keep you and Megs in my thoughts and prayers for a joyouse season and a great appointment on the 29th.


----------



## goldensmum

Just wanted to wish Meggie (and you Cindy of course) a Happy Christmas. Will be thinking of you and sending good luck wishes for the 29th.


----------



## twinny41

Good thoughts for a happy healthy Christmas and hope all goes well on the 29th for Meggie.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you and a Merry Christmas to all of you as well. Meggie bounced in and gave her local vet some Christmas kisses yesterday - they were all amazed at her spunkiness and raved over how well she looks. Doing my best to keep her that way! She really loves this cold weather!!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Merry Christmas to you, Meggie and all of her adoring fans!!!!!!!!


----------



## kruisyk

Good dog, Meggie!


----------



## goldensmum

Good luck wishes for tomorrow Meggie, will be keeping everything crossed


----------



## goldensmum

Any news yet? :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Long day and no real results from cardio, but another great report from onco! We never take those for granted!  

They said the cardio results would be in after a day or so and would contact me if any changes were needed in meds, but from all appearances they didn't feel there were any significant changes in her heart from last years echo. I'd call that great news. 

Meggie seemed to have a blast and is now crashed on her couch with her big stuffed puppy. Thanks for checking in on my girl.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Great News for Meggie!!! So glad the report was good and sweet Meggie is feeling well!! Give her a big hug and kiss from us!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Great news!!! Wishing you and Meggie a very happy and healthy New Year!!arty:


----------



## goldensmum

Good Girl Meggie, still keeping them fingers crossed, but great news about the onco report.

Wishing you both A Very Happy New Year, Quinn & Reeva send some very sloppy kisses (that's Quinn) and some Rooooos


----------



## sunshinesmom

Another "YEAH!!!" for sweet Meggie!!!!! I'm sooo happy you had another great report from the onco visit. I wish you, Meggie and all of her fans a HAPPY and HEALTHY new year!!!! Bless you all!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Great news and it sure sounds like Megs is feeling good. Give Megs a big old kiss from me.::smooch:

I just love hearing good things about your pretty redhead.


----------



## Fidele

:banana::greenbounHooray for Meggie's good news!:banana::greenboun:banana::greenboun


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks y'all. Those of you who have stuck with us through this and beyond are very special to me and my girl. We wish you and your pups a wonderful healthy New Year and our fondest wish is that a break through in cancer research comes in 2010. 

Had a nice surprise in the mail box yesterday afternoon. My new NC State Alumni magazine arrived with the following cover and "One Dog's Survival Story" on page 31.


----------



## moverking

A very Happy and Healthy 2010 to you and 'our' girl Meggie  
She gives us all the gift of hope and thats priceless!


----------



## coppers-mom

But, but, but... She's a "red coated retriever??". Well I guess so ishouldn't split hairs.
Congrats on the article and the picture is great!

I read most of the article in the photo. I became one of yours and Meg's supporters, but was not around for her diagnosis or first year that had so many scary moments so it was "news" to me. 

She is beautiful and such a special dog. I hope you and your whole family have a great new year!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I know. I'm uncertain why Meggie keeps getting referred to as a "red coated" or "red haired" retriever. I think it's that same thing we all get with red heads, most people don't believe there are golden retrievers with red coats. Anyway, she did a great job with the rest of the article so we'll forgive it too. 

Happy New Year to you all too! Meggie may be the only one who is loving this deep freeze in the south! (Maybe it will kill some bugs!)


----------



## ggdenny

That is so cool. Happy New Year to you and Meggie!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Meggie*

Cindy and Meggie

Happy new year to two VERY BEAUTIFUL women!!


----------



## twinny41

A Happy New Year with continued positive healthy reports is so wished for your Meggie. And a Happy new year to you too!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Is our Megs getting some snow to play in? All of my Goldens have always loved the snow so much. I've had a few "champion" snow angel makers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie _is_ a snow lover and enjoyed a nice big one the week before Christmas - which still has spots laying around. We are predicted to get a dusting to an inch overnight. We'll see... the weather forecasters have a tough time of getting these kind of storms right around here. She seems to really love the cold weather we're having too. Makes her spunky!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Meggie is enjoying the snow and cold weather. Tasha too loves this cold weather and the snow much more then the summer! Give Meggie a big hug from us!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Well, the weatherman did not get it right for me and I like it. copper and I don't like the snow.
He does seem to be enjoying the cold weather though.
I hope you and Megs got some snow and she got to have a great time playing in it.


----------



## goldensmum

How's Meggie doing? Have you had the cardio results yet (or am i dim and missed it)

Hugs to you both


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You didn't miss anything! They never called about the echo - but did say I would probably only hear if there was a change and from what they saw initially they didn't think there would be one. So I guess that means her meds stay the same. That can only be good news. (I did get a bill though - knew that was coming!) I may call them just to clarify it, but they are good at communicating if Meggie's medicine needs to be changed. 

Thanks for thinking of us. Megs seems pretty happy. She's not quite as spunky as she was when my son's young dog, Jack, was here over the holidays. I think she puts on a good show to keep up with him. A lot of that is jealousy - she wants all the attention. Silly old girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

You just keep on going Meggie! Just like that pink bunny on TV!


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> You didn't miss anything! They never called about the echo - but did say I would probably only hear if there was a change and from what they saw initially they didn't think there would be one. So I guess that means her meds stay the same. That can only be good news. (I did get a bill though - knew that was coming!) I may call them just to clarify it, but they are good at communicating if Meggie's medicine needs to be changed.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us. Megs seems pretty happy. She's not quite as spunky as she was when my son's young dog, Jack, was here over the holidays. I think she puts on a good show to keep up with him. A lot of that is jealousy - she wants all the attention. Silly old girl.


I'm glad Meggie is still doing well. I've been thinking of you two.

I'll bet Miss Meg's gets most of the attention and she sure deserves it.


----------



## coppers-mom

How are you two doing? I hope you are both excellent.:crossfing

A big (for us southerners) winter storm is moving in.:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::no::no::no:

I want spring.


----------



## Fidele

I always check this thread for news of Miss Meggie, and noticed that your first post was 1/31/08 - in two days it will be 2 years since Meggie was first diagnosed - how wonderful that she's been with us that long! Such an inspiration! Hooray for Meggie & Cindy!


----------



## anniekc

I'm so sorry, I've been where you are and I know the sadness you must be feeling. But please, take heart and hear our story. Our seven year old Golden Raider was diagnosed with "Blasto Lymphoma" (not sure about the spelling, but we were told that it was a "fryable cancer" and we were not given much hope) He had a small sized lump on his neck that I was very lucky to have found relatively early.

Anyways, the doggie oncologist that we took him to (this was when we lived in Michigan and the have a tremendous vet school in Lansing) immediately started him on a human chemo drug called "Adriomiacin". He had maybe eight treatments, two weeks apart, the total cost was around 2500.00. I'll tell you what that dog never missed a beat! He did lose some hair, he was a little lethargic right after his treatments, but fine by the next morning- and I'll be honest with you, I think he quite enjoyed ALL the attention he got at those visits! The staff at that place was wonderful.

When we started the treatments, the vets told us in no uncertain terms that IF we were lucky we might get six to 18 months for Raider, and we adored that dog so much that it was worth it to us. Imagine our surprise as 18 months turned into two years, three years, five years! We eventually lost Raider at age 12.5 to heart failure. Now, who's to say the chemo didn't weaken his heart, but 12 years for a big Golden is a great life in my book! 

I know every case is very different, and I don't know if the use of this human drug is mainstream, but please know that the vets aren't ALWAYS right and sometimes you just get lucky, I guess! Best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Fidele said:


> I always check this thread for news of Miss Meggie, and noticed that your first post was 1/31/08 - in two days it will be 2 years since Meggie was first diagnosed - how wonderful that she's been with us that long! Such an inspiration! Hooray for Meggie & Cindy!


2 years, that's fabulous! Meggie is an inspiration!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, Meggie's anniversary date is not going unnoticed!! We had thought of a ride on the parkway to celebrate, maybe even a trip to Blowing Rock and the annual WinterFest (one of Meggie's favorite places) - but like Teresa said, big time winter storm ... arriving right now!!! I've heard everything up to and including 15 inches of snow (oh please no!!) Mostly I'm just hoping not to lose power, but our celebration will have to be right here at home, in our own "WinterFest". Meggie loves snow so this can be her celebration. She's been so healthy lately it scares me. I still tell her every day "stay well", "fight it off". And then we usually sing "I love you a buschel and a peck"  

Everyone please, enjoy an ice cream in your favorite flavor and walk in the snow to celebrate with her! Your support took me through some dark days, it's only fair you enjoy the good ones with us too!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, great big congratulations on being able to celebrate two years of beating the beast! Hope you and Miss Meggie have fun playing in the snow and staying toasty warm afterwards.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Cindy and Meggie - Congratulations on reaching this great milestone!! You are an inspiration to us all. Enjoy the day and playing in the snow. Hugs to you both!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Post the photos of Meggie in the snow! Please...


----------



## BeauShel

WOOO HOOO For Meggie making two years. I hope you are able to get some pictures of her playing in the snow. She is such a beautiful and special girl.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Megs didn't play a lot today and sleet was falling much of the day making it a little miserable, but here she is enjoying a bit of a walk down the front hill and back. Hopefully tomorrow will be more fun to spend outside.


----------



## BeauShel

That is alot of snow. Hopefully she will enjoy it more tomorrow.


----------



## Augie's Mom

HAPPY 2ND ANNIVERSARY MEGGIE!!!arty::artydude:drummer:
WE :heartbeat YOU!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Congratulations to both of you. Duke and I are aspiring to be where you two are in two years. What an awesome "love" story. You are both inspirations - thank you so much for sharing your journey - you just have no idea how it's helped us!

Way to go, big red girl!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, it was 2 years ago today I got that fated phone call. I will never forget sitting in a tech facilitator meeting and suddenly one of our help desk techs is in front of me with a note and he says: "You need to call your doctor". I looked down and there was my vet's phone number and I knew. I knew she wouldn't have hunted me down all over the county unless the answer to that aspirate was the worst news possible. Talk about blood running cold.

I still remember my vet telling me that day when I called her back that she had never seen a dog live more than 6 months after diagnosis. And the trips to the vet school where the staging finally came back t-cell. Again I remember the oncologist saying, "hope for b; b is bad, but t is terrible". And the look of wonder on her oncos face last year at her one year anniversary when she said in a whisper "T-cell gets 6-8 months at best."

But my girl is here!! She's always ready for a ride, loves her games of tug-of-war, finds a way to nudge Jack out for attention and runs and plays though maybe a little slower than in the past. I get kisses every morning and evening and I wouldn't trade anything for the time we've been given. We got lucky, we've been blessed. We know it.

She'll get a little ice cream today and we'll play in the snow. And always we'll remember to cherish the Precious Present. 

"Be happy for this moment; this moment is your life….” -Omar Khayyam


----------



## moverking

We love our inspiration Meggie :smooch:

Think of how much hope that sweet girl has given and please give her a big hug and kiss from me


----------



## goldensmum

Happy second anniversary Meggie, you and your mum are an inspiration to all who are battling this awful disease, and long long may it continue.

Sending some whacking big hugs Meggie's way, she certainly deserves them


----------



## Fidele

Awww Cindy - 
Reading your post about yours & Meggie's journey brought tears to my eyes - happy tears that Meggie can provide inspiraton and hope for so many now battling lymphoma! What a joyful celebration you should have! I add my hugs to all the others sent!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you and Meggie had a good time with the winter storm.

Copper and I watched the youngsters run and play in the snow while we sat on the porch and stayed warm.

Meggie's snow pictures are wonderful. She is such a pretty girl and her coat is lovely!

Happy anniversary and big hugs to you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Anniversary! 

Hubby and I made sure to have a little soft serve today in Meggie's honor, even though we had to wear our coats to eat it! 

Meggie is an inspiration!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad to know Meggie spread some ice cream joy! Here's a photo I got of her in the snow today. She's pretending to be a field golden.  Note the snow on her chin from snacking on her walk.


----------



## Fidele

She looks SOOOO GOOD!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Meggie looks beautiful!! It looks like she really enjoyed playing in the snow. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold

She is gorgeous!


----------



## coppers-mom

I laughed out loud at Meggie's picture showing her snow moustache from "snacking".

she sure is a pretty girl. Congratulations to you both for reaching another milestone.

When is her next cancer awareness walk? Once it gets spring, I am going to meet you guys at one! I hibernate during this kind of weather.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm thinking hibernating is a good idea. We woke up to yet another snow storm, now turned to cold rain (amazingly the snow is still sitting in the tree branches) which could turn to freezing rain tonight. I hate freezing rain - they make power outages.  No power=no water. 

Meggie loves it, she was bouncing and playing like a puppy this morning. I don't even care what the temperature is any more. I just want dry weather!

Meggie's planning on walking in our county Relay for Life again this year. I haven't registered her yet. Teresa, if it ever gets spring we'll just plan on meeting up one weekend anyway!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Cindy and Meggie-you are both so loved!
Great Pictures!!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Oh Meggie looks just wonderful!!!! I wish I could give her a big hug and a kiss!!! I'm sure you can do it for me and many, many others too. My Goldens LOVE the snow and we dream of snow storms. (we're getting one now - finally!) Summer (my Golden/pyr) makes the best snow angels!!! Just want you to know I'm thinking of you both and continue to wish only the absolute best for you and our hero, Meggie.


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> I'm thinking hibernating is a good idea. We woke up to yet another snow storm, now turned to cold rain (amazingly the snow is still sitting in the tree branches) which could turn to freezing rain tonight. I hate freezing rain - they make power outages.  No power=no water.
> 
> Meggie loves it, she was bouncing and playing like a puppy this morning. I don't even care what the temperature is any more. I just want dry weather!
> 
> Meggie's planning on walking in our county Relay for Life again this year. I haven't registered her yet. Teresa, if it ever gets spring we'll just plan on meeting up one weekend anyway!


We had a brief power outage last night. Just an hour. It helps to have a local power company guy living upstream from us. No power, no water, no HEAT! We are going to look into a gas fireplace for those emergencies...

I'm glad Meggie loved it. We had 3.5"+ of rain. I shall never get the paddock fixed.

A weekend together sounds good! Copper and Meggie can dose in the sun and we can sit and admire them. He might even get enough energy to play a little, but don't count on it.


----------



## Hudson

Meggie looks wonderful, give her a great big hug from her Aussie friends, Ann, Asha and Hudson.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope the weather is not too bad up your way and I hope you and Meggie are having a great weekend.

the sun is supposed to be out tomorrow here and it should get up to 45°+. If that happens, we will be taking another hike up "Big Rock Mountain". i.e. our back yard.


----------



## Karen519

*Copper and Meggie*

Yes, I think Copper and Meggie and their Moms should meet-the sooner the BETTER!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Took Megs into her regular vet today. She went to the pet store with me last weekend and before I knew it she was given a treat. Well, this week she has just been chewing her feet off! Poor baby. Some strong antihistamines and a good bath with epsom salts, Aveeno and MicroTek and she's much calmer tonight. Hope it lasts. Must be something to the idea of a wheat allergy. 

Check up at the vet school next week if we don't get bad weather.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Please give Meggie a huge hug and kiss for me - she's my hero! Such a beautiful red girl!


----------



## BeauShel

Glad that Meggie is doing so well except for the treat causing problems. Cant wait for her to be in the Relay for Life again this year. We will have to beat last years goal.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Meggie is doing so well. Hope the antihistimine works. Those allergies can make them crazy. The same thing happens when I gave Tasha chicken a couple of weeks age. She actually pulls out clumps of fur. Must be those red heads!! lol

Give Meggie a big hug from us!!


----------



## goldensmum

Oh no, poor Meggie - hope she is feeling better now. Sending her a gentle hug


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

MEGGIE AND CINDY HUGS and kisses to you both.
Smooch chews and licks at her feet and pads, too.
Feel Better, Meggie.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sweet Meggie got a really good report today at the vet school. Her doctor said she was a little late bringing her out to me because she took her "visiting" in the back. How I would have loved to see that. I know Meggie loved it. Being taken around for people to make a big deal over her - that is so my girl. 

I had them take another myasthenia titer since I feel like her muscle weakness in her hips has gotten a bit worse since we reduced her meds. It takes a couple weeks for them to come back. We're also a little concerned with her heart since I've been noticing some heavy breathing lately. Her itching is improving, but she's wearing her booties so not to chew the toes. 

Still all in all a good visit. I love her so, never more than after spending a day in the onco waiting room. Such brave souls. 

Oh - also got to see my boys, Zack and Jack, for little while. Zack (the boy) went to lunch with me. Jack (the puppy) is coming in a couple of weeks to spend a week with me!


----------



## Hudson

Glad Meggie got a good report ,wonderful news, give her a special big hug from me!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Great news-- a good report! I know you are relieved!


----------



## goldensmum

So very pleased that you got good news, and hoping and praying the same for the results still to come.

More hugs coming for Meggie


----------



## maggie1951

I do worry when i see a post about the lovely Meggie :uhoh: just so glad its good news


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad you and Meggie had a good visit and she got to meet and greet the staff.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Been a little worried about my girl today. She just seems a bit 'off'. Her little fanny has given out on her a few times and she's fallen down on the floor and had trouble getting up. She also has inside her right thigh a soft, somewhat swollen place in her abdomen. Doesn't seem to be painful to her, but that and her increased labored breathing has me thinking about her heart. I googled fluid on abdomen in dogs and found it a symptom of heart failure. Then she's had that deep cough a couple times this weekend that she had before she was diagnosed with pneumonia. Wish that myasthenia titer would be back tomorrow. I really think that stuff is sneaking back up on her and I want to get her meds worked out. Sheesh I am such a worry wart!


----------



## mainegirl

You and meggie will definitely be in my prayers..... BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stay strong meggie, we're all here for you and your mommy


beth, moose and angel


----------



## Duke's Momma

Oh! I'll definately be praying as well that you can get things worked out quickly. She's a fighter, your Meggie! So are you and for the worry wart thing - aren't we all?


----------



## sunshinesmom

Sending very good and positive thoughts your way for Meggie and you. She's in my prayers.


----------



## Fidele

Miss Meggie, please start feeling better so your Mom doesn't worry about you!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Healing thoughts coming Meggie's way. You're not a worry wart, just a great dog mom.


----------



## Hudson

Hope Meggie is feeling better, it is only natural for you to worry after the journey you and Meggie have made. Hugs and healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## sunshinesmom

How is Meggie today? 
I've been thinking about you both all morning. I sure hope she's feeling better and that this is nothing serious.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Megs seems more herself his morning and didn't cough over night. She was bouncy on her morning walk so I hope it's just my over protective mom worry thing. She was just so tired yesterday. Maybe a day without me there when she can sleep undisturbed will be good for her. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Fozzybear

I am sure whatever ails her can be solved by just a little bit of Ice Cream!


----------



## Duke's Momma

So glad to hear she's more like herself today.


----------



## Packleader

I agree with Fozzybear, sounds like a dose of ice cream is due for that sweet girl of yours!!! We love you Meggie!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

We actually shared a little ice cream yesterday afternoon. Maybe that's why she was better this morning!


----------



## Dallas Gold

So ice cream has healing properties? Oh boy, better go give my guys some!! I'm afraid Barkley is lactose intolerant though...:yuck:


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Meggie is feeling better today!! Big hugs to you both.


----------



## mainegirl

glad to hear that she is feeling better, but i will still keep you two in my prayers.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

glad to hear tha tMeggie is feeling better!


----------



## Fidele

Hope Miss Meggie continues to be her perky self!


----------



## coppers-mom

Sure you're a worry wort! Join the club.

I hope Meggie is feeling much better. Give her a hug and kiss for me.:smooch:


----------



## Augie's Mom

How is Meggie doing today?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's been pretty good this week. I still think her breathing sounds labored. We've had warmer weather and pollen has been high. I heard the weather forecasters warn people with heart problems to be careful the last couple of days. Rain is coming in tonight for several days which should wash the pollen numbers down, but then the humidity will be elevated. The vet school didn't seem terribly concerned about her breathing the last time she was in, but then she does put on a good show for them. I think she's scared they'll hospitalize her again!

Thanks for checking in on my girl!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Meggie*

Cindy and Meggie

I pray for you both and all of the Goldens and their owners every night.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love you Karen! I keep you, Ken, Snobear and Smooch in my thoughts too.

Megs myasthenia titer came back fine. They said to keep her meds at the current level. Still, she fell down coming in the one step at my back door tonight. Poor little sweetie. Getting old just sucks.


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Love you Karen! I keep you, Ken, Snobear and Smooch in my thoughts too.
> 
> Megs myasthenia titer came back fine. They said to keep her meds at the current level. Still, she fell down coming in the one step at my back door tonight. Poor little sweetie. _Getting old just sucks_.


So true, but these high maintenance old golds sure are wonderful. My BassettX has been having some breathing problems too so I hope Meggie's are just due to the pollen.

Gotta go. Somebody is looking me and can't come upstairs.


----------



## sunshinesmom

How is our wonderful Miss Meggie? I have been thinking about her every day. I hope she is happy and well, and I hope you are too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You guys are so great to check on us. I don't know if you saw my other thread where Meggie OD'd on cat food the end of last week and we had a scare which ended up being a mild case of pancreatitis and my fear of her aspirating and going into pneumonia. Anyway, she seems none the worse for wear. 

My obsessive-compulsive self took her back to the vet on Friday just to be sure her lungs were clear. The chest x-rays looked fine and she has stopped sneezing mucus, though she did have a few coughs last week. They gave her another week of antibiotics just to be sure. Always better safe than sorry. 

We are having a beautiful weather weekend and she's enjoyed being outside. Pollen is starting to be a problem though! The yellow-green plague is upon us.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Meggie'sMom said:


> You guys are so great to check on us. I don't know if you saw my other thread where Meggie OD'd on cat food the end of last week and we had a scare which ended up being a mild case of pancreatitis and my fear of her aspirating and going into pneumonia. Anyway, she seems none the worse for wear.
> 
> My obsessive-compulsive self took her back to the vet on Friday just to be sure her lungs were clear. The chest x-rays looked fine and she has stopped sneezing mucus, though she did have a few coughs last week. They gave her another week of antibiotics just to be sure. Always better safe than sorry.
> 
> We are having a beautiful weather weekend and she's enjoyed being outside. Pollen is starting to be a problem though! The yellow-green plague is upon us.


I'm so happy Meggie is better, but we do sympathize with her about the pollens. It's that time again. Barkley is also a pollen sufferer and it was pretty awful here last week too. Let's hope pollen season is short and stops soon!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Very happy to see Meggie is doing well and enjoying the spring weather.


----------



## goldencontriever3

We are so glad Meggie is feeling good. Give her a big hug from us!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad Meggie is doing well.: And I am glad you had her lungs checked too. I was helping you out with the worrying and now I feel much better.:uhoh:


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

So glad to hear our girl is doing better!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks!

Had a woman at work today tell me she had to rehome one of her Newfoundlands from a litter 3 years and she thought of me because I "would be looking for a dog soon". First, I have no idea why she thinks that - and second - can she get any more crass??? Not even sure if that's the word I'm looking for - maybe it's what we southerners call "tacky". Or maybe it's just mean.


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Had a woman at work today tell me she had to rehome one of her Newfoundlands from a litter 3 years and she thought of me because I "would be looking for a dog soon". First, I have no idea why she thinks that - and second - can she get any more crass??? Not even sure if that's the word I'm looking for - maybe it's what we southerners call "tacky". Or maybe it's just mean.


 
IGNORANT would be most suitable I believe. Some people just don't get how attached we are to our dogs. I kow it is going to happen, but pulease let's not bring it up in polite conversation.

Oh yeah - that was not polite conversation.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I agree Teresa. Maybe thoughtless is the right word. Hug your Copper for me. I love that sweet face in your avatar. He is sp photogenic!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Some people just DON'T THINK, or maybe she is just mean and thoughtless.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll give Copper a great big hug from you, Cindy. I think he is


----------



## coppers-mom

Opps. Wrong button. I posted early.:doh::doh::doh:

the co-worker probably did not mean to be mean. Just thoughtless and totally not uderstanding that THIS dog means the world to us. My husband does that too. When he brought home the little feist he found a couple of months ago, he told me she was Copper's replacement since he would be gone soon. It made me take longer to accept the little terror, but it's not her fault DH is stoooopid sometimes. She now gets to run and romp all over me while Copper gets all my lap and snuggling.

I think Copper is photogenic too. At least when I get him in focus.:uhoh: I am not too good with the camera. It takes about 10 pictures to get one good one. Thank goodness for digital.

Give Meggie a hug and kiss from me. She is quite photogenic too.:

I get to order some luminaries from her on the "household" account instead of sending you my lunch money.::


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I agree, I think it is a case of not thinking. She is the same woman who told me that 10 years with a dog was "long enough" just after Megs was diagnosed. Huh??? And yet she seems to love her own dogs very much. Lack of empathy, maybe?

Teresa, I can understand how your husband's comments made you feel the way you did. It doesn't take long for a pup to get to your heart though and you sure can't hold it against them!!

Love the luminaries!! They are so pretty. 

Hugs and kisses given as soon as I get home! (I'm being bad and sneaking in at work - shhhh!) Somedays the site is blocked and other days it's not.


----------



## Thor0918

Sounds like your coworker did the old open mouth and inset foot thing. I know I do it all the time. Not on purpose though.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Had a woman at work today tell me she had to rehome one of her Newfoundlands from a litter 3 years and she thought of me because I "would be looking for a dog soon". First, I have no idea why she thinks that - and second - can she get any more crass??? Not even sure if that's the word I'm looking for - maybe it's what we southerners call "tacky". Or maybe it's just mean.


Wow, scary thought but she might have been thinking she was helping you out and was just that insensitive!

I'm glad Meggie is doing well.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, hooray that Meggie is feeling good! As for your coworker, you just can't fix stupid (or thoughtless or mean).


----------



## Dallas Gold

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Had a woman at work today tell me she had to rehome one of her Newfoundlands from a litter 3 years and she thought of me because I "would be looking for a dog soon". First, I have no idea why she thinks that - and second - can she get any more crass??? Not even sure if that's the word I'm looking for - maybe it's what we southerners call "tacky". Or maybe it's just mean.


Oh this reminds me of my mother, at the time I told her of Barkley's collapse and cancer diagnosis. She had the nerve to tell me she hoped we kept only one dog and didn't go getting another one to replace him. Then she went on to say she was sorry the "good" dog got the cancer and that we'd be left with the "bad" one. I could not get off the phone fast enough.....obviously she is not a dog person, and unfortunately she isn't too compassionate either.....we think she is in the beginning stages of dementia and is losing her "filters". We haven't bothered to tell her we are giving Barkley expensive chemotherapy. 

I'm sorry that lady was so crass to you. I would have had a difficult time responding in a polite way.

So happy Meggie is doing better!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

People are amazing in how stupid the things are they let out of their mouths. DallasGold, so sorry you had someone say those things to you. Dementia or not, just unbeliveable!! 

I have heard this particular woman be insensitive to others too. I seems to be ingrained in her. I like the "can't fix stupid".  My son's response was - "Mom, she's a breeder. They think different."

On a good note, Meggie was just full of energy yesterday - it was cool and windy. She loves to stand and sniff the breeze. She even closes her eyes and you can see her nose twitching. So cute!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Unfortunately you run across mean stupid people. I had people ask me how much Ollie's chemo was costing and couldn't I put my money to better use. Needless to say I was not diplomatic!


----------



## goldensmum

"10 years with a dog is enough", blimey allI will say to that is ^%$£. Perhaps she has never had the honour of being loved so unconditionally by a dog.

Great to hear that Meggie is ok now, and can just picture her sniffing into the breeze. Sending her some hugs


----------



## Meggie'sMom

So worried about my girl. Her energy level is at zero and as soon as she walks outside her breathing becomes elevated. I can take her back inside and it becomes normal very quickly, but all these things make me think her heart is weakening. She goes into very deep sleeps and doesn't even hear me when I come in from work. I stand and watch terrified until I can tell she's still breathing and then rub her until she wakes up.

I talked to the vet school last time we went because I was seeing the labored breathing then, but they didn't seem terribly concerned. They said we'd do chest x-rays next visit - which is 2 weeks from Friday. My own vet saw it when Megs had the pancreatitis scare last month, but she didn't seem concerned either and didn't see anything of concern when she took a chest x-ray. I am afraid I'm being a over bearing mom again, but I'm not sure what to do. 

I just love her and I worry about her. Send her good thoughts, please. Thanks.


----------



## Fidele

A zillion good thoughts headed your way! There's nothing wrong with Moms who get overly concerned - that's just what Moms do - with both two- and 4-legged kids
HUGS!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just saw this today. I'm so sorry to hear this and I totally understand where you are coming from. Your description sounds just like my Barkley on some days--labored breaths outside but much better inside, lethargy and deep deep sleep. I also must check his tummy for breathing. It's terrifying.

Is it possible she is suffering from allergies? This has been a very pollenated spring for so much of the nation. I know from my own pollen sensitivities this year has been far worse and some days I have a hard time breathing when outside. 

Another thought would be to call and see if you can get Meggie scheduled for a echocardiogram sooner than later. If you are anything like me waiting 2 weeks for an exam and test would be excrutiating painful and stressful. If your inner feelings are telling you something is off, you need to find out. It will help your stress and anxiety and may even help Meggie feel better if they discover something they can treat.

I'm sending a lot of prayers your way for Meggie and for you to have strength. One lesson I'm learning as we go through this journey is our dogs pick up on our emotions. I'm trying to keep calm around Barkley but it's much easier said than done. Even Toby is noticing my anxieties and trying his best, in his Toby way, to give me some comfort. We just love them so much that worry is just a given.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just now seeing this, Cindy, sorry. You and Meggie have been such an inspiration to so many of us, I am sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## maggie1951

Sending lots and lots of good thoughts and prayers for Meggie.

My Charlie goes into a very deep sleep and i have a job to wake her at times and my Meg was the same and my heart goes into my mouth then she looks at me as much to say hey i was having a lovely sleep why did you wake me :uhoh:


----------



## Hudson

You are a good Mum, and know Meggie better than anyone, follow your intuition, hope she is okay, prayers and big hugs for your beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry to hear this - not sure about the breathing - is it due to the weather there?as for the deep sleep is it possible that Meggie may be going deaf - like Maggie with Charlie, Ginny used to go into such a deep sleep that some days we had to give her a prod (well more like heavy stroking) and she would wake with such a jump, felt guilty for waking her.

I'd probably get in touch with your vet, cos I'm a worrier as well. Big hugs and good wishes on their way for your special girl


----------



## Debles

Sending prayers for ongoing good health for Meggie!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Praying for Meggie and Cindy.


----------



## BeauShel

I just saw this and wanted to say we are praying for Meggie. I wonder if it could be the allergies on her breathing, I know on the news this morning they talked about how bad they are all over the country. We can only pray it is something as simple as that. It wouldnt hurt to do the EKG to be on the safe side to set your mind at ease. 

We all are with you in spirit with Meggie so know you are not alone in this. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm sorry to hear Meggie isn't feeling well. I would have it checked out by the vet and not wait 2 weeks. You know Meggie better than anyone and see the day to day. You see the changes and know enough to recognize when something isn't right, when in doubt get it checked out. Trust your instinct.

I know that several times I detected early symptoms with Ollie that the vet didn't. 

Sending hugs and well wishes to you and Meggie.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for all the good ideas and thoughts. I made Megs an appointment with my local vet for tomorrow. I'm not sure if she can do an EKG, but will ask her to check her out and if she thinks we need to go to the vet school sooner, we will. 

Yesterday afternoon she seemed to have a lot of energy and took a short walk, then this morning her breathing was terrible and she coughed a few times. I do think the pollen could be the culprit, it has been terrible. 

I'll let you know what we find out. Thanks again for the advice and concern. I appreciate you all so much.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Please know that you and Meggie are in our thoughts and prayers. We hope you get a good report at tomorrows appointment. Give Meggie a big hug from us!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks for all the good ideas and thoughts. I made Megs an appointment with my local vet for tomorrow. I'm not sure if she can do an EKG, but will ask her to check her out and if she thinks we need to go to the vet school sooner, we will.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon she seemed to have a lot of energy and took a short walk, then this morning her breathing was terrible and she coughed a few times. I do think the pollen could be the culprit, it has been terrible.
> 
> I'll let you know what we find out. Thanks again for the advice and concern. I appreciate you all so much.


Cindy, where are you located in NC? I was watching the ABC Early Morning News (you know the night owl version) when they did a segment on how horrible the pollen is in North Carolina this year. They showed a video of a pollen blizzard--it looked like yellow green snow! American Airlines instructed the pilots not to run the auxillary power units on their jets at the Raleigh airport due to the pollens being so bad they were clogging the units up! I really do hope it's the pollen and not Meggie's heart. Plus, is your average temperature and humidity increasing? I really noticed it go up today and Barkley was very winded when he went for his potty walk. We were instructed to keep him inside until late evening (Barkley won't hear of it) and use unscented baby wipes to wipe his fur and paws after being outside. They also switched us to Temeril-P to help with his allergies and his scratching and itching. Our pollen count today was 5400, unbelievable levels. We are to get rain tonight/tomorrow which can only help reduce them for a few days.

Meggie is such an inspiration! I am so glad you are going to check things out sooner rather than later!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, our pollen is horrible and is setting records this spring. My son is in Raleigh and he called me last week to tell me about the pollen clouds. He went outside with his black border collie mix and in no time he was a "yellow dog" and he said the pollen was clumping around his nostrils. He said it looked like people were driving on dirt roads.

I'm near Winston-Salem and though we haven't seen the clouds, I have heard that our numbers were even higher than Raleigh last week. It's been sightly better this week, but pine and maple trees are kicking in now.

Thanks for the info on Temeril-P. I'll ask about it. Benedryl and Hydroxyzine just don't seem to help Meggie much. 

This afternoon Megs seems fine and is bouncy, but this morning was horrible!! She was gasping for breath and coughing. My vet knows that if I see anything - and I mean anything - off with her I will take her in for a check. The day I took her in with swollen lymphnodes I remember announcing "The hypochondriac is back with her dog" because we had been in several times the weeks before that because I just felt like something was not right with Megs but couldn't say exactly what it was. Since then, they seem to trust my instincts about her better. I'm sure I have a reputation for being over careful b/c the oncologists at State have noted more than once that I am quick to report anything different going on with Megs. 

Hugs are given and I promise to report on her checkup - it's not until Thursday afternoon. Wish they could see her in the am when she seems to be worse.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

You know that I will be praying for Meggie and you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The fact Meggie is worse in the morning is typical for allergies--they are much worse in the mornings! I sure hope it is allergies, though they can be miserable they can be treated. 

Barkley will be in his round 5 chemo session tomorrow so when I pray for Barkley I will include Meggie as well. I hope they find out you diagnosed her with an allergy issue and nothing worse! 




Meggie'sMom said:


> Yes, our pollen is horrible and is setting records this spring. My son is in Raleigh and he called me last week to tell me about the pollen clouds. He went outside with his black border collie mix and in no time he was a "yellow dog" and he said the pollen was clumping around his nostrils. He said it looked like people were driving on dirt roads.
> 
> I'm near Winston-Salem and though we haven't seen the clouds, I have heard that our numbers were even higher than Raleigh last week. It's been sightly better this week, but pine and maple trees are kicking in now.
> 
> Thanks for the info on Temeril-P. I'll ask about it. Benedryl and Hydroxyzine just don't seem to help Meggie much.
> 
> This afternoon Megs seems fine and is bouncy, but this morning was horrible!! She was gasping for breath and coughing. My vet knows that if I see anything - and I mean anything - off with her I will take her in for a check. The day I took her in with swollen lymphnodes I remember announcing "The hypochondriac is back with her dog" because we had been in several times the weeks before that because I just felt like something was not right with Megs but couldn't say exactly what it was. Since then, they seem to trust my instincts about her better. I'm sure I have a reputation for being over careful b/c the oncologists at State have noted more than once that I am quick to report anything different going on with Megs.
> 
> Hugs are given and I promise to report on her checkup - it's not until Thursday afternoon. Wish they could see her in the am when she seems to be worse.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

> The fact Meggie is worse in the morning is typical for allergies--they are much worse in the mornings!


I didn't know that. Thanks. That makes me feel better. I just don't want it to be her heart. She saw cardio in December at the vet school with a full EKG and they saw nothing remarkably different from last year. But i do know that things can change quickly.

Doreen and Karen - your prayers are always welcome and appreciated. each of you hug Tasha and Smooch and know that we hold them dear in our thoughts as well. 

Barkley - I expect you to sail through #5 big boy!!! I know he's handsome in his t-shirts and boots.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Cindy:

Praying for Meggie for her vet visit today.


----------



## lovealways_jami

*BIG HUGS* I just read through this entire thread (phew) and you are such a good mom. Touching on what your coworker said... She just wasn't thinking. People sometimes miss the emotional side of owning any kind of pet (my mama).. Dont hold it against her. I think Ive fallen in love with Meggie. Please keep us updated and prayers headed your way from Indiana.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Meggie's had a ton of prayers from Dallas this a.m. I hope you get some answers. As Jami said, I've also fallen in love with her! She is our inspiration!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

We ALL love our Meggie.


----------



## coppers-mom

I haven't been able to log on as much since my MIL is staying with me and I can't tie up the phone line, so I have jsut been clued in to check this thread.

You and Meggie are in my thoughts and prayers. In fact, I sent one up as soon as I saw the PM from anne and knew one was needed. I will continue to do so for pretty Meggie.

I hope Meggie is just having a problem with the pollen and allergies. Please let us know as soon as you see the vet.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

GOOD NEWS - I am just a worry wart!!! The vet is convinced it's the high pollen. She says Megs heart sounds great (considering that big old murmur). No cracks, wheezes or "wet sounds". 

Of course I am saying Meggie has no energy while she is bouncing up and down and whining at the vet for attention.  She'll do it to me every time. Not complaining! 

We're going to try the baby wipes when she comes in from outside, Bendry for itchies (I didn't know that Temeril-P has prednisone in it and we still try to avoid it as much as possible in the event the cancer should return), Lasix if the panting becomes very heavy. 

Thanks for all the kind words. Meggie up to $1000 on her Relay page and her vet tech says she is walking her in the survivor lap this year (she's a survivor too!). Truth be told she's my inspiration too. *Jami* - can't believe you made it through this thread!!! Meggie sends kisses.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Cindy and Meggie - So glad to hear it is nothing serious. Hope she is feeling better soon. We are getting some rain tomorrow. Hope you are too and that it knocks down some of the pollen. Give Sweet Meggie a big hug from Tasha!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cindy, our prayers for Meggie and Barkley worked today! I'm glad it is something "temporary" (let's hope) like pollens. I hope Meggie (and Barkley) get relief soon. Heck, it's bothering everyone! 

I'm relieved Meggie's heart sounded great! 

Yes, our pups put on a good show when we are describing an opposite behavior when we are at the vets. My test if they are really feeling bad is if they don't lunge and bark at the house cat when we walk in the clinic door. 

Barkley is only on the Temeril P for 3 weeks. We start ramping down next week. 

Hugs, ear and belly rubs to sweet inspiring Meggie from our house to yours!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So glad to hear Meggie's probably only dealing with these ****** pollens! I love hearing about her bouncing around the vet's!!!!! Keep on keeping on sweet girl. You're a TRUE HERO!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Cindy:

I am so glad that it's nothing serious for Meggie. That is amazing the vet tech is a cancer survivor and walking Meggie in the Relay.


----------



## coppers-mom

Whoo hoooooo! I am so glad it was "just" the pollen. Maybe Meggie just wanted to go see the vet.

I worry myself half to death about my critters too - especially Copper and my older gelding. I guess it just comes with the territory.


----------



## Fidele

Can hardly read this for the watery eyes & sneezing due to pollen - I hope we all get some relief soon! SOOO glad to hear Meggie's vet report!


----------



## BeauShel

Glad that the vet thinks that it is the pollen. Hope the baby wipes work for her. Give Meggie a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Great news that it's just the pollen and nothing serious.

Hope the new action plan helps bring some relief from the allergies.


----------



## goldensmum

Don't you just love it when you have been over worrying as usual - (that doesn;t sound quite right, but I hope you know what i mean), can just imagine Meggie bouncing in the vets whilst you try and explain that she has little energy - long may this very special girl keep on bouncing, and hope that you both can find some relief from the pollen.

Hugs on their way again


----------



## amy22

Sorry I just saw the post about Meggie having trouble breathing and I am so happy to hear that there is nothing going on!! Prayers cointinue for yoiur sweet girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just checking to see if Meggie is breathing easier these days? Have you gotten the rain we sent your way from Texas? It helped Barkley out a lot over the weekend, but now the pollens are coming back so we are anxiously awaiting rain on Wed and Thursday. 

Are the baby wipes helping too?


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

How are you and Meggie doing!!

Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Karen - the important birthday is actually next Thursday - that's when Meggie turns 12. I ordered her birthday cakes last night. One for my local vet and one for the oncology department at NCSU. She goes up for a checkup the day after her birthday so we'll take it to them. 

No rain here yet. Supposed to get some tonight and tomorrow. I hope it helps, not much of anything else does. I made Megs a poultice out of Aveeno bath and put it on her itchy spots yesterday and then washed it off with cool water after it dried. I don't know if that helped either, bt at least it gives me something to do to make me think I'm helping. 

Keep good thoughts coming and we'll send them out to Barkley and Rusty and rest of the sweet goldies. Hope Smooch is adjusting to life as an only child, Karen. I know she is getting lots of attention.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's Mom*

Meggie's Mom

I was talking about your birthday, Happy Birthday!

*Making a note that MEGGIE WILL BE 12 YEARS old on APRIL 29!!!*


----------



## Hudson

Meggie is so lucky to have such a wonderful Mum. Hope she keeps well and can enjoy her special day!Hug to you both:0)


----------



## sunshinesmom

WOW!!! 12!!!! You know your dear friends in GRF will be celebrating for you both!!!! Meggie is such an inspiration!!!
I must tell you - sharing Meggie's story truely helped me get through Riley's chemo & illness with lymphoma. I don't think I could have handled it without reading about Meggie's triumphs. That gave me so much hope. Even though Riley didn't win his war, I know that it can be won. A gorgeous red girl showed us all that's it is possible.
Thank you so much for sharing your journey with us!!
Much Love,
Chris


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Chris. That means a lot. Sometimes I've told people about Meggie and it seems they are so jealous that she has lived when their dog didn't that they are just bitter. Maybe I would feel the same way if the situation were reversed. I hope not. 

Anyone who has taken on this monster and won is a hero in my book. That's why no matter what I have to admire Lance Armstrong. 

I am thankful every day for Meggie. It's never lost on me that her life is a miracle and a gift.


----------



## maggie1951

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks Chris. That means a lot. Sometimes I've told people about Meggie and it seems they are so jealous that she has lived when their dog didn't that they are just bitter. Maybe I would feel the same way if the situation were reversed. I hope not.
> 
> Anyone who has taken on this monster and won is a hero in my book. That's why no matter what I have to admire Lance Armstrong.
> 
> I am thankful every day for Meggie. It's never lost on me that her life is a miracle and a gift.


I am so pleased that lovely Meggie is fighting like my Meggie did i lost my Sadie but sure am not bitter for other dogs and there owners that survive i feel happy for them


----------



## Dallas Gold

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks Chris. That means a lot. Sometimes I've told people about Meggie and it seems they are so jealous that she has lived when their dog didn't that they are just bitter. Maybe I would feel the same way if the situation were reversed. I hope not.
> 
> I am thankful every day for Meggie. It's never lost on me that her life is a miracle and a gift.


 I am so sorry there are people who are jealous of Meggie's wonderful survival against the killer lymphoma. It just blows my mind people could be so selfish. I wish EVERY dog could survive it and I think we should celebrate those who beat it or survive for long periods of time after diagnosis. Both of you are such inspirations to us as we battle Barkley's cancer!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

People on this board do get it. Must be a golden thing.  You guys are so great!

Meggie has begun her birthday week celebration with her favorite - ice cream from the Chick-fil-A!!! Let the wild rumpas begin!!


----------



## sarebear

_My love to you and Meggie, Boz has has hot spots around his butt, and I put some aloe on them, which seems to help. And I must say I would never know about, if it weren't for the great friends of GRF. I do hope you alll watched "Through a Dogs Eyes" on PBS, my kleenexes were by my side, Meggie you are my model Golden, I lub you and your mommy, I wish for you many golden days....our dogs are family..Hugs Sarah_


----------



## BeauShel

Meggie Have fun this week with all the celebrating your special week. You deserve it.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Don't think twice about those people who are jealous of Meggie's success, grief and bitterness can twist the mind. 

Meggie is loved worldwide.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

> meggie is loved worldwide.


----------



## goldensmum

Hope Meggie enjoys her week celebrating - she certainly deserves it, as do you Cindy for being with her every step of the way.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Some of Meggie's birthday photos:
Meggie with her cupcake from Tasha (goldencontriever)
Meggie with her birthday card
Meggie with her favorite resident Dr Angela McCleary-Wheeler and me


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie with some of her oncology team at NC State Veterinary Teaching Hospital:


----------



## hawtee

Look at that smile on Meggie's face, lol what an inspiration for all puppers
Happy late birthday Meggie, hope your week was fantastic!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Meggie looks great in the pictures!! Sounds like she is having a great birthday week!!

I'm guessing from all the smiles she got a good report from the vet. Give her big hugs from us!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie is beautiful and it looks like she had a good birthday. Happy Birthday Meggie . May you have many more and much good time with your wonderful Mom.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

Did Meggie have a vet appt. today? If so, how is she?


----------



## Hudson

Meggie, happy birthday, what an amazing journey, truly inspiring and heartwarming.To see you and all your glory with your admirers has mad my day. Hugs to you beautiful red head!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie did have a checkup which was great!! No changes in lymphnodes and her heart and lungs checked out great too! Lots of smiles from everyone. 

Please take note of Dr McCleary-Wheeler - she is not only the resident who pulled Megs through the aspiration pneumonia crisis in December 2008, she is now at the Mayo Clinic and her doctoral thesis involves human lymphoma which she plans to replicate with a study using lymphnodes from dogs. It involves studying the types of lymphoma and specifying treatments for each type, something that has not been researched in canines. Her preleminary studies are "promising" according to the oncologist at Mayo - she may be onto a cure!!! 

I'm not medically literate enough to describe this the way she did to me, but I was in tears after she did. It gave me chills!!! She is right there seeing this happen, I'm excited for her and for what this could mean for humans and canines!


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm so glad to hear that Meggie had a good check up and celebrated yet another birthday. What a beautiful redhead she is. The pictures are absolutely beautiful. And, it is VERY exciting what her dr. is doing. To have a cure to this incidious disease would be indescribeable.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hooray for a great check-up and a birthday in the same week! Meggie looks gorgeous, and how wonderful that all those lovely people want to celebrate her success with you


----------



## puddinhd58

Hooray for Meggie!!! She looks wonderful. I am so thrilled for Meggie and you!!! She is an inspiration for all our pups fighting this deadly horrific cancer. 

Give her a big hug and mooch for me and Rusty!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Just checking in on Meggie.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

So happy Meggie's checkup was good!!!

Love Meggie's Birthday Pictures!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is doing well. Having a young one around brings out some of her old personality (All toys are MINE!!! That's MY mama, don't get too close to her. Anything a puppy can do, I can do better.) 

I do think she may be completely deaf though. It makes me sad and I wonder when was the last time she actually heard her name.

She's enjoying the cool spring mornings and staying inside when the temps get too high.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie is doing well. Having a young one around brings out some of her old personality (All toys are MINE!!! That's MY mama, don't get too close to her. Anything a puppy can do, I can do better.)
> 
> I do think she may be completely deaf though. It makes me sad and I wonder when was the last time she actually heard her name.
> 
> She's enjoying the cool spring mornings and staying inside when the temps get too high.



I'm happy to hear Meggie is doing well. 

I think Meggie's heart "hears" her name every time she looks at you.


----------



## Hudson

Belated birthday wishes sweet girl,and if she is losing her hearing she will hear it from within as you share a special bond in your hearts.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Awww.. you guys have me in tears.


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased to hear Meggie is doing so well i do thing a young dogs helps them to be a bit naughty again


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

CINDY

I am sure Meggie can "hear" your heart. She knows Momma loves her.
Smooch being 11 years old is showing our pup, Tonka, 9 months, that she is the RESIDENT PRINCESS. Smooch does LIKE HIM and even once in awhile picks up a toy and shakes it for him!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Augie's Mom said:


> I think Meggie's heart "hears" her name every time she looks at you.


 I agree, but that is so sentimental it brought tears to my eyes!
I'm glad Meggie and Punch are getting along well. It sure sounds like she is keeping him in his spot.

Hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

When you get a chance to bring a smile to your face, go look at my Tonka posts in Other Pets, especially of his pool!!
http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2010-05-30-12-40-33.flv
Maybe Meggie and Punch would like a pool!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Poor little Megs has been dealing with a urinary track infection the last couple of days. I think her antibiotic is starting to kick in. She seems to feel a little better tonight. Seems anything that can happen will happen to her!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh poor Meggie. We hope she is feeling better soon!! Give her a big hug and kiss from us.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope Meggie is feeling better this morning! Poor girl!


----------



## Karen519

*Hoping*

Hoping Meggie is doing better this A.M.!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Poor girlie, those can be so painful. Hope she is feeling better!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The vet is going to change her medicine from ampicillin to cephalexin. She's gotten really nauseated and won't eat. The UTI seems some better, but the nausea has me worried. I gave her Cerenia this morning and she ate a little fresh cooked chicken a while ago, but nothing else. Hoping the medicine change makes her feel better.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hoping Meggie is feeling better on her new medicine. Give her a big hug from us!!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Praying for you and Meggie and praying she feels better.

We love you, Meggie!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I think the medicine change worked. She ate her breakfast this morning and is ready for supper tonight. Her breathing is better too - it had gotten worse on the ampicillin. She must be like her mama - allergic to penicillin.  Off to feed her supper. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Karen519

*So Happy*

CINDY:

SO glad it is working and Meggie will eat!!!!

KISSES and hugs to Meggie, Punch and you!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Great news!! We are so glad to hear Meggie is feeling .etter! Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## goldensmum

Hope Meggie is feeling better - Ginny used to get UTI's and I know how upset she used to get. Sending hugs to Meggie


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie is much better. The UTI is clearing up and the nausea seems to be gone. It is so very hot and humid today and I am limiting her exposure outside to potty breaks only. She's snoozing right now and her breathing is normal. Thank you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy Meggie is feeling better and getting a lot of rest. This weathr is awfully hot and humid (already). I hope it cools off for you soon, even if temporary (no such luck here I'm afraid).


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm taking Meggie back to the vet this morning. I've been up with her since 3 am and I thought I was losing her then. She was breathing so hard and her heart was beating so fast. I could hear a whistle sound when I laid my ear next to her heart. Scared me to death. 

I got her to take some ice cubes with HK's Ice Pups in them and then got her drink some Ice Pups in water and she calmed down some, but something's really wrong. She won't eat at all this morning and she gagged a few times. I gave her a shot of Cerenia. 

Her regular vet is off on Tuesdays and it's a new young vet who is there, but she's smart and maybe she can find something. 

Please keep my girl in your thoughts.


----------



## Ljilly28

Oh Cindy! I am thinking of you and Meggie, wishing for great news when you come home from the vet. She is such a fighter and an inspiration, and you are too. Hope all is well.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Praying very hard for Meggie this morning.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no, Meggie, please feel better, you are causing a lot of us on this forum to grow more gray hairs. 

Cindy, I'm praying for Meggie and you today and will check back often to get a report. 

Prayers and Hugs...and...:crossfing that she is okay.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Cindy... Meggie and you are in my prayers. Get better sweet girl... you are our HERO!


----------



## SweetSoul

Oh no! Poor Meggie...praying, praying, praying.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Prayers Needed for Meggie.


----------



## maggie1951

Dallas Gold said:


> Oh no, Meggie, please feel better, you are causing a lot of us on this forum to grow more gray hairs.
> 
> Cindy, I'm praying for Meggie and you today and will check back often to get a report.
> 
> Prayers and Hugs...and...:crossfing that she is okay.


Prayers coming for Meggie and she such does give us grey prayers Cindy i hope and pray Meggie is ok.:crossfing


----------



## goldencontriever3

Cindy - Keeping you and Meggie in our prayers. Please let us know what the vet says. Big hugs to you both!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Bumping for prayers for Meggie!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Oh no! Prayers coming your way from Colorado and I'm going to go light a candle for Meggie as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Any word yet on Meggie?


----------



## goldencontriever3

Checking on Meggie.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Me too checking on Meggie ...


----------



## Debles

Prayers and hugs for dear Meggie!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Checking in on Meggie.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Sending hugs and prayers to Meggie. I hope this is a false alarm.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Any updates on Meggie?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

She's gone. That big sweet heart of hers played out on her. I managed to get her to the vet hospital late this afternoon and she just kept declining. They talked about shocking her and ventilators and I knew she had been through enough. My son, "her boy", was with her. I had already gotten back home. 

This thread is a testament to the "kindness of strangers'. Though you all started that way, you are all dear friends now. I love you all. 

Meggie Olivia Taylor
April 29, 1998 - June 8, 2010
What a lovely journey it was my girl. I will see you soon.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Cindy, I don't even know what to say. I'm so saddened by this. So saddened. I know she lived a very full, loving life with you and you gave her absolutely everything as she did you. The bond you two had - I know you were given so many more years than what anyone ever imagined possible. That was a huge gift she gave back to you. What a fighter she was. 

She will be missed by everyone here. I'm just so sad. We know it's going to happen at some point, but.........................

I am having trouble saying the words I'm so sorry for some reason even though I am. It somehow doesn't seem appropriate. I dunno - I'm just very sad.

Cindy & Coley & Angle Duke


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so very sorry, I'm in shock and just can't believe she is gone.

Your girl was so very special to me, and this just breaks my heart.

I hope you know how extraordinary you and Meggie are. Thank you for sharing her with us, and for giving us hope.

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Packleader

Oh my gosh, I am sooo sorry for your loss. Meggie gave this darn cancer an incredible fight! She did it because of you, she loved you and still loves you so very much. The love you gave to her in return gave her the determination to keep fighting. You did EVERYTHING possible for her. We all fell in love with Meggie living her life thru you. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## goldensmum

Oh Cindy, just don't know what to say, sorry just doesn't seem enough. I am sure that she will be met by all our goldens at the bridge, and another bright star will shine brightly tonight.

Thank you for sharing Meggie - she certainly was one very special lady


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no...I wasn't expecting this..and I am in shock....I am so sorry, so sorry. She was such an inspiration to so many of us. Tears are flowing here for you. Thank you for sharing Meggie with us and her incredible fight against her cancer.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Cindy,
I am so sorry. You and Meggie helped me more than you'll ever know. I found GRF when Riley was diagnosed with lymphoma. I was looking for answers, support - anything. I found inspiration and hope through Meggie's journey. Thank you so much for sharing your incredible girl with all of us.
Please know that so many of us are sharing your pain right now.
God Bless.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Aw, Cindy............. I feel so bad...its so hard to say goodbye.

You are the best mom...you gave it your all for her. What more could a dog want? 

Meggie was blessed to have picked your family...you loved her well.

Peace... and (((Hugs)))) you and Meggie have been an inspiration to us all...


----------



## Ljilly28

Meggie, of all people-dogs, will live forever in the hearts of so many thousands of people more than most doggies ever touch. Saying that, and saying "run free, Mag", I still cannot believe she is actually gone now. I am so striken and sorry for your loss of this true, brave dog.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

I am oh so very sorry about Meggie; words can't express.
Meggie is at peace now and I know she will have a blast playing with all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge.
Think it is safe to say that nobody will ever forget Meggie.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I was worried about this, I came here first thing this morning to check on her. I'm in shock too, I think I thought Meggie would go on forever. For all you've been through with her, I can't imagine how sad you must feel now. It's going to be different here now, even for those of us who never met Meggie. I can't believe she's gone. 

{{{}}}


----------



## Hudson

Cindy it is with great sadness that I caught up on this thread... our sweet Meggie (hope you dont mind me saying that). We all checked on her progress every time we visited the forum and have shared your journey. She has been such an inspiration to many and hope against this terrible disease.You gave her your everything and were such a wonderful Mum, and in return she fought valiantly. May she run free with our golden angels at the bridge. RIP Dear Meggie.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Meggie*

Cindy:

Meggie was and is such an inspiration to all and so are you.
Rest in peace, Dear Sweet, Meggie.
I am just one of the many that loved you!!


----------



## Debles

Godspeed dear Meggie. You inspired all of us and so many others.
You have been an angel on Earth and now you are an angel in Heaven.

God bless you Cindy and your family. You did all that was humanly possible. She runs free now with all our beloved goldens at the Bridge. I am sure Hooch too is watching over her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Cindy. I'm so sorry. I, too, thought Meggie would just keep defying the odds. She will always remain our hero..... our girl who showed us what is possible. Her story inspired and heartened so so many. We all are privileged that you shared her with us. Big hugs to you, and to Meggie... THANK YOU. You will always be one of my heroes. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sweet Meggie girl, you were such a very special girl and an Inspiration to all. You were difinitely one of a kind sweet girl.

You will be truly missed and always have a special place in everyone's heart.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard & Healthy Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
Thank You for all the lessons you taught us.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

My most heartfelt condolences for you! You and Meggie really fought the good fight. I know you are sad, but you should be proud, too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*” What we have enjoyed, we can never lose ... all that we love deeply becomes a part of us.*
*Helen Keller*​ 
I was looking for a quote for someone else who lost a dog to hemangiosarcoma last week and thought this one applies to Meggie and all her supporters on GRF. We can never lose our memories of how Meggie inspired those of us fighting this horrific disease with our own dogs and our love for Meggie, her mom and their example is a part of us forever.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Tears, sadness, hard to breath. That's what I am feeling right now.

I'm trying to find the proper words to say and all I can think or feel is rest your heart now Cindy as Meggie is resting hers. Meggie is a legacy of love, of hope and yes, of survival. She fought a long hard fight and did it with dignity and grace while paving the way into many of our hearts.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Rest in peace, sweet Meggie!


----------



## Angel_Kody

I am so sorry Cindy. The length of this thread shows just what a true inspiration she was and will always be. Thank you for sharing your special girl with us all.

Godspeed sweet Angel Meggie.............


----------



## mm03gn

I am so sorry  Word's can't really express it...

Meggie has been such an inspiration on this forum - to people and dogs alike... I know she will be sorely missed. 

Play hard at the bridge Meggie, with all of the other sweet doggies who have gone....


----------



## Fidele

Cindy, Meggie will always be a hero to so many - and so will you! She couldn't have become the symbol of hope she was if she hadn't had you as her Mom. Thank you for sharing Miss Meggie Olivia Taylor with the world! May your many wonderful memories begin, eventually, to fill what must be a huge hole in your heart. Godspeed, Miss Meggie - we'll all miss you!


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry to hear about Meggie....

RIP sweet girl!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Meggie: 

Please look for my Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge. I know he will LOVE YOU!


----------



## magiclover

I am so sorry to hear about Meggie. She has been such an inspiration and will continue to be.


----------



## BeauShel

Cindy,

I am so sorry about Meggie. She has been an inspiration to so many people and dogs and will keep inspiring us furever on the forum. Such a brave girl and I think we all thought she would live forever. Her spirit will live on in your heart and memories. We are all crying along with you for your pain. I hope that she is running and playing with my Beau and Ben because they would love her. They were real ladies pups.


----------



## DreamsOfGold

I want to bump this up to make sure everyone sees that the golden retriever community has lost a true ambassador in Meggie. Even now dogs are not allowed in our walk for life. She fought hard she taught us humans much and was an inspiration.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you all for the beautiful thoughts and caring words. I simply cannot put anything into words right now that will make any sense, but you have all said such beautiful things about my darling girl. 

I don't know how to post a link to a song, But Annie Lennox's "Into the West" is the best expression I can come up with to honor her. The words are beautiful, but Annie's version is heartbreaking and says it all:

_Lay down 
Your sweet and weary head 
Night is falling 
You have come to journey's end 
Sleep now 
And dream of the ones who came before 
They are calling 
From across a distant shore 
Why do you weep? 
What are these tears upon your face? 
Soon you will see 
All of your fears will pass away 

Safe in my arms 
You're only sleeping 

What can you see 
On the horizon? 
Why do the white gulls call? 
Across the sea 
A pale moon rises 
The ships have come to carry you home 
And all will turn 
To silver-glass 
A light on the water 
All souls pass 

Hope fades 
Until the world of night 
Through shadows' falling 
Out of memory and time 
Don't say 
We have come now to the end 
White shores are calling 
You and I will meet again 

And you'll be here in my arms 
Just sleeping 
_
I miss her so much.


----------



## Thor0918

Aw Cindy, what a wonderful ride the two of you had together. Tears are flowing for you. Play hard sweet girl.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I said in my earlier post that it seemed inappropriate for me to say I was sorry - - - yet. Now it's time. I am so deeply sorry. It has been said but never too many times how much of an inspiration she was to us all. I understand how much you must miss her.

I simply cannot find the right words. I am just so sorry. There has been so much sadness this year. Too much sadness.

Please take care of yourself, Cindy. I had fallen into a hole I didn't want to climb out of. What was the use without my Duke? Coley was the reason for me to climb out of that hole. You'll find the reason for you. We all feel your pain.

Meggie will be missed by everyone here that has been touched by her. Isn't that amazing? She was so beautiful. Sharlin - what a beautiful picture. I'm rambling.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I am so sorry Cindy. I just read this on FB and I'm in tears. A beautiful young woman passed away recently. I hope she is there to great Meggie and Meggie gives her a great big kiss for all of us.

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Fidele

Cindy -
What a beautiful tribute! I'm crying again . . . .


----------



## Ljilly28

I hope we can keep this Meggie thread going for years into the future! This is a thread with a journey& some heroes, life, love and triumph. I can't imagine GRF without the Meggie thread. I love that she has 135 pages and counting.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Cindy, I am so very sorry. Meggie was a very special girl who was loved by all she met. She is an inspiration to so many. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Lilliam

Oh no...I am so sorry. Such a gorgeous girl. I'm sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

I too don't know how to express how SORRY I am, but I'm sure you know that we all love you and Meggie.

If you can email me the link to the song, I will try to post it for you.

Give Punch a big hug and kiss.


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry! I am just seeing this. You and Meggie have been such a wonderful inspiration to so many of us.


----------



## AlanK

Cindy 
Thanks for the many smiles you and Meg have given to us over the short time I have known you two. She will always have a special place in my heart. 

Al


----------



## BeauShel

Cindy,

What a beautiful tribute for Meggie. I have been crying along with you all day, almost as much as when Beau died. People have asked me why I have been so sad and I have been telling everyone her story and how special she was to everyone. That is what an impact she made to me and everyone here on the forum.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BeauShel said:


> Cindy,
> 
> What a beautiful tribute for Meggie. I have been crying along with you all day, almost as much as when Beau died. People have asked me why I have been so sad and
> I have been telling everyone her story and how special she was to everyone. That is what an impact she made to me and everyone here on the forum.


Same here. When I read Cindy's first post this morning my heart started racing and I could barely breathe. I had to re-read it a few times to make sure it was true, hoping it wasn't. My heart has ached all day long.

Cindy, I've been thinking of you all day, and how you are about to start the painful process of grieving that sadly too many of us are experiencing now, for our own dogs as well as for Meggie. The Annie Lennox song is so beautiful. I hope the many wonderful memories of your time together will begin to flood your heart and take away some of the intense stabbing grief. She's left a wonderful legacy for all of us here at the GRF with her fight against cancer and her beautiful spirit. She will not be forgotten.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom

Such sad news. What an inspiration sweet Meggie has been...


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so sorry to hear about Meggie. I followed her story and I know she meant so much to many here. I'm sorry her journey has come to an end. Rest in peace beautiful girl.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sorry for this loss. She was so inspirational and strong - hard to believe she is at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy,
I have no words for you. Rusty left us for the bridge this past Saturday and the pain and sadness is something you cannot put in words. 

I am just so very sorry.... My deepest sympathy to you and your family. 

I hope Rusty and Meggie are playing together! They are both cancer and pain free now. 

{{{{Hugs Hugs Hugs}}}}


----------



## maggie1951

Cindy i am so so sorry i had an e-mail from the American cancer society and i didn't believe it  i had to log on here to find out.
That Meggie girl was a very specical girl on the GRF i have tears rolling down my face like a lot of others i expect.
I just can't find the words right now to express how sorry i am i loved Meggie like she was mine.
Meggie go and seek out my Meggie and Sadie at the bridge.

Hugs xxx


----------



## twinny41

I am so saddened to read this. Maggie 1951 just texted me to let me know - thats testimony to how well known and loved she is. Such a special girl whose memory will live on in the heart of everyone who was ever touched by her story. RIP Meggie.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Meggie will be MISSED by all!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I have so many photos of Meggie and they will be kept forever...


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh man. I just found this thread. 

Cindy - I am heartbroken for you. I feel like I know you and Meggie and you two were one of my first friends on the forum - all over me sending Meggie some "lunch money" last year for her rally.

I'm sitting here crying and know how much deeper your grief is. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Meggie was and is beautiful in body and soul. Such a special redhead.


----------



## Adriennelane

I just came upon this, and am so sorry in your loss of Meggie.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so very sorry to hear about Meggie. She was a special girl, and you are a very special dog mom.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Oh Cindy I just saw this and am so very sorry. 

As everyone has said, you and Meggie have been such an inspiration, and I am grateful to you for sharing your journey and your beautiful Meggie with us. I wish I had something to say to help with your grief.

Play freely at the Bridge sweet Meggie, you are loved and missed by many.


----------



## ggdenny

Cindy, I am so sorry for your loss. Meggie was a wonderful doggie, spirited fighter and inspiration for all of us. I will miss reading about her and seeing her beautiful face grace this forum. Bless you and be well.


----------



## jealous1

I just saw this as well and am fighting back the tears. I, too, followed Meggie's story and was so proud to tell others of her fight and what she was accomplishing in the name of cancer research. Coming on the loss of my Beau and so many others on here just recently . . . it is so hard. May the memories the two of you created live in your heart always and comfort you.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

We all love you and Meggie will be in our hearts and minds forever!

Give big kisses and hugs to that sweet little guy, Punch!!


----------



## hollyk

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Dear Meggie,

Thank you so being such an inspiration to us all. I am so sorry I am just seeing your thread. My heart aches for your family - you gave them so much to hope for and taught us all how to value each day. I am going to squeeze my boys extra tight tonight. Please run free and bring your light to those who might be scared or lonely at the bridge. May they find comfort in your warm spirit. 

You will be deeply missed.


----------



## desilu

Words cannot say how sorry I am for your loss. Thank you so much for sharing Meggie with us. Her story is an inspiration to all. . .


----------



## C's Mom

I just listened to Into the West for Meggie.....need a couple of tissues. I am so very sorry for your loss. Sending you much strength.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Please know your beautiful Meggie has been such an inspiration and had so much strength since she was diagnosed with the Cancer. You have both been incredibly strong as a team, as we all have followed her story with encouragement and love to you both, in her battle with this terrible disease. She was such a fighter. I lost my Jake to Lymphoma at only 6 years of age, and so many times I smiled at her fight and determination. She was and is loved by so many, and will be deeply missed. Sending you hugs and prayers, knowing that your precious girl is now at peace, young and healthy once again.


----------



## Finn's Fan

What a well-fought battle you and your brave girl waged, giving hope and strength to so many. I am so very sorry that Meggie has joined the pack of angels at the Bridge. Play hard, sweetheart,and know that you made quite an impact on whole bunches of people. Cindy, wishing you a peaceful heart as you learn to live without Meggie by your side.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Yet again I tell you how sorry we are for your loss. I also want you to print out this entire thread so you can always go back and see what an inspiration your girl was to so many on this forum for her strength and tenacity. I too hope this thread stays alive forever but you should have it in a scrapbook tucked away for future generations to see what "unconditional love" really means.


----------



## paula bedard

I am so, so sorry. I've not posted in Meggie's thread often but I have followed her valiant and long battle with the dreaded cancer that took her. I've been away from the Forum lately and missed that Meggie had gracefully laid her head down for the last time...
Like everyone else, I am also in tears. As with Hooch, I truly thought that she'd beat the odds and continue to grace our Forum with her presence. My heart goes out to you...her absence must be profound. 

Here is the song you dedicated to Meggie. It's the theatrical version from Lord Of The Rings. The audio could be a bit louder. If you click on the video it becomes full screen. 

Hugs to you.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xccu7_annie-lennox-into-the-west_music


----------



## Duke's Momma

Paula - it wasn't the cancer that wore Meggie down. It was her big ole kind heart that finally gave out on her.

So, she beat all the odds with that **** disease. Her memory and her fight and the battle she won will live on and on and on and on and will continue to be an inspiration to whom ever has to fight that horrid disease.



paula bedard said:


> I am so, so sorry. I've not posted in Meggie's thread often but I have followed her valiant and long battle with the dreaded cancer that took her. I've been away from the Forum lately and missed that Meggie had gracefully laid her head down for the last time...
> Like everyone else, I am also in tears. As with Hooch, I truly thought that she'd beat the odds and continue to grace our Forum with her presence. My heart goes out to you...her absence must be profound.
> 
> Here is the song you dedicated to Meggie. It's the theatrical version from Lord Of The Rings. The audio could be a bit louder. If you click on the video it becomes full screen.
> 
> Hugs to you.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xccu7_annie-lennox-into-the-west_music


----------



## Faith's mommy

i am so sorry for your loss. she was a wonderful girl.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, it was that big generous heart of hers. Thank you Paula for finding Meggie's song and posting it. It describes her final journey so very well... night was falling and in her final sleep I know she was dreaming of those who have gone before... all those names that graced her shirt and all those sweet faces waiting for her to cross over. She was so tired... and her sweet boy helped her make those last steps. 

Cindy, I know Duke was one of the first to see her coming and lead her over. And right there with him Andy Farmer, Barkley, Rusty, Angel Kody, Meggie Peg and Sadie, Beau, Gage and Chance, SnoBear, Ollie, Belle, Riley, and of course Hooch. If I know Meggie, she went to Hooch first.

_“…the grey rain-curtain turned all to silver glass and was rolled back, and he beheld white shores and beyond them a far green country under a swift sunrise.” ROTK, Book 6, Chapter IX: The Grey Havens_

Swim long and hard on those white shores my girl. Your mama misses you and loves you always... wait for me. I will see you soon.


----------



## paula bedard

> Yes, it was that big generous heart of hers. Thank you Paula for finding Meggie's song and posting it. It describes her final journey so very well... night was falling and in her final sleep I know she was dreaming of those who have gone before... all those names that graced her shirt and all those sweet faces waiting for her to cross over. She was so tired... and her sweet boy helped her make those last steps.


Yes, I knew that her brave sweet heart finally gave way, I thought the two were related. Meggie was truly an inspiration

It saddens me more than I can explain...I expect to log on and find Meggie's Thread active and follow her miraculous life....just as I logged on each morning looking forward to a Good Morning PM from Hooch. 

I hope you are finding some comfort in the memories you have of Meggie...that they are helping stem the flow of tears.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Meggie we all love you!!

Please keep an eye on your Mom, Punch and Cosby and give my Snobear a big KISS FOR ME!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I wear Meggie's Canine Cancer Campaign dog tag on a silver chain around my neck every day now. She's stays near to my heart - always.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

That is so perfect-wearing Meggie's Cancer Campaign Dog Tag.
MEGGIE is ALWAYS with you.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> I wear Meggie's Canine Cancer Campaign dog tag on a silver chain around my neck every day now. She's stays near to my heart - always.


So very sweet, just tugs at the heart.

Meggie carries with her a little piece of all our hearts and she will be forever in ours.:--heart:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

For all the tears, here's a Meggie picture to make you smile. Punch sleeps like this a lot now.


----------



## Thor0918

Great memory!


----------



## sarebear

_I love these memories!!!!_


----------



## Cheyenne's dad

Meggie'sMom said:


> She's gone. That big sweet heart of hers played out on her. I managed to get her to the vet hospital late this afternoon and she just kept declining. They talked about shocking her and ventilators and I knew she had been through enough. My son, "her boy", was with her. I had already gotten back home.
> 
> This thread is a testament to the "kindness of strangers'. Though you all started that way, you are all dear friends now. I love you all.
> 
> Meggie Olivia Taylor
> April 29, 1998 - June 8, 2010
> What a lovely journey it was my girl. I will see you soon.


 
Wow, since I lost my guy almost two years ago to lymphoma at the age of eight, I have read your updates and been so impresed with your perserverance and loyalty to Meggie. Take comfort in the fact that you had twelve wonderful years - albeit cut short by this insiduous cancer endemic to the breed. We are just now considering getting our next guy. We miss having a Golden so much. I'm so glad you have a little one to carry on the legacy of Meggie.

Peace to you,

Dave


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Dave - thank you so much. I know how much it hurt to lose your sweet Cheyenne. I miss Meggie everyday and I know I always will. I was always afraid it would be her heart to take her from me and it did, but in the end she beat that SOB cancer. I will always support research for the cure and hope to see it in my lifetime. 

Meggie found a way to give me a big blond teddy bear of a male golden last week through a rescue. It happened very quickly, but he was there and needed me and I am so glad to have him in my life. He and this other little rescue mix are keeping me going. Another golden won't replace Cheyenne, but can help your heart heal, even with a piece of it missing.


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie found a way to give me a big blond teddy bear of a male golden last week through a rescue. It happened very quickly, but he was there and needed me and I am so glad to have him in my life. He and this other little rescue mix are keeping me going. Another golden won't replace Cheyenne, but can help your heart heal, even with a piece of it missing.


that sure is true for me and I hope Cosby is bringing some healing to you.

I love Meggie's sleeping picture. I've never had one that was quite that flexible.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:
I love that picture of Meggie Sleeping-Smooch can do that!
Tonka does it, too.

It is truly amazing how our dogs that have gone to the Bridge send us another to love and care for. 

To Cheyenne's Dad: I hope when you are ready you open your heart to another dog that NEEDS you and will love you, not exactly in the same way, but it will be a SPECIAL love, too!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barkley used to sleep like Meggie and even had some positions I never knew how he managed to do. I caught Toby snoozing in one of those positions the other day and I almost thought he was Barkley! It's funny what the mind will do!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I picked up Meggie's autopsy report from my vet today. Very difficult to read. The cause of her quick decline was definitely her heart. No cancer noted. She did beat that SOB once and for all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Cindy.... your sweet girl was such a fighter and hero. Brings tears to my eyes, because there was no heart bigger and more loving than your Meggie's.


----------



## Hudson

Meggie will live on in our memories ,so heroic and she beat dreaded disease,... hope you are having fun at the bridge Meggie with your golden friends.


----------



## goldensmum

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh Cindy.... your sweet girl was such a fighter and hero. Brings tears to my eyes, because there was no heart bigger and more loving than your Meggie's.


Meggie's story will give hope to many and although very sad that she left us (hope you don't mind me saying that, but it did feel as if a little part of her belonged to so many), it's good that she beat the cancer because it proves that this ****** awful disease doesn;t always get it's own way.

Keep on running free Meggie - your memory will live forever


----------



## maggie1951

goldensmum said:


> Meggie's story will give hope to many and although very sad that she left us (hope you don't mind me saying that, but it did feel as if a little part of her belonged to so many), it's good that she beat the cancer because it proves that this ****** awful disease doesn;t always get it's own way.
> 
> Keep on running free Meggie - your memory will live forever


Yes well said Jan


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> I picked up Meggie's autopsy report from my vet today. Very difficult to read. The cause of her quick decline was definitely her heart. No cancer noted. She did beat that SOB once and for all.


Good. I knew Meggie was stronger than the cancer. What a special girl she was and is in our hearts and minds.:smooch:


----------



## Ljilly28

Meggie'sMom said:


> I picked up Meggie's autopsy report from my vet today. Very difficult to read. The cause of her quick decline was definitely her heart. No cancer noted. She did beat that SOB once and for all.


Awwww, I see why it's hard to read, but still some satisfacton that the cancer stayed down & beaten. Meggie was the mostest specialest girl for this forum. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Meggie sure did beat the cancer. Love to you Cindy and Punch and Cosby!


----------



## sunshinesmom

I've said it before....THANK YOU for sharing Meggie's journey with us. I am so very glad it wasn't the %#[email protected] cancer that caused her to leave her loved ones. I know how very heart broken you are right now, but after living through it with Riley, you & Meggie beating T-cell lymphoma is amazing. It just goes to show what an incredible inspiration and hero Meggie was to so many of us who lost to that horrible disease. That disease that she whooped. It can be done. It can be beaten. 
Thank you, sweet Meggie.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, she did deserve that "rock star" status she kept getting. I think it's pretty amazing that she beat the cancer too. In fact I have been working on a children's book called "Meggie: A Canine Cancer Survivor's Story". If I can find a publisher, you all will be the first to know. I'd love for her story to be told and told and told. And of course if any profits were to be made, they'd go to help cure canine cancer. 

Chris - thank you for loving my girl and for telling my son how much she meant to you. He was so touched. When he said, "Mom, thanks for sharing Meggie's story with people" I about lost it. Hugs to you my dear, I know how much you miss that Riley Roo.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Some of the current canine cancer survival books were published by: JanGen Press, Capital Books and BookSurge Publishing. 

Good Luck, I hope you find a publisher. Meggie's story deserves to be told, she was such an inspiration.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for the publisher names, Augie's Mom. I also have a librarian at NCSU vet school helping me with publishers. Maybe we can get something going. If all else fails, I am using lulu.com to create it and I can self-publish. 

We had terrible storms yesterday and I never picked up the mail, so when I went to get it this morning there was a package from the NCSU vet school. It contained a book:_ What Dogs Teach Us_ and was signed by doctors and students from the oncology department. They each wrote about their memories of Megs and how much she meant to them. It made me cry and cry, but I will treasure it. What a sweet thing to do. They are such good good people. I will miss our trips up there.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Even though it is approaching 5 years since Ollie went to the bridge, I have always sent a christmas basket to her onco team. After what we went through together and the support they gave me I feel they are extended family. While I may not see these folks on a regular basis my gratitude for them has never diminished.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

That's amazing. I've always taken the team a birthday cake on Meggie's birthday. Maybe I can have one delivered to them next year.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Cindy what a great idea - writing a book. You and Meggie were such an inspiration for me when Tasha was going through her treatments. Sharing her story will inspire so many others! Meggie is such a special girl and the two of you had such a special bond. 

What a beautiful gift from NCSU. hat wonderful memories of Meggie. She touched so many lives.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

Yes, please write a book-it would be a testament and memorial to Meggie and would HELP so many Humans and Canines going through this terrible disease.
Hope is all any of us have, and Meggie gave everyone hope!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

> Hope is all any of us have, and Meggie gave everyone hope!


Thanks Karen - That's so sweet. 

I had to go to Raleigh today to help my son get a new apartment secured. Everything reminded me of Meggie - it felt like she should have been in the car with me or at least that I should have been picking her up. Every place I went is a place I have taken her, just stopping at McDonald's for a drink made me remember stopping to get her ice cream cone at the store - it was just a memory overload. I miss that sweet girl.

I am working on the book. It takes forever to go through pictures. If I self publish it on Lulu I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Hudson

What a wonderful idea to write a book Cindy, you have an inspirational story to tell, good luck, will look forward to ordering a copy!


----------



## Solas Goldens

I don't have any words of wisdom, in regard to the cancer. We will send some prayers and just take things One Day at a Time. XOXOXO


----------



## Augie's Mom

So glad to hear you are going forward with the book. If you need an idea for the jacket cover, the picture of Meggie in her Relay for Life t-shirt with all the names has my vote.

Just even thinking about that picture makes the water-works start.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Great minds think alike *Augie'sMom*. That's the one I was using.


----------



## maggie1951

Cindy i must have missed some post's as i was away but i did start writing about all my rescue dogs and when i get chance :uhoh: i will finish it an all the money will go to dog rescue.
I did get a bit published by someone else in a book about Charlie 1 Sadie Meg Daisy & Charlie which the money went to dogs charity's
And Daisy was front page of a calender 

I think it helps to write about rescue dogs and make people are the need plenty of TLC and they will come round and be good dogs in the end .
As you know my latest challange Blarney is proof of that little monster but i love him.

If you are writing a book i want first copy


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Oh Maggie - LOVE your _Happy Endings_ publications! They look wonderful!

I ordered Photoshop Elements off Amazon this morning and it has already shipped. As soon as I get my photos to the right dpi I can get this book published on Lulu.com. I already have the ISBN and it should be available through Amazon and Lulu. Will let you guys know when it is ready. If there are any profits from it they will go to NCSU VTH oncology toward the canine bone transplant program. Meggie was never a candidate, but it's the closest thing to a cure we have for lymphoma right now. Bless Dr Suter.


----------



## Hudson

Maggie, your Happy endings do look wonderful publications, well done!!
Cindy I too will line up for your book, a great thing to do, great therapy too. Meggie would be so very proud!


----------



## maggie1951

Meggie'sMom said:


> Oh Maggie - LOVE your _Happy Endings_ publications! They look wonderful!
> 
> I ordered Photoshop Elements off Amazon this morning and it has already shipped. As soon as I get my photos to the right dpi I can get this book published on Lulu.com. I already have the ISBN and it should be available through Amazon and Lulu. Will let you guys know when it is ready. If there are any profits from it they will go to NCSU VTH oncology toward the canine bone transplant program. Meggie was never a candidate, but it's the closest thing to a cure we have for lymphoma right now. Bless Dr Suter.


 
Cindy i think you better get lots ordered i think everyone on the GRF will want one we all loved Meggie


----------



## goldensmum

maggie1951 said:


> Cindy i think you better get lots ordered i think everyone on the GRF will want one we all loved Meggie


It would be a lovely tribute to Meggie - will keep watching this space


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Maggie*

*Cindy and Maggie

You are both amazing women!!*


----------



## Meggie'sMom

So I finally got the photos to the correct resolution and refined my text and Meggie's book is out on Lulu.com as a softcover or as a download. I have ordered a copy to proof it in print form, but I thought I'd attach the link to the page so you can see the preview. 

http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/meggie-a-canine-cancer-survivors-story/12197004

I used one of lulu's standard covers - so it's nothing spectacular, but I hope it does Megs' memory justice. I'll let you know once I see a print copy if all is well or if I need to adjust anything in case any of you want to purchase.


----------



## Russ Krain

*To Meggies Mom*

I thank you for you kind remarks on the Rainbow Bridge regarding Belle. As she had lymphoma in the end, the Raleigh Vet School didn't give me the option for surgery. I was told since she had MG and took an immune suppresent drug, well, I saw the writing on the wall with the expression in the doctors eyes. 
I do know they can treat the cancer at the vet school there. They just put in the same equipment for radiation treatment. All donated by a man who kept at least 4-5 goldens in his life. When he passed, he left millions to the vet school for equipment. The picture is linked at the school; http://cvm.ncsu.edu/ncvmf/rb-terry.html I will say, if you need a miracle and you want hope, that is where I would go. My first golden Belvedere had tumor removed and lived 7 more years. Belle would have died either at the local vet or within a month, if not for the doctors there. My point, the vet school are turning out the best doctors these days. My vet even told me, local vets don't have the knowledge and equipment these school have. You might check into one close by if this one is too far away. Last but not least, fight and don't give up. As long as you remain positive infront of her, that will help. For months, I was not allowed to be emotional infront of my Belle. As hard as that was, you had to be bright and cheery around her. That was advice from the school, she lived 7 more months and a very normal life till the end. They originally gave her 6 weeks, so it does help. That is all the help I can offer, however, I am so sorry to hear this......don't give up without the fight....like someone said in the beginning with Belle, you better fight like you love her and it will turn around....take care, Russ Krain


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Aw Russ - thanks sweetie for your comments and information, but this is an old and long thread. Meggie fought the T-cell lymphoma for 2 and 1/2 years - and beat it with the help of the onco staff at NCSU. I completely agree with you on all your praise of them and Mr Randall Terry who is a true angel and earned his wings with Maggie Belle. 

Sadly, I lost Megs in June due to heart complications. She was a fighter and beat the odds many times over that 2 1/2 years. I miss her more than I can say.


----------



## Russ Krain

*Meggies Mom*

When the rescue group called the Raleigh Vet School for a referral to adopt. Debbie, in neurology told them if she died and came back as reincarnated, she wanted to be one of Russ's goldens. I had heard that before. My local vet told them if they found a golden, I was so heart broken over Belle, that they needed to help him. OK, I had a couple of cries...in front of his staff. They all went to bat for me and found me Chloe. She has issues, however, she shows more trust with me everyday. Compared to what I was used to...she is easy girl. My Meggie is now 10 years old and as I mentioned, she was Maggie Belles mother. She is a unique girl and took care of not only her baby Belle, but when Belle was stricken. They both played like puppies when together when no other dog would play with her. Meggie only played with Belle......both looked forward to their vacation at my exwifes. Belle and Meggie, BJ had no interrest.....Meggie sulked when Belle died and continues to sulk today. My ex told me Meggie just wants to lay in the yard....and people think these dogs are not smart...we know better. Take care, Russ


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I agree, they know so much more than we give them credit for. 

I'm glad you have Chloe. I have adopted a rescue as well. His name is Cosby and he came to me a few weeks after Meggie died, much like she came to you. Referrals from my vet b/c of all that I had endured with Megs made me the chosen application to adopt him. I understand what you mean about Chloe being "easy" - after so much time feeding a mega-e dog... well I have a lot of extra time. 

Give your Meggie an extra hug from me. I'm sorry she is taking the loss so hard. Spoil her, sounds like she deserves it.


----------



## Karen519

*Russ*

Give Meggie a hug for me, too!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's book is ready!! I got my proof copy in the mail this morning and it is just beautiful! It is written as a children's book and hopefully will be informational for kids whose dog is going through cancer treatment. It is also a tribute to my brave, beautiful girl.

http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/meggie-a-canine-cancer-survivors-story/12197004


----------



## Debles

Congratulations Cindy! That is wonderful! I plan to get a copy!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

The book is beautiful and a wonderful tribute to Meggie. I got my copy today. I think I will also order a copy for Tasha's Oncologist to have in the office. I think it would be very inspirational to children as well as adults when their beloved pups are going through treatment. Thank you for sharing Meggie's story.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Some really wanted a hardcover edition of Meggie's book, so here's the link:

Meggie: A Canine Cancer Survivor's Story by Cindy Taylor in Pets

I think there's only a handful of you here who remember her now.  Makes me sad.


----------



## paula bedard

Thank You, I would like to purchase a hardcover version of Meggie's Book.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Cindy who wrote Meggie's book!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Paula and Karen. Paula - because of formatting a couple of photos are different in Megs hardcover book, but the text is the same. I also changed the back cover. I hope you like it.


----------



## paula bedard

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thanks Paula and Karen. Paula - because of formatting a couple of photos are different in Megs hardcover book, but the text is the same. I also changed the back cover. I hope you like it.


I'm sure I will. I look forward to getting mine!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> I think there's only a handful of you here who remember her now.  Makes me sad.


NOT TRUE!:no:

She may be gone, but she is not forgotten. She lives on in the hearts of so many of us.


----------



## paula bedard

My book is now on it's way!

I think you'll find that many more of us remember Meggie than you think. I rarely commented in her Thread but I always read it. You'll never know how many members/guests, many who were only here for short stints, read her story and moved on...taking her story and her strength with them.


----------



## jaireen

Meggie'sMom said:


> Some really wanted a hardcover edition of Meggie's book, so here's the link:
> 
> Meggie: A Canine Cancer Survivor's Story by Cindy Taylor in Pets
> 
> I think there's only a handful of you here who remember her now.  Makes me sad.



i still remember meggie...everytime i see a thread in my inbox about her makes me wish that i hope it's a good news...im glad that she's doing great!!...please give her my love and smooches from dulce... =)


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Cindy, Meggie will never be forgotten! There is not a day that goes by that I do not think of Tasha and Meggie. They are together taking care of each other until we come for them.

Meggie's story is even more important to me now that I have Sky going through chemo. It's been less then a week but you know what a roller coaster it is and I think of how strong you and Meggie were. Thank you again for sharing her story. Meggie, you are loved and missed by many.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Cindy, I will never EVER forget Meggie. What an inspiration and hero !!!! Your girl lives on in the SO many people she touched!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I too will never forget Meggie. I have a downloaded copy of her book and I love it!


----------



## Debles

I too will never forget her, how could any of us, she was/is so special in all our hearts. She was the Miracle Girl. What we all pray for.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

My heart and eyes are leaking - sweet tears for my girl. Thanks to those of you who carry her story with you.


----------



## goldensmum

Have just ordered my copy - Meggie's memory will live on in so many of our hearts, I know she certainly will in mine, and although it is sad that she is now at the bridge she still gives others hope that this awful disease does not get it's own way all the time.


----------



## maggie1951

Cindy that lovely Meggie girl will never be forgotten not in a million years i loved Meggie so much who could not love her.
I am just about to order my Book.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Cindy,
Honestly, I really do think of Meggie every day. You and Meggie were the ones who supported me and gave me hope during Riley's fight with lymphoma. I will never forget Meggie - I just wish I could have met her to give her a big hug and kiss. I ordered your book and I will cherish it. You did a lot for me.
Your friend,
Chris


----------



## paula bedard

Cindy, Just want to let you know I received an email this morning telling me that my book has been shipped. I can't wait to read it!

I'll post a pic when I get it.


----------



## sarebear

*Honoring Meggie*

_OK, all of the GRF Meggies fans, I have been following from the beginning like many of you, and have become friends with Cindy on FB. When she posted about her book (on FaceBook), I thought to myself, how this is a no brainer for an Oprah show. She loves Goldens, teachers, books, and it is going to a non-profit facility to help dogs, research in fact. And there are soo many good stories _, she could tell, what people don't know, that we do, about the benefactor of the facility etc., What I have done already is sent posts (copied) with Cindy's blessing, but I really feel if we all sent suggestions to her it might be noticed, strength in numbers!!!! If you want to contact me, try [email protected], Need too change my address on GRF, LETS GET MEGGIES TRIUMPH OUT THERE!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sarah - you are relentless my friend!!  (I hope you know that's a compliment)

Just got an email from LULU - 10% off purchases in the month of September by using coupon code AUTUMN at checkout!!! It does not affect revenue, so NCSU will still get the same profit.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Meggie's Story.

Meggie will live on in all of our hearts!


----------



## jennybird

I'm so sorry for you and Meggie. My 4 year old, Chester, was diagnosed with lymphoma in december, we did the chemo which gave us an additonal 6 months with him feeling well; he passed away in June. He responded immediately to the chemo and went into remission the whole time he was on the chemo; the vet recommended lengthening his chemo time to every 3 weeks instead of every 2, and that is when he came out of remission. I've heard the younger pups (like chester) tend to have a more aggressive form of lymphoma. It was expensive, but I wouldn't trade those sweet 6 months we had together. My heart and prayers are with you~spoil Meggie rotten!


----------



## goldensmum

Just got my copy of Meggies Book - I think that Meggie will be proud to know that her Mum is still spreading the word that cancer can sometimes be beaten.


----------



## twinny41

Meggie'sMom said:


> Some really wanted a hardcover edition of Meggie's book, so here's the link:
> 
> Meggie: A Canine Cancer Survivor's Story by Cindy Taylor in Pets
> 
> I think there's only a handful of you here who remember her now.  Makes me sad.


 Oh I think there is many more than a handful of us that remember Meggie. She was very special and a true inspiration. Her memory will long outlive us all. I will certainly be ordering my copy of Meggies book.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

Meggie will never be forgotten!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I read Meggie's book to two of my classes in the library today. They are both special education classes - kids who have been identified as having violent tendencies, some have a post traumatic stress disorder from their home situations... all have difficulties controlling themselves. One was a group of younger kids kindergarten through 3rd grade age, the other a 4th-5th grade class. They sat in rapt attention, not saying a word and not wiggling a muscle until I finished. It was amazing. I have never had a group of kids in the palm of my hand like that before. 

After I finished, one little girl in the younger class looked at me and said, "That's why you were that necklace, isn't it?" She had recognized Meggie's dog tag in the book. I have never had an adult ask about it or recognize it for what it is. Wow, I love these kids.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

What an inspiration Meggie has always been to everyone.
From the 'MOUTHS OF BABES!"


----------



## Bailey10

*Lymphoma*

I stumbled upon this site tonight as I was researching canine lymphoma...I'm a sucker for anything that mentions a Golden - gotta check it out. 
I was just reading the post about Meggie, and I felt like I had to join and post on the site. I was so sorry to hear about Meggie, it just makes me want to cry. My dog, Bailey, was just diagnosed with lymphoma this Monday. I have no idea what stage we are at or anything. My vet suggested prednisone-no chemo. We are taking Bailey to an oncologist on Tuesday to find out where we stand. However, Bailey is advanced in her years, she is going to be 11 in November. I am just sick about what to do. She has been with us since she was 5 weeks old, and is my first baby (my children are ages 9 and under). I want her to be here forever, but also want her to have good quality of life for the rest of the time we have with her. I am willing to go the prednisone route, if that is what's best for her, but my husband wants chemo. 
Is there anyone with a senior dog who underwent chemo and is glad for their decision??


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie was nine when she went through chemo - in fact she was just 3 months short of 10, so she wasn't much younger than Bailey. Consider it strongly *before* you give prednisone! Once started on the pred, she will not respond to the chemo as well. Chemo is not as hard on your dog as it is on people, you can always start it and if she has a bad reaction or you feel she is losing quality of life, you can back down to the pred. You just can't go the other way. 

Are you going to an oncologist or a general vet? If you can get her to a vet school - do it! It may make a big difference. See what the tests results are and what stage she is in. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Many here have been through this journey - Meggie was one of the miracles who never relapsed. It *can* happen. It can also give you a year or more with your girl. Time is so precious. Hugs to you and her both. If you want to email me, my address is [email protected] My spam blocker will catch you, just request to be released or put Bailey in the subject line.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up this post.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I took Cosby to the park this morning and when we walked in the gate the first thing I saw was a red female golden smiling at me. It felt like Meggie had been waiting for me to show up. I just hugged and hugged her and got all teary. Her name was Emma and she was 7 years old. She could have been Megs litter mate they were so alike. What a love. Amazing how you can just be going along and something can hit you up side the head like this.


----------



## Bailey10

Cindy,
Thank you for your kind words. I tried to post last week, but erased it by accident. I've been reading through some of the older posts, like the one about Mak. Wow, what a story. I can't believe how much Karen's reactions remind me of my own. I cried as I read her posts - not good, I'm at work. Although, now that we are treating Bailey, I haven't cried in about a week. I think it has to do with no longer feeling helpless and feeling like the cancer was growing with each passing moment as we waited for our appointment. I can relate to Karen wanting to stay home all the time though. We are heading to Florida in 3 weeks (without Bailey) and I really just can't imagine leaving her with Grandma and Grandpa and missing out on that time with her. I can't cancel the trip on my 4 kids though, they are young and wouldn't understand.
We went to the oncologist and started chemo last Tues. She rec'd Vincristine, and has tolerated it very well (even tolerates the pred). Everything went great with her appointment, she appeared to be the perfect candidate to beat this into remssion, and then we got the cbc results during our appointment. She has definite marrow involvement and is on the border of having leukemia in addition to her lymphoma. She is taking 2 antibiotics that are now acting as her immune system, since she essentially has almost no white cells. We are really praying for a cbc improvement this upcoming Tues. when she goes for her next treatment.
Otherwise, she is doing well, no cancer anywhere else (front end lymph node involvement only), and her organs are all functioning normally.
I asked the vet about supplements and diet suggestions and she said not to do anything. Do you have any suggestions in this area? Was there anything that you did for Meggie that you believe helped her beat this for so long, while still maintaining an excellent quality of life? I would greatly appreciate any advice you have to share. Anything that would allow us more time with Bailey. She is loving that we are taking her out for runs in the bush on the bike trails again! 
I'm sure that after all the 2 of you went through fighting this, you came out an expert.
Thank you again for your kind words. This site is so wonderful!
Lisa


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hi Lisa - I'm glad you are feeling better about Bailey. I was frantic until I got Meggie started on treatment, just like you said. I looked at her and could just see the cancer growing by the minute. Once we had something to fight with, I felt so much better. I would have long talks with Megs during treatment and explain to her why she was going through the treatments and what they were doing to make her better. I'd tell her to think of the chemo drugs as Pac Man eating up the bad cells. She didn't care what nonsense I was saying, but she paid attention. 

The doctors are telling you not to add supplements or change food b/c they want to keep everything else the same in case of upset stomach, nausea or anything else. They want to be sure it's the drugs causing the reaction and not something else. I have to admit that I am hard headed and I did, after reading, reading, reading add l-arginine to Meggie's food. It is an amino acid that is added to the Hills Science Diet cancer formula. The Hills food made Megs throw up and after reading the ingredients, I understood why. But there are studies that show the food does help slow the progression of some cancers and the ingredient that causes this is the arginine. I ordered mine in powder form from iHerb online. 

I also gradually added fish oils to Megs diet and green tea extract. She was already on milk thistle and I kept her on it. 

Sadly, her last week of meds and supplements are measured out and still sitting on my kitchen counter. For whatever reason I cannot move them. 

Meggie got very sick from vincristine and had to have it removed from her protocol. She did great with the doxirubicin. I hope Bailey does too. Because she went off her food, I usd it as an opportunity to change her diet to a more home cooked based diet and eventually (again after reading, reading, reading) put her on The Honest Kitchen Preference with home cooked chicken added to it. Later we also used their Force recipe. 

I bought Laurie Kaplan's Help Your Dog Fight Cancer and read it and studied it. I also bought Shawn Messonnier's book on canine cancer. Both are good at discussing supplements and how helpful they may be. The Sloan-Kettering site about herbs and botanicals is wonderful to help you feel that you are not wasting your money on supplements that have no proven research. Sloan-Kettering - About Herbs, Botanicals & Other Products


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Give Bailey lots of attention and hugs from me. I miss my Megs more than I can ever say and it seems to only get worse with time. Knowing that you are doing everything for her helps, but when the time comes to say goodbye it doesn't lessen the pain. I wish a miracle for you and Bailey. Treasure every minute.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

How are your boys doing?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Karen - Punch and Cosby are great. Cos has gained about 15 pounds since I got him, but could still stand to gain more. He stays lean. I think because he is full of energy and runs most of his calories off. I'm still feeding him large meals. Punch is a little sweetheart - still my snuggler and loves to sleep in.  And I just added one to the pack - my son's border collie / lab mix, Jack, is living with us right now. They moved into a new apartment and his neighbors complained that Jack was barking too much (never has a complaint in the past 3 years in his old apartment). Anyway, so until Zack can work something else out, Jack is staying at grandma's.  He's such a sweetie and so smart - he is teaching Cos and Punch - so it may just be a good thing to have him around for a while. Thanks for asking. Hope Smooch and Tonka are great too!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Yes, Smooch and Tonka are great.

Do you have any pics of Punch, Cosby and Jack? I agree it sounds like Jack will be a good influence on your two! Thank God that Momma could take him in.


----------



## coppers-mom

Cindy,

it was so wonderful that the girl noticed Meggie's dog tag and that you saw the red girl at the park. Surely bittersweet, but sweet.

It is hard to lose our best friends, but I think it was even harder since you poured your heart and soul into keeping Meggie alive and feeling well for so long. I know you were so focused on her and her well being every day and that has to increase the bond to an incredible degree. Unfortunately I think it also increases the grief.

I will remember Meggie for ever. Because she was so special and such a source of hope and strength and you were and are also.
I don't even have to close my eyes to picture her in her lovely purple shirt that carried so many of our cherished friends with her on her cancer walks and rides.:smooch: She supported and cheered the entire forum and did so much to raise money for cancer research, her contribution was to the entire world.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Teresa - here's a picture of Emma who has become a real regular at the park. You can see how much she looks like my Megs. I just love seeing her.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Cindy Emma looks so much like your beautiful Meggie. I am glad you get to see her at the dog park. Like Teresa said I am sure it is bittersweet. I know how much you miss your beautiful red girl.

I talk to Sky about Meggie and Tasha every day. I hope she does as well as they did.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Emma sure DOES LOOK like Meggie! God Bless her!

ANY pics of Punch and Cosby?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Just for Karen - here's Cosby and Punch! Cos has gained about 15 pounds since I got him - he's still lean, but not skeletal.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

Your boys are just beautiful-Wow, how they have changed!!!
See what LOVE CAN DO!!


----------



## goldensmum

Emma is a beauty and it must be bittersweet when you see her, and boy Cosby is looking good (and Punch too of course) - tlc works it own miracles


----------



## coppers-mom

Your boys look so good. ;-)
give them a snuggle and kiss for me.


----------



## Karen519

*Cosby and Punch*

Cindy:

*Cosby and Punch are so handsome!!!* What beautiful boys you have.
Emma is a sweetheart of a girl-I can tell-and I see that she looks like Meggie.
Thanks for the pictures and keep them coming!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Cindy,

I hope you and your boys are doing well. I think of you often.

When you lost Megs, I was checking on someone else and saw a mention of her going to the bridge. I had no idea it was even a possibliity and was so shocked and saddened.

You and she meant too much to us to ever be forgotten. Thanks again for sharing her lovely self with us.:smooch:

Teresa


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you Teresa, I know you are going through your own pain with so many losses coming so close together. I miss Meggie so much and go through "what ifs" every single day. Through all the losses in my life this one stays so fresh. I will always regret not being there at the end. I'm glad you are at least at peace with Copper's passing and were able to hold him in your arms. 

Thank you again for remembering her.


----------



## coppers-mom

As sad as I am at losing Copper and even though I miss him desperately, his was truly the most peaceful and loving loss. I can't really explain it, but wish everyone could lose their loved ones in such a way.

He was happy, in no pain or distress and so accepting of the what must be. I try to honor that and let it help me with my grief everyday. He also was such a happy boy despite all the trials and tribulations he went through in his last two years. There is a lesson there I am trying to learn too.

I am so sorry you weren't with Megs in person. I have also lost them without being able to be there. Take solace in the fact that you were there so many, many times and she knows how much you loved her and that she was surrounded by others who loved and cherished her.

I still remember Megs in her wagon and how we met online when you were collecting for one of her first rallies. It brings a smile to my face that we were brought together over my "lunch money". 

I still save it and will give to others in need now that Copper is gone. It enabled me to give him a much better quality of life than I could have otherwise and for that I am grateful. I know his generous heart would want me to help other dogs with it now. Megs generous heart certainly helped many people and dogs in her time and I'm sure her legacy still continues.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You are so right Teresa. My circular logic brings me back each time to the fact that it was best to let Megs go when we did and not have her wait in distress for me to get there. It would have been selfish of me, but then I beat myself up for ever leaving Raleigh that afternoon. I thought they could get her stabilized, but I also had that voice in my head saying, this is the end. How I wish I had listened to it. 

Your "lunch money" makes me smile too. I will always make cancer research my charity of choice. Staying in touch with Megs' special doctor gives me such hope. Angela's research sounds so promising and I wish I knew a way to support her directly. 

I am trying to find the money to donate Meg an engraved paver at the new NCSU Terry Center. I want her to be a part of that center in some small way. I was so hoping she would be one of their first patients when they open at the beginning of the year. It will be my Christmas present to myself, but it will take my lunch money for quite a while.  I am struggling with the words I want engraved. Words just don't seem to do justice to what she meant to me.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's Mom and Coppers Mom*

Meggie's Mom and Coppers Mom

You both touch my heart!! Meggie and Copper were both so very special!


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> I am trying to find the money to donate Meg an engraved paver at the new NCSU Terry Center. I want her to be a part of that center in some small way. I was so hoping she would be one of their first patients when they open at the beginning of the year. It will be my Christmas present to myself, but it will take my lunch money for quite a while.  I am struggling with the words I want engraved. Words just don't seem to do justice to what she meant to me.


I so hope you get a paver for Megs. I know it would mean so much to you.
She was special and fought such a great battle she gave us all hope.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

A paver would be such a fitting tribute to your beautiful girl, Meggie.


----------



## Dee Orr

*article*

Read my post on the Squamous cell and fish oil - it is supposedly good for lymphoma as well. 
Also this article: Omega-3 Kills Cancer Cells

The vets told us nothing of this, the oncologist had no other suggestions once we stopped the expensive Chemo. They just sent us home to watch him die as he was "too old". Now he is prancing around like a pub and gonna be 15 in January.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Still haven't gotten Meggie's memorial paver ordered because tuition went up (*again*, it just went up last summer!) and I had to pay an extra $500 for my son's spring semester. Good grief!!! I will do it. I may have to purchase a brick for her instead, they are less expensive. 

I haven't decorated for Christmas at all this year. Meggie so loved the tree and lights and was always getting into the presents. I couldn't leave stuffed toys under the tree or she would open the presents and help herself. All stuffed toys were *hers* in her opinion. 

I'm just reluctant to make Christmas a big deal for the boys. Maybe I'll make them both a stocking and let that be it. Meggie always knew she had a pile of presents and a stocking and she would sit and stare at them until Zack got up on Christmas morning. I'd usually let her have one thing until he got up so he could watch her open her packages. She was my extra child on Christmas morning who never grew too old to believe in Santa. I miss her.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry you are having a tough time.
Your description of Megs as a child who never grew up is just wonderful. They never do and that is part of what makes them so special to me. The joy with which they view life is contagious.

Do you mean to imply there were some stuffies that were not Meg's???????:uhoh: I think you err my dear.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Teresa - I know - how could there be stuffies that were any one elses?  I love that they are perpetual two-year-olds too. Meggie was the worst for "mine" I have ever seen. Poor Jack would hide behind the sofa with his Christmas toys knowing that she would take everything away from him. He can be alpha dog this year or at least get to enjoy his own presents.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh I can just see sweet Meggie on Christmas morning. Please hold onto that wonderful memory. I hope that and all the other memories you have help you through the holiday season. It is so hard to celebrate without our special friends but they will always be with us in our hearts.


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie was the worst for "mine" I have ever seen.


Maybe that is a golden trait? Copper would grab an expensive one at PetSmart and hold it on the floor insisting he keep it.
I would have let him, but he only wanted to gut the poor thing so most of his came from Goodwill. He sure knew what a Goodwill bag smelled like too!

I am at least at the point where it brings a smile and a tear.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Noreen. I know you understand. I know you are missing sweet Tasha this holiday.

Teresa - Meggie always kept her stuffed toys perfect. I still had her very first toy until Jack came along and pretty much dismantled it. She would get so mad at him for tearing up her toys!! I remember one night Jack had pulled the squeaker out of a toy and was running around the house with it in his mouth squeaking it and Meggie was chasing him. You could see the steam coming out of her ears and he was just laughing at her! I do smile through the tears.

Cosby picked out an expensive hedgehog toy at PetSmart a couple weeks ago. I decided to let him have it and he loves that thing. It's the first toy he hasn't chewed into bits. He and Punch take turns making it grunt. It doesn't have the traditional squeak sound. They are so funny.


----------



## Debles

Cindy, Selka and Meggie sound so similar. He thought all stuffed toys were his and anyone bringing in presents had to put up with his nose checking to see what was for him!
He also took very good care of his babies. We have a giant wicker laundry basket full! I miss him so much.
Even now when I hear Sasha squeaking the toys, I still think it's Selka.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I know what you mean Deb. I have toy boxes of Meggie's toys. They are put away so the boys can't tear them up. Maybe one day I'll let them have some of her toys, but I just can't now. 

I have to smile at the vision I have of Selka checking packages. Yep, sounds just like her. It was all about *her* - and it was. 

Hugs to you my friend. They take such a big place in our hearts and it is so difficult to not have them physically here. The list of those we lost this year in the Rainbow Bridge just kills me. So many gold souls passed this year.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cindy, I'm feeling what you are feeling about decorating for Christmas. It just doesn't seem the same without our Christmas loving Barkley, just like it doesn't for you because your sweet Meggie isn't there. In our case we are also in the process of having some work going on in the house that requires moving furniture. That continues this week and we elected to forgo the tree this year because we need the space the tree occupies for furniture. I went ahead and decorated the mantel and put up the stockings. I swear Toby must be trying to help me create new holiday memories because as soon as the stockings went up he started his chirping "I want, I want" barking, all while looking up at his stocking! He also swiped an already wrapped gift out of a box of gifts I was planning on moving to our table so I could put bows on them--before I knew it he was unwrapping it, just like Barkley did....I think Barkley is channeling Toby to cheer me up. 

This Christmas will be different, on a lot of fronts, but I'm going to try my hardest to make some new memories, for our sakes and for Toby.


----------



## goldensmum

I've always found Christmas tough mainly since losing Ginny, she loved opening parcels and if you didn;t watch her would open our presents as well as her own - she loved everything about Christmas, Holly did not but she would wait until Ginny had opened the pressies and then grab them and stack them up in her bed.

All of our dogs had their favourite toy and they are now with the boxes containing their ashes, often find Quinn looking at them and as much as he loves his stuffies he has never once attempted to touch them.

I know that Meggie will be watching you at Christmas, and I hope that your happy memories of her will help you through


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm thinking of you and hoping for peace this Christmas.:smooch: I so love reading the tales you type.

Shelby thanks you for making me haul her warm water down twice a day.:doh: The trough just isn't quite warm enough for the Diva.


----------



## Karen519

*Christmas*

I know all of our pets at the Rainbow Bridge will be smiling down on us at Christmas.

Smooch and Snobear loved Christmas, too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks y'all. Teresa, I hope Shelby is enjoying her warm water.  Wendy loves hers. 

I've started picking a random page off the thread here to read once a day, a page when Megs was alive and I can remember that day or that moment with her. In the early mornings when I'm out feeding the horses I can remember those days I got up so early to feed before taking her to the vet school for checkups. She'd nap in the back oft he Jeep in her crate and be so happy to get out when we got there, bouncing along on a little walk before we'd go in the clinic and greeting the residents and interns on their way in. Then we'd go in the waiting room and she'd hop up on the chairs and try to make herself small so when they came out to get her maybe they just wouldn't notice that she was there. I miss my days with her and I never want to forget. I was so lucky to have such a friend in my life.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Had a lovely dream of my sweet girl last night, her soft red fur... I was just holding her and rubbing her and glad to breathe her smell, even in my dream. Sad to wake up.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Cindy that brought tears to my eyes. So glad your beautiful Meggie visited you in your dreams. Hugs


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Megs visited you in your dreams. Having such a good friend in our lives is special and she was definitely special.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I took Cosby to my neighbor's pond today. I haven't been down there in years since Meggie was much younger. Cosby was so happy. He didn't swim, but waded and ran through parts of the creek, bounced with joy and got thoroughly drenched. On the way back I let him stay off leash through the woods path. He'd stay just far enough ahead so when he looked back he could see me and stop and wait for me to catch up, just like Meggie used to. Watching flashes of his red coat through the trees and his bouncy walk, I had my Megs back for a few minutes. What a great day.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

How beautiful-I am so glad that Cosby brought Meggie back to you for a few minutes!! Glad he got to go to the creek!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Today sounds so good for you and Cosby! It makes me smile to imagine you two on the path. You know Megs was there to give her approval too.:smooch:
I hope Cosby is feeling much better too. He sounds like such a doll.


----------



## Russ Krain

*Chloe*

Meggie'smom, after having Chloe for several months, as you know I lost my Belle in Sept last year, I have had many of those Deja Vue moments...Yesterday, was one of those days. Belle used to lie on a rug outside of my shower everyday, of course, with a pink tennis ball. I always had to step over her when getting out of the shower...not annoying...it was just where she would wait. So Chloe, who was terrified of the bathroom at first, would lay down outside of the bathroom. Yesterday morning, I pulled the shower curtain back and was getting ready to step over the bathtub....laying on that rug, with a pink tennis ball in her mouth was Chloe...5 balls lying around...she has the pink one. After a tear moment.....I was OK. Saturday, I told her it was time for a Bath...yea, the B word. I went outside to get her towel out of the garage and came back in.....Chloe was already in the tub. Belle used to do that, infact....one night, around 3 am...I heard a noise only to find it was Belles tail beating on the bathtub....Lastly, I work on restoring old cars. Saturday....Chloe did a Belle thing....she grabbed a wrench and took off running......I never figured out why Belle did that and I have no clue why Chloe did this....take care, God Bless, Russ


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sweet stories Russ. Thanks for sharing. I especially love the pink tennis ball story. If you haven't read Dean Koontz's _A Big Little Life_, you need to. You would so get his stories about Trixie. 

It is so bittersweet isn't it? I get these looks from Cosby - I think there's an old soul in there or maybe just a soul wise from having been turned out as a stray to fend for himself - anyway, he seems to understand. In many ways I think he needs me as much as I need him.


----------



## goldensmum

Meggie'sMom said:


> I took Cosby to my neighbor's pond today. I haven't been down there in years since Meggie was much younger. Cosby was so happy. He didn't swim, but waded and ran through parts of the creek, bounced with joy and got thoroughly drenched. On the way back I let him stay off leash through the woods path. He'd stay just far enough ahead so when he looked back he could see me and stop and wait for me to catch up, just like Meggie used to. Watching flashes of his red coat through the trees and his bouncy walk, I had my Megs back for a few minutes. What a great day.


Sounds like Cosby had a great time - and Meggie will always be beside you


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Just missing my Meggie, like every single day, but her thread was getting so low down the list I felt a need to bump. That's awful, isn't it? Somehow it makes me feel a little more connected to her to come here and read a note from a day in the past.


----------



## coppers-mom

I so understand the bumping.
My husband said What is this crap on the keyboard?
Well, it's tears but he wouldn't understand. I just have to keep the keyboard clean so I don't have to try to explain.

I've been thinking about Megs and her cancer rallies lately - I don't know why. She sure did bring in a lot of money and that is so very wonderful. I'm glad for the charity, but so proud of "our" girl too. She was such a big personality in so many, many ways.

I'm also glad you and Cosby have each other. I do think the rescues have a different outlook and are just so happy to have a good, loving home. Hugs to you, Cosby and Punch.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Not awful at all, totally understood. ((HUGS))

Bumping for Meggie.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks to you both for understanding. I always hesitate before going into the Rainbow Bridge threads. I know what they do to me, but Megs thread is "safe" somehow.

Teresa - how's Ranger doing? Hope you are getting some good weather to ride in. 

Cosby, Punch and I just spent a couple hours walking trails at the park. They had so much fun chasing and running and now they are sacked out! I'm taking them places Meggie and I have walked many, many times and every time I take a curve in the trail I know she's there... just up a little ways, looking back to see if I'm coming.


----------



## magiclover

It's definitely ok to bump this up. I'm glad to hear that someone else feels this way. Meggie was a very special girl that inspired us all so much.

Magic has only been gone 3 weeks and I somehow feel guilty if want to discuss her on the forum which I know is silly. I'm not ready to let her go.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've also been thinking a lot about the rallies that Meggie did on behalf of our cancer angels and fighters. She was definitely an inspiration to us as Barkley fought his brave fight.


----------



## coppers-mom

I remember the "soggy strawberries" during the TV interview. How funny. I think I will have to look that up again. Didn't Megs beat all the humans in her first big rally??? I seem to remember there was one lady who was neck and neck with Meggie. Hmmm - i think I have to find that thread.

We've been getting "soggy strawberries "here lately and putting out sod so no riding for now. My 5 year old great-niece is on her way to visit and so badly wants to ride. 100% chance of rain tomorrow. We may be riding in the rain........... I am so not a pushover.


----------



## coppers-mom

the weekend is supposed to be nice according to the weather channel as of now. It seems to change pretty frequently.
I hope it is nice your way so you can have more woods time.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Isn't the 'relay for life' walk coming up soon? Will you be walking this year in memory of Meggie?


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Cindy

I am so glad you bumped Meggies thread up again and Russ and Cindy I've had those moments with Tonka and Tucker that they remind me so much of my Snobear and Smooch.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

We have a soggy forecast for the rest of this week too - wouldn't you know it's our school break. 

Our Relay for life will be the same weekend my son graduates from college. I had thought about taking Cos and Punch and getting them T-shirts with "in memory of Meggie" or "walking for Meggie" on them, but I'd have to make it clear to whatever team we join that I could only walk a couple hours on Friday night. I want to be in Raleigh on Saturday to see Zack get his degree. 

Chris - don't ever feel you can't talk about Magic. It happened so fast and you barely had time to absorb it before she was gone. I know her sweet name was on Meggie's Relay scroll with donations.


----------



## Debles

Someone is having a Bark for Life walk here and I was going to do it but I can't walk as far as it is going to be and all the money goes to The American Cancer Society. Don't get me wrong, I donate to ACS but I would like most of my donations to go to curing cancer in dogs, especially goldens. So I donate to the Golden Retriever Foundation's Cancer Fund.
I totally understand bumping up Meggie's thread. I feel that way about Selka's. It feels like if it disappears, he will be forgotten.

Chris, you can talk about Magic anytime you want. I talked about Selka constantly for months and still do, especially today. 

Sasha reminds me so much of Selka and sometimes I do a double take when he is lying on the couch or floor.


----------



## Karen519

*To Chris and all*

To Chris and all

Please ALWAYS FEEL you can talk about your Rainbow Bridge babies-we all understand. I talk about my Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## magiclover

Thanks for being so understanding everyone. Like I said I know it's silly to think that, people here do understand and are very supportive.

The one thing that is getting me through this right now is Jazz. She really needed support and attention the first couple of weeks which forced me to not dwell on my grief. She is doing better now but it is very clear that she will be happier with a sibling. Luckily for her we are moving back to the US this summer and have already been put on the waiting list for a puppy from our breeder. So between Jazz, teenagers, and an international move my mind stays busy for now.

Life will go on and we will be happy again. I'm just not ready to accept that she is never coming back. Please bump up Meggie's thread whenever you want. Meggie's story brings hope for all those who love a Golden and know the fear of losing them someday to cancer.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

> Meggie's story brings hope for all those who love a Golden and know the fear of losing them someday to cancer.


tears.... thank you. For Meggie to still give someone else hope is the greatest tribute she could have. 

Give Jazz some love from all of us. There's a lucky puppy who is yet to be born. Hope your move goes well.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

sorry for the double post


----------



## Augie's Mom

Meggie will always inspire as her story demonstrates what is possible.


----------



## coppers-mom

This is the time of year when I first "met" you and Megs when I PM'ed to send you some "lunch money". You thought I was a kid and said you would donate in my name.

Megs sure picked a wonderful Mom to share her life with.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Meggie and her Mom will always be an inspiration!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

at Teresa. I don't think I thought you were a kid, I just never wanted anyone to feel obligated to donate and not have the financial means. I know what it means to be strapped for funds! Love you for "adopting" us so quickly. 

Hugs Karen - you have always made me feel like Meggie was near and dear to you. 

I haven't signed up for the Relay walk this year because it's the weekend my son graduates from college. I think it will be difficult to do both. Maybe I'm just rationalizing because it will be painful to be there without Meggie doing a "victory" lap.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

The Relay for Life would be difficult for you and you have your son's graduation.
There is always next year. 

Meggie is romping around the Rainbow Bridge with Beau, Smooch and Snobear and all the rest of the furbabies on this forum!


----------



## coppers-mom

I do feel like I adopted you and Megs. How could I resist????
Megs was and is near and dear to me. I know how much you miss her.

Congratulations on your son's graduation. How wonderful and you must be so proud. 

It would be hard to do the rally without Megs. You hold her close in your mind and heart and that is all that really matters.

My sister came up to stay a week with me recently. She brought her lovely 13 year old lab. How bittersweet to have another old dog following someone around to see where they were at all times. I sent her some of my "lunch money" after she left to help her pay for his arthritis medicines since I know it strains her budget. She brought him wonderful treats and toys instead since she has enough medicine for a couple of months thanks to receiving Copper's meds as well. It did my heart good for him to benefit from Copper's meds and from his money stash too.: It is my way of carrying on his legacy. Megs sure has a huge legacy in our hearts and minds and oh so many others including the cancer research organization_._ She was and is a special girl in so many, many ways.

I was just thinking and realized another part of Meg's legacy you don't know about. After I donated to her, my husband asked why I paid it personally. I didn't think he would understand since he just isn't the same way about animals. He decided we/I should add some animal causes to our annual charity giving and because of Megs I have helped quite a few shelter dogs get a new home and life. I will continue to every year so it will carry on. Just one more little difference she has made and it is a huge one to the dogs I help.::smooch:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Today would have been Meggie's 13th birthday. Hug your dogs a few minutes longer, give some extra belly rubs, whisper sweet nothings in their ears, tell them they are great dogs and mean it. And if it won't upset their tummies, give them a little vanilla ice cream or yogurt in Megs' memory. How the girl adored her cold sweet treats. 

Love you dear Meggie. Always.


----------



## paula bedard

Will a vanilla yogurt covered pretzel do? I only have mint chocolate chip ice cream.

I actually was looking at Meggie's book yesterday. It's one I keep at hand for friends and family to see. Her story will always inspire me.

Happy Birthday Meg's...Mom loves and misses you.

I'm off to a game. Have a nice evening...


----------



## maggie1951

Happy Birthday Meggie sure hope you had a good party at the bridge.


----------



## tess

My Beau and Rylee will have Frosty Paws tonight in honor of Meggie. It meant so much to me to see my Tessa's name on Meggie's t-shirt. I lost her to lymphoma 3 years ago. I know today is not easy one for you. I'll never forget your and Meggie' s journey.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy Birthday Meggie!! Hope you are had lots of ice cream with all the other pups at the bridge. We will definitely celebrate this weekend with some ice cream.

You are loved and missed by many sweet girl!! Hugs Cindy.


----------



## goldensmum

Belated Happy Birthday Meggie, Cindy both Quinn & Reeva have now got the taste of ice cream.

Meggie, am sending some hugs to you on the gentle breeze, I hope you get them, you will always be a shining light of hope for any of the other furry ones that fight the same battle that you did,and proof that this awful disease can be beaten

Run free and sleep softly Meggie - so many people miss you


----------



## Russ Krain

*Chloe Belle*

Meggies Mom and crew, just wanted to give an update to the forum here. If you recall, Maggie Belle left me in Sept of 2010, which entirely, wrecked this guy emotionally. I felt very depressed about the situation for months there. Mr Happy go Lucky took a deep heart hit that only recently, started to mend. As you might recall, Belle was the Myathenia Gravis test dog/Roche Cellcept clinical trials girl. She helped get the drug to MG patients that would allow them to have very normal lives for the first time. Very involved story...however, Several months ago, the local Vet, the Raleigh Vet School and the Neuse River Golden Rescue....found me Chloe, who I have posted on. Being that she was from a humble beginnings and seem to be appreciative of the little things, just wanted to let you all know, that life is going on. Although Belle was the most complicated dog to take care of, I have no regrets in giving her the best life I could. Chloe, on the other hand is really low maintenance. She is all golden....I could never let Belle swim as it would have killed her...pneumonia....however, all those things Belle couldn't do, Chloe is wearing out. I am having to relearn golden all over again....and to answer the questions we always wonder; 1. Yes, three tennis balls can fit in one goldens mouth. 2. If you leave it on the floor, its hers. 3. NO, you didn't just give me a treat. 4. Shotgun! 5. Here is my leash, now lets go! 6. I have been throwing the Kong around for 2 hours now...are you ever going to get the treat out for me? 7. I go into the bathroom with you since I want to see what goes on in there other than my bath. 8, If you are not carefull how you hold that egg sandwitch...it will be mine. 9. Yes, I will even eat a banana. 10. Oh, bananas give me gas.......


----------



## coppers-mom

Ah Cindy - I am sorry I missed celebrating Meg's birthday but you know what has been going on on my side of the street. We shall celebrate Meg's today.

Russ Krain - what a lovely story. I remember Maggie Belle and am so glad you have Chloe to help you heal. I love, love, love your "answers to the questions". It gave me a good laugh this morning.


----------



## Karen519

*CIndy and Russ*

*Cindy*
Happy Birthday to SWEET MEGGIE.


*
Russ*
I am so very sorry about Maggie Belle, but so very happy that you have Chloe Belle!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you to all who celebrated Meggie's thirteenth, belated or not. I love hearing from you all and the connection is still with my Megs. Thanks for remembering her. 

Russ - I had to smile too about your Chloe list - yes, you've got quite the golden girl there.  That list makes me think of my Megs too - especially 2, 4, 5, 9, and 10!!!

I ordered Meggie an inscribed brick to go at the NCSU vet school for her birthday. I've been putting it off for so long and I finally decided there will never be the perfect words, or enough of them. I kept it simple and will post a photo when I get word that it is in place. The new Randall Terry Center had an open house in Raleigh yesterday. I know it will be a blessing for future patients. 

Love to you all and your special goldens - give them some extra snuggles for me tonight.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Cindy - what a beautiful tribute for Meggie. We will look forward to seeing it when we visit the Terry Center.

I know you miss Meggie very much. Keeping you in our thoughts. Hugs


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very glad you got a brick for Meg's and you.:smooch: I lnow how much you have been wanting to do that.

I will always remember your special girl. She touched my heart.


----------



## amy22

Cindy, Im sorry I missed Meggies Birthday too and I know how much you miss her...and I am happy that you got a brick for her...I look forward to seeing a picture.
Hugs to you.


----------



## jaireen

i had been gone for such a long time...i had been following the thread about meggie and cried to learn that she passed away last year...i had to go back thru all the posts to find out what happened...im so sorry and hugs to you!!...ill see if i could upload the video, "Into The West"...


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you - that's so sweet. The line "safe in my arms.. you're only sleeping" just gets me every time. I can feel Megs soft fur and smell her special smell and it brings her back to me so quickly. I miss my girl so badly.


----------



## coppers-mom

You and Megs went through so much together it had to create an unbelievably deep bond. I am so glad you had each other nad so sorry she is gone.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I was just looking at the photos of the dedication of the new vet hospital at NC State that Mr Randall Terry gave millions to in honor of his goldens. Three of his goldens are still alive and were at the dedication. The photos are precious of these sugar faces. How Mr Terry loved these sweet pups. 

Terry Center Dedication Day Photographs

I also love the statue of Hannah the Newf in front of the heart center. Wish I had a few million to commission one for Meggie in front of the onco building.


----------



## paula bedard

Sorry I'm late, but...._* Happy Birthday Meggie!*_

Thanks for the link. What a wonderful man and a wonderful facility! Just thinking of all the lives that will be improved and saved brings a teary smile.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thanks for the link Cindy. What a wonderful man Mr. Terry was. Thinking of the countless number of pets that will be saved and helped because of his generosity brings tears. Hope to visit the center this summer.

Look at those beautiful sugar faces!


----------



## Russ Krain

As you go into the older building that I spent so much time, the bricks of tears, I call them, were the sidewalk bricks. I wonder if they will be kept or moved to the new facility? I really doubt that anyone, can keep dry eyes reading the messages engraved on those bricks.....The last time I went there was exactly one year ago. Belle was very popular that as all the school knew about the golden girl with Myathenia Gravis...that beat all odds. I had an intern walk in for her 6 month exam with his jaw opened. He said Belle had the thickest record he had ever seen. He was the one that told me that Belle was the only survivor of the Roche test dogs. Some of the vets would take Belle to the back and make the owners sit in the waiting room. They never did this with Belle and me....I guess they knew how much we had been threw...Belle had a real separation anxiety as she would scream and howl....people used to laugh at it since they thought it was unusual she did that. Also, she never did it at home...just at the vets.....guess they knew it was better to keep me with her. Its been almost a year since I lost her to cancer....I sure hope they have tennis balls in heaven...


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Russ*

*Cindy:*
Thanks for the link about the beautiful man Terry and his sweet Golden Retrievers. Happy Birthday to Meggie

*Russ*
What a touching post about Belle:

As you go into the older building that I spent so much time, the bricks of tears, I call them, were the sidewalk bricks. I wonder if they will be kept or moved to the new facility? I really doubt that anyone, can keep dry eyes reading the messages engraved on those bricks.....The last time I went there was exactly one year ago. Belle was very popular that as all the school knew about the golden girl with Myathenia Gravis...that beat all odds. I had an intern walk in for her 6 month exam with his jaw opened. He said Belle had the thickest record he had ever seen. He was the one that told me that Belle was the only survivor of the Roche test dogs. Some of the vets would take Belle to the back and make the owners sit in the waiting room. They never did this with Belle and me....I guess they knew how much we had been threw...Belle had a real separation anxiety as she would scream and howl....people used to laugh at it since they thought it was unusual she did that. Also, she never did it at home...just at the vets.....guess they knew it was better to keep me with her. Its been almost a year since I lost her to cancer....I sure hope they have tennis balls in heaven...


----------



## Meggie'sMom

For the first time in the (almost) year since I lost Meggie, I just went back and read the pages from when I lost her. I am crying now, but I needed to do it. So many of you said you tell her story - please, please KEEP TELLING HER STORY!!! It means so much and keeps her spirit here on this earth. If it gives just a glimmer of hope to another, that is what it is meant to do. Once in a while we get to beat cancer, and for that small chance I hope we can all find some hope. 

Meggie's book on Lulu is on sale this weekend through tomorrow (May 31) for 25% off by using the code CYBERMAY at check out. It's a great way to share her story and the profits go the oncology department at NC State. In fact, I have been at least doubling them each time I send them in. 

Here's link to the paperback:
Meggie: A Canine Cancer Survivor's Story by Cindy Taylor in Pets
It's also available as a hardback and a download


----------



## paula bedard

I have my book proudly displayed in my family room. My 12 year old niece reads it from time to time...mostly to look at the pics and admire a Golden. But, I think the story is sinking in too, she gives Ike a hug when she's done.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

That is so sweet Paula - give that good boy Ike a hug from me too. Glad you are sharing Meg with the next generation of golden lovers.


----------



## maggie1951

Cindy i will never foget Meggie sorry i missed her birthday i was away and you have made me cry now.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Awwww, Maggie... we both loved our Meggie girls and still do.


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Awwww, Maggie... we both loved our Meggie girls and still do.


You girls are making me teary eyed too. Both Megs were a source of inspiration to me.:smooch:


----------



## arkpark

There is a fabulous book out there called: Help you dog fight cancer" by Laurie Kaplan. It is easy to read, written in layman's terms and contains lots of useful information regarding treatments diet, etc. It is information she compiled about her own dog's battle with cancer 'lymphoma', which happily he manages to beat.On a side note my sister's australian shepherd had lymphoma some years ago and they went through the chemo protocol and he lived for 3 more years. Also my neighbour's golden is going through chemo for this now and is doing great, has not been sick at all, just whizzing through and has had several treatments. Unfortunately though the chemo is very expensive and would be out of reach for many people. Wishing you and your Meggie the best.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks - I do have the book and used it. Be sure and check post dates, this thread is now 3 1/2 years old and though Meggie beat the cancer, she was lost to heart failure. Best of luck to your neighbors golden. I hope we can all beat cancer one day very soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Meggie will always be remembered-she and her Mom are two very brave women!!


----------



## maggie1951

coppers-mom said:


> You girls are making me teary eyed too. Both Megs were a source of inspiration to me.:smooch:


just glad both Meggie's could help the lovely Copper


----------



## goldencontriever3

Cindy - you are in our thoughts and prayers this week. Meggie was such a special girl and inspiration to so many here. She will never be forgotten. I hope you remember all the happy times. I know I will never pass the fountain at NC State and not think of your beautiful girl. Hugs


----------



## goldensmum

Cindy, sending you and your family some big hugs - I know that today is going to be so hard for you all.

"Weep not for me though I am gone
into that gentle night

Grieve if you will, but not for long
Upon My soul's sweet flight

I am at peace, my souls at rest
There is no need for tears

For with your love, I was so blessed
For all those many years

There is no pain, I suffer not
The fear now is all gone

Put now these things out of your thoughts
In your memory I live on

Remember not my fight for breath,
Remember not the strife

Please do not dwell upon my death
But celebrate my life"

Meggies legacy will live on

Run free Meggie and sleep so softly


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You are both so sweet to remember. Today has been filled with remembering, some tears, some smiles. It's impossible not to go back to where I was a year ago right now and "if only..." and "I wish..."

What a lovely poem. Thank you. I miss her so much.

The fountain at State has many memories for me from my college days, but I will always see that little red puppy fall in and drop straight to the bottom! I grabbed her so fast she didn't have time to get strangled, it scared me so. She did love splashing on the steps in it. We walked all of campus that day and I dare say many of the summer school students were well acquainted with a puppy named Meggie by days end. That is one of the smiles to hang on to. Thanks for reminding me Noreen.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I ran across this photo a friend of mine took of me and Meggie in March of 2008 as we were leaving the vet school after a chemo treatment. Poor Meggie's legs are shaved and she had what I called her Fraggle Rock look to her feet. The look on her face is priceless to me. She was so happy to be done and ready to get on the road home.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

Every picture of Meggie and you is beautiful. Meggie and your love for her will live on and on forever. The poem above made me cry, but it is SO TRUE!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Karen519 said:


> Cindy
> 
> Every picture of Meggie and you is beautiful.


 when I looked at that picture I thought "Two lovely sweet girls".:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a beautiful photograph of sweet Meggie and you know what I wouldn't have noticed her shaved legs if you hadn't mentioned it. I was just focusing on her beautiful smile.


----------



## maggie1951

Bless her and she always used to make me smile and still does.


----------



## goldensmum

Would never have noticed Meggies legs and her Fraggle Rock look - eyes are always drawn straight to her beautiful face


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The photo is just SO Meggie. That look on her face is just the look she gave me when she was done with doctors and so ready to go home. I do treasure this one.


----------



## coppers-mom

I personally like fraggle rock feet.

and Megs personality does shine through and that is what makes the photo extra special.:smooch:


----------



## Tacos_Mommy

oh my goodness, i agree, that poem was so sweet and moving! As well as all of the pictures you all have posted! I am so sorry for your loss  for the rest of you who are maybe struggling with a pet LIVING with cancer, i wanted to suggest www.askariel.com the lady who runs it practices holistic pet care and works WITH a vet so everything she suggests or promotes is approved and legit. She has helped numerous pets live long lives WITH cancer (one lived up to 14 i think?) but there are so many success stories and testimonials!! very refreshing to see! here is a link to her cancer page Canine and Feline Cancer--Homemade Pet Cancer Diet i think it's worth checking out!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I used Laurie Kaplan's book _Help Your Dog Fight Cancer_ which answered so many questions about Holistic Vets, diet, supplements etc... along with questioning the vets who attended Meggie. I'm sure Susan Davis is great holistic vet, but her telephone consultations cost more than many vet visits. I know money was tight for me and I wanted to spend what I had with face-to-face vets. Thanks for the links, I do think the more we read the better prepared we are.


----------



## chesneygirl007

My dog passed away of lymphoma 2 weeks ago. It was eating her inside and out so we had to make the humane decision and put her out of pain. Lady was only 10 yrs 3 months. She was having seizures every day and she had sores oozing all over her. Her hair was falling out. We did the best we could to help her. I miss her so dearly. I have 1 more golden hes an English Creme Golden and he will probably be the only golden retriever here. Lady was my second golden to die of cancer. I love goldens but its so heartbreaking when you have to watch them die of cancer. We also have a silky terrier and I think that we will probably get another one. I am finished with goldens.



Lady Honeybee RIP 4/1/01- 7/30/2011


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sweet Lady. I hope she is at peace now. It is a horrible disease and it hurts me too that it is so prevalent in our sweet gentle goldens. I look at the 2 golden boys I have now and have this fear that I may have to pass through the oncology doors again at some point. I am so sorry for your loss. I just can't imagine my life without a golden in it even knowing the pain that will one day come, whether it's cancer or something else. Their lives are just too short. Hugs for you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I was notified this week that Meggie's brick has been placed on the "Walk of Honor" going into the new Terry Center at North Carolina State University's veterinary teaching hospital. Here's a photo of her brick and a link to her memorial page. 

NCVMF Monument Search


----------



## AlanK

Cindy.....Meg will always be an inspiration and bring hope. 
She will always be a beauty


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a beautiful memorial tribute to Angel Meggie, and such a wonderful sentiment. 

I too look at Toby and share that fear we'll be doing cancer treatments in his future. I just hope and pray researchers continue to unlock this cancer plague on our sweet dogs, especially our beautiful Goldens.


----------



## maggie1951

Cindy that was lovely brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for remembering my Megs with me. I'll continue to support cancer research both human and canine and hope like you all that the cure is found soon. And I will always, always miss my red girl.


----------



## goldensmum

A lovely tribute to such a special girl - Meggie and her story will continue to give hope to others,


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Cindy what a beautiful tribute to your special Meggie! She will always hold a special place in many hearts.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I like that brick, put a smile on my face.


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie's brick put a smile on my face and brought tears too.
She was special and lovely and wonderful and such an inspiration.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I got to visit Meggie's brick last weekend when I took Cosby to the Dog Olympics at the vet school. It is front and center of the main building. 

I also ran into Meggie's friend Dave Green who is in charge of communications for the vet school and who asked me to write Meggie's article for the CVM magazine which later led to another article in the alumni magazine. He and I remembered her last visit on her 12th birthday and commiserated on how short a dog's life is in the grand scheme of things - he lost his beloved Levi just a few weeks before I lost Meggie.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Every time we go to our vet clinic I visit my Bridge Boys tile memorial. It's always a bittersweet experience because the memories of each dog there come flooding back. Our Beau LOVED the clinic, even when he was ill he really enjoyed seeing everyone. Barkley, was always a little fearful and clung right next to me. Dogs lives are definitely too short--they are so innocent they should be blessed with living for many decades.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie's Mom and Dallas Gold*

Meggie's Mom and Dallas Gold

How beautiful.


----------



## Phmargaret

We just lost our sweet boy Tucker to Lymphoma two weeks ago. He was diagnosed Jan. 2011 and we started chemo shortly after and he was in remission rather quickly. His chemo treatments ended on July 12th and the cancer returned about a month later. By the last week of Aug. his spleen and kindeys were also involved and he was quickly declining. It has been the most significant loss I have ever suffered and I feel so empty without him. But I also know we had a wonderful (almost) ten years with him and he was so loved.

I think the awful thing is realizing that they are not with us forever. I now have his dog bed and collar next to my side of the bed. I know he will not be back but its a piece of him that I can still hold on to when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am truly sorry for your loss of Tucker. It seems like he was close to Buddy's age. Buddy would be 10 on November 22nd. We lost Buddy 4 months ago, and mornings are still tough. He would be the first thing in morning to see when I open my eyes. Now it's waking up with punch in the stomach and pain of missing deep in my heart. We were blessed to have them in our lives and very sorry it could not last forever. 
Rest in peace sweet Tucker.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Tucker and for the loss of Buddy as well. It is an awful pain that doesn't seem to go away. Even after more than a year I can relive my last day with Meggie and agonize over it. I am thankful that medicine has allowed us to have extra time with our babies after this horrid diagnosis, but agree their lives are simply too short. I look at my rescue boys I have now and know that their senior years will come all too soon.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

If anyone is still interested in Meggie's book - Meggie: A Canine Cancer Survivor's Story - Lulu.com is running the best deal on it yet.

*25% off any of books
Coupon Code: BUYMYBOOK305
Coupon expires December 14, 2011
$50 Max Savings

You can find her book in hardback as well as paperback. Here's a link to the hardback -

Meggie: A Canine Cancer Survivor's Story by Cindy Taylor in Pets

and the paperback -
Meggie: A Canine Cancer Survivor's Story by Cindy Taylor in Pets

ALL proceeds go to the NC State University Veterinary Oncology department. Remember that they offer bone marrow transplants for canine lymphoma patients.

Please feel free to repost this on Facebook or other threads. I'd love to have a Christmas check to send to the vet school in Megs name. 
*​


----------



## maggie1951

Cindy i still can't believe Meggie is not with us she was one great dog.


----------



## maggie1951

I never got round to ordering last time but have just placed my order


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I still can't believe she's not here either Maggie. You understand how I miss her so much. Thank you for ordering her book. I hope you enjoy it - please read it to Daisy, Charlie and Blarney.


----------



## maggie1951

Meggie'sMom said:


> I still can't believe she's not here either Maggie. You understand how I miss her so much. Thank you for ordering her book. I hope you enjoy it - please read it to Daisy, Charlie and Blarney.


Thanks Cindy i am sure i will.
I was lucky with Charlie as well the lump they removed from her leg was Cancer but caught it very early and :crossfing it will not return its been a year now.


----------



## maggie1951

Cindy i got my book today it was lovely made me laugh and cry.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you Maggie. It gives me those same emotions. One of my students begged me to read it to her class a couple weeks ago and I was in tears before I could finish, but it touched me that she asked.


----------



## AlanK

I just read the first post in this thread for the first time. I was not even a member when it started. Meg and her Mom touched so many. I never knew the cancer risk to our pups nor realized how many left us because of it.

My quest to support cancer research funding began here.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

That means so much Al.  Meggie was proud to wear that purple survivor shirt for as long as she did. 

I've been trying to find Christmas presents that give to canine cancer research. I found the iGive button (iGive.com) and made Morris Animal Foundation Cure Canine Cancer Campaign my charity of choice. It's a little thing, but maybe it will add up.


----------



## Debles

We give to The Golden Retriever Foundation's Cancer Research. This scourge kills such a large percentage of our beautiful pups. The I Give button is a great idea, Cindy!


----------



## maggie1951

Meggie'sMom said:


> The photo is just SO Meggie. That look on her face is just the look she gave me when she was done with doctors and so ready to go home. I do treasure this one.


Bless Meggie but you could have held the umbrella over Meggie


----------



## Meggie'sMom

LOL!!!  Love you Maggie! You are so right. The blasted cone was keeping her head dry, but I should have been looking out better for my girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Meggie and her Mom, Cindy, hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

We love you too Karen.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I made a video of Meggie last night and shared it on FaceBook, but thought I would post it here too if anyone would like to see it. Even with all these boys, I still miss my girl.

http://youtu.be/PCHJ_tDaILM


----------



## Lucky Penny

My thoughts are with you and Meggie. My Penny has fibrosarcoma, she had it two years ago, we had surgery and started holistic treatments, and then it is back. This time around she had radiation and is on Metronomic Chemotherapy. We are still doing the holistic treatments. I am feeling very lucky to have my Penny here with me today. I try and make every day a fun day, and live it to the fullest with her. After all, dogs only focus on the present. My advice would be to go with any treatments that you feel are right for Meggie. Quality of life comes first for dogs. Make every day the best day possible for her. 


Here is Penny’s Menu that I feed her. With guidance from my holistic vet:

Morning 
On an empty stomach: 
6 ml of Fulvic Mineral Water 
TEA: 1 ounce of Essiac Tea, 1 ounce of Aloe Vera, 2 ounces of water and 1/2 scoop of Nupro. Mix together and serve. 
Wait 15 minutes and then prepare breakfast 
1 cup of Wellness Core 
1 tsp Modified Citrus Pectin Powder 
1 tsp Prozyme 
500 mg of Meriva-SR Curcumin Photosome 
Add some boiled meat 
Mix and serve 
Mix together a small amount of low fat cottage cheese with 3 1/2 tsp Salmon Oil 

Afternoon 
On an empty stomach: 
TEA: 1 ounce of Essiac Tea, 1 ounce of Aloe Vera, 2 ounces of water and 1/2 scoop of Nupro. Mix together and serve. 

Evening 
1 cup of Wellness Core 
1 tsp Modified Citrus Pectin Powder 
1 tsp Prozyme 
500 mg of Meriva-SR Curcumin Photosome 
1/2 tablet Multivitamin 
1 tablet Vital Green 
Add some boiled meat (chicken, chicken livers) 
Add mixed vegetables (garlic, shiitake mushrooms, broccoli, kale, carrots, daikon, beets) 
Some times fruit can be added as well (bananas, blueberries, pineapple, apple) 
In the past we have been cutting the veggies up and adding them to the food. 

Night 
On an empty stomach: 
6 ml of Fulvic Mineral Water 
TEA: 1 ounce of Essiac Tea, 1 ounce of Aloe Vera, 2 ounces of water and 1/2 scoop of Nupro. Mix together and serve. 

Please note: These amounts are for a 60-70 pound dog. Please re check the amounts, if you are planning on using anything for your dog. 

This does not include the chemo drugs she is on, just the every day diet. There is a of supplements out there, so it is best to find the ones that you think will help Meggie the best. 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## dborgers

Meggie was beautiful. From the puppy shots all the way through. 

Next time you make a video I'd be very honored to do the background music. It's what I do.

She was very beautiful.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'd love that Danny! Thank you. I just pulled a generic instrumental off my iMovies list so I wouldn't be breaking any copyright laws.


----------



## goldensmum

A lovely tribute to Meggie,in her puppy pictures she looks so like my girl Reeva - maybe because they are the same colour.

Meggie's memory will live on, and I know that I will never forget her


----------



## Ljilly28

This made me cry. Meggie was a being who was deeply and truly loved on this earth.


----------



## Debles

Meggie is always with you. Merry Christmas Cindy. I always miss Selka too.


----------



## goldencontriever3

How beautiful Cindy! It brought tears to my eyes. You know Meggie will always have a very special place in my heart!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

*Lymphoma diet*

Chance was just diagnosed last week with lymphoma, B-Cell. He has already had his first treatment. I am wondering if anyone had any suggestions on diets that they found seemed to do well with your golden. I read a ton of literature about high protein and low carb. I have been baking chicken breast and feeding that to Chance but the normal carrots and green beans he usually ate before as a "filler" he now refuses to eat. Loves his treats though! Just wanted to know a little more about "cancer diets" that seem to work for others. Thanks.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for your boy. It would be good idea to start new thread in this section, a few members are fighting lymphoma with their doggies right now and they will give you some advices. You may read this thread too, Meggie was a fighter and survivor. Prayers sent for your sweet boy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Wishing Chance the very best. Meggie ended up changing to a diet of food from The Honest Kitchen plus home cooked, but she had other issues to deal with as well that made this switch necessary. The megaesophagus had to be the driving force with her diet. 

I would suggest feeding Chance as healthy as you can afford. The general consensus is high protein,low carb, but I have yet to read real research to show that a change to that diet after diagnosis makes a big difference. The one thing that does have research is the amino acid l-arginine. It is shown to inhibit tumor growth. You can purchase it at health food stores or online in powder form and mix it in Chance's food. 

Hugs for you and Chance, I wish him a long and happy remission.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

That was a great video, it definitely touch me and makes me think about all the great years I have had with Chance so far. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Treasure every day with Chance. And keep us updated.


----------



## maggie1951

Meggie'sMom said:


> I made a video of Meggie last night and shared it on FaceBook, but thought I would post it here too if anyone would like to see it. Even with all these boys, I still miss my girl.
> 
> Meggie2.mov - YouTube


I know what you mean Cindy i miss my Sadie and Meggie so much even with my crew know and just about to look at Meggies video i just wish i could have done the for Sadie and Meggie i did,nt have that sort of camera then


----------



## Kaila

Meggie'sMom said:


> Wishing Chance the very best. Meggie ended up changing to a diet of food from The Honest Kitchen plus home cooked, but she had other issues to deal with as well that made this switch necessary. The megaesophagus had to be the driving force with her diet.
> 
> I would suggest feeding Chance as healthy as you can afford. The general consensus is high protein,low carb, but I have yet to read real research to show that a change to that diet after diagnosis makes a big difference..


I think grain-free, high protein/low carb diets are best for dogs who suffer from most chronic ailments. This is because higher quality foods will contain fewer chemical preservatives, artificial flavors and colors, and low-quality ingredients (like animal digest, meat and bone meal, animal by-products, etc.) that can cause cancer with repeated exposure. That, and animal protein is more bioavailable (easily absorbed and used in the body) than plant protein for dogs. This means less stress on the organs during digestion, which allows that energy to be spent elsewhere (such as fending off disease).

I'm so sorry for those who have a Golden afflicted by cancer. I'm terrified myself about getting my first Golden because the cancer incidence is so high. But I haven't met a person yet who claimed they'd never get another Golden just for health reasons. So it must seem worth it, or people wouldn't have such amazing memories of their dogs AND get another one eventually. I'm both excited and nervous, but the future is uncertain.. so I'll just keep trying to think positively and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance is my first Golden and he is the best dog I could have asked for!! He is in remission and this is his 4th week. He was diagnosed on Jan 20th, so exactly a month ago. Chance acts just the same as he always did. This week is the first week of his treatment where he didn't want to eat that much and is a little tired. It was the largest dose of his treatment so far though, all the other treatments he came home from the vet and was ready to play, eat, go for a walk, etc. He is doing great and I am happy that I went the chemo route. I am planning his birthday party at the end of March when he will be turning 9.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy for Chance and you. I am so glad you did it and it is working. Best wishes for many, many happy days and birthdays to come. God bless you both.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm glad Chance has responded well so far and hope it continues. Just baby him and remember how healing sleep and rest are. Can't wait to see the birthday party pictures.  Give Chance some gentle hugs from me and tell him to fight and "don't give up, don't ever give up."


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Praying for Chance and you.


----------



## PrincessDi

SO glad the chemo is working for him! Wishing that you celebrate many more birthdays with your boy!


----------



## dborgers

Meggie's Mom

I just saw Meggie's video. A very moving tribute. If you make another it would be my honor to to the music for you. It's what I do.

D


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you Danny! I actually just bought some software to transfer my old VHS tapes to my computer so I can preserve them. Don't you know they are full of videos of Meggie from her first day at home through her first couple of years before I bought a digital camera! What would I owe you to write her a short piece for her puppy videos? 

The quality is not great, but it's old VHS - here's a little bit of one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GToB2L3R5e8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dborgers

_What would I owe you to write her a short piece for her puppy videos?

_$0


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Our Relay for Life event is this coming Friday. I couldn't go last year because it conflicted with my son's college graduation, but I think Cosby and I will go and walk for Megs this year. I miss my sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Meggie will be smiling at Bridge watching over Cosby and you walking.


----------



## coppers-mom

Ah shoot. I missed it.
Did you and Cosby go and are you accepting donations? I know there has been a lot of flack on the forum about donations lately, but not one like the cancer relay. Please send me a PM. I'd like to donate for Megs and Cosby and all the good people out there.

I HATE that someone has created so much distrust and ill feeling on a place I love and have always gotten good vibes from.


----------



## Laceysmom

*Our experience with Lymphoma*

Let me first say that I am crushed for you and your baby 

Lacey was 4.5 years old when she was diagnosed with lymphoma. We went with the chemotherapy option starting October 20th, 2011. With chemotherapy there are not nearly the side effects of when a person receives chemo, Lacey in fact, was a rockstar and had 0 side effects, even in the end.

The first few months were fabulous, Lacey could play fetch, chew up her brand new Christmas toy presents, and snuggled up in her fabulous way. The only way you could tell she was sick was her shaved leg! After the new year however, it was just a fight to keep her lymph nodes down and one in her submandibular lymph just wouldn't go away completely. We continued to fight. 

I prayed that God would heal Lacey for a long time. Until I realized that it wasn't in her cards. I then prayed for God to just make it fast. And it was. She played fetch with the neighbor boy (5years old) and let him lay all over her on Friday and she ate fine on Saturday, went on a 2 hour car ride (her fav) in the country Sunday and woke up Monday morning not wanting to eat. We took her to the vet to go to heaven on March 5, 2012. Not even 5 months after we started chemo. It's okay though, because I lost my dad to a heart attack in 2010 and she was totally Grandpa's girl so she doesn't have to wait for me to go to Heaven. 

Would I do the huge expense of Chemo again? Absolutely. Did I get 3 extra fabulous months where she was happy and healthy? Heck yes I did. But then again, I can't imagine not trying to fight. 

I have all of the paperwork from her rounds of chemo if you have any questions on cost or on what to expect, feel free to email me. 

Much love and prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

LaceysMom - thank you for your sweet post. My Megs was diagnosed 4 1/2 years ago now and though she beat the cancer (yes, she really did!) she left me almost two years ago. I agree the chemo is worth it and I am glad you are at peace with your choices. Bless you and Lacey.

Teresa - you haven't missed anything. The Relay is this Friday night (May 11th). I haven't set up a page, but your donations to cancer research in Megs name are always welcome. Meggie and I love you and your lunch money.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Andy's dad, Danny (dborgers), has written Meggie an original music score to go with a video I put together for her. His music is so beautiful and I have been reduced to a puddle tonight listening to it and putting it with the video. My transitions did not come out as smooth as I had wanted, but I posted it on youtube and would love for anyone who wants to share it with us. 






Thank you Danny! I love it!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sorry, I had it set to private - but it is now set to public.


----------



## dborgers

A beautiful tribute to Meggie and the life and love you gave her.

My sister was a cancer survivor for 8 years. She's in Heaven now. Knowing the animal lover she was I don't doubt she spends a lot of time at the Bridge hanging out playing with all the dogs.


----------



## hubbub

I've just cried and cried - thank you so much for sharing it.

Meggie's story was one of the first I encountered when our cancer diagnosis led us to GRF. A huge thank you to you and others who share your journeys so that others (like me) can find the threads and find strength and inspiration in you (eta and Meggie ).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Can't stop crying, thank you for sharing. There is something in Meggie and you can not just let go. I know how much you miss her.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

If anybody understands, it's the members of this forum. To share your life with a golden retriever is such a privilege, to lose one is beyond heartbreaking. I'm glad Meggie's story is still bringing hope to others, she was such a fighter. And, yes, I miss her every day.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

We all miss Meggie and I'm sure Danny (DBorgers) that your Sister is playing with Meggie and all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge. I know when I get to heaven I will be playing with them all the time!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tears!!*

I just watched the video and heard the music that Danny wrote for Meggie and it is so beautiful-just like Meggie!! I am crying!!
Love the pics of you, Cindy and your Son and Meggie!!
Danny, Meggie would love this!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful tribute to a very special, beautiful girl.

Were the beach shots from AB?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

A few at Carolina Beach, but most at Atlantic. Especially the last ones when her hair was just starting to grow back. She was one happy girl at that beach!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Now Meggie is happy at a beach in heaven, as she could be without her loving mom. One day, she will just stop swimming, smell the air and run, run like wind to meet you and give you all kisses she saved for you waiting at the beach.
Tonight while you are walking with Cosby you will think of your sweet girl Meggie I hope with smile on your face. God bless you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Buddy's Mom - you are so right. The last thing I told Meggie was "I will see you soon." I'm counting on it being just like you said.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I posted this in Andy's thread, but I have to post it here too. Dr Breen has been at NC State for several years now and works closely with Duke University through the Center for Comparative Medicine and Translational Research. He is on the oncology research team, so he was not one of Meggie's doctors. 

Dr. Matthew Breen was 12 years old when he lost his border collie mix to cancer:

"To this day, at age 46, he can see the vet’s face when remembering. “He said, ‘There’s nothing more we can do.’ "

From that childhood experience he helped map the canine genome and is now working on major discoveries in cancer research. 

"Dogs have been our loyal companions for thousands of years, and are still here today to help us unlock some of nature’s most intriguing puzzles about cancers. We owe them a great deal.”

GO Dr. Breen! GO Wolfpack!! 

Read this article - it is fascinating. And as brilliant as this man is, he can make it understandable. 

Solving the Cancer Puzzle One Cell at a Time | Best In Show Daily | 2012


----------



## goldensmum

Thinking of you today Cindy and sending hugs your way,

Sleep softly Meggie - you will never be forgotten


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thinking of you today Cindy. I know how much you miss Meggie. I know our two beautiful red girls are together. I know they were there yesterday to meet Sky and show her around. Hoping all those wonderful memories that fill your heart bring you comfort today. Hugs my friend.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You guys are amazing to remember dates. As painful as these anniversaries are, I do so love my memories of her. So at least that is a good thing. And Noreen, I am so very sorry. My heart just missed a beat. I am behind on this news. Tears for you and this fresh pain.


----------



## *Laura*

Meggie'sMom I know Meggie was there to greet Sky.....and they are playing and watching over both you and Noreen.....hugs


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks again. I can't believe it's been two years ago tonight I kissed that sweet face for the last time.


----------



## maggie1951

I was on holiday Cindy so i could not post but i will never forget Meggie and the date she went to be with the angels at the bridge sweet dreams Meggie


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love you Maggie. I hope you and the crew had a fabulous time. That is surely the best way to celebrate any dogs life.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

I will never forget Meggie. All of our dogs: Gizmo, Munchkin, Smooch and Snobear are keeping Meggie company!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Karen. I know your heart aches for your sweet babies too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I've just had my Megs on my mind a lot lately. I don't come here as often as I used to, but it doesn't mean I miss her any less. I think of the days when she used to go trick-or-treating with her boy. Her costume was a pair of white angel wings, they still hang in my closet. Her boy got married a few weeks ago, time it does pass so quickly. Wish that she could have stood by his side.


----------



## goldensmum

Cindy, I am sure that Meggie was there, on silent golden paws. Someone sent this to me when I lost Ginny

Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace!

Sending hugs your way


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I think I may have to copy that..that's beautiful! Brings tears to my eyes..


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Cindy I think of your Meggie and you often, especially on trips to North Carolina. I visit her brick every time we are there. I know she was standing by Zach's side when he got married and she is watching over you all every day! Hugs my friend. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## hubbub

Meggie's thread was one of the first I read while lurking on the forum. Every time my girl and I walk up to the teaching hospital, I think of the picture of you two headed out after her chemo - you both look so brave and living in that moment. It brings a smile and gives me strength at the same time.

It's in this post:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etrievers/28984-lymphoma-156.html#post1467137


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks all for the sweet responses. I love the poem. Noreen - that just makes me tear up to know that you find Megs' brick each time you're at the vet school. So sweet. We really must meet up. Zack is starting back to State in grad school in January - so he'll be back on campus even more than he is now (he's working for a professor, but is mostly in the fields with crops).

Hubbub - Is Hannah being treated at NC State? I revisited your thread. I remember when it started, but don't check on here as much anymore and haven't kept up. Bless her and you - keep fighting the good fight. Sweet Andy is such an inspiration, isn't he?


----------



## Bailey's Fan

My thoughts are with you and Maggie. My golden boy Bailey is 10 and we are just awaiting blood work results today. I noticed he seemed so tired and lethargic. I just hope he is not in pain. I can't bear the thought of him experiencing pain. Treasure all the special moments, I know I will.


----------



## zoehow54

*Meggie's Mom*

Hi, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this - it is so hard to hear those words of cancer. I am living each day hoping there's another


----------



## Meggie'sMom

To those just finding Meggie's thread: She's been gone over 2 years now - she fought the good fight - she beat the cancer. In the end her big sweet heart gave out on her a month and half after her 12th birthday. She lives on through her story to inspire, and she is in my heart always. My thoughts are with you as you fight this battle with your own sweet pups.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

And many thanks for finding Meg's thread and bumping it up. It cheers me to see her thread come back up.


----------



## maggie1951

The lovely meggie will always live on in my heart :beer:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie would have been 15 years old today. I hope there is cake and ice cream at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Happy Birthday to Meggie! 

I'm sure Meggie is enjoying her Birthday with all of her friends at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy Birthday Sweet Meggie!! I am sure there is a huge party going on with cake and ice cream and of course lots of tennis balls!!

Cindy you know your beautiful girl holds a special place in my heart. She started my daughter on the path she is on and she is very happy. Meggie was truly a special girl! I think of her often. Hugs to you and the boys on this special day! I know Meggie is watching over you an smiling.


----------



## goldensmum

Happy Birthday Meggie, I'm sure there has been lots of ice cream and cakes there at the bridge and that your many friends have joined in with your party.

Meggie (and your Mom) were such an inspiration and will always be remembered

THEY WILL NOT GO QUIETLY, THE DOGS WHO HAVE SHARED OUR LIVES. IN SUBTLE WAYS THEY LET US KNOW THEIR SPIRIT STILL SURVIVES.

OLD HABITS STILL MAKE US THINK WE HEAR THEM AT THE DOOR. OR STEP BACK WHEN WE DROP A TASTY MORSEL ON THE FLOOR.

OUR FEET STILL GO AROUND THE PLACE THE FOOD DISH USED TO BE, AND SOMETIMES COMING HOME LATE AT NIGHT, WE MISS THEM TERRIBLY.

AND ALTHOUGH TIME MAY BRING NEW FRIENDS, AND A NEW FOOD DISH TO FILL, THAT ONE PLACE IN OUR HEARTS BELONG TO THEM…… AND IT ALWAYS WILL

Sleep softly Meggie


----------



## Mjpar72

Thank you for sharing your beautiful and heart wrenching story.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thinking of you today Cindy. I can't believe how time passes so quickly. You know I think of Meggie often! She has a very special place in my heart!! I know our girls were there to welcome Raleigh to the bridge. Hope you and the boys are doing well!! Katie shows me pictures often. Hugs my friend!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you Noreen. You always remember, I don't know how you do it. Three years. In some ways it feels like yesterday and in others it feels like a lifetime. I know you understand.


----------



## dborgers

Cindy,

You and Meggie gave us so much hope when we needed it the most, thanks to your heroic efforts at sustaining her life during her lymphoma journey.. Thank you 

Meggie will never be forgotten by the countless strangers who got to know her through this thread.

God bless.


----------



## goldensmum

Thinking of you today Cindy and also of Meggie who is never far away in my thoughts


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Meggie'sMom said:


> Thank you Noreen. You always remember, I don't know how you do it. Three years. In some ways it feels like yesterday and in others it feels like a lifetime. I know you understand.


 
My thoughts are with you today. I know exactly what you're saying, I've said it many times myself. 

Your sweet girl will never be forgotten.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You that remember my Megs make me teary eyed. Someone brought her up at work on Friday, not even knowing the significance of the date she was lost. My response: "She kicked cancer's butt." And she did. She will always be so close in spirit. I look at my three boys who are a legacy of her love and see her gentle soul reflected in their eyes. Give all your fur babies a little extra on the hugs and kisses from me and Megs. And thank you for always remembering.


----------



## Cheyenne's dad

Well, it's been almost three years since I last posted here. My eight year old male Golden, Cheyenne, had died years before. It's been awhile, for sure, and recently we decided the time was right with my retirement upcoming to get our next Retriever.

As Cheyenne pased away at eight years of age from that scourge of lymphoma endemic to the breed, we did our homework and my wife, actually, found a reputable breeder in Eastern Colorado who was breeding her agility champion American Female with a champion male English Cream Golden. The breed is recognized by AKC and the thought is that one hopes that the new breed will be less susceptible to Cancer.

So, we got our second pick of the litter, a male who we named Ripley, on February 2nd. It is our plan to get a female sibling from the same sire and dame next year. I am excited about our new little fella up in the Rockies.

While it will pain me to change my profile picture, it's time to let Cheyenne go and introduce Ripley. May he never suffer from the disease that affects so many of our dogs.

Dave


----------



## dborgers

Cindy,

I've watched Meggie's video several times since you made it, as recently as last week. What a gal and what a story !!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Congratulations on Ripley. I hope your blessing on him remains true. My boys are all shelter dogs, so we go on hope that good nutrition and vigilance will keep them healthy and hope for the best. They needed to be loved and now they are. 

Danny - I listen to Megs song and video quite often too. I've shown it to my kids at school and almost lost it in front of them. It's when I haven't seen it in a while that it seems to slam me. Thank you so much for the beautiful music you set her life to. It is just perfect.


----------



## goldensmum

Happy Birthday Hugs for Meggie


----------



## hubbub

Birthday smiles from us too. 

I've said it before, but I think of this picture of you two and remember your picture from outside the hospital every time my girl and I go to the hospital. Each and every single time, I am grounded by it and it brings a smile to my face. (Hannah's grinchy/fraggle rock feet also make me thing of Meggie.)


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Y'all are amazing! To remember her birthday from so long ago.  Today would have been her sweet 16. I have really been surrounded by her memory today. Miss her so much.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkwyDfedNpk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Meggie's thread was the first one I read when I joined GRF two years ago. What a story! Happy Birthday at the Bridge, Meggie!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

I'm sure all of our dogs, my Smooch and Snobear included, are celebrating with Meggie on her 16th Birthday, at the Rainbow Bridge. I always love what Steve Harlin says, that it's a promise we will all be reunited!!


----------



## love never dies

Meggie'sMom said:


> Y'all are amazing! To remember her birthday from so long ago.  Today would have been her sweet 16. I have really been surrounded by her memory today. Miss her so much.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkwyDfedNpk


The youtube video is beautiful. Happy Birthday to Meggie.


----------



## goldensmum

Thinking again of Meggie and her family on the bridge anniversary.

Run free Meggie


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Indeed-Run Free Meggie!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Your remembrances mean the world to me. She came to me in dreams the past week, I wanted to stay there with her forever.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Meggie'sMom said:


> Your remembrances mean the world to me. She came to me in dreams the past week, I wanted to stay there with her forever.



Aww, how sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

Meggie was one of the best-loved goldens ever on earth!


----------



## dborgers

I was just thinking about Meggie and you. 

You both gave me so much hope just when I needed it. Thank you again for all the time you spent over several years keeping up Meggie's thread. A gift that keeps on giving.  No doubt there have been countless dog owners who heard the diagnosis "lymphoma", found Meggie's thread, and got hope to the same degree I did. Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*



dborgers said:


> I was just thinking about Meggie and you.
> 
> You both gave me so much hope just when I needed it. Thank you again for all the time you spent over several years keeping up Meggie's thread. A gift that keeps on giving.  No doubt there have been countless dog owners who heard the diagnosis "lymphoma", found Meggie's thread, and got hope to the same degree I did. Thank you


Cindy

Danny is so right! I'll never forget sweet Meggie!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The gift to me is how you all embraced my girl and helped me through one of the hardest times of my life. Thank you for keeping her memory alive and sparkling. She lives in my heart and my dreams.


----------



## goldensmum

Happy Birthday sweet Meggie - I often think of you and your mum.

Run free and fast and then sleep softly Meggie


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*



Meggie'sMom said:


> Y'all are amazing! To remember her birthday from so long ago.  Today would have been her sweet 16. I have really been surrounded by her memory today. Miss her so much.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkwyDfedNpk


Happy Birthday at the Bridge, Meggie!! Give Smooch and Snobear big kisses!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday at the Bridge, Meggie!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I don't get on the forum like I used to, but knew there were a few of you who remember my sweet Megs. Yesterday would have been her 17th birthday. It's been almost 5 years since she left me. Sometimes it seems like a lifetime ago, and sometimes it feels like yesterday. I do miss that girl. 

Thank you for remembering her. It moves me to tears to read these birthday wishes.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy Birthday to Meggie at the Bridge! I am sure she is having a wonderful day full of swimming, running and playing!


----------



## dborgers

I'd like to add my belated Happy Birthday wishes 

Meggie's journey helped us, and she continues to help others. Thank you for her thread, her life, and your generosity.


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> I'd like to add my belated Happy Birthday wishes
> 
> Meggie's journey helped us, and she continues to help others. Thank you for her thread, her life, and your generosity.


Definitely Dan.... HBW Meggie !


----------



## hubbub

Happy Birthday to Meggie at the Bridge! So many tears still...but I hope she's having fun and you get a sign from her now and again.


----------



## goldensmum

Meggie, thinking of you and your mom today on this bridge anniversary - your memory will always live on. 

Run free sweet Meggie


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for always remembering. I keep her memory close.


----------



## Ljilly28

None of us will ever forget Meggie


----------



## dborgers

We'll always remember Meggie  Her story has helped countless people like us, and continues to help others from around the world.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*



dborgers said:


> We'll always remember Meggie  Her story has helped countless people like us, and continues to help others from around the world.


Sweet, sweet, Meggie!


----------



## dborgers

Just thinking of Meggie


----------



## goldensmum

Happy Birthday Meggie, hope you having fun sweet girl


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You always remember. So sweet. Thank you. She's gone from my physical world, but always close in my heart.


----------



## goldensmum

Remembering Meggie today - she left behind a legacy that will give hope to others who face a battle with the dreaded cancer.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Another birthday without my girl - but her memory remains.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hers was the first thread I read when I joined back in 2012. Happy Birthday to you! Mine is this week also!?


----------



## goldensmum

Happy Birthday Meggie, sending you big hugs at the bridge


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Birthday to your sweet Meggie, I know there was a big B'day party just for her and I know my bridge kids were right in the middle of it all.


----------



## Karen519

*Meggie*

Happy Birthday, Meggie! I know my bridge kids were with you at the party at the Bridge!


----------



## bnlacombe

I'm not sure if this is where I should post this, so if this is the incorrect place, I apologize (I'm new to the forum).


My 5 year old dog, Bosco, was diagnosed with lymphoma late last week. We are having an awful time with the diagnosis, it is especially painful because we feel like he is still a puppy. We took him to the vet for something completely unrelated to the lymphoma, and our vet was performing a basic physical since he was there, and found a golf ball sized lymph node on his chest. 

I think we are both just shocked because he is acting completely normal (still his normal hyper self, eating/drinking fine).
We have two very young girls, and our vet mentioned the danger in undergoing chemo with young children (toddler and baby) because the chemo will still be in vomit, urine, feces, etc. if they have an accident and our children could get into the chemo if they were to accidently crawl/walk/roll into it. We feel that alone is probably enough for us to not undergo treatment, but I am having such a hard time with that choice.

I'm heartbroken and just wanted to reach out hopefully for someone to reiterate we're making the right choice because I'm feeling awful and completely devastated.


----------



## goldensmum

Remember Meggie today as another bridge anniversary comes around. 

Run free sweet girl, and sending hugs to your mum x


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thank you for always, always remembering my girl.


----------



## goldensmum

Happy Birthday Meggie, hope you are still having fun with your friends at the Bridge


----------



## Jmcarp83

I am so sorry. It’s the hardest thing ever to learn a pet has CA especially when you know there’s nothing they can tell you. I recently lost my almost 11 year old to what the vet said 90% sure was lymphoma. I felt like a horrible person because there was nothing we could do at that point. Vet said the unfortunate thing with many Golden’s is they never show signs until it’s too late. And those that show signs early do have a better chance. I wish you comfort in whatever you decide.


----------

